# JAVOedge Kindle Accessories:Official Store Thread (Questions? Comments?)



## Javoedge

Howdy folks!
Nice to meet everyone on the KindleBoard Community! As a small Seattle-based gadget accessories store, we at JAVOedge are happily venturing into the world of Amazon Kindle products. After meeting Harvey, we decided to introduce ourselves here at KindleBoards officially. We're looking forward to meeting Kindle fans where their conversations are taking place live. As to who's posting, I'm Cindy W., book lover and extreme coffee drinker, and I'll be participating on the KindleBoard threads for any questions, comments, etc. in regards to our products.

You may have seen our KindleBoard ad and here's a shameless product plug here. A few highlights from our collection. This isn't even including the Kindle DX items or Sleeve Cases we have also.









*Flip Cases for Amazon Kindle:*
JAVOedge Polynesian Flip Case for Amazon Kindle 2
JAVOedge Kimono Flip Case for Amazon Kindle 2
JAVOedge Lumberjack Flip Case for Amazon Kindle 2
JAVOedge Oxford Flip Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2









*Book Style Cases on Amazon Store:*
JAVOedge Pink Croc Book Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2
JAVOedge Bahamas Book Style Case for the Amazon Kindle 2
JAVOedge Amazon Kindle 2 Book Style Case (Jet Black Fiber)
JAVOedge Lumberjack Book Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2

Thanks for taking a look around. There's alot of fashionable cases that KindleBoard folks sport and we hope that you'll enjoy our styles also. Feel free to shoot away!

Best regards,
Cindy W. | www.javoedge.com

*Catch us online:*
Amazon Store
Our Store Blog
Twitter

* Exclusive KindleBoard Members Discount*
15% Discount Coupon for customers via Amazon + JAVOedge.com. Just enter in "kindlebd" lowercase, at the check out page and have it deducted from your purchase amount!

* Ordering Between JAVOedge.com vs. Amazon *
Please read this thread post on the difference between *ordering JAVOedge.com vs. Amazon* which outlines it here.

*New Announcements/Info/Etc: *
_What Type of Kindle Owner Are You? JAVOedge Wants to Know_
 Survey for Kindle Owners


----------



## chilady1

Very nice and thank you for sharing with us!  This is definitely an enabling community


----------



## sem

Thanks for sharing and it looks like you have some very nice items. I have a KK (Kindle1). Do you have any items for that product?

You have come to the right place - there are enablers here that can sell rice cookers, KA mixers, and coffee makers on a discussion board for Kindle reading devices - go figure!!


----------



## mistyd107

thanks for sharing...can these cases be used with skins?  And is there any chance at all the Kimono print one would ever be available in the book style?


----------



## ellesu

Wow! Very nice.  You've just made life a bit more complicated, but....in a good way.    Thanks!


----------



## louiseb

Ooooooooo I like these! I have not been tempted to upgrade my Amazon cover before, usually don't like how the Kindle is fastened, but these look promising!


----------



## Javoedge

mistyd107 said:


> thanks for sharing...can these cases be used with skins?


@Sem
At this time, we don't have any cases for a Kindle (first-gen)! Just a Screen Protector. JAVOedge jumped into the e-reader accessories a few months after the Kindle 2 came out. We may look into it though. We also developed a line for Sony Readers (I know I'll hear some hiss, boos from this crowd). Heh.

@ Misty,
We designed our cases at the time without a decal-skinned Kindle to test (goes to show how popular Skins are here on KB!). 
However, we have had a Kindle user use our JAVOedge cases with a decal-skin Kindle without a problem. 
I wouldn't recommend a decal-skin Kindle to use on JAVOedge's Sleeve Cases because the Sleeve Cases are designed to fit to the Kindle's exact design specs (and we can't account for the thickness of the decal-skins). Sleeve Cases feature a unique pull-out tab (so it pushes device out from cover) so the decal-skin material might interfere w/ that. However, we are working for our next-generation Sleeve Case designs to take the decal-Kindles into account.

Thank you to all you guys! We'll try to be positive enablers on this thread! 

PS: Our shop offers a 30-day return period so you can always try it out at home. We also offer a 120-day warranty to ensure against defects, etc to inspire purchase confidence.


----------



## louiseb

ok, I just went on the site and checked them out. I definitely prefer the book style, and would like more choices in colors/patterns. I would snap up a red one.


----------



## telracs

I'm trying to figure one thing out on the kindle DX covers.  Do the kindles just slip in on the side (for the regular) and top (for the platform)?  What's to keep them from slipping out if someone needs to flip the kindle to move the controller to the other side?  Since the font on the kindles auto rotate, some of us turn our kindles every which way while reading.


----------



## Javoedge

scarlet said:


> I'm trying to figure one thing out on the kindle DX covers. Do the kindles just slip in on the side (for the regular) and top (for the platform)? What's to keep them from slipping out if someone needs to flip the kindle to move the controller to the other side? Since the font on the kindles auto rotate, some of us turn our kindles every which way while reading.


The interior case that holds the Kindle DX device inside is a pretty snug fit to ensure shock protection and shelter within the case frame.
The Kindle DX slides into the case through the top insert for both: Flip Case and Book Style Case. 
You shouldn't have a problem rotating your Kindle DX either in landscape mode or in portrait mode.

As far as holding it upside down, it should remain within the casing. Most of the time, you'd be reading it from your armchair while holding it in your lap. However, if you're shaking the case rigorously (like a soda can) while holding it upside down, it will slide out (Hello, Gravity!). However, you'd have to be in that position do that. JAVOedge chose not to design the Kindle DX cases to be inserted (through the side) since most users will be flipping it from portrait to landscape mode.

I hope I was able to answer your question!


----------



## mistyd107

any chance at all the Kimono print one would ever be available in the book style?


----------



## telracs

Javoedge said:


> The interior case that holds the Kindle DX device inside is a pretty snug fit to ensure shock protection and shelter within the case frame.
> The Kindle DX slides into the case through the top insert for both: Flip Case and Book Style Case.
> You shouldn't have a problem rotating your Kindle DX either in landscape mode or in portrait mode.
> 
> As far as holding it upside down, it should remain within the casing. Most of the time, you'd be reading it from your armchair while holding it in your lap. However, if you're shaking the case rigorously (like a soda can) while holding it upside down, it will slide out (Hello, Gravity!). However, you'd have to be in that position do that. JAVOedge chose not to design the Kindle DX cases to be inserted (through the side) since most users will be flipping it from portrait to landscape mode.
> 
> I hope I was able to answer your question!


Great answer, thanks. Honestly, I do a bunch of my reading standing on a NYC subway platform, but I if I buy one of your covers (which I'm seriously considering), I'll be careful not to turn it upside and shake it! I couldn't tell from the photos if there was a side or top entry on both, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Meemo

I really like the looks of these - almost like a case AND skin in one package.  I'm still using a K1, but if I ever get a Kindle 2, I'll definitely keep this in mind...


----------



## Javoedge

mistyd107 said:


> any chance at all the Kimono print one would ever be available in the book style?


At this time, we'll definitely consider look into developing the Kimono into a Book Style Case if the sales jump for the Kimono Flip Case. It was just recently developed. We like to test our various styles in limited batches and if sales jump -- we usually spin it off. That's how our popular Pink Croc Cases for Kindle 2 and our  iPhone 3GS/3G Lumberjack Back Cover  (it's made out of real cork!) got started. It's interesting to see which styles take off. 

The Kimono fabric has an interesting story. It's a Japanese floral print that my boss hand selected after treasure hunting for ideas in Hong Kong's famous garment district.


----------



## mistyd107

Javoedge said:


> At this time, we'll definitely consider look into developing the Kimono into a Book Style Case if the sales jump for the Kimono Flip Case. It was just recently developed. We like to test our various styles in limited batches and if sales jump -- we usually spin it off. That's how our popular Pink Croc Cases for Kindle 2 and our  iPhone 3GS/3G Lumberjack Back Cover  (it's made out of real cork!) got started. It's interesting to see which styles take off.
> 
> The Kimono fabric has an interesting story. It's a Japanese floral print that my boss hand selected after treasure hunting for ideas in Hong Kong's famous garment district.


Thx I LOVE print...just wouldn't get much use of the stand


----------



## cloudyvisions

I'm with mistyd107, I love the Kimono print case, but would prefer a book case rather than the flip case. Please keep us updated (since there are at least 2 of us here interested!) if you do later on develop that into a book style case. The cases look great!


----------



## drenee

I love the pink croc, but it won't match my skin.  If I decide to go skinless then this is the cover I would love to have.
deb


----------



## Javoedge

*Official Sale - Amazon Summer Sale Promotion
*
Just wanted to share this with the KindleBoard community!
JAVOedge has a current* Summer Amazon Promotion*. 
All our Kindle 2 Sleeve Cases are on sale -- $19.95 with FREE Amazon Shipping under its _"Promotion/Special Offers." _. 
Amazon's Coupon Code: "JAVOEDGE." 
Apply at checkout to qualify for the $19.95 sale price and for free Standard US shipping (USPS First Class). 
Our JAVOedge Sleeves retail for $29.95 so it's a recession-friendly steal!

Would only recommend these cases for regular (no-decal skin) Kindles since we had feedback from a previous decal-skin Kindle user. JAVOedge's Sleeve Cases feature a unique pull-tab: just tug on the tab and the sleeve case smoothly ejects your Amazon Kindle 2 out. No grabbing or pulling your device out with your hands. It's a tight, snug fit for your device.









We're currently researching to develop sleeve cases that can accommodate decal-skin Kindles for all the folks on KB that rock that look. So stay tuned for that.

JAVOedge Pink Croc Sleeve for the Amazon Kindle 2
JAVOedge Hardwood Sleeve Case (Ash) for Amazon Kindle 2
JAVOedge Hardwood Sleeve Case (Oak) for Amazon Kindle 2

Curious to see the Hardwood Sleeve Case in action? It's a stylish option that you can slip into your bag and go. 
Check out this video review by Larry Greenberg of GearDiary:


----------



## telracs

Javoedge-

I'm a bit curious about the "stand."  Does it fold into the cover when not in use?


----------



## Javoedge

scarlet said:


> Javoedge-I'm a bit curious about the "stand." Does it fold into the cover when not in use?


The Flip Cases for Amazon Kindle 2 sport a pull-out kickstand to prop your case up. It folds flat to the back of the case when not in use. 
The kickstand is stitched into back of the case. There's strap attached to the kickstand prop and the case to make sure it stays in fixed propped upposition.

Here's a few product shots that indicate what I mean. 
































Extended and held in place with the support kickstand strap.

Hope that helps!


----------



## telracs

Yup, thanks.


----------



## Addie

These are great! I really like the look and function of the sleeve. I have a skin, though. Did the individual who gave feedback about the sleeve find it completely unusable with the skin? And if you're looking into developing a line that takes the skin into account, do you think it will have the tab feature or something similar to it?


----------



## Javoedge

AddieLove said:


> These are great! Did the individual who gave feedback about the sleeve find it completely unusable with the skin? And if you're looking into developing a line that takes the skin into account, do you think it will have the tab feature or something similar to it?


The decal-Kindle user mentioned that the fit was too tight and the pull-out tab ineffective due to the additional decal layer. JAVOedge designed the sleeve case EXACTLY to the Kindle's design specs so it's a snug fit. Just a difference of the decal-skin made a difference with the pull-out tab action. So, we don't want to disappoint anyone. At this point, we're probably going to look to have a Decal Skin kindle to test for future product design consideration because it seems alot of folks sport them.

Hey KB folks, how many would you say sport decal skins here? Elsewhere?


----------



## drenee

I would say a majority, even if just slight, have DG skins on our Ks.  I'm not sure if we've had a poll on that question.  Since discovering DG, through KB, I have skinned my cell phone and my Ipod.  I love my K skinned, but since seeing the pink croc, if I ever decided to go skinless I would definitely go with that cover.  It is sooooo pretty.  
deb


----------



## Cuechick

FYI: I was given a couple of these to test out and review for my blog. I will be posting my findings and lots of pics on Monday and I will also be having a contest to give one away!


----------



## Meemo

drenee said:


> I would say a majority, even if just slight, have DG skins on our Ks. I'm not sure if we've had a poll on that question. Since discovering DG, through KB, I have skinned my cell phone and my Ipod. I love my K skinned, but since seeing the pink croc, if I ever decided to go skinless I would definitely go with that cover. It is sooooo pretty.
> deb


I think that's one of the reasons I like this cover - there's really no need for a skin. If I ever get a K2, I'll definitely be checking into this cover.


----------



## Javoedge

drenee said:


> I would say a majority, even if just slight, have DG skins on our Ks. I'm not sure if we've had a poll on that question. I love my K skinned, but since seeing the pink croc, if I ever decided to go skinless I would definitely go with that cover. It is sooooo pretty.
> deb


You know, that is a GOOD idea! I'll have to see if I can get a poll on KindleBoard to gauge how many of you guys do sport decal-skin Kindles. The Pink Croc Kindle Case for Amazon Kindle 2 is our most popular case and we're glad it's getting attention. I've been teaching my boss that there is a niche for Pink Acccessories (regardless of the girly cliche). We're looking to spin into other colors for cases -- so far someone's mentioned red. Anyone else?


----------



## drenee

Thank you for telling your boss about pink.  I carry pink in just about everything.  My notebook for work, my date book, my tea mug, my travel mug, my purse, my pen, my pencil.  Again, love the pink croc cover.  
deb


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I started to read this thread and when I got to the point that you said that you weren't making them for KK (kindle 1) I lost interest.  I have a KK and don't foresee getting a K2 anytime soon.  I think it is great that you have entered the Kindle Accesory market but I do believe that you should still consider the K1 market as a viable and active community as well.  Just my opinion.


----------



## mistyd107

Javoedge said:


> You know, that is a GOOD idea! I'll have to see if I can get a poll on KindleBoard to gauge how many of you guys do sport decal-skin Kindles. The Pink Croc Kindle Case for Amazon Kindle 2 is our most popular case and we're glad it's getting attention. I've been teaching my boss that there is a niche for Pink Acccessories (regardless of the girly cliche). We're looking to spin into other colors for cases -- so far someone's mentioned red. Anyone else?


I vote for a sky blue color...not to dark


----------



## Linda1915

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I started to read this thread and when I got to the point that you said that you weren't making them for KK (kindle 1) I lost interest. I have a KK and don't foresee getting a K2 anytime soon. I think it is great that you have entered the Kindle Accesory market but I do believe that you should still consider the K1 market as a viable and active community as well. Just my opinion.


I'll second that, B-Kay. There are still a lot of us KK owners out here!!


----------



## Meemo

Linda1915 said:


> I'll second that, B-Kay. There are still a lot of us KK owners out here!!


True, and I'll be using my KK as long as she'll wake up & let me read on her.


----------



## Addie

I wouldn't mind a red croc!


----------



## Cuechick

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I started to read this thread and when I got to the point that you said that you weren't making them for KK (kindle 1) I lost interest. I have a KK and don't foresee getting a K2 anytime soon. I think it is great that you have entered the Kindle Accesory market but I do believe that you should still consider the K1 market as a viable and active community as well. Just my opinion.


I understand your pain, I have a first gen iphone and all the cool new cases do not fit it. However from a business standpoint, to expect a company just entering the accessory market for a new product to also invest time and money into creating covers for a product that is no longer in production makes no sense. It is just too small a group, from which only a few _might_ actually buy a cover. These covers are mass produced (unlike perhaps Strange Dog or Oberon) and would require a _big_ investment by the company, which they would be unlikely to see back.


----------



## Javoedge

Octochick said:


> I understand your pain, I have a first gen iphone and all the cool new cases do not fit it. However from a business standpoint, to expect a company just entering the accessory market for a new product to also invest time and money into creating covers for a product that is no longer in production makes no sense. It is just too small a group, from which only a few _might_ actually buy a cover. These covers are mass produced (unlike perhaps Strange Dog or Oberon) and would require a _big_ investment by the company, which they would be unlikely to see back.


Thanks guys for your responses in regards to the first-generation Kindle. Octochick makes a good point. JAVOedge actually buys devices that we make product accessories for and Amazon no longer sells the first-generation Kindle (whereas Sony still sells its various model readers which is why we have more variety for it). I'd be curious to see how many readers on KindleBoards are using first generation Kindles (K1). It's understandable for K1 users to hold on to their devices because really the Kindle is a big investment. So, it really depends on how large that market is for my boss to look at it. Looks like another survey I should do for product research for my boss.


----------



## Javoedge

Hey folks,

Here's a sneak peak at the latest Case that JAVOedge is brewing up ---meet the Cherry Blossom Book Case for Amazon Kindle 2.
It's red, it's floral kimono print, and it's a Book Style case! Love the gorgeous cherry blossom and geometric Japanese ornaments on it.

We'll have it online to sell within a week or so.








That's the only photo we have available at this time...

But Stay tuned...


----------



## Meemo

Javoedge said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Here's a sneak peak at the latest Case that JAVOedge is brewing up ---meet the Cherry Blossom Book Case for Amazon Kindle 2.
> It's red, it's floral kimono print, and it's a Book Style case! Love the gorgeous cherry blossom and geometric Japanese ornaments on it.
> 
> We'll have it online to sell within a week or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the only photo we have available at this time...
> 
> But Stay tuned...


Nice! Will you make that fabric in a flip-style case as well? (I love red!)


----------



## Neo

I would love a red crock  !


----------



## Acextreme

Javoedge said:


> You know, that is a GOOD idea! I'll have to see if I can get a poll on KindleBoard to gauge how many of you guys do sport decal-skin Kindles. The Pink Croc Kindle Case for Amazon Kindle 2 is our most popular case and we're glad it's getting attention. I've been teaching my boss that there is a niche for Pink Acccessories (regardless of the girly cliche). We're looking to spin into other colors for cases -- so far someone's mentioned red. Anyone else?


How about a light-blue croc similar in shade and tone as the pink croc, something that really complements along with it. You know, the type of bright blue for girls, very close to the default light-blue theme used on this forum. It's really hard to describe it and I don't know what kind of blue you call that - baby blue, sky blue? I think that kind of light/babyish/skyish blue really suits both sexes very well. I am seriously toying with the idea of the pink croc except on quite a number of occasions where I see it would not fit my more masculine image. So...hmmm...you got the drift...something bordering femininity but yet still suitable for masculine guys in today's new age era (i.e. metrosexual?); essentially a touch that reveals a hint of the softer femininity in a masculinity image.

And if you really come out with that blue croc version, I am getting it within a heartbeat.


----------



## Acextreme

Oh, another suggestion, why not come out with the croc bookstyle case with a hidden magnetic enclosure system which I think you used in your flip case version? Noreve did that and the case looked more stylish and elegant. Furthermore, you can get rid of the unsightly and protruding bulge of the magnetic button strap, where it would get in between other portfolios/folders you are carrying together with the Kindle. And how about a little more pockets? Sorry to mention other manufacturers in what is essentially your thread but I think the interior design made by Noreve is perfect. Here's a picture:










I'd want to see the perfect bookstyle light-blue croc case from JAVOedge.


----------



## Javoedge

Hey folks,

I created this poll to collect more info from KindleBoard members. If you guys can take a minute to answer that would be really helpful. It simply asks what type of Kindle device do you own and whether you use a decal-skin on your particular Kindle. No registration necessary. This will help JAVOedge in assessing product development for upcoming accesories for Kindle owners. You guys have been fantastic in giving us information about how you use your eReaders and what you like. 

 Survey for Kindle Owners  via SurveyMonkey


----------



## Acextreme

Javoedge said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I created this poll to collect more info from KindleBoard members. If you guys can take a minute to answer that would be really helpful. It simply asks what type of Kindle device do you own and whether you use a decal-skin on your particular Kindle. No registration necessary. This will help JAVOedge in assessing product development for upcoming accesories for Kindle owners. You guys have been fantastic in giving us information about how you use your eReaders and what you like.
> 
> Survey for Kindle Owners  via SurveyMonkey


Ok, I did the survey. Have you read my suggestions? Would there be a possibility where you would make that light/babyish/skyish blue croc bookstyle case? Any idea when you would release one? Pardon my excitement but I am too anxious to have one right now...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Problem with survey:  I have two Kindles but it only lets me select one.  But I was able to say that I had a skin on the K1 and not on the DX.

Note:  Amazon does still sell K1's.  See the link to "Refurbs" at the top of this board.  Though I do understand that it might not make business sense to design a case for them.


----------



## Javoedge

Ann in Arlington said:


> Problem with survey: I have two Kindles but it only lets me select one. But I was able to say that I had a skin on the K1 and not on the DX.


Thank you Ann in Arlington for your feedback! As a result, I added a 3rd Q so future folks who own multiple Kindles can say which they have extra of. It would boggly my mind to see how many households have all 3!


----------



## Javoedge

Acextreme said:


> Would there be a possibility where you would make that light/babyish/skyish blue croc bookstyle case? Any idea when you would release one?


Hey there! At this time, discussions about future spinoffs of the Croc Kindle case is still in development. I've been nudging my boss to look into it and Blue is something we're looking into. I keep thinking Tiffany Blue (er, wait, that's copyrighted, how about Robin Egg Blue?) or a Blue Jean Hermes bag shade of blue would be great (imho). From a production standpoint, blue is one of the most trickiest colors to replicate to get the _exact_ shade you want. I'm rooting for it tho. 

Future product development takes about 2-3 month lead time for JAVOedge so ideas generated now gets put on a drawing board for my boss to take a look at, confer with his design/production staff, etc. etc. I'm definitely passing these posts to him when we get our next meetup for case ideas.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Javoedge said:


> Thank you Ann in Arlington for your feedback! As a result, I added a 3rd Q so future folks who own multiple Kindles can say which they have extra of. It would boggly my mind to see how many households have all 3!


I guess it won't let me take it again. . . .but that's o.k. . . . you have my answer. 

There are a lot of folks who have more than one -- either different versions or two devices because sharing just doesn't work.  I know there are some folks here who have, or have had, all three.


----------



## Meemo

Ann in Arlington said:


> Note: Amazon does still sell K1's. See the link to "Refurbs" at the top of this board. Though I do understand that it might not make business sense to design a case for them.


True, and they do still sell quite well on ebay. (I'm watching, want to get my daughter one unless my other daughter goes for a K2, in which case she'd give her sister her K1.) There may be a finite number of K1s but we who still use them love them!


----------



## Javoedge

Meemo said:


> Nice! Will you make that fabric in a flip-style case as well? (I love red!)


At this time, the Cherry Blossom has been in production for the Book Style Case for Kindle 2. Though, when it debut, if sales start picking up, we may do a spin-off in the Flip Case. We're hoping folks will really like our Kimono Flip Case , Cherry Blossom Book Style Case offerings since both are new styles and use a fabric print design.


----------



## louiseb

Javoedge said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Here's a sneak peak at the latest Case that JAVOedge is brewing up ---meet the Cherry Blossom Book Case for Amazon Kindle 2.
> It's red, it's floral kimono print, and it's a Book Style case! Love the gorgeous cherry blossom and geometric Japanese ornaments on it.
> 
> We'll have it online to sell within a week or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the only photo we have available at this time...
> 
> But Stay tuned...


I REALLY like this! I prefer non leather (though I do have leather items) and not too flowery, I may have to snap this one up! (Because it is RED!!!) Thanks!


----------



## Acextreme

Javoedge said:


> Hey there! At this time, discussions about future spinoffs of the Croc Kindle case is still in development. I've been nudging my boss to look into it and Blue is something we're looking into. I keep thinking Tiffany Blue (er, wait, that's copyrighted, how about Robin Egg Blue?) or a Blue Jean Hermes bag shade of blue would be great (imho). From a production standpoint, blue is one of the most trickiest colors to replicate to get the _exact_ shade you want. I'm rooting for it tho.
> 
> Future product development takes about 2-3 month lead time for JAVOedge so ideas generated now gets put on a drawing board for my boss to take a look at, confer with his design/production staff, etc. etc. I'm definitely passing these posts to him when we get our next meetup for case ideas.


Eh, maybe our blues got mixed. I am thinking more on the line of this blue:










or this blue:










I thought both have a very refreshing feel to it. 

But since it would take 2-3 months and we are not even sure about its acceptance for production, I think I would have to decide whether to wait or get the pink croc now and forget about future cases... 

But maybe I will wait for a while and see whether your boss decides to go with the blue suggestion. When is your next meeting with your boss on this topic? Keep us updated.


----------



## Javoedge

Just out of curiosity -- how many of you KindleBoard folks have more than _ONE_ Case for your Kindle device?
Since working at a tech gadget accessory company, I see alot of iPhone users who collect cases for their iPhone like candy.

Do you guys rock a different case for different looks? For Travel? For Fashion? I definitely know you guys love showing your cases off here.


----------



## mistyd107

I have 3 at the moment...the first I hated from the start it had too much wasted space and the hinges.  The second I loved until I noticed some quality issues with the leather and did not want to make worse.  The 3 I have now are wonderful fabric covers all by the same company that to be honest in my opinion would be very hard to top.  But I like to change out the colors on occasion


----------



## ElaineOK

I have almost 3.

I ordered the Amazon cover when I bought my K2.  I like it, but I like to read my Kindle naked (no case, cover or skin); and so I wanted a sleeve to be able to slide it in and out easier.  I ordered the faux leather from Trendy Digital.  My first one the fake leather was peeling off in a week.  I returned it.  They sent a replacement -- and only made me pay shipping one way for what was clearly a defective product.  The replacement is holding up better, but I don't expect it to last terribly well.  

I have ordered the pink croc sleeve from Javo (on sale and with free shipping or I probably would have waited).  It hasn't arrived yet.  I happen to like pink, but I would prefer a leather color that blends better with the purses I generally carry.  I would have gotten the Octo leather, but it is listed as out of stock.  So, I doubt at this point I am through buying cases.  OTOH, my Amazon was $35, the others $20 a piece.  So, I am just now hitting Oberon price levels, and I still have a ways to go to equal the bucks for  Cole Haan case.  

Elaine
Norman, Oklahoma


----------



## louiseb

I have the Amazon cover, have no problems with it all but it is boring. I will probably order one from JAVOedge. The quality looks good and I like the way it holds the kindle. I like the hinge used on the Amazon cover too, it hasn't been a problem for my Kindle. I'm not a fan of velcro or the little corner straps I've seen on others. I will not buy multiple covers, one more will be it until it wears out.


----------



## BethA

so the discount code is not good for the flip edge?
I love the pink croc, but not sure I can spend so much right after getting the kindle
The kimono has to be done in the flip--it would be a great seller. I don't have a skin--it came with a hard plastic case, but you can't clip a light on it-any  light suggestions?


----------



## Javoedge

BethA said:


> so the discount code is not good for the flip edge?
> I love the pink croc, but not sure I can spend so much right after getting the kindle
> The kimono has to be done in the flip--it would be a great seller. I don't have a skin--it came with a hard plastic case, but you can't clip a light on it-any light suggestions?


Hey BethA,
JAVOedge's Amazon promotion is good for Sleeve Cases for Kindle 2 which are available in Pink Croc, Hardwood Sleeve (Oak, Ash). To see the selection, click on  JAVOedge Blog: Summer Reading Sale on Amazon 

The Kimono is available only in the Flip Case. See photo link.  The Cherry Blossom Case (previewed earlier in my last post) is available only in Book Style at this time.


----------



## BethA

thanks

there are so many covers and cases it is hard to make a choice


----------



## Javoedge

*TGIF folks...*
*New Case Announcement! + Customer Appreciation Coupon! *
Fall Back into Fall with the newest JAVOedge Kindle 2 Case: *Meet the Cherry Blossom Book Style Case!*








*Front and Inside*









*Back and Side*
Love the Apple Red fabric print and the interior red leather is nice also. 
Update: Check the newest look for Cherry Blossom Case below...

At this time, it's available on our company store -- *Cherry Blossom Book Style Case*
We're expected to get it on Amazon Marketplace by early next week (long story short, our online system editor fell sick).

*Update (8/31/2009) - Cherry Blossom Book Case available on Amazon!*


*Customer Appreciation Discount*
So in the meantime....I'm happy to release a *JAVOedge Customer Appreciation Discount on KindleBoards!* that's exclusive to JAVOedge's Company Store (www.javoedge.com). As a thank you to all our valued customers, and potential customers interested in our products, JAVOedge offers a _10% off Discount Coupon Code: JAVO10OFF._ Discount applies to total purchase at check-out on all JAVOedge items.

Add the JAVOedge Customer Appreciation discount to your purchase and the discount helps offsets the price of Economy Shipping (USPS First Class: 5-8 Days) if you chose a Kindle Case from JAVOedge.com.

*Updated Look:*
Due to a fabric changes with our materials supplier, the Cherry Blossom print fabric has been updated. New photo below of what the new orders for Cherry Blossom cases will look like for the KB thread.


----------



## louiseb

I ordered one!


----------



## Meemo

Javoedge said:


> *TGIF folks...*
> *New Case Announcement! + Customer Appreciation Coupon! *
> Fall Back into Fall with the newest JAVOedge Kindle 2 Case: *Meet the Cherry Blossom Book Style Case!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Front and Inside*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Back and Side*
> Love the Apple Red fabric print and the interior red leather is nice also.
> 
> At this time, it's available on our company store -- *Cherry Blossom Book Style Case*
> We're expected to get it on Amazon Marketplace by early next week (long story short, our online system editor fell sick).
> 
> *Customer Appreciation Discount*
> So in the meantime....I'm happy to release a *JAVOedge Customer Appreciation Discount on KindleBoards!* that's exclusive to JAVOedge's Company Store (www.javoedge.com). As a thank you to all our valued customers, and potential customers interested in our products, JAVOedge offers a _10% off Discount Coupon Code: JAVO10OFF._ Discount applies to total purchase at check-out on all JAVOedge items.
> 
> Add the JAVOedge Customer Appreciation discount to your purchase and the discount helps offsets the price of Economy Shipping (USPS First Class: 5-8 Days) if you chose a Kindle Case from JAVOedge.com. I'll update this POST when we get it live on Amazon Marketplace!


I SOOO like this one - although I think for a K2 I'd prefer a flip case. But I don't have a K2.... My daughter thinks her husband might be getting her one soon (birthday - she's got a K1 now - we're a K1 family, 3 on my account!) so I've sent the info on these to her.


----------



## Acextreme

I thought I would give some suggestion. Since the market size for Kindle case is quite limited, a solution is to get Kindle owners to buy more cases but that might be hard since not all people buy cases as fashion accessories (except girls); I believe most don't. Hence you might want to encourage such buying behavior by giving progressively increasing incentives to encourage those who buy one JAVOedge case to buy another. This effectively doubles or even triples your market size.

A business case: first case (10% off - to encourage trial), second case (20% off - to encourage repeat purchase of essentially the same thing), third case onwards (30% off - to further encourage more repeat purchases); this thus provides a strong incentive for Kindle owners who already have a case to buy a second or even a third and a fourth one. This is congruent with the Law of Diminishing Marginal Utility, hence, to encourage Kindle owners to consume more case, progressive lowering of price is a powerful tool. Just a suggestion, not saying you have to...  

And along with the increase in demand, your production scale will increase (maybe double or more depending on how good you can expand demand) and as we all know, you will enjoy economies of scale (fixed costs get spreaded out more), increasing productivity from producing cases more efficiently (due to learning effects), and better negotiating power with your suppliers since you are buying more from them, and hence your cost of production will lower. So even if the progressive discount does not increase your profit margin, your absolute amount of profit will increase... 

You got the hint...


----------



## BethA

that's a good idea or some sort of rewards program

I am torn--I love the cherry blossom, but wanted the flip case-I do like the pink croc too-but I don't need 2 cases-If I start it will become an obsession!


----------



## louiseb

louiseb said:


> I ordered one!


And it has already shipped! <<happy dance!>>


----------



## Chloista

Javoedge:  does the Cherry Blossom case have the hinge attachment (which I love on the Medge cover I have).  I'm very tempted to order the Cherry Blossom if it has the hinge.

The lack of hinge is what keeps me from ordering an Oberon.

What the heck are microswipes?


----------



## Acextreme

BethA said:


> that's a good idea or some sort of rewards program
> 
> I am torn--I love the cherry blossom, but wanted the flip case-I do like the pink croc too-but I don't need 2 cases-If I start it will become an obsession!


See, JAVOedge, if you give them progressive discount, you might just get people to buy 2 cases...  They just need a little nudge...  



Chloista said:


> Javoedge: does the Cherry Blossom case have the hinge attachment (which I love on the Medge cover I have). I'm very tempted to order the Cherry Blossom if it has the hinge.
> 
> The lack of hinge is what keeps me from ordering an Oberon.
> 
> What the heck are microswipes?


Microswipes are small keychains with micro-fibre cloths on one side so that you can use it to clean the screen of any devices; it should protect your screen from scratches during cleaning...


----------



## BethA

i bought the pink croc-now if the cherry blossom comes out in the flip edge I'll be trying to restrain myself


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Acextreme said:


> Microswipes are small keychains with micro-fibre cloths on one side so that you can use it to clean the screen of any devices; it should protect your screen from scratches during cleaning...


Oh. . .cool. . .where might one find such things?


----------



## Acextreme

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh. . .cool. . .where might one find such things?


Here you go:

*1-pack @ $1.95:* http://www.javoedge.com/reflexeshop/productCatalog/getProduct.do?poid=1925&pbmId=14825

*4-pack @ $5.95:* http://www.javoedge.com/reflexeshop/productCatalog/getProduct.do?poid=1926&pbmId=14826


----------



## Javoedge

BethA said:


> I am torn--I love the cherry blossom, but wanted the flip case-I do like the pink croc too-but I don't need 2 cases-If I start it will become an obsession!


Isn't KindleBoards a place for positive enabling? 
The Red Cherry Blossom fabric is gorgeous. We do offer the Flip Style for the JAVOedge Kimono Flip Case for Amazon Kindle 2, it's in a (purplish/blue hue) but I can understand if you're a fan of red/warm colors.


----------



## Javoedge

Acextreme said:


> Microswipes are small keychains with micro-fibre cloths on one side so that you can use it to clean the screen of any devices; it should protect your screen from scratches during cleaning...


Thanks Acextreme for jumping in with the links 

JAVOedge sells *Micro-Swipes (Product Description) *- JAVOedge Micro Swipes have a micro fiber surface which will clean your screen from smudges and dust. Keep your screen clean with this handy wiper puff! Attach it to your device and clean on the go.We also sell them in Bundles with your Amazon Kindle Cases (hey, more savings) 
Link: JAVOedge Kindle Case Bundles 

I wouldn't say it protects from scratches -- we have screen protectors built for that purpose - that you adhere to your Kindle screen that would help protect against scratches.

 Kindle 2

JAVOedge Ultra Clear 2.0 JAVOscreen protector for the Amazon Kindle DX
JAVOedge Amazon Kindle (1st Gen) JAVOScreen 2.0 Ultra Clear Screen Protector , Single


----------



## Javoedge

Chloista said:


> Javoedge: does the Cherry Blossom case have the hinge attachment (which I love on the Medge cover I have). I'm very tempted to order the Cherry Blossom if it has the hinge.The lack of hinge is what keeps me from ordering an Oberon.


Hey Chloista,
JAVOedge's cover cases do not use any hinge attachments in their design. I took a look at the M-Edge cover cases as a reference to compare to make sure we're on the same page. Here's a snapshot of an M-Edge Cover with a hinge attachment.









JAVOedge's Cases houses the Kindle Device within an interior casing that you slip into from the top (no hinges necessary)









For extra security and drop protection, JAVOedge's interior casing helps keep your device sheathed from harm. We're not too familiar with the M-Edge case design with the hinge attachment. We had a few Amazon customers who bought JAVOedge cases after they experienced cracked Kindles from Amazon's official Kindle 2 case ($30). The Amazon Case featured a faulty hinge design that was deemed responsible for the cracked Kindles that was a result of the lawsuit. Fast Company article:Is Your Kindle Cracking Up? Amazon Sued in $5 Million Class Action. Hope none of you had to experience that


----------



## ElaineOK

My pink croc arrived Saturday.  At first I thought it was too snug.  In fact, the first time I put my Kindle in it was quite difficult to get out.  I left it in for a few hours and it got easier.  I went over it with leather conditioner and put Kindle back in and now it is fine.  I don't see any way that you could use it with a skin.  It is its own skintight fit.  

I am really liking it.  I've been using a Trendy Digital sleeve that has not stood up to normal use well.  This one is quite a bit thinner, nicer to feel and looks like it will last better.  I would like to see more colors.  Oh, as for color, I was expecting a pretty in my face pink.  This is quite a bit softer than my monitor displayed.  It is almost an ashen pink.  Yes, it is still pink -- no two ways about that; but it isn't a loud pink at all.

Elaine 
NOrman, Oklahoma


----------



## Javoedge

ElaineOK said:


> My pink croc arrived Saturday.
> 
> I am really liking it. I've been using a Trendy Digital sleeve that has not stood up to normal use well. This one is quite a bit thinner, nicer to feel and looks like it will last better. I would like to see more colors. Oh, as for color,... It is almost an ashen pink. Yes, it is still pink -- no two ways about that; but it isn't a loud pink at all.
> 
> Elaine
> NOrman, Oklahoma


Elaine, thanks for the feedback and sharing it with us on KB -- if you ever decide to take photos, share a review on Kindle Board, feel free to link back here. We'd love to see snapshots of where/how our products end up!


----------



## BethA

wish I knew about the microswipes before I placed my order.

yes this is a bad place for enabling-every day I see something else, or some book here that i "need"
I better stop checking in here


----------



## louiseb

I got my Cherry Blossom case today and I LOVE it! It is the perfect cover for me. I love the way it holds the kindle, the material, the slimness, really I can't find anything I would change. I did not go for any of the decals, but I like the look of the red surround that holds the kindle. I am so happy I waited, none of the other covers I have looked at suited me as well as this one.


----------



## BethA

louiseb said:


> I got my Cherry Blossom case today and I LOVE it! It is the perfect cover for me. I love the way it holds the kindle, the material, the slimness, really I can't find anything I would change. I did not go for any of the decals, but I like the look of the red surround that holds the kindle. I am so happy I waited, none of the other covers I have looked at suited me as well as this one.


stop you are pushing me over the edge--I just ordered the pink croc and if I could justify 2 I'd be right on this one even though I want the flip cover


----------



## jazzi

Javoedge said:


> Just out of curiosity -- how many of you KindleBoard folks have more than _ONE_ Case for your Kindle device?


I currently have 4 covers for my DX. One is the original Amazon, another is an offbrand M-edge look-alike, another is an Oberon, and I'm currently using the Noreve. Gotta accessorize!


----------



## louiseb

BethA said:


> stop you are pushing me over the edge--I just ordered the pink croc and if I could justify 2 I'd be right on this one even though I want the flip cover


I stayed up reading last night and it felt great in my hand, that was the last thing to test for me to be sure it's the right one for me.


----------



## Javoedge

louiseb said:


> I stayed up reading last night and it felt great in my hand, that was the last thing to test for me to be sure it's the right one for me.


LouisB, if you ever take snapshots of your Cherry Blossom Book Style Case, feel free to post here! We're curious to see where our JAVOedge cases end up and how they're being modeled around


----------



## MarthaT

Love the javoedge store


----------



## louiseb

Javoedge said:


> LouisB, if you ever take snapshots of your Cherry Blossom Book Style Case, feel free to post here! We're curious to see where our JAVOedge cases end up and how they're being modeled around


I don't think I could improve on the pictures you have posted, they are spot on!


----------



## mistyd107

sometimes I wish I had never found this board...I absolutely love my Bobarra's I really really do but the more I see that cherry blossom fabric the more I like it and I really don't need or want another cover.  and I'd miss my skin  If I had to remove it, but dang I like that


----------



## louiseb

I don't know if you would have to remove your skin for the book style, I never had one on mine. Though the pocket for the kindle is snug, it wasn't like I had to force it in so your decal might be able to stay.


----------



## Chloista

Javoedge said:


> Hey Chloista,
> JAVOedge's cover cases do not use any hinge attachments in their design. I took a look at the M-Edge cover cases as a reference to compare to make sure we're on the same page. Here's a snapshot of an M-Edge Cover with a hinge attachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAVOedge's Cases houses the Kindle Device within an interior casing that you slip into from the top (no hinges necessary)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For extra security and drop protection, JAVOedge's interior casing helps keep your device sheathed from harm. We're not too familiar with the M-Edge case design with the hinge attachment. We had a few Amazon customers who bought JAVOedge cases after they experienced cracked Kindles from Amazon's official Kindle 2 case ($30). The Amazon Case featured a faulty hinge design that was deemed responsible for the cracked Kindles that was a result of the lawsuit. Fast Company article:Is Your Kindle Cracking Up? Amazon Sued in $5 Million Class Action. Hope none of you had to experience that


Thanks for the answer! I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Javoedge

mistyd107 said:


> the more I see that cherry blossom fabric the more I like it and I really don't need or want another cover. and I'd miss my skin  If I had to remove it, but dang I like that


Mistyd107, you shouldn't have to remove your Decal-Skin for the JAVOedge Kindle Cases -- we've had a KB user use it for her Kindle 2. Sleeves are more iffy for decal-Skin users (we're working on that). Octochick has reviewed the Polynesian and Pink Croc Flip Cases and didn't have a problem (she has a custom decal skin Kindle). You can always ask her for feedback -- check out her blog review complete with her decal-skinned Kindle sheathed in JAVOedge case: http://piewacket.wordpress.com/2009/08/24/flipping-over-javo/


----------



## mistyd107

Javoedge said:


> Mistyd107, you shouldn't have to remove your Decal-Skin for the JAVOedge Kindle Cases -- we've had a KB user use it for her Kindle 2. Sleeves are more iffy for decal-Skin users (we're working on that). Octochick has reviewed the Polynesian and Pink Croc Flip Cases and didn't have a problem (she has a custom decal skin Kindle). You can always ask her for feedback -- check out her blog review complete with her decal-skinned Kindle sheathed in JAVOedge case: http://piewacket.wordpress.com/2009/08/24/flipping-over-javo/


I saw that after I posted thanks...I'm sure I'll give in eventually I am finding my resistance level is pretty close to non existant for all things Kindle


----------



## BethA

the email I got said mine shipped on Monday--has hoped it would be here today, but no luck. the link in the email to track it just says they have no information--maybe tomorrow


----------



## Javoedge

BethA said:


> the email I got said mine shipped on Monday--has hoped it would be here today, but no luck. the link in the email to track it just says they have no information--maybe tomorrow


Hey BethA, let me know if you need assistance w/ shipping info. USPS takes about 3-5 business days usually in the US. They can take about 24 hours to update info with the postal delivery confirmation #. You can send me a private message via KB -- or email at [email protected] -- with your purchase information to get a customer rep to assist you if you run into issues -- same goes for anyone else on KB .


----------



## BethA

thanks for the offer--the cover arrived and is beautiful!!
still very tempted with the cherry blossom and then I could get the screen wipes too


----------



## Javoedge

*New JAVOedge Kindle 2 Case! *
*JAVOedge Kimono Book Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2*

Fresh off the assembly-line... Ta da!
I know a few folks on KB who were interested in the Kimono Case but wanted it Book Style. Happy Post Labor Day!


JAVOedge Kimono Book Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2 via JAVOedge's Amazon Storefront

Deserving it's own spin-off, here's the Kimono Book Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2 featuring its' distinctive Japanese floral-patterned fabric case and soft, animal-friendly, non-leather interior.


----------



## mistyd107

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE now if I only had some extra $ and could decide between this and the cherry blossom and I didn't enjoy my Thoreau so much...thanks for sharing.


----------



## masonpark4

Any chance the Cherry Blossom is going to make the switch to flip-style?


----------



## drenee

masonpark4, welcome to the KindleBoards.  I hope you take a minute and go to introductions and welcomes and tell everyone here about you so they can say hello.  
deb


----------



## BethA

masonpark4 said:


> Any chance the Cherry Blossom is going to make the switch to flip-style?


ditto!


----------



## Javoedge

masonpark4 said:


> Any chance the Cherry Blossom is going to make the switch to flip-style?





BethA said:


> ditto!


Hey KB'ers!
At this time, we don't have anything on the drawing board for a Flip Case version of the Cherry Blossom print...though that may change if enough shoppers like the Cherry Blossom to make JAVOedge choose to expand that line...
It's always interesting to see why some people choose the Flip vs. the Book Style -- care to dish?

Psst -- look forward to Monday where we'll have another announcement.


----------



## louiseb

I wanted the book style because it has more of a book feel to it. However, when I looked at the flip style I thought the little stand might be handy and I liked the way you incorporated it. I was starting to lean towards the flip. I ended up snapping up the cherry blossom in book style when it came out, because I love red and I really liked the pattern. I am VERY happy with my purchase, no flip envy here!


----------



## mistyd107

Is it difficult to get used to the magnetic closure being on the back?


----------



## louiseb

Not at all for me, but that kind of stuff doesn't tend to bother me


----------



## BethA

no hint on the announcement?

Has anyone tried the elumiator light with a javo flip cover? I know I'd have to remove it for closure but wonder if it stays put for reading before I buy one. I went to target today to get a generic one but they did not have any. thanks to these boards though I did buy the rice cooker and coffee and hot cocoa for my Kuerig that is on the way.


----------



## masonpark4

In regards to the question about flip vs. book style:  I like to read during meals and have been constantly propping up my Kindle since the day I received it, so the flip style will be perfect for me.  

I too am eager about the announcemenlt.  I was planning on buying the Kimono flip-style on Friday until I decided to hold out for the Monday update. 

On another note, can anybody with the flip-style case provide dimensions.  I am trying to make sure I order the correct BB bag.  Thanks!


----------



## Javoedge

* New Case Announced | JAVOedge Polynesian Book Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2*


Got a taste for the tropics?
Showcasing the Polynesian print, the *JAVOedge Polynesian Book Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2* is a spin-off from the original Flip Case. Featuring a book-style jacket, the case's design offers a snug, padded fit for your Kindle 2. Design features include openings for the Kindle's speakers and easy access to device features. The lined interior sleeve is lined with pockets for storage of document essentials for your on-the-go-needs.

After judging OctoChick's Review/Giveaway feedback (happy to see over 150 people responded to it!), my boss decided to try making Polynesian in Book Style format. Check it out on Amazon below. 
 JAVOedge Polynesian Book Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Javoedge said:


> *New JAVOedge Kindle 2 Case! *
> *JAVOedge Kimono Book Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2*
> 
> Fresh off the assembly-line... Ta da!
> I know a few folks on KB who were interested in the Kimono Case but wanted it Book Style. Happy Post Labor Day!
> 
> 
> JAVOedge Kimono Book Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2 via JAVOedge's Amazon Storefront
> 
> Deserving it's own spin-off, here's the Kimono Book Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2 featuring its' distinctive Japanese floral-patterned fabric case and soft, animal-friendly, non-leather interior.


OK, if you had one of these for the Kindle 1, I would buy it to give my Eleanor a change of clothes occasionally!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, if you had one of these for the Kindle 1, I would buy it to give my Eleanor a change of clothes occasionally!
> 
> Betsy


That *is* nice. . . . .but I'm pretty sure I can't use it to justify buying Kindle #3: a K2 

Nope. . .I will not buy another Kindle until one of the 2 next to me now doesn't work any more. . . . .


----------



## JosieGirl71

There's a new book style case for the Kindle 2 now available on the JAVOedge website. It's very pretty!

http://www.javoedge.com/reflexeshop/productCatalog/getProduct.do?poid=2783&pbmId=18056


----------



## Neo

Aaaargh, the Polynesian is really growing on me, the more I look at it, the more I want it... But I already have an Oberon that I love... I am trying to rationalize this, telling myself that I really don't need it. But then again, I only have the one case and it might be nice to change sometimes... Plus, if I went for the flip style case it would be totally different from my Oberon, right?

I also wonder: how rough/soft is the fabric? I wouldn't mind it being a bit rough, but still needs to be comfortable to the touch...

What to do  ??


----------



## Ottie

The Polynesian cover's not that rough to the touch and I think its very comfortable to the touch. The  stand works wonderfully as our kitchen table is wobbly and my Kindle didn't wobble in the case at all.


----------



## selli

Javoedge said:


> *TGIF folks...*
> *New Case Announcement! + Customer Appreciation Coupon! *
> Fall Back into Fall with the newest JAVOedge Kindle 2 Case: *Meet the Cherry Blossom Book Style Case!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Front and Inside*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Back and Side*
> Love the Apple Red fabric print and the interior red leather is nice also.
> 
> At this time, it's available on our company store -- *Cherry Blossom Book Style Case*
> We're expected to get it on Amazon Marketplace by early next week (long story short, our online system editor fell sick).
> 
> *Update (8/31/2009) - Cherry Blossom Book Case available on Amazon!*
> 
> 
> *Customer Appreciation Discount*
> So in the meantime....I'm happy to release a *JAVOedge Customer Appreciation Discount on KindleBoards!* that's exclusive to JAVOedge's Company Store (www.javoedge.com). As a thank you to all our valued customers, and potential customers interested in our products, JAVOedge offers a _10% off Discount Coupon Code: JAVO10OFF._ Discount applies to total purchase at check-out on all JAVOedge items.
> 
> Add the JAVOedge Customer Appreciation discount to your purchase and the discount helps offsets the price of Economy Shipping (USPS First Class: 5-8 Days) if you chose a Kindle Case from JAVOedge.com.


I ordered this case last week and am very happy with it. Having it snap on the back is kinda strange though - I find myself picking it up backwards. Maybe it was done on purpose to help protect the screen, but it doesn't lay flat when I put it down. Also, I thought I had selected a faster shipping option, but it took over a week to get to me. But I'm glad it got here and have been putting it to good use. 

Ugh.... now I see this same pattern comes in blue too!!! My wallet!! My poor, poor wallet!! 

http://www.javoedge.com/reflexeshop/productCatalog/getProduct.do?poid=2750&pbmId=18026


----------



## Neo

Thank you Ottie, for taking the time to answer me, I really appreciate it! And... I of course caved in and ordered it now (talk about will power, hem...). Now the wait begins  ...


----------



## masonpark4

Ack! Cherry Blossom is now in Flip-style too. I've been waiting for thrat, but decided to get an orange Noreve after the "announcement" on Monday. Turqouise and brown are two of my favorite colors too.


----------



## Javoedge

*Some New Case Announcements *

Meet...

















*The Kyoto Kindle Case Collection for the Amazon Kindle 2...*
Love flowers? Meet the Kyoto Book Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2 (above) and below, the Kyoto Flip Case for Amazon Kindle 2. This is the newest addition in fabric pattern cases that JAVOedge has created (see Kimono Book Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2, Cherry Blossom Case for Amazon Kindle 2). The case features a burst of chrysanthemum blossoms against a cocoa brown background of yellow and white flowers.
They'll be going live on Amazon on Friday. Live now on AMAZON.
JAVOedge Kyoto Book Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2 
JAVOedge Kyoto Flip Case for Amazon Kindle 2 

At this time, JAVOedge is taking pre-orders on www.javoedge.com

Oh, and if you like your tech accessories to match, the Kyoto was originally for the iPhone...in fact, one of our best selling fabric cases for iPhone 3GS/3G.  Kyoto Book Style Covers for the iPhone 3GS/3G 

*For Thursday's Announcement...*

Wow! Hey guys, I leave for a few days and I come back here... 
Our offices gave a sneak peak of upcoming releases for Amazon Kindle 2 Cases on www.javoedge.com. Items are currently on pre-order. 
More information coming on Friday! Yes, you guys are getting a sneak release of JAVOedge's newest product cases for Amazon Kindle 2. We're taking pre-orders on JAVOedge.com and will be pre-releasing it on Amazon.com shortly. I'll make a more official release tomorrow once Amazon Marketplace updates our inventory (so y'all can enjoy free shipping). We're expecting shipments from our manufacturers (we cross our fingers) Friday if it clears customs.

Cherry Blossom Collection will -- soon -- become available in Flip and Book Style Version. 
Cherry Blossom Collection will come in Red, Ocean Blue, and Cocoa. 
I saw NEO posted some of the products shots above me. 

*Cherry Blossom Case Update:*








*Cherry Blossom Book Style Cases for Amazon Kindle 2 -- SOLD OUT --* 
Our next shipment should be arriving Friday/Monday. Take a good look at the photo above because the Cherry Blossom fabric material has been updated slightly. Our fabric supplier modified the design -- so our latest batch will contain that print look. We just wanted to give y'all a headsup. 
At this time, pre-orders are available on our company store -- Cherry Blossom Book Style Case 

Whew. More photos, links, Friday.


----------



## selli

I'm looking at my case and comparing it to the picture - I guess the difference is the dark centers of the circles?? If so, I'm glad I got the case I did - more muted of a pattern.


----------



## Javoedge

selli said:


> I'm looking at my case and comparing it to the picture - I guess the difference is the dark centers of the circles?? If so, I'm glad I got the case I did - more muted of a pattern.


Yep. Our fabric supplier changed it slightly without us knowing when we went back to update our inventory materials. That's the only difference. Case design and interior material is still the same.


----------



## Javoedge

*Debuting New Cases for Amazon Kindle 2 *

Spinning off the Cherry Blossom print into other colors...

*Officially Meet the Newest additions to the Cherry Blossom Collection...*
*Now Live on Amazon Marketplace *
For those who may not want red but love dark chocolate browns or elemental blues, meet the newest color versions of the Cherry Blossom Cases.









* Amazon.com: JAVOedge Cherry Blossom Flip Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2 (Cocoa)*








* JAVOedge Cherry Blossom Book Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2 (Cocoa Brown) via Amazon*









* JAVOedge Cherry Blossom Flip Case for Amazon Kindle 2 (Ocean Blue) via Amazon*









* JAVOedge Cherry Blossom Book Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2 (Ocean Blue) via Amazon*

Still sporting the animal-friendly interior casing material, the Cherry Blossom Book and Flip Cases for the Amazon Kindle 2 in Cocoa and Ocean Blue are lovely fabric print additions to the JAVOedge lineup.


----------



## BethA

I wish I could see the colors in person, it's hard to tell from a picture sometimes what they really look like.


----------



## JosieGirl71

I'm having a hard time deciding between the book style and the flip style.  Whichever one I choose, I will want to fold back completely while reading.  Do they both fold back easily?  I really need advice and opinions please!


----------



## selli

I have the book style case and it does fold back completely.  The left side is a bit thicker than the right, but not uncomfortably so.  Also, I have to hold it on the bottom corners, so that my thumb rest the bottoms of the "next page" buttons.  If I put my hands higher (I tend to prefer my thumbs to be at the top of the "next page" buttons), the tab gets in the way.


----------



## Javoedge

*Fall Sale at JAVOedge*

Get back into autumn reading with the* JAVOedge Fall Sale* -- Like the temperatures dropping outside, JAVOedge is dropping the price on these Amazon Kindle 2 cases below. Prices stand at $34.95 and, as always, free shipping from Amazon included. All the cases below are animal-friendly. 
Feel free to peruse below.


JAVOedge Bahamas Book Style Case for the Amazon Kindle 2 - FREE Shipping

*JAVOedge Bahama Book Style and Flip Case for Amazon Kindle 2*

JAVOedge Bahamas Flip Style Case for the Amazon Kindle 2 - FREE Shipping

For Kindle readers, this is JAVOedge's eco-friendly case using dark, polished bamboo fibers. Surprisingly soft to touch, the exterior case features this dark woven bamboo and is a nice addition to our lineup.

*JAVOedge Oxford Flip Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2*

JAVOedge Oxford Flip Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2 - FREE Shipping

For those who like an academic look, the Oxford Case is great who like a professional look. It features a cloth bound book-style jacket with a non-leather grip

*JAVOedge Executive Book Style Case for the Amazon Kindle 2*

JAVOedge Executive Book Style Case for the Amazon Kindle 2 - FREE Shipping

*JAVOedge Executive Book Flip Case for the Amazon Kindle 2*

JAVOedge Executive Flip Style Case for the Amazon Kindle 2 - FREE Shipping

For those looking for a more professional black case, check out the Executive Kindle 2 Case.

*JAVOedge Lumberjack Flip Case for Amazon Kindle 2*

JAVOedge Lumberjack Flip Case for Amazon Kindle 2 - FREE Shipping
Get a woodsy look without cutting a single tree wtih the Lumberjack Cases from JAVOedge.

*JAVOedge Lumberjack Book Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2*

JAVOedge Lumberjack Book Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2 - FREE Shipping


----------



## Acextreme

No more DX cases?


----------



## JosieGirl71

Selli - Thank you.  I was worried about the bulkiness of folding the book style and didn't think about the tab.  I think that makes me want to get a flip style case.

Javoedge - How does the flip style case stay closed?  Is there a tab?


----------



## Neo

JosieGirl, I think the flipcase closes with a magnet, so no tab on this model. I ordered one last week, and wish I could give you more detail, but still waiting for it (but then again I went with the standard free shipping through Amazon, so it may still be a few days before it gets here).

I also hope it folds back completely when held, but actually forgot to ask before ordering: so we shall see  !


----------



## JosieGirl71

Neo - Thanks for the response!  Just ordered a Borsa Bella bag until I can get more feedback about the JAVOedge.  I really want one of the JAVOedge cases because they are so beautiful and look like they are very protective without a lot of bulk.  Please post a review once you get it.


----------



## Javoedge

Acextreme said:


> No more DX cases?


The Fall Sale applies to Kindle 2 Devices. 
Our Kindle DX accessories are always available on the JAVOedge Amazon Store, fall, winter, spring, and summer!
* Kindle DX accessories available at JAVOedge Amazon Store 
*

If folks ever decide to upgrade


----------



## Javoedge

Neo said:


> JosieGirl, I think the flipcase closes with a magnet, so no tab on this model...
> I also hope it folds back completely when held, but actually forgot to ask before ordering: so we shall see !





JosieGirl71 said:


> Javoedge - How does the flip style case stay closed? Is there a tab?


Hey folks -- the Flip Cases are closed via a magnetic tab that is enclosed within the case design. 
No worries on the magnet tab design, it's low-powered so it won't harm your electronic device.

In terms of the Flip Cover and folding it back, I'll let the Amazon reviewers (and KindleBoard folks) share their responses here also.
From Amazon reviewer, D.Smith for the Pink Croc Flip Case for Amazon Kindle 2
"When opened, the front flips neatly over the back and is effortlessly out of the way. Hidden magnets keep the cover closed nicely when you're not reading."
I know OctoChick also reviewed the Flip case also (for the Polynesian and Pink Croc) so you should ask her also.

FYI, we're looking to migrate that same magnetic tab design for future Book Style Cases also.


----------



## Andra

I recently purchased a flip case for my K2 and it does fold back out of the way when I am reading.
It's a very low-profile case.


----------



## JosieGirl71

Andra and Javoedge - That's what I was hoping to hear.  Thank you so much!  I need to stay out of this forum now so I don't spend anymore money!


----------



## Acextreme

Javoedge said:


> The Fall Sale applies to Kindle 2 Devices.
> Our Kindle DX accessories are always available on the JAVOedge Amazon Store, fall, winter, spring, and summer!
> * Kindle DX accessories available at JAVOedge Amazon Store
> *
> 
> If folks ever decide to upgrade


What I meant was, JAVOedge seems to be creating a lot of new designs for Kindle 2 cases, but how about the DX? Would these new designs come to us DX owners?


----------



## Javoedge

You'll be one of the first to know when we share it on KindleBoards 
At this point, the market for Kindle DX accessories is holding steady -- the more we hear from customers, the more JAVOedge will develop that accessory line. 
Don't forget, folks -- if you haven't already, JAVOedge is conducting a poll to see which Kindle device folks own. Feel free to take our survey, no registration required, (hosted at Survey Monkey) here:  Survey for Kindle Owners 

If you own a Kindle DX, feel free to add your device on the poll.


----------



## Javoedge

Just got the latest photos of the Cherry Blossom Case for the Amazon Kindle 2 (Cocoa). Part of the expanded Cherry Blossom print collection, Red, Ocean Blue, and Cocoa are available in Flip Case and Book Style Case.
It's now live on our Amazon Marketplace Store if you'd like to check it out there also. 

* JAVOedge Cherry Blossom Book Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2 (Cocoa Brown) *


----------



## ValHallaGirl

i have the pink croc skin one and i love it !!! fits snug and feels nice


----------



## Javoedge

To keep track, here's ValhallaGirl's experience handling the Pink Croc Sleeve Case for Amazon Kindle 2









 JAVOedge Pink Croc Sleeve for the Amazon Kindle 2 
*ValHalla Girl - Pink Croc Review Thread*
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13953.0.html

And for folks asking -- we offer the same style for the Kindle DX. 
See our Selection of Kindle DX Sleeves and Cases here
* JAVOedge Blog: See the Next Big Case *


----------



## Javoedge

*EXCLUSIVE SALE FOR KINDLE BOARD MEMBERS* *
* One Month Anniversary News! *



 Can you believe it's been about a month since JAVOedge first 'officially' joined KindleBoards? 
As a sign of appreciation to all KindleBoard members, JAVOedge is offering a special offer to you guys and girls out here! 
An exclusive discount!

15% OFF all JAVOedge accessories, like our nifty Kindle cases,  on our AMAZON Store and our direct-company store, JAVOedge.com 
Apply Coupon Code: kindlebd  when you're ready to check out -- and 15% will be applied to your total JAVOedge purchase. 
The JAVOedge Coupon Code is good only for JAVOedge merchandise and will be available for 1 year! So keep us in mind for shopping season... 
Or, if you were thinking of taking a plunge on that special JAVOedge Kindle case...

Also, don't forget, JAVOedge also sells other electronic accessories so if you've been looking for a nice iPhone/Blackberry/Palm case, feel free to browse the selection we have (just click on the links in my signature for Amazon Store, Company Store)! I'm also pretty familiar with other iPhone/Blackberry accessories so if you have questions, you can always hit me up here also or DM me!

Best regards,
Cindy*


----------



## Andra

Have I missed the Cherry Blossom flip in red?
I know I just got the Kimono with the purple inside, but the red is calling me.


----------



## Javoedge

Andra said:


> Have I missed the Cherry Blossom flip in red?
> I know I just got the Kimono with the purple inside, but the red is calling me.


Congrats on the Kimono! The Cherry Blossom Flip Case (RED) will be available at end of October. 
Don't forget we have a Kindle Board exclusive discount for you guys -- so feel free to apply it to your purchase.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ah....if only you had covers for the Kindle 1.  Love the looks of your products.  And I did take the survey!

Thanks for being a part of KindleBoards!

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ah....if only you had covers for the Kindle 1. Love the looks of your products. And I did take the survey!
> 
> Thanks for being a part of KindleBoards!
> 
> Betsy


I agree Betsy - if I ever get a K2 (or 3 or whatever...) these will be high on the list of covers to check out. But I'm hopelessly devoted to my K1 as long as it will wake up & function (and even then if I could get a refurbed K1 I probably would)...so until that's not an option....we seem to be out of luck.


----------



## Andra

I'll throw in another vote wanting K1 covers.  I would love to have one of these flips for my K1.


----------



## mistyd107

love the ocean blue.  Quick question for those with book style cases is the closure a snap or magnet?  Has anyone used a javoedge in conjunction with a BB travel bag?  if so does it fit ok?


----------



## selli

mistyd107 said:


> love the ocean blue. Quick question for those with book style cases is the closure a snap or magnet? Has anyone used a javoedge in conjunction with a BB travel bag? if so does it fit ok?


My book style case is a snap closure. Can't comment on the use of it with a BB bag.


----------



## Cuechick

I have a flip style and it fits the BB bags easily. I am sure the book style does as well... the BB bags are pretty roomy.


----------



## Ms Deb

I sent an email on Sept 30, and never got a reply.  I am hoping you will answer my question here.  I bought the JavoSync sync and charge cable for my DX - does the MetaCharger work with it?  I don't see where you can buy it separately and it doesn't come bundled for the Kindle DX.


----------



## knowldgfrk

oh me oh my...im thinkin i may have to buy me a birthday present for MYSELF!....the 21st is just around the corner..hmmmm....


----------



## Javoedge

Ms Deb said:


> I sent an email on Sept 30, and never got a reply. I am hoping you will answer my question here. I bought the JavoSync sync and charge cable for my DX - does the MetaCharger work with it? I don't see where you can buy it separately and it doesn't come bundled for the Kindle DX.


Sorry for taking so long to respond! The MetaCharger will definitely work fine with the Sync and Charge if plugged into the wall but I've asked for them to test it with the car plug in since I would hate for anything unfortunate to happen to your Kindle because of that! All of our MetaChargers are the same so you can order any one of them for the Kindle, even this one.

I'll be sure to get back to you after it's been tested~!


----------



## melissaj323

Aww, man....I never should have clicked on this thread....now I want a new case.....headed over to check them out!


----------



## mistyd107

anyone try the ocean blue cover yet?


----------



## mistyd107

FYI, we're looking to migrate that same magnetic tab design for future Book Style Cases also.
[/quote]
just curious any news on this?


----------



## Raffeer

I LOVE the look of the Javoedge flip style. 
It is exactly what I am looking for to replace my MIVIZU cover. Problem is I want don't want black or pink (Black gets lost in bag and Pink gets dirty). Are any other colors in the pipe line? Blue, Green,Purple,etc..........


----------



## Javoedge

Raffeer said:


> I LOVE the look of the Javoedge flip style.
> It is exactly what I am looking for to replace my MIVIZU cover. Are any other colors in the pipe line? Blue, Green,Purple,etc..........


We do offer the Flip Cases for Amazon Kindle 2 in other colors like Blue, Purple. They appear in our patterned fabric lines like...

JAVOedge Kimono Flip Case for Amazon Kindle 2


JAVOedge Cherry Blossom Flip Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2 (Ocean Blue)

For solid colors, we're looking into growing that line but I don't have any definitive news in particular right now. I'll check in to see. 
Don't forget our* Anniversary Coupon that's exclusive for Kindleboard users! *


----------



## mistyd107

any news on the magnetic tab being added to the book style cover?  I only ask because I love the ocean blue, but I'm trying to hold out for a magnetic closure(snaps can be an issue at times with my disability)


----------



## Javoedge

mistyd107 said:


> any news on the magnetic tab being added to the book style cover? I only ask because I love the ocean blue, but I'm trying to hold out for a magnetic closure(snaps can be an issue at times with my disability)


Hi mistyd107!

The current styling w/ the button is magnetic as well. The reason before it was held off the drawing board is because the design team wasn't sure if it would have any ill effect to the display. We're still running some tests and hopefully will have something available for you with any new coming designs.

Thanks though for the great question. We'd love to hear any other questions or comments you have.


----------



## mistyd107

Javoedge said:


> Hi mistyd107!
> 
> The current styling w/ the button is magnetic as well. The reason before it was held off the drawing board is because the design team wasn't sure if it would have any ill effect to the display. We're still running some tests and hopefully will have something available for you with any new coming designs.
> 
> Thanks though for the great question. We'd love to hear any other questions or comments you have.


oh ok thx...can't wait for more info


----------



## mistyd107

how long will the price drop last?...expecting extra cash soon but not until the end of the month


----------



## Javoedge

* PRICE DROP on AMAZON *

Here's something to celebrate for you Kindle accessory fans! Eyeing one of our fabric patterned cases? Love the look of the Polynesian? Wanted to try out the Flip Case and prop it up on your library shelf? JAVOedge is offering Amazon shoppers its select models of Kindle 2 Cases for $34.95! And, of course, free Standard Shipping (via USPS First Class) on Amazon.com.

See the lengthy image gallery below...

     
--
Text Links 
 JAVOedge Cherry Blossom Book Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2 (Cocoa)
JAVOedge Cherry Blossom Flip Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2 (Cocoa)
--
Cherry Blossom Book Style Case for the Amazon Kindle 2 (Red)
--
JAVOedge Cherry Blossom Flip Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2 (Ocean Blue)
JAVOedge Cherry Blossom Book Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2 (Ocean Blue)
--
JAVOedge Kyoto Book Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2
JAVOedge Kyoto Flip Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2
--
JAVOedge Amazon Kindle 2 Book Style Case (Jet Black Fiber)
JAVOedge Amazon Kindle 2 Flip Case (Jet Black Fiber)
--
JAVOedge Executive Book Style Case for the Amazon Kindle 2 - FREE Shipping
JAVOedge Executive Flip Style Case for the Amazon Kindle 2 - FREE Shipping
---
JAVOedge Polynesian Book Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2
JAVOedge Polynesian Flip Case for Amazon Kindle 2
--
JAVOedge Oxford Flip Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2 - FREE Shipping
--
JAVOedge Kimono Book Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2
--
JAVOedge Kimono Flip Case for Amazon Kindle 2
JAVOedge Kimono Book Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2
--
JAVOedge Bahamas Flip Style Case for the Amazon Kindle 2 - FREE Shipping
JAVOedge Bahamas Book Style Case for the Amazon Kindle 2 - FREE Shipping

--
JAVOedge Lumberjack Flip Case for Amazon Kindle 2 - FREE Shipping
JAVOedge Lumberjack Book Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2 - FREE Shipping
--
Whew. Don't forget: Get more savings when you apply your KindleBoard coupon code to your Amazon purchase. 15% OFF all JAVOedge accessories, like our nifty Kindle cases, on our AMAZON Store.*Apply Coupon Code: kindlebd* when you're ready to check out -- and 15% will be applied to your total JAVOedge purchase.

Hope that gives you guys alot of things to think about for shopping 

* PRICE DROP on AMAZON *
UPDATE: Forgot to mention -- JAVOedge is also adding a price drop for Kindle DX case accessories below, so nobody get's left out:
The Kindle DX cases below are now valued at $ $59.95!

Check out the Pink Croc Kindle DX cases, Executive Kindle DX cases, and the Jet Black Fiber Kindle DX cases below!


----------



## Javoedge

mistyd107 said:


> how long will the price drop last?...expecting extra cash soon but not until the end of the month


Hey Mistyd107,

You should be good to order! The price drop is good and appears to be set for these case collections.


----------



## mistyd107

Javoedge said:


> Hey Mistyd107,
> 
> You should be good to order! The price drop is good and appears to be set for these case collections.


thx...I can't wait...I've said numerous times I ADORE my Bobarra and I do, but I can't seem to resist the pretty covers offered for the k2


----------



## Javoedge

*Forgot to mention!*

For all the Kindle DX owners here:
The Kindle DX cases are also marked down so I've updated the PRICE DROP post to include the listed merchandise available for you!
If you've ever wanted to dress up your Kindle DX, do check out our styles below...perhaps, a case for home and a case for travel? 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,12765.msg283509.html#msg283509

Don't forget to apply the JAVOedge Kindleboard discount to apply it on Amazon!


----------



## Javoedge

JAVOedge Kindle 2 Case out in the Wild today:

A Japanese customer -- a tech reviewer from Japan CNET no less! -- orders the  JAVOedge Cherry Blossom Book Style Case (Red) and captures it!
















via http://twitpic.com/lszwh + http://twitpic.com/mgdvp

For all those who speak Japanese, here's her message: 
@kumiab JAVOedge Cherry Blossom Book Style Case http://bit.ly/2127CT http://bit.ly/1oHCMu 和柄が可愛い

According to Google Translate: Just received JAVOedge Cherry Blossom Book Style Case. Very Cute pattern!


----------



## Ms Deb

Javoedge said:


> Sorry for taking so long to respond! The MetaCharger will definitely work fine with the Sync and Charge if plugged into the wall but I've asked for them to test it with the car plug in since I would hate for anything unfortunate to happen to your Kindle because of that! All of our MetaChargers are the same so you can order any one of them for the Kindle, even this one.
> 
> I'll be sure to get back to you after it's been tested~!


 I ordered three MetaChargers from the link you posted. While I have only tested one, I am on vacation in NY and I brought one of them to use, it isn't working. It intermittently charges, one second on, one second off. I don't know if this would actually charge my Kindle or not, I was afraid of using it. Luckily I brought the Kindle usb plug, so there was no problem. When I get home I will test the other chargers, I bought them for presents, but will test them anyway. I am using your retractable cable with both the Kindle usb and the MetaCharger - The retractable cable works great.


----------



## Raffeer

Is it me? 
I click on Amazon link in thread for Javoedge Ocean Blue flip and its telling me $2.95 for shipping. The link is the one in the just above post from J-E announcing the sale.


----------



## luvshihtzu

I just ordered a Sony 505 book style cover in the pink croc from Amazon and it should be shipped tomorrow.  Great price with the discounts!  
My question is that the listing on your main site says the cover is leather and the one on Amazon says it isn't leather.  Do you have different covers or are they all imitation leather?

Love that Cherry Blossom book style cover in red.  Any chance it will ever be out for the Kindle DX?  My husband now owns my Kindle2 after I upgraded to the DX and he won't let me buy anything fancy for it.
luvshihtzu


----------



## Raffeer

Raffeer said:


> Is it me?
> I click on Amazon link in thread for Javoedge Ocean Blue flip and its telling me $2.95 for shipping. The link is the one in the just above post from J-E announcing the sale.


All's well. The shipping charge was removed at checkout and the board discount was applied.
Now I sit back and wait for my Ocean Blue cover. If it's half as pretty in person I'll be thrilled.


----------



## mistyd107

a friend just surprised me with an amazon gift card.  I promptly ordered the ocean blue book style


----------



## Javoedge

Raffeer said:


> All's well. The shipping charge was removed at checkout and the board discount was applied.
> Now I sit back and wait for my Ocean Blue cover. If it's half as pretty in person I'll be thrilled.





mistyd107 said:


> a friend just surprised me with an amazon gift card. I promptly ordered the ocean blue book style


  Congratulations! Yay Raffeer + Mistyd107!! Do share your feedback when you unwrap the JAVOedge Cherry Blossom Case in Ocean Blue with the rest of us!


----------



## Javoedge

luvshihtzu said:


> I just ordered a Sony 505 book style cover in the pink croc from Amazon and it should be shipped tomorrow. Great price with the discounts!
> My question is that the listing on your main site says the cover is leather and the one on Amazon says it isn't leather. Do you have different covers or are they all imitation leather?


Hey luvshihtzu,

No worries, the Sony Reader 505 Pink Croc Book Style Case is made out of 100% genuine stamped leather. It's the same material as the Pink Croc cases for Kindles. Luxe!

Where are you seeing that listing? On our Amazon product page, the Sony Reader 505 Pink Croc Book Style Case is listed as genuine leather ("Key Features"). Our main description calls it an alternative to traditional leather cases because when people think of traditional leather cases, they think in Black or Brown.  Non-leather cases are indicated as "animal-friendly" and will say in plain language, "non-leather" since we have customers who really appreciate that option.



luvshihtzu said:


> Love that Cherry Blossom book style cover in red. Any chance it will ever be out for the Kindle DX? My husband now owns my Kindle2 after I upgraded to the DX and he won't let me buy anything fancy for it.


At this time, we don't have anything new for the Kindle DX's, so we're monitoring the sales of our current line of cases for what we have available. We do have the Pink Croc for the Kindle DX (in Book Style or Flip) though if you want to match it with the Sony 505 case you ordered


----------



## luvshihtzu

[email protected],

You asked where I saw the listing showing the pink croc Sony 505 cover in non-leather.  Actually it was here on Amazon and what was really strange, the day after I placed the cover order, the listing was updated and then said the cover was genuine leather.  (Just one of those Twilight Zone moments)

Thank you for letting me know about the cover.  I forgot to ask if the inside is also all leather?  I really like the design and feel it will protect my reader very nicely.  So much nicer than those elastic straps that other covers use.

luvshihtzu


----------



## Raffeer

The Ocean "Blue" flip cover arrived today. 
Quick shipping, Monday to Friday's arrival. Not bad from Washington to Florida. The cover is beautifully made, light weight and holds the K quite securely. The stand works well.
Having said the above I'm not sure I would have ordered it had I seen the color. To my eye it's green, not blue. Not one of my favorite colors although I am sure i will get used to it.
I do wish the red had been available in the flip.


----------



## Javoedge

luvshihtzu said:


> I forgot to ask if the inside is also all leather? I really like the design and feel it will protect my reader very nicely. So much nicer than those elastic straps that other covers use.












Just checked in: 
The interior is made of non-leather materials to give it a rigid structure/fit to house your eReader so it won't get worn out of shape. 
The exterior case is 100% leather.


----------



## Andra

I'm holding out for the red in the flip case for my backup case.  I wish I could get something other than pink or black for my Sony 505 all.  I'm just not a fan of pink and black is boring for cases...
While I'm wishing, I'll also reiterate that I'd like to see JAVOedge cases for the original Kindle.


----------



## luvshihtzu

I received the Sony 505 pink croc book style cover and am pleased with the workmanship and materials.  The pink is a little lighter in color than I expected, but still very pretty.  

The only thing I am unhappy with is the actual size of the cover pieces.  The Sony edges stick out a tiny bit on the right side corners, so if the Sony drops and hits on those corners, I expect damage to the reader.  An extra 1/3 of an inch or more in width and length would really solve the problem.


----------



## Raffeer

Andra-
Hold out for the red. The cover is great but the more I look at the Ocean "Blue" the more it bugs me. The closest I can come in describing it is sort of a bright jade green. Even the ribbon holding the kick stand is green. A very sharp green.
Knowing the actual color of this I would have looked more closely at the "cocoa" which I assume to be a dark brown. 
Cindy The cocoa is dark brown, right?


----------



## Meemo

Andra said:


> While I'm wishing, I'll also reiterate that I'd like to see JAVOedge cases for the original Kindle.


Me too! Also, any plans to make them for the new Sony Pocket readers?


----------



## Patricia

I like the covers, but am I correct in thinking that they are "not" compatible with decal skins?

Paticia


----------



## Meemo

Patricia said:


> I like the covers, but am I correct in thinking that they are "not" compatible with decal skins?
> 
> Paticia


Well there wouldn't be much point to the skins since most of the area the skin covers is also covered by the JavoEdge cover.


----------



## Patricia

I understand that.  I'm just saying that I believe I read that the cover won't fit if you have a decal skin on your kindle.  I don't want to have to remove mine.  I'm just checking my facts.


----------



## Meemo

Patricia said:


> I understand that. I'm just saying that I believe I read that the cover won't fit if you have a decal skin on your kindle. I don't want to have to remove mine. I'm just checking my facts.


Ahhh, I see you point. I looked back & the answer from JavoEdge was this (on the first page of the thread):

"We designed our cases at the time without a decal-skinned Kindle to test (goes to show how popular Skins are here on KB!).
However, we have had a Kindle user use our JAVOedge cases with a decal-skin Kindle without a problem.
I wouldn't recommend a decal-skin Kindle to use on JAVOedge's Sleeve Cases because the Sleeve Cases are designed to fit to the Kindle's exact design specs (and we can't account for the thickness of the decal-skins). Sleeve Cases feature a unique pull-out tab (so it pushes device out from cover) so the decal-skin material might interfere w/ that. However, we are working for our next-generation Sleeve Case designs to take the decal-Kindles into account."


----------



## Patricia

Yes, I thought that was what I had read and didn't know if it had changed.  I would like to be able to change covers, and I like having a skin.  So I guess I'll have to wait.  Thanks!


----------



## Meemo

Patricia said:


> Yes, I thought that was what I had read and didn't know if it had changed. I would like to be able to change covers, and I like having a skin. So I guess I'll have to wait. Thanks!


The way I read it the skins are fine with the covers, but not with the sleeves (the ones that you pull the Kindle in and out of for actual reading). Hopefully, though, some of the folks here who've tried using the covers with skins can give you a definitive answer.


----------



## mistyd107

Meemo said:


> Ahhh, I see you point. I looked back & the answer from JavoEdge was this (on the first page of the thread):
> 
> "We designed our cases at the time without a decal-skinned Kindle to test (goes to show how popular Skins are here on KB!).
> However, we have had a Kindle user use our JAVOedge cases with a decal-skin Kindle without a problem.
> I wouldn't recommend a decal-skin Kindle to use on JAVOedge's Sleeve Cases because the Sleeve Cases are designed to fit to the Kindle's exact design specs (and we can't account for the thickness of the decal-skins). Sleeve Cases feature a unique pull-out tab (so it pushes device out from cover) so the decal-skin material might interfere w/ that. However, we are working for our next-generation Sleeve Case designs to take the decal-Kindles into account."


I was told by javoedge that if I had one of their covers(flip or bookstyle) I would NOT have to remove my skin, but if I had the sleeve I would need to. I hope that's the case otherwise I may have just wasted a perfectly good amazon gc. I suspect I may have anyway if the ocean blue is actually closer to green as a previous post says.


----------



## louiseb

You can always return it if you are dissatisfied with the product.


----------



## Andra

My K2 is skinned (DecalGirl) and it is in a JAVOedge flip case.  It slid into the case easily and I can see the skin around the keyboard and on the side buttons.


----------



## Raffeer

louiseb said:


> You can always return it if you are dissatisfied with the product.


It's packaged and ready to go. I'm just waiting to hear from Javoedge about return protocol. l'm hoping to get the cocoa flip instead. 
To clarify, I am not dissatisfied with the product. As I posted earlier in the thread I think the case is well made, light and I particularly like the magnetic closure.. It's the color that I'm unhappy with.


----------



## Javoedge

Patricia said:


> Yes, I thought that was what I had read and didn't know if it had changed. I would like to be able to change covers, and I like having a skin. So I guess I'll have to wait. Thanks!





mistyd107 said:


> I was told by javoedge that if I had one of their covers(flip or bookstyle) I would NOT have to remove my skin, but if I had the sleeve I would need to.


Hey Patricia and mistyd107 ~~ if you're eyeballing a JAVOedge Book Style Case or a JAVOedge Flip Case for your Kindle 2 or Kindle DX, you should be fine with a DecalGirl skin on it. The only exception we can't guarantee is the JAVOedge Sleeve Cases like what Meemo pointed out here.

If you want visual proof, here's Octochick's photos and her review of our cases and how they appear within the JAVOedge case design. She has a photo of her Kindle inside the Polynesian Flip Case here.

Plus there's a fair amount of Kindleboard users who've used our cases with their Decal Skins on. Feel free to share feedback folks.


----------



## luvshihtzu

"The only thing I am unhappy with is the actual size of the cover pieces.  The Sony edges stick out a tiny bit on the right side corners, so if the Sony drops and hits on those corners, I expect damage to the reader.  An extra 1/3 of an inch or more in width and length would really solve the problem."

On Oct. 31st, I mentioned the size of the cover needing to be increased slightly to cover the edges that stick out on my Sony 505 pink croc cover.  Is it possible to get one that is just a bit bigger?
luvshihtzu


----------



## fancynancy

Hello all!  I just received my javoedge K2 case today.  I haven't "lived" with it yet, but here are my first impressions:  

The good:
1. It fits my Kindle like a glove.  Love that.
2. It has openings for virtually everything from speakers to earplug ports.
3. It looks like it will truly protect my Kindle from my clumsiness. 
4. The front cover folds all the way back so I can hold it conveniently in one hand. 
5. LOVE the magnetic closure! 
6. It's lightweight. 

The bad: 
1. I didn't see a single cover design on the javoedge website that I liked.  Most of the patterns were downright dowdy.  I ordered the black PU because it was the least ugly of the bunch, but in person, it just looks like I couldn't afford to buy leather so I settled for a cheap knock-off.  Which is not true!  The leather cases were all heavier.  This case is light, which is what I was looking for.  I love plastic.  It can be made to look sleek and high-tech in vibrant colors.  The Javoedge has such a great design.  It deserves a great look to go with it!  

2. I bought it at full-price, but by the time it arrived it was on sale.  

I haven't decided whether to keep it yet.


----------



## Ms Deb

fancynancy said:


> The bad:
> 1. I didn't see a single cover design on the javoedge website that I liked. Most of the patterns were downright dowdy. I ordered the black PU because it was the least ugly of the bunch, but in person, it just looks like I couldn't afford to buy leather so I settled for a cheap knock-off. Which is not true! The leather cases were all heavier. This case is light, which is what I was looking for. I love plastic. It can be made to look sleek and high-tech in vibrant colors. The Javoedge has such a great design. It deserves a great look to go with it!


This is why I haven't tried one. I like good quality leather. I don't like it to be stamped, I would never buy flowers, and I don't do faux. So far the only cases that work for me are the Noreve. I like the idea of the Javoedge case, but until they make it in a quality leather - I'll have to put up with the long wait times at Noreve.


----------



## fancynancy

Ms Deb said:


> This is why I haven't tried one. I like good quality leather. I don't like it to be stamped, I would never buy flowers, and I don't do faux. So far the only cases that work for me are the Noreve. I like the idea of the Javoedge case, but until they make it in a quality leather - I'll have to put up with the long wait times at Noreve.


Any idea what the weight of the Noreve is, Deb? I wonder if it's as heavy as the M-edge. I agree. I don't like stamped, florals or faux leather either, and the only other choice seems to be leather.


----------



## Ms Deb

fancynancy said:


> Any idea what the weight of the Noreve is, Deb? I wonder if it's as heavy as the M-edge. I agree. I don't like stamped, florals or faux leather either, and the only other choice seems to be leather.


I don't know the weight, but it is smaller than the M-edge, and not as sloppy. There was a thread that discussed the weights of all the covers - but I can't find it.


----------



## Javoedge

fancynancy said:


> Hello all! I just received my javoedge K2 case today. I haven't "lived" with it yet, but here are my first impressions:
> 
> The good:
> 1. It fits my Kindle like a glove. Love that.
> 2. It has openings for virtually everything from speakers to earplug ports.
> 3. It looks like it will truly protect my Kindle from my clumsiness.
> 4. The front cover folds all the way back so I can hold it conveniently in one hand.
> 5. LOVE the magnetic closure!
> 6. It's lightweight.
> 
> The bad:
> 1. I didn't see a single cover design on the javoedge website that I liked. Most of the patterns were downright dowdy. I ordered the black PU because it was the least ugly of the bunch, but in person, it just looks like I couldn't afford to buy leather so I settled for a cheap knock-off. Which is not true! The leather cases were all heavier. This case is light, which is what I was looking for. I love plastic. It can be made to look sleek and high-tech in vibrant colors. The Javoedge has such a great design. It deserves a great look to go with it!
> 
> 2. I bought it at full-price, but by the time it arrived it was on sale.
> 
> I haven't decided whether to keep it yet.


Hi FancyNancy,

Thanks for your feedback. Glad you like the functionality of the JAVOedge cases, lightness, features, etc. In terms of look, we try to offer a range of styles for different audiences as you can see a wide range of opinion about our cases here on just Kindleboards alone. Some people like floral patterns, some like leather, and some folks prefer a more minimalist look.

JAVOedge did have a recent price drop on our Kindle items so if your purchase occurred recently within that time window, we'd be happy to honor the current price for it with you. Email JAVOedge at [email protected] or at [email protected] with your purchase information (plus a copy/link of this Kindleboard conversation) and a customer rep can be notified to look and adjust your order for a credit back.

Likewise, we always want to make sure customers are happy with their purchases, we always offer a 30-day return period. Why put up with something if you aren't happy 100%? If you wish to establish a product return, please let us know at [email protected] and we can set up for a package return.

In the meantime, happy reading with your Kindle!


----------



## Javoedge

luvshihtzu said:


> "The only thing I am unhappy with is the actual size of the cover pieces. The Sony edges stick out a tiny bit on the right side corners, so if the Sony drops and hits on those corners, I expect damage to the reader. An extra 1/3 of an inch or more in width and length would really solve the problem."
> 
> On Oct. 31st, I mentioned the size of the cover needing to be increased slightly to cover the edges that stick out on my Sony 505 pink croc cover. Is it possible to get one that is just a bit bigger?
> luvshihtzu


Hey luvshihtzu,

Thanks for your feedback. That's a bummer and I'm sorry to hear that.  
Pink Croc Case for the Sony 505 eReader hasn't been an issue raised with previous shoppers on Amazon or through JAVOedge.com so we'd be curious to see. I don't have a Sony 505 on hand to see for myself. If you have a cellphone camera or a regular digital camera, you can email it to cindy(at)javoedge.com.

Can you email me a photo to show the area of concern? re: "The Sony edges stick out a tiny bit on the right side corners" 
I'd like to pass that on to the product management people here at JAVOedge so we can discuss. See if this is something to be seen with our other Sony 505 cases.

In the meantime, since our accessories are factory-made, JAVOedge doesn't do custom designs so we wouldn't have anything on hand if we found this to be a design issue. Let's hope it isn't because then we could work to get you a replacement. Otherwise, we'd definitely offer a product return for you and work that out to get this taken care of.

If you could send us a photo, that would be great. If you aren't available, we could also do a product return in that case. 
Do let us know because we'd like to take care of this for you.


----------



## mistyd107

how are the returns/refunds issued if the order was placed with an amazon gift card?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I assume they'd re-credit the refund to your gift card.


----------



## Javoedge

Raffeer said:


> It's packaged and ready to go. I'm just waiting to hear from Javoedge about return protocol. l'm hoping to get the cocoa flip instead.
> To clarify, I am not dissatisfied with the product. As I posted earlier in the thread I think the case is well made, light and I particularly like the magnetic closure.. It's the color that I'm unhappy with.


Raffeer & mistyd107,

I snapped a picture today of the Ocean blue and Cocoa. At this point, I think we do need to redo our stock images for these product listings. Raffeer, your new Cocoa Kindle case is on its way already. Misty, we've gone ahead and created an RMA for you as well. Thanks for bringing the color differences to our attention. Also Raffeer, a red flip cherry blossom is on the way too, so if you change your mind again, don't hesitate to contact us!

Our camera here in the office isn't the best, so here's what we got. Also, don't mind my shadow on the left a bit.


----------



## mistyd107

Javoedge said:


> Raffeer & mistyd107,
> 
> I snapped a picture today of the Ocean blue and Cocoa. At this point, I thnsingink we do need to redo our stock images for these product listings. Raffeer, your new Cocoa Kindle case is on its way already. Misty, we've gone ahead and created an RMA for you as well. Thanks for bringing the color differences to our attention. Also Raffeer, a red flip cherry blossom is on the way too, so if you change your mind again, don't hesitate to contact us!
> 
> Our camera here in the office isn't the best, so here's what we got. Also, don't mind my shadow on the left a bit.


Thanks so much Cindy...I appreciate the help...a Friend is sending it off for me in the am.


----------



## Raffeer

Cindy - 
You definitely need to be Javoedge's official photographer. The color was spot on for the Ocean "Blue". A real good job. 
There's a RED flip now? What timing. That was my first choice by far. I was settling when I chose the others.
I don't know about waiting another couple of weeks while the Brown goes back and I wait for the Red. I've got to get a cover on my K2. It looks pathetic besides it's not safe.
Anyway thanks.


----------



## mistyd107

my return is on the way


----------



## Andra

I got my DX yesterday and am now looking for a case.  I don't want PINK and black is boring.  Any chance of additional cases for the DX showing up if I wait a while?


----------



## Javoedge

mistyd107 said:


> how are the returns/refunds issued if the order was placed with an amazon gift card?


For Amazon purchases through giftcards:
Returns/refunds are reissued back through your Amazon gift card once an item is received back at our offices.


----------



## Javoedge

Andra said:


> I got my DX yesterday and am now looking for a case. I don't want PINK and black is boring. Any chance of additional cases for the DX showing up if I wait a while?


Hey Andra,

At this time, JAVOedge doesn't have anything in the pipes for the Kindle DXs. We do want to grow our Kindle DX lineup but at this time, our sales haven't been growing in that direction; it's been slow. I'd like to hear more from Kindle DX owners so we can better judge what we can do in developing accessories:

Colors: What are some colors you've liked from JAVOedge? Would like to see? 
Materials: Leather? Non-leather?
Style: Book Case or Flip?
Which do you like?

It'd be great for people to focus on what they like from our company --> features, materials, etc. and we can get a better idea of what interests you guys and what you think would be appealing to shoppers. That helps us prevent potential flops etc.


----------



## Darned Wizze

Just a reply to rave about JavoEdge Oxford style flip K2 case...
I absolutely love it. I must say the fit and finish are very good, and with the coupon code it ended up being quite a steal of a deal. I like that the flip style cases have the magnetic closure, I was curious though, why not put the magnetic closure on the stand as well? The snaps are very secure, but it seems like the magnets would be easier to open one handed than the snaps.

All in all though, a great case for the money spent.


----------



## Javoedge

Darned Wizze said:


> Just a reply to rave about JavoEdge Oxford style flip K2 case...
> I absolutely love it. I must say the fit and finish are very good, and with the coupon code it ended up being quite a steal of a deal. I like that the flip style cases have the magnetic closure, I was curious though, why not put the magnetic closure on the stand as well? The snaps are very secure, but it seems like the magnets would be easier to open one handed than the snaps.
> 
> All in all though, a great case for the money spent.


Awesome! Darned Wizze, feel free to snap a pic to show your JavoEdge Oxford Flip Case for the Amazon Kindle 2 ~ are you sporting it with a decal skin or no?


----------



## Andra

I can tell you that I have purchased three JAVOedge flip cases for the Kindle 2. I love the magnetic closure and the stand and agree that I'd like to see a magnet on the stand instead of the snap if possible. I like the fact that the covers are lightweight and slim so the fit in even a smaller purse is good. The fit is very snug so there is no way the Kindle is slipping out, but I can take it out if I want. My skin doesn't show as well since the case covers most of the Kindle, but that's OK. All of my purchases have been non-leather in the prints. I have a kyoto and a kimono for personal use and gave a cherry blossom in blue as a gift.
I don't mind the leather (my K1 case is an Oberon), but NOT pink.
I would love the Cherry Blossom red in a flip for some other devices (K1, Sony 505 and KDX) because I really don't NEED another K2 case...


----------



## pawsplus

Javoedge said:


> At this time, we don't have any cases for a Kindle (first-gen)


  Kate Kindle is sad. She fell in love with the red cherry blossom cover. Then I had to tell her that you were discriminating against K1s.  Please make some for all the K1s out there still doing a great job!!!


----------



## ElaineOK

I love my pink sleeve (K2), but I wouldn't hesitate to order a 2nd color.  Also, I would really prefer if it weren't QUITE so tight a fit.  Maybe a mm. wider?  I do prefer real leather to the other options.

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## Darned Wizze

Javoedge said:


> Awesome! Darned Wizze, feel free to snap a pic to show your JavoEdge Oxford Flip Case for the Amazon Kindle 2 ~ are you sporting it with a decal skin or no?


No decal skin. I am not one to "jazz" up the looks, I went with the case to primarily protect the device. This is one aspect the JavoEdge does very well. But to be honest, the case itself does add a bit of sophistication to the device!


----------



## Javoedge

pawsplus said:


> Kate Kindle is sad. She fell in love with the red cherry blossom cover. Then I had to tell her that you were discriminating against K1s.  Please make some for all the K1s out there still doing a great job!!!


Hey Kate ~ 
Since JAVOedge jumped into the Kindle accessories market when the Kindle 2 was on the market, that's where our accessories line started, generations-wise since K1s are no longer for retail sale. We love the amount of attention we've received from first-gen. Kindle owners and it's something we have to keep in mind in future consideration.

For Kate and others, what colors do you like best? What features are a must for you guys in terms of considering cases? Weight? Buttons (or lack of?). We're listening as we consider designing new cases for the new year.


----------



## Javoedge

ElaineOK said:


> I love my pink sleeve (K2), but I wouldn't hesitate to order a 2nd color. Also, I would really prefer if it weren't QUITE so tight a fit. Maybe a mm. wider? I do prefer real leather to the other options.
> 
> Elaine
> Norman, OK


  Thanks ElaineOK! Can anyone tell me how popular are Kindle Sleeve designs vs. Kindle cases? Does anyone prefer sleevs over cases or vice versa? Which seems to be popular? Also, for all Kindle owners, do you see alot of people rocking the Kindle or are you special in your neighborhood?


----------



## Rie142

I would love to see deep rich jewel colors.  Purple, ruby, emerald green  

Also would like to see Less patterns, not so busy ones.    I love the flip cases.  I don't have a Kindle yet but I did get my mother one.      I can't wait to see which one she picks out.    

I like them light because I have hand problems and the lighter the better.    Not slippery.


----------



## pawsplus

Javoedge said:


> We love the amount of attention we've received from first-gen. Kindle owners and it's something we have to keep in mind in future consideration.
> 
> For Kate and others, what colors do you like best? What features are a must for you guys in terms of considering cases? Weight? Buttons (or lack of?). We're listening as we consider designing new cases for the new year.


I like the red cherry blossom (really all the cherry blossom ones). I prefer a solid cover, like a book, that folds like a book. I like the magnet attachment. Pretty much just what the K2 one looks like, but one that would fit my device.

Anyone know if the K2 one WOULD fit a K1? Does anyone who has one of these covers perhaps have a K1 as well that they could try in it?


----------



## Javoedge

Rie142 said:


> I would love to see deep rich jewel colors. Purple, ruby, emerald green
> 
> Also would like to see Less patterns, not so busy ones. I love the flip cases. I don't have a Kindle yet but I did get my mother one. I can't wait to see which one she picks out.
> 
> I like them light because I have hand problems and the lighter the better. Not slippery.


Thanks for taking the time to leave a note Rie142! Rich colors. Gotcha. We're looking into developing new leather cases so stay tuned as the winter holidays get closer. Keeping our fingers crossed cause things get pretty hectic!


----------



## Javoedge

*Tech Bargain Hunters! Sunday Kicks Off JAVOedge's Annual Winter Holiday Sale* via our Store Blog

For our holiday-loving bargain hunters, JAVOedge is kicking off its annual Winter Holiday Sale early! 
Starting Sunday, our online shop will be having major discounts on your favorite accessories for your favorite gadgets - iPhone, Blackberry, Palm Pre, *Kindle 2, Kindle DX and more! Ahem. *

You'll be seeing markdowns on certain Kindle 2 and Kindle DX cases so please check our Amazon Marketplace Store or JAVOedge.com to see our sale specials. Can you imagine how much of a bargain you can get if you apply your special KindleBoard's JAVOedge Discount Code ("15% off coupon for customers via Amazon + JAVOedge.com Just enter in "kindlebd" lowercase, at the check out page and have it deducted from your purchase amount!). Hmm.

Now you may ask - why offer both store links? Well, we offer some different shipping options on our JAVOedge.com store versus Amazon so if you're looking for rush shipping, definitely check out JAVOedge.com where we can process orders faster.

Feel free to send your loved ones *cough, cough* some links to take the guessing out of gift giving


----------



## ElaineOK

Javoedge said:


> Thanks ElaineOK! Can anyone tell me how popular are Kindle Sleeve designs vs. Kindle cases? Does anyone prefer sleevs over cases or vice versa? Which seems to be popular? Also, for all Kindle owners, do you see alot of people rocking the Kindle or are you special in your neighborhood?


I like the sleeve style cases, because I like the small size and lightweight of holding just Kindle. When I am reading anything else adds bulk and weight, and thinner and lighter is better.

Elaine


----------



## Andra

pawsplus said:


> Anyone know if the K2 one WOULD fit a K1? Does anyone who has one of these covers perhaps have a K1 as well that they could try in it?


My K1 does not fit my K2 flip case. The K2 is much thinner and the buttons are placed differently.


----------



## Cuechick

I just ordered the JAVOedge cherry blossom flip case, that is too good a deal to pass up and I have wanted that one since it was posted! 
If anyone wants a good deal on the Polynesian let me know!


----------



## Javoedge

Octochick said:


> I just ordered the JAVOedge cherry blossom flip case, that is too good a deal to pass up and I have wanted that one since it was posted!
> If anyone wants a good deal on the Polynesian let me know!


Awesome! $29.95 (and free Amazon shipping) for the Cherry Blossom Flip Case is not shabby at all. Can't wait to see how it looks on your Kindle! Don't forget we offer a KindleBoard discount for members here too on Amazon and on JAVOedge.com...just go to the Page 1 for the Official Store Thread, I posted it there to make it easier to find.


----------



## Andra

My Kindle 2 Cherry Blossom Flip and my Kindle DX Jet Black Fiber Flip arrived yesterday. The red is even prettier in person. The black is nice - the subtle pattern reminds me of my carbon fiber kayak paddles. Pictures coming when I get a chance.


----------



## Cuechick

I have to make a comment about the great customer service I received with my recent Javoedge order. I got my JAVOedge cherry blossom case yesterday and was thrilled with the color and look of it. Unfortunately on closer examination I noticed three small but very noticeable holes or tears on the front. I emailed them today through Amazon, requesting an exchange. I just got a response telling me they were sending me another _and_ a prepaid envelope so I could return the damaged one! I love when a company makes an exchange so easy and painless! I really love this cover! It is light weight, a pleasure to hold and I really love the color. I am so relieved to know that their customer service is also just as good!


----------



## Javoedge

Octochick said:


> I have to make a comment about the great customer service I received with my recent Javoedge order. I got my JAVOedge cherry blossom case yesterday and was thrilled with the color and look of it. Unfortunately on closer examination I noticed three small but very noticeable holes or tears on the front. I emailed them today through Amazon, requesting an exchange. I just got a response telling me they were sending me another _and_ a prepaid envelope so I could return the damaged one! I love when a company makes an exchange so easy and painless! I really love this cover! It is light weight, a pleasure to hold and I really love the color. I am so relieved to know that their customer service is also just as good!


Yep. JAVOedge is a small office so we take our customer service pretty seriously. 
If you guys have any issues or urgent questions/etc., you can always reach us via email or if you need immediate assistance, call our office number at 425*401*5232 (West Coast office hours) and someone can answer your questions.


----------



## Javoedge

Sprinkling some holiday cheer here at KindleBoards...








One of our best selling cases, the *JAVOedge Pink Croc Book Style Case for the Kindle 2* is on sale! It usually retails for $55.95 but for Winter Shopping, we dropped it to _$39.95_. So, if you're looking for a new look for your Kindle or hoping to gift one to a family/friend, do take a peek over at our Amazon Store.


----------



## Raffeer

I wanted to give my new Cocoa Cherry Blossom flip case a full weeks worth of wear and tear before I commented on it. The weeks over and I'm as pleased now as I was on the day I received it. It is lightweight, trim, holds securely and looks pretty. The soft feel of the fabric is a nice change from the leather I had before and, as I said in an earlier posting, the magnetic closures are wonderful - no snaps, ties or buttons. Just close it and it stays.
A nice bonus here is the pricing. I suspect that after a while I will want a change and at this price I won't fell too guilty.


----------



## Javoedge

Raffeer said:


> I wanted to give my new Cocoa Cherry Blossom flip case a full weeks worth of wear and tear before I commented on it. The weeks over and I'm as pleased now as I was on the day I received it. It is lightweight, trim, holds securely and looks pretty. The soft feel of the fabric is a nice change from the leather I had before and, as I said in an earlier posting, the magnetic closures are wonderful - no snaps, ties or buttons. Just close it and it stays.
> A nice bonus here is the pricing. I suspect that after a while I will want a change and at this price I won't fell too guilty.


Nice review Raffeer! We're glad our Cherry Blossom Flip Case for Kindle 2 received a good home with you! Feel free to snap a shot of how it looks with your Kindle, we're always curious to see where people are carrying their K2s around.


----------



## Rie142

Thank you JAVOedge. We received my mom's JAVOFlip Style Case - Cherry Blossom Flip Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2, several days ago.

It is simply the perfect case for her. Slim, lightweight and it protects her Kindle. She was afraid she would drop it before she ordered the case. Now with the case it is more secure in her hands. She loves being able to prop her kindle up to read. In fact she spends a lot of her time reading. We have hardly had time to actually chat. LOL

I also wanted to say thank you for mailing it so quickly. It only took a couple days to get to us.

My only desire now is to get my own kindle and my own JAVOedge case. I just wish you had different colors more abstract patterns. Or even just plan jewel tone colors. Oh well. I like the leather ones but I wish you had a deep cranberry red or deep emerald green or even a fuchsia pink. Oh well.

Thank you JAVOedge once again. Let us know if you open a walk in shop. I will be there all the time time looking at the cases. LOL


----------



## Javoedge

Rie142 said:


> Thank you JAVOedge. We received my mom's JAVOFlip Style Case - Cherry Blossom Flip Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2, several days ago.
> 
> It is simply the perfect case for her. Slim, lightweight and it protects her Kindle. She was afraid she would drop it before she ordered the case. Now with the case it is more secure in her hands. She loves being able to prop her kindle up to read. In fact she spends a lot of her time reading. We have hardly had time to actually chat. LOL
> I also wanted to say thank you for mailing it so quickly. It only took a couple days to get to us.
> My only desire now is to get my own kindle and my own JAVOedge case. I just wish you had different colors more abstract patterns. Or even just plan jewel tone colors. Oh well. I like the leather ones but I wish you had a deep cranberry red or deep emerald green or even a fuchsia pink. Oh well.
> Thank you JAVOedge once again. Let us know if you open a walk in shop. I will be there all the time time looking at the cases. LOL


Rie142! Thank you for the great feedback and suggestions. Not sure if you purchased it through Amazon.com or through JAVOedge.com, but we're always happy when people leave us feedback about their purchases. Since we're such a small company, word-of-mouth and reviews on Amazon definitely give us a boost (and makes our day here at our office).

We're definitely listening and developing ideas from what folks have shared with us here.
Feel free to show off your mom's Kindle + it's new JAVOedge case here. We'd love to see how they look on other people's Kindles in other places then our little office here in Bellevue, WA.


----------



## Rie142

Mom and I went to your website and purchased the case there.    Had to show her all the styles and colors.  She loves the Ocean Blue.    She loves the feel of it.  Now...  If I get a Kindle for Christmas or my birthday I will have to browse through all of them again and decided on a case for me.    

Are you planning on any new colors soon?


----------



## Javoedge

Rie142 said:


> Mom and I went to your website and purchased the case there. Had to show her all the styles and colors. She loves the Ocean Blue. She loves the feel of it. Now... If I get a Kindle for Christmas or my birthday I will have to browse through all of them again and decided on a case for me.
> 
> Are you planning on any new colors soon?


We're definitely cooking up some ideas right now but nothing definitive yet. We hope to have it available for order for the Winter Holidays...
When I have something juicy to share, I'll definitely let you guys know.


----------



## CouponingCraze

Oh I love the  Polynesian Flip Case but wished the interior was a different color than the dull gray color. Other than that I love that particular design!

I'm sooo debating between the pink croc flip and the polynesian flip... but since the pink croc flip isn't discounted as much I think I will opt for the cheaper one. 

I'm so glad I glimpsed this thread cause I almost placed an order with the oberon thread but I couldnt find a design I really wanted and then to top that off those little straps got me all freaked about holding the kindle in place!

ended up ordering with Amazon since they had free shipping! can't wait to get it!


----------



## Neo

CouponingCraze said:


> Oh I love the Polynesian Flip Case but wished the interior was a different color than the dull gray color. Other than that I love that particular design!


On the bright side: the Polynesian is actually pink inside, not gray  (unless they changed that in the last month or so!)

Congratulations on your new cover!!!!!


----------



## Cuechick

I have this cover and the interior is neither pink or gray, it is a buttery tan.


----------



## CouponingCraze

Neo said:


> On the bright side: the Polynesian is actually pink inside, not gray  (unless they changed that in the last month or so!)
> 
> Congratulations on your new cover!!!!!


OH that is awesome if it's pink! I'm looking at the pictures online and it looks dull gray lol...


----------



## CouponingCraze

Octochick said:


> I have this cover and the interior is neither pink or gray, it is a buttery tan.


LOL... i'll take buttery tan over gray too!


----------



## Neo

Octochick said:


> I have this cover and the interior is neither pink or gray, it is a buttery tan.


Weird, I got one too and mine is more pinkish inside - maybe with a touch of buttery tan, but really more pink, go figure ?


----------



## Javoedge

CouponingCraze said:


> Oh I love the Polynesian Flip Case but wished the interior was a different color than the dull gray color. Other than that I love that particular design!
> I'm so glad I glimpsed this thread cause I almost placed an order with the oberon thread but I couldnt find a design I really wanted and then to top that off those little straps got me all freaked about holding the kindle in place! ended up ordering with Amazon since they had free shipping! can't wait to get it!


Congrats CouponingCraze!
Here is the interior of the JAVOedge Polynesian Flip Case. 








The interior lining may appear a little washed out in the Amazon photo but it's a warm tan color, for a more accurate look, take a look at . 
Octochick's * photos *of her Polynesian Flip Case. She really showcases them pretty well in terms of color. Link is included above. They're beautiful. Enjoy your purchase!


----------



## Sienna_98

I received my Cherry Blossom flip case yesterday and love it.  The pattern is perfect and I really like the layout on the inside.  I find it much easier to access the power button than with my other cover.  I would probably be more comfortable with a latch other than the magnets as I'm a little 'old school' in that regard.  Overall I'm very pleased with this cover and I think with the current sale, the price can't be beat for the quality.


----------



## Ruby296

Hope it's ok to ask this question here......has anyone used the JAVOedge flip and/or magnetic cases for the iphone?


----------



## Raffeer

Perhaps Cindy would post a link to the JAVOedge flip and/or magnetic cases for the iphone. Darned if I could find them.


----------



## Javoedge

Raffeer said:


> Perhaps Cindy would post a link to the JAVOedge flip and/or magnetic cases for the iphone. Darned if I could find them.


Ta da! They're usually $25.95, but they're now $19.95 for the holiday sale. Don't forget to add your Kindleboard discount to 'em! 
FYI, for the *JAVOedge's Cyber Monday Sale*, the magnetic cases for the iPhone are on sale! 
Photos and links here: 























JAVOedge Pink Croc Magnetic Flip Style Case for the Apple 3GS/3G 
























Holiday Sale ! JAVOedge Pink Croc Magnetic Book Style Case for the Apple 3GS/3G


----------



## Javoedge

Sienna_98 said:


> I received my Cherry Blossom flip case yesterday and love it. The pattern is perfect and I really like the layout on the inside. I find it much easier to access the power button than with my other cover. I would probably be more comfortable with a latch other than the magnets as I'm a little 'old school' in that regard. Overall I'm very pleased with this cover and I think with the current sale, the price can't be beat for the quality.


Sienna! Thank you for sharing your opinion on the Cherry Blossom flip case -- what color did you end up choosing? 
It'd be great to see folks showing off their JAVOedge cases here on Kindleboards, why let the Oberon fans have all the fun? Hee, hee.  I kid, I kid.


----------



## angelad

Besides the color, that package looks good.


----------



## Ruby296

Thanks for posting the pics and links......sorry I didn't include them w/my question.


----------



## MLPMom

Javoedge said:


> Sprinkling some holiday cheer here at KindleBoards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of our best selling cases, the *JAVOedge Pink Croc Book Style Case for the Kindle 2* is on sale! It usually retails for $55.95 but for Winter Shopping, we dropped it to _$39.95_. So, if you're looking for a new look for your Kindle or hoping to gift one to a family/friend, do take a peek over at our Amazon Store.


I took advantage of your sale and went ahead and purchased this for my Kindle. I haven't had a chance to use it yet since it is suppose to be for Christmas but I did take a look at it and love the way it feels. I really think I will enjoy having it.


----------



## drenee

Any chance the Pink Croc flip case might go on sale at any time?  It wouldn't necessarily have to be for the holidays.  
It's a gift to me.  
deb


----------



## louiseb

A bunch of my family members are getting kindles for Christmas after seeing how much I love mine. I am buying the covers for all of them. I've already ordered the pink croc for a niece. One of my sisters' favorite color is blue. Does the Polynesian have a lot of blue in it? Do any of the other patterns? I think I saw that the Ocean Blue was more green.


----------



## Sienna_98

I bought the Cherry Blossom in cocoa and it looks great.  This is the third cover for my kindle and my favorite so far.


----------



## Javoedge

drenee said:


> Any chance the Pink Croc flip case might go on sale at any time? It wouldn't necessarily have to be for the holidays.
> It's a gift to me.
> deb


The Pink Croc Flip Case is not on sale for the Winter Holidays. However, don't forget that JAVOedge offers a 15% off KindleBoard discount for members that's good for Amazon and JAVOedge.com (the code is posted on the first post in the thread, here). Please feel free to apply it!


----------



## Javoedge

louiseb said:


> A bunch of my family members are getting kindles for Christmas after seeing how much I love mine. I am buying the covers for all of them. I've already ordered the pink croc for a niece. One of my sisters' favorite color is blue. Does the Polynesian have a lot of blue in it? Do any of the other patterns? I think I saw that the Ocean Blue was more green.


The Polynesian Case Book Style Case features a more dark gray (think black denim)background but the print on the exterior fabric dominate so you don't necessarily see the dark gray. The Kimono Case probably features a background color that leans toward a dark blue background. The Ocean Blue case is not a pure blue and has an aqua undertone to it.

Here's the Polynesian









Here's the JAVOedge Kimono Flip Case for Kindle 2 









The Ocean Blue Case:









Good luck in shopping for the Winter Holidays! Don't forget, JAVOedge offers 15% off for Kindleboard members (Just look for the first opening post on this thread for the code to work on JAVOedge.com or Amazon.com).


----------



## drenee

I had forgot about the 15% discount.  Thank you for reminding me.  
This is the next item on my wish list.  
deb


----------



## higdona

Are you going to come out with a cherry blossom case for the DX? Please come out with one please please please please please with cherries on top   The oceans blue case would also be great.


----------



## louiseb

I think the kimono will be perfect, will order later today. Really great deal with the sale and discount!!


----------



## Javoedge

I'll share the news again for folks searching this thread about JAVOedge, checking out what people are saying about our Kindle cases:

*Exclusive KindleBoard Members Discount*
15% Discount Coupon for customers via Amazon + JAVOedge.com. Just enter in "kindlebd" lowercase, at the check out page and have it deducted from your purchase amount!

Bumping it up (it's also pasted into the first post on this thread if you ever need to search for the JAVOedge KindleBoard Discount.


----------



## CouponingCraze

I just got my Polynesian Kindle Cover and I love the pattern but i have a question... Did anyone experience unraveling on the cutout from the speaker area? I'm looking at mine and it looks to be unraveling and I haven't even started to use it yet. I'm worried that this jacket will not even last me a few months if it's constantly in my purse and from being used. Also keep in mind that the fabric of the Polynesian is almost "hemp" like as well.

Anyone have this issue?


----------



## louiseb

I have not had any issue with my red cherry blossoms cover


----------



## louiseb

I ordered the kimono!  One suggestion, it would be nice if you offered gift wrapping. I ordered through Amazon and did not see any way to have that done. It's for my sister, so I am sending it to her daughter's house (they live in the same city) and she is going to wrap it for me.


----------



## JosieGirl71

Are there any lights that will work with the flip covers?


----------



## CouponingCraze

Here are pictures of the fraying edges by the speaker...


----------



## Meemo

JosieGirl71 said:


> Are there any lights that will work with the flip covers?


I'd thing the Mighty Bright would work - flip the cover back, clip the light to the front cover (which is now at the back) on either side.


----------



## Pushka

I was about to order the pink croc style book cover and iphone case through Amazon to an Australian Address and the postage came to $75US when the cover itself was $45 for the kindle.  Ouch.  I didnt proceed.


----------



## Sienna_98

I have the cherry blossom in cocoa and it doesn't show any signs of 'unraveling' like your picture.  My recommendation would be to remove the kindle and apply some super glue to those areas to prevent it from losing any threads.


----------



## CouponingCraze

Sienna_98 said:


> I have the cherry blossom in cocoa and it doesn't show any signs of 'unraveling' like your picture. My recommendation would be to remove the kindle and apply some super glue to those areas to prevent it from losing any threads.


Thanks... I think I will call/email the manufacturer first and let them know I have a defective one. If they send/replace this I may do the super glue one. Or I may just return this and replace it with the leather one. Honestly I dont think this particular case will last and it's a shame because I love this pattern.


----------



## Javoedge

Pushka said:


> I was about to order the pink croc style book cover and iphone case through Amazon to an Australian Address and the postage came to $75US when the cover itself was $45 for the kindle. Ouch. I didnt proceed.


Hey Pushka,
Please check www.JAVOedge.com for more affordable shipping rates for International customers.
We offer standard USPS International shipping which is less expensive then UPS. There's a handy shipping calculator on each product page when you input your purchase to the shopping cart. Shopping Link here. Don't forget the  Kindleboard 15% Off discount  which would really help 

According to the handy dandy JAVOedge shopping calculator:
*(1) JAVOedge Pink Croc Book Style Case + estimated USPS Standard Shipping(Australia: $14) + kindlebd discount = $56.46*
More info on our Standard International shipping here.


----------



## Javoedge

CouponingCraze said:


> Thanks... I think I will call/email the manufacturer first and let them know I have a defective one. If they send/replace this I may do the super glue one. Or I may just return this and replace it with the leather one. Honestly I dont think this particular case will last and it's a shame because I love this pattern.


Hey CouponingCraze,

Thanks for bringing this issue to our attention. Please feel free to email customer service (or call at 425-401-5232, we keep PST office hours) and mention your post on Kindleboards. I'll pass this link to the Customer Service team also. This is the first time we've seen fraying near the speakers, you may have received an 'irregular' product and we're sorry that you experienced that. We haven't had anyone experience that so thanks for mentioning this to us. If you email customer service ([email protected]), please provide a link (so they can see the photos), your order info, and they can help you out ASAP.


----------



## CouponingCraze

Javoedge said:


> Hey CouponingCraze,
> 
> Thanks for bringing this issue to our attention. Please feel free to email customer service (or call at 425-401-5232, we keep PST office hours) and mention your post on Kindleboards. I'll pass this link to the Customer Service team also. This is the first time we've seen fraying near the speakers, you may have received an 'irregular' product and we're sorry that you experienced that. We haven't had anyone experience that so thanks for mentioning this to us. If you email customer service ([email protected]), please provide a link (so they can see the photos), your order info, and they can help you out ASAP.


Thanks Javoedge... I did email customer service and they are having me ship the item back at my expense then at that point they will decide if my item is defective to issue/refund my purchase after 7-10 business day. They said I could not make an exchange if I wanted a more expensive item. In the email that I received it stated that all items are checked against being defective before shipping and that my particular item was probably damaged in transit. I can tell you now this item was not damaged in transit and it was sent to me damaged. Like any new customer ordering anything... You get really excited about the things you order when you are anticipating it for something you really like. I inspected my item carefully when I got it and did notice it right out of the plastic bag. SO it's an issue with cutting and quality control.

So for me, am I disappointed? YES. I am. To me this is not the 100% satisified customer service that I expected to receive. I'm disappointed after hearing all the rave reviews here. Maybe I should have opted to spend my money with a more caring company instead since my issue wasn't resolved the way I expected it to be.


----------



## CouponingCraze

CouponingCraze said:


> Thanks Javoedge... I did email customer service and they are having me ship the item back at my expense then at that point they will decide if my item is defective to issue/refund my purchase after 7-10 business day. They said I could not make an exchange if I wanted a more expensive item. In the email that I received it stated that all items are checked against being defective before shipping and that my particular item was probably damaged in transit. I can tell you now this item was not damaged in transit and it was sent to me damaged. Like any new customer ordering anything... You get really excited about the things you order when you are anticipating it for something you really like. I inspected my item carefully when I got it and did notice it right out of the plastic bag. SO it's an issue with cutting and quality control.
> 
> So for me, am I disappointed? YES. I am. To me this is not the 100% satisified customer service that I expected to receive. I'm disappointed after hearing all the rave reviews here. Maybe I should have opted to spend my money with a more caring company instead since my issue wasn't resolved the way I expected it to be.


I just emailed CS again and voiced my concern again and Allison (the CS rep) and I had a misunderstanding. She is sending me a postage paid envelope to return the defective product. She is also helping me with the exchange process of getting another case and I'm paying through paypal the difference of the new case. The misunderstanding is coming from the fact that Amazon won't let her do exchanges of different amounts.

I am glad that Allison cleared the misunderstanding up with me and that she's making this work out.


----------



## drenee

CC, it's great you made another call and cleared up the situation.  
And thank you for updating here.  It's great when CS helps out a
unique situation.
deb


----------



## Javoedge

CouponingCraze said:


> I just emailed CS again and voiced my concern again and Allison (the CS rep) and I had a misunderstanding. She is sending me a postage paid envelope to return the defective product. She is also helping me with the exchange process of getting another case and I'm paying through paypal the difference of the new case. The misunderstanding is coming from the fact that Amazon won't let her do exchanges of different amounts.


As a 3rd party vendor on Amazon, we do our best to work within Amazon's proprietary online merchant system. Amazon Exchanges can be trickier but we find ways to accommodate folks so we can find a good solution for customers who experience a defect issue. With defective cases and customer proof of the issue (like your examples of provided online photographs), we almost always usually mail out pre-paid return labels (and usually a new replacement case). Glad Allison was able to help -- and always -- you can call JAVOedge if you need a matter settled quickly.


----------



## Javoedge

Looking for a bargain skin case for a Kindle 2? 
Perhaps you want to gift your family or friend with a K2 but they want a minimal case that still maintains their Kindle's appearance and feel?

Check our Holiday Sale on JAVOSkins. They're on sale for $7.99. Yep. 















*JAVOedge JAVOskin for the Amazon Kindle 2 (White)*
The White JAVOSkin is for those who like to keep the aesthetic look and slim feel of the Kindle 2.

*JAVOedge JAVOskin for the Amazon Kindle 2 (Black)*
The Black JAVOSkin is for those who just love Black and want a low maintenance, low-profile skin case.

Both feature a minimal patterned background to add texture and grip to the JAVOSkin case.


----------



## JosieGirl71

Are the Javoskins decals like other "skins" or are they a rubbery type cover that wraps around it?


----------



## Javoedge

JosieGirl71 said:


> Are the Javoskins decals like other "skins" or are they a rubbery type cover that wraps around it?


Thanks for the question JosieGirl71,
These JAVOskins are not decals, they're a soft rubbery skin (silicon rubberized case) that flexibly wraps around the device keeping it safe and snug! That way it adds almost no weight or bulk to your device while keeping it safe from dings and scratches.


----------



## ValHallaGirl

i am getting the flip kimono for Christmas!!!  yay!!!


----------



## Rie142

I wish the JAVOskins came in different colors.  I would get one.  It doesn't so I will just get a flip case from you when I finally get a Kindle.


----------



## Javoedge

ValHallaGirl said:


> i am getting the flip kimono for Christmas!!! yay!!!


  Congrats! Can't wait to see your dressed up Kindle for the holidays! 
Christmas is less than 10 days away!



Rie142 said:


> I wish the JAVOskins came in different colors. I would get one. It doesn't so I will just get a flip case from you when I finally get a Kindle.
> 
> Thanks Rie142 for your interest! We'll keep you guys updated with new info on new releases hopefully soon...


----------



## angelad

Rie142 said:


> I wish the JAVOskins came in different colors. I would get one. It doesn't so I will just get a flip case from you when I finally get a Kindle.


Yea, Javoskins in different colors would work out much better for their sales.


----------



## Javoedge

*NEW PRODUCT RELEASES (PART ONE)*

Meet the newest arrivals in Book Style + Flip designs right in time for the Christmas Holidays:


















Discreet, professional, sleek ... meet JAVOedge's Black Croc Case Collection for Amazon Kindle 2! Separate yourself from other boring black cases by carrying this stamped leather case from JAVOedge. Sleek, minimalist, and glossy, this Black Croc Case has an edgy look to it for guys and girls. The *JAVOedge Black Croc Book Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2* AND the * JAVOedge Black Croc Flip Case for Amazon Kindle 2* Both JAVOedge cases include a magnetic snap closure which makes opening and closing your Kindle cover hassle-free and maintains the cases' sleek design.









Updating the popular Pink Croc Collection is our latest redesign of the *JAVOedge Pink Croc Book Style Case *which now features the new magnetic cover closure.

As always, qualify for free standard (USPS First Class) shipping on Amazon and don't forget to apply your *KindleBoard discount* with your order! For expedited shipping options, check out our selection on www.javoedge.com if you wish for faster shipping for the holidays.

Stay tuned for tomorrow's newest announcement!


----------



## Andra

Javoedge said:


> Stay tuned for tomorrow's newest announcement!


Crossing fingers for more color choices in flip cases for the DX...


----------



## Rie142

I am keeping my fingers crossed for more colors in the flip covers, especially for Kindle 2.  I love different colors and would buy several covers to match my mood.


----------



## mistyd107

A question for users of the bookstyle case...after using the case for a period of time have you ever had an issue with the K starting to slide out?  I ask because I'm using a similar style case right now that in a lot of ways I really like but I opened it tonight and noticed that it had partially slid out of the compartment and it had just been sitting on the table until I picked it up....so now I'm weary  I might consider this cover later now that it looks like a magnet closure is in place


----------



## louiseb

never a problem with sliding here


----------



## Raffeer

There's a thread about beautiful fabrics (from Australia). I think the aboriginal prints would be drop dead beautiful as a Javoedge cover. Take a look.
Loving my cocoa cover but I can always be seduced into buying a even prettier one................


----------



## Javoedge

mistyd107 said:


> A question for users of the bookstyle case...after using the case for a period of time have you ever had an issue with the K starting to slide out? I ask because I'm using a similar style case right now that in a lot of ways I really like but I opened it tonight and noticed that it had partially slid out of the compartment and it had just been sitting on the table until I picked it up....so now I'm weary  I might consider this cover later now that it looks like a magnet closure is in place


Hey mistyd107,
Sorry to hear about your experience with your non-JAVOedge Kindle case. I hope it isn't our's because I couldn't tell from your msg above.  That's a bummer. At JAVOedge, I can tell you that our inner frame holster (the part that you slide the Kindle into) is made of a reinforced, rigid material that holds up better over time (then all-leather frames). Since it's made to fit the Kindle near exactly, it doesn't leave room for budging or movement (the better to against sudden shocks/bumps). I'll leave the actual buyers here to answer more specifically about their experiences. 

And if you ever did experience an odd problem like that, like I've mentioned to folks on the board we do offer a 120-day warranty against product defects if folks contact JAVOedge at support(at)javoedge.com.


----------



## Javoedge

*NEW PRODUCT RELEASES (PART TWO)*

We've heard your feedback on forums/emails, we've seen our increasing Amazon sales, and the verdict's in! Here's something for the girls and guys out here...
Meet the newest arrivals in Croc in Book Style + Flip designs!


















Lovers of blue, meet the distinct JAVOedge Blue Croc Case Collection for Amazon Kindle 2. 
*JAVOedge Blue Croc Book Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2* | *JAVOedge Blue Croc Flip Case for Amazon Kindle 2*


















Looking for an eye-catching, bold statement with your Kindle? For lovers of red, choose the JAVOedge Red Croc Case Collection for Amazon Kindle 2.
*JAVOedge Red Croc Book Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2* | *JAVOedge Red Croc Flip Case for Amazon Kindle 2*

Pre-Orders available now on JAVOedge's Amazon Marketplace store. We're expecting to get them in stock by Dec. 22nd. Get a head start and don't forget to apply your *KindleBoard discount* if you scoop one of these up!


----------



## Rie142

I love the new cases.    Oh my...  Now All I need is a Kindle.    I am getting the blue flip case and a red Cherry blossom flip case.  Unless you come out with some other new designs    LOL    Off to Javoedge to look at them some more.


----------



## mistyd107

Javoedge said:


> Hey mistyd107,
> Sorry to hear about your experience with your non-JAVOedge Kindle case. I hope it isn't our's because I couldn't tell from your msg above.  That's a bummer. At JAVOedge, I can tell you that our inner frame holster (the part that you slide the Kindle into) is made of a reinforced, rigid material that holds up better over time (then all-leather frames). Since it's made to fit the Kindle near exactly, it doesn't leave room for budging or movement (the better to against sudden shocks/bumps). I'll leave the actual buyers here to answer more specifically about their experiences.
> 
> And if you ever did experience an odd problem like that, like I've mentioned to folks on the board we do offer a 120-day warranty against product defects if folks contact JAVOedge at support(at)javoedge.com.


no its not javoedge but the casing is very similar it makes me sad though I love the case it was custom done for me. I must admit I LOVE THE CROC blue...it has the magnet closure now on the book style correct?


----------



## Pushka

Oh, red croc........I love that one.

This is the link that sells beautiful aboriginal and Asian fabrics:
http://www.fabricandart.com/HTML_files/Fabrics/fabric.html


----------



## Raffeer

The blue croc is beautiful! I have a (Javoedge) pink croc flip cover for my iphone. Love it.


----------



## mistyd107

Is the frame on the new croc cases grey or white I really can't tell?


----------



## Javoedge

mistyd107 said:


> Is the frame on the new croc cases grey or white I really can't tell?


It's a light gray.



mistyd107 said:


> I must admit I LOVE THE CROC blue...it has the magnet closure now on the book style correct?


Yep! The newest styles: Blue (Flip, Book Style), Red (Flip, Book Style), Black (Flip, Book Style), and now Pink (Book Style) now feature magnet closures for the cover.


----------



## Javoedge

Raffeer said:


> The blue croc is beautiful! I have a (Javoedge) pink croc flip cover for my iphone. Love it.





Pushka said:


> Oh, red croc........I love that one.





Rie142 said:


> I love the new cases. Oh my... Now All I need is a Kindle. I am getting the blue flip case and a red Cherry blossom flip case. Unless you come out with some other new designs LOL Off to Javoedge to look at them some more.


Thanks Rafeer, Pushka, and Rie142! Off topic slightly but we're looking to make bundles with our Pink Croc iPhone cases matching with our Kindle cases so folks can match their cases.


----------



## mistyd107

Javoedge said:


> It's a light gray.
> 
> Yep! The newest styles: Blue (Flip, Book Style), Red (Flip, Book Style), Black (Flip, Book Style), and now Pink (Book Style) now feature magnet closures for the cover.


thanks I have a very strong feeling I'll be buying post Christmas


----------



## lulucello

Are the JAVOedge "croc" cases real leather or a synthetic?  Can they accommodate the M-Edge e-Luminator2 Kindle Booklight?  I purchased the light to go with my M-edge Prodigy case (book style) but I think I'd really like the JAVOedge platform (flip?) style cover.


----------



## Javoedge

lulucello said:


> Are the JAVOedge "croc" cases real leather or a synthetic? Can they accommodate the M-Edge e-Luminator2 Kindle Booklight? I purchased the light to go with my M-edge Prodigy case (book style) but I think I'd really like the JAVOedge platform (flip?) style cover.


JAVOedge Croc Case Collection is made of genuine stamped leather. We're usually pretty good about indicating on our product pages (made of leather or animal friendly) to indicate to customers who like to know what they're buying. If not, let us know and we'll update the listing appropriately and let you know like you've asked here.

For more details, read below:
The exterior sports the stamped leather and the interior features a soft non-leather lining to prevent scratches along with a rigid holster frame (made of synthetic material) which you slide your Kindle into. Why not all-leather? Apparently, after talking to a designer, I found out that since leather is a natural material, it'll wear and loosen over time and soften the holster's shape. So we substituted a stronger material to keep your Kindle sturdy and protected in its inner holster frame to protect against drops/bumps/shakes/slides.

In terms of reading lights w/ the Kindle, we've had customers use their reading lights with their cases but we don't have anything specific. Any folks want to share out here? I don't have any specifics with the M-Edge e-Luminator2 Kindle Booklight but I suspect that they're made specifically for the M-Edge case which has a different interior design then JAVOedge's so I'm not sure how JAVOedge's Flip Cases will accomodate them w/o us having an example on hand to let you know.









JAVOedge's Flip Case









If any KindleBoard folks can jump in and answer for lulucello, I'd be curious to know too!


----------



## MLPMom

Oh no! I just bought the pink case for my Kindle and now you release a gorgeous blue one!! Darn....now I seriously think I need a blue one.

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## drenee

I'm thinking the M-edge light might be able to slide behind the Kindle on the top.  I don't think you'd be able to carry it that way.  I really like my M-edge light and if I could find a way to use it with a pink croc case, well, that would almost seal the deal for me.

deb


----------



## lulucello

The product description states _"The JAVOedge Kindle 2 Flip Croc Case is a sleek, eyecatching alternative to traditional leather cases..."_

The words "alternative to traditional leather cases" created some doubt in my mind about whether the case was leather or "leather alternative". I'm glad to know your pink croc is leather. I just love it!


----------



## Javoedge

lulucello said:


> The product description states _"The JAVOedge Kindle 2 Flip Croc Case is a sleek, eyecatching alternative to traditional leather cases..."_
> 
> The words "alternative to traditional leather cases" created some doubt in my mind about whether the case was leather or "leather alternative". I'm glad to know your pink croc is leather. I just love it!


Well, I guess when we wrote it, we wanted to say alternate to boring traditional leather cases (the browns and the blacks)... 
But yep, the Croc Cases are made of genuine stamped leather so they have a nice feel to them.


----------



## Javoedge

*Red Vs Blue:*
JAVOedge Croc Cases for Kindle 2 are in! Which side do you take? Red or Blue?  
Here's a snapshot of how they look in our offices after they arrived from UPS 

Pre-orders will be fulfilled today! Check them out at our Amazon Store link below.

















*JAVOedge Red Croc Book Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2* | *JAVOedge Red Croc Flip Case for Amazon Kindle 2*

















*JAVOedge Blue Croc Book Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2* | *JAVOedge Blue Croc Flip Case for Amazon Kindle 2*


----------



## mistyd107

I will be ordering the blue for sure sadly I have to wait until after Christmas


----------



## Rie142

I am going to get the blue one.  I will be ordering right after Christmas.    YEA!


----------



## F1Wild

I'm really digging that cool Lapis/Cobalt blue cover - spectacular color!


----------



## Pushka

They are beautiful, love the red croc but I have two reds already.


----------



## Andra

My DX is feeling very left out.  When do new colors/patterns come out for it?


----------



## Javoedge

Andra said:


> My DX is feeling very left out. When do new colors/patterns come out for it?


Hey Andra,
At this time, our store is awaiting to see more case sales pick up for Kindle DX before we plan for more new cases.
That's what info I've been given at this time. Perhaps with the Holidays, more people will be buying their loved ones Kindle DXs (versus Kindle 2s) and we'll see more interest in that area of our accessory line. I'll definitely let you guys know if we're expecting new developments for the DX!


----------



## drenee

Just ordered the Pink Croc sleeve.  I thought I wanted the flip case, but I've been using a Neoprene sleeve
the last week or so and I love the fact that it is so lightweight.  
How crazy would you consider me if I went and checked the shipping status already??  Just kidding.  I don't think it's due till after Christmas, which is okay with me.  
Thank you, Javoedge, for being such a great participant in our Boards.  
deb


----------



## higdona

I hope you get more kindle dx cases. I would love to see the cherry blossom ones for the kindle dx.



Javoedge said:


> Hey Andra,
> At this time, our store is awaiting to see more case sales pick up for Kindle DX before we plan for more new cases.
> That's what info I've been given at this time. Perhaps with the Holidays, more people will be buying their loved ones Kindle DXs (versus Kindle 2s) and we'll see more interest in that area of our accessory line. I'll definitely let you guys know if we're expecting new developments for the DX!


----------



## Andra

Javoedge said:


> Hey Andra,
> At this time, our store is awaiting to see more case sales pick up for Kindle DX before we plan for more new cases.
> That's what info I've been given at this time. Perhaps with the Holidays, more people will be buying their loved ones Kindle DXs (versus Kindle 2s) and we'll see more interest in that area of our accessory line. I'll definitely let you guys know if we're expecting new developments for the DX!


You would probably get more sales for the DX covers if you had a little more variety. There is not much to choose from between plain black and girly pink (no, I am NOT a pink person - I like darker purples, reds and greens). My black case is OK, just kinda boring. And I won't get another one if my only other choice is pink.
Just my two cents obviously...


----------



## Javoedge

F1Wild said:


> I'm really digging that cool Lapis/Cobalt blue cover - spectacular color!





Rie142 said:


> I am going to get the blue one. I will be ordering right after Christmas. YEA!





mistyd107 said:


> I will be ordering the blue for sure sadly I have to wait until after Christmas


Thanks folks! We got some Blue Lovers here. My brother (who attends a big state university) digs that shade of blue too (for different reasons)... 
Don't forget to apply your KindleBoard discounts to your purchase if you decide to make the leap! Every lil' penny saved counts.


----------



## Rie142

I hope I remember the kindle board discount.  I am so excited.  I love that blue.  (looking around...  shhhhhhh  don't tell anyone but I will probably get the red cherry blossom too,  gotta have a change of clothes.)

Now we need some deep purple, and a green or two or three...    A deeper pink.  I am not into soft pinks.  I like Pinks with an Attitude!


----------



## cheerio

I love them all


----------



## Rie142

*jumping up and down with joy*  *Waving at JAVEedge*  I ordered it, the blue croc flip cover.  It will be here in a few days.  OH my goodness I can't wait.

*pacing the floor,   checking the tracking number...  pacing the floor*  *Suppose I should wait until the order gets read at the company*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I love your covers; I'd buy one to switch with my lovely Oberon occasionally, but I have a K1.... 

Betsy


----------



## Digital Tempest

I was so glad to find your store. I actually didn't notice this thread OR the advertisement on this site for some reason. I found your site through a Google search, and when I came to this site to see if anyone had reviewed the products, I found this thread. Personally, I'm not really into the M-Edge covers. They don't suit my personality. I absolutely adore the cases on your site. I ordered the Kimono cover today and will probably splurge on the Cherry Blossom covers in the next few days.


----------



## ChatNoir

Thanks for the kindleboard discount and the discussion here.  It is so helpful to have feedback and input from folks who actually use things.  I do like the new leather covers, but decided on the Kimono cover. I like oriental fabrics, and I will probably coordinate that with a Borsa Bella traveling case in the near future.  I think I'll wait until the cover comes so I can more closely match it with BB fabric choices. 

I already have an M-Edge latitude cover, which is mostly for work. I work in an industrial environment. Even though we have our own office, the dust and grime from the craneway seems to get in EVERYWHERE! I like having the zipper enclosure.

I also ordered one of your strawberry totes.  One of my co-workers is having a birthday in January, and it looked like an eco-friendly gift that could double as her giftbag!

Now I get to watch the mailbox again ...


----------



## Rie142

ChatNoir - Where did you get the Strawberry totes from?    I am interested in getting something like that for mine.


----------



## ChatNoir

Rie142 said:


> ChatNoir - Where did you get the Strawberry totes from? I am interested in getting something like that for mine.


I used the link maker to make this for you: JAVOedge EcoBerry Reusable Tote Bag (Purple) - Folds into a Strawberry

And here's the picture: 

There are also red and black totes. The JAVOedge discount worked for the totes also.


----------



## Rie142

Thank you...  I am off to JAVOedge to check them out.  I might just have to buy a couple.  They look awesome.


----------



## Javoedge

Rie142 said:


> *jumping up and down with joy* *Waving at JAVEedge* I ordered it, the blue croc flip cover. It will be here in a few days. OH my goodness I can't wait.
> *pacing the floor,  checking the tracking number... pacing the floor* *Suppose I should wait until the order gets read at the company*


I also ordered one of your strawberry totes. One of my co-workers is having a birthday in January, and it looked like an eco-friendly gift that could double as her giftbag!

 Alright! Can't wait to see any pics/comments you share here on the Thread! Thanks for checking out our eco-berry tote bags! My boss sure does love testing random accessories and eco friendly stuff (from Kindle cases, iPhone cases to grocery tote bags) is something he's very interested in. You guys do know we have an Eco Friendly Kindle case made partially out of woven bamboo fibers? 

 
Holiday Sale! JAVOedge Bahamas Flip Style Case for the Amazon Kindle 2 - FREE Shipping | Holiday Sale! JAVOedge Bahamas Book Style Case for the Amazon Kindle 2 - FREE Shipping



ChatNoir said:


> Thanks for the kindleboard discount and the discussion here. It is so helpful to have feedback and input from folks who actually use things. I do like the new leather covers, but decided on the Kimono cover. I like oriental fabrics, and I will probably coordinate that with a Borsa Bella traveling case in the near future. I think I'll wait until the cover comes so I can more closely match it with BB fabric choices. Now I get to watch the mailbox again ...


Now ChatNoir, I hope we get to see what fashionable accessories you pair your JAVOedge Kimono Case with!


----------



## bayzbol44

Question: I just ordered the "JAVOedge Amazon Kindle 2 Book Style Case (Jet Black Fiber)", do these covers bend back. For example, if I have the case open and reading my Kindle, can I bend the front cover behind the back cover part? Also, if I want to add a light to this cover, will I be able to?


----------



## daizyduke

This is the EXACT type of case I have been looking for! I don't care for the cases that the kindle is being held by only the corners. I like the idea that the kindle slides into a type of pocket. Less chance of it falling out. I have a couple of questions about colors. For the Cherry Blossom in cocoa - I going to assume that it's brown and not black? The inside looks black in the photos - is this correct? The Bahama case - is that brown? I notice that most of the cases have light interiors. Do most people prefer a lighter interior or a darker interior? I mean is one or the other less distracting when reading? Thanks.


----------



## Rie142

daizyduke - HI my mom has the Cherry blossom in the teal/ocean/blue/green color (can't remember the color name It is beautiful though.) The inside is a light tan. She loves it for the same reason you would like it. 


> This is the EXACT type of case I have been looking for! I don't care for the cases that the kindle is being held by only the corners. I like the idea that the kindle slides into a type of pocket. Less chance of it falling out.


I am waiting for my new Blue Croc flip case from JAVOedge it seems to have a light grey interior. We are happy with the light interior. I would probably be happy with the dark interior also. I think it is just what you would be comfortable with. I took a piece of dark cloth and cut out a window for the kindle screen to show through. Held it and read for a bit. Did the same with darker cloth. I was happy with either. I believe you get use to which ever you have. I know I don't even see the edges of the kindle now unless I stop reading and look at it.

Not sure this helped you but Welcome.. *Waving*


----------



## Javoedge

daizyduke said:


> This is the EXACT type of case I have been looking for! I don't care for the cases that the kindle is being held by only the corners. I like the idea that the kindle slides into a type of pocket. Less chance of it falling out. I have a couple of questions about colors. For the Cherry Blossom in cocoa - I going to assume that it's brown and not black? The inside looks black in the photos - is this correct? The Bahama case - is that brown? I notice that most of the cases have light interiors. Do most people prefer a lighter interior or a darker interior? I mean is one or the other less distracting when reading? Thanks.


Thanks daizyduke!
Here's an office photo that we snapped so you can see what the case looks like in real-life lighting








The Bahama case is a dark, dark woven brown on the exterior. The interior sports a very dark (like espresso brown) leather. Not black.








The Flip Cases can be folded back. Octochick did a photo shoot and a review of her experiences with our Flip cases so you can see them on her *blog*.

Did some digging up from our forum posts as someone asked a similar question awhile back: 
I'll let the Amazon reviewers (and KindleBoard folks) share their responses here also.
From Amazon reviewer, D.Smith for the Pink Croc Flip Case for Amazon Kindle 2
"When opened, the front flips neatly over the back and is effortlessly out of the way. Hidden magnets keep the cover closed nicely when you're not reading[...]A book light can be clipped onto the cover easily. "



Andra said:


> I recently purchased a flip case for my K2 and it does fold back out of the way when I am reading.
> It's a very low-profile case.


----------



## mistyd107

hope to order my blue croc tomorrow or thursday am!!!!! one last ? though how is the quality of leather on these cases? sorry if its a strange question I just want to try and avoid a tear or something a month or two into it.


----------



## Raffeer

I have the cherry blossom flip case in cocoa. A very pretty dark brown. The interior is also a dark (very) brown. Having had a light interior on an another case that, after a couple of months of having it open while I ate, didn't look quite fresh, dark interiors are a must for me. I will admit the previous lining had a velvety surface. I suspect that the Javoedge could be wiped clean but I was not about to take a chance.
In any case the cherry blossom Javoedge is really pretty, holds very securely and has a nice texture.


----------



## Rie142

Where is your warehouse located at?    Just curious.  I know you are in Bellevue or Seattle area.  Just curious if your warehouse is there also.  Are your covers made there?


----------



## Javoedge

mistyd107 said:



> hope to order my blue croc tomorrow or thursday am!!!!! one last ? though how is the quality of leather on these cases? sorry if its a strange question I just want to try and avoid a tear or something a month or two into it.


I'll leave the customers here to answer how their cases have held up day-to-day. 
However, the Croc Case leather is a sturdy, durable leather exterior to uphold for everyday carrying use. It's smooth to touch. In terms of grade of softness, it's not as hard to maintain as calf-skin leather (the type that easily scratches/skuffs like Coach bags).


----------



## mistyd107

Javoedge said:


> I'll leave the customers here to answer how their cases have held up day-to-day.
> However, the Croc Case leather is a sturdy, durable leather exterior to uphold for everyday carrying use. It's smooth to touch. In terms of grade of softness, it's not as hard to maintain as calf-skin leather (the type that easily scratches/skuffs like Coach bags).


thanks that is exactly what i needed to know...sorry for so many questions


----------



## Javoedge

No probs, Mistyd107! That's what I'm here for!



Rie142 said:


> Where is your warehouse located at? Just curious. I know you are in Bellevue or Seattle area. Just curious if your warehouse is there also. Are your covers made there?


For shipping, our warehouse is located in Bellevue, WA which is a big suburb of Seattle. JAVOedge is a small family owned business so we also have our folks based in Hong Kong who are involved in product design. Our case manufacturing takes place in China. All customer service, online handling takes place in Bellevue, WA which is great for folks in reaching us from CT, EST time zones.


----------



## mistyd107

just curious if a case is ordered early in the day does it usually go out that day?  just wondering


----------



## Rie142

> For shipping, our warehouse is located in Bellevue, WA which is a big suburb of Seattle. JAVOedge is a small family owned business so we also have our folks based in Hong Kong who are involved in product design.


Thanks JAVOedge,  I live just north of Bellevue about 20 minutes. So I should see my case by Thursday because it has already shipped. I just wish USPS and UPS would update their tracking better. I usually get notifications from them that my package has been delivered about 2 days after I have received it.


----------



## ErinLindsey

I'm seriously considering one of the flip style cases for my new K2. I'm borrowing the Mivizu (sp?) case I bought for my dad's K2 till I can get my own.  

I just have some questions. 

The leather flip covers...is the leather slick feeling? Is the leather smooth or pebbled? I have multiple sclerosis and currently my left hand is annoyingly numb. (MS sucks!) Slick feeling things feel like they're going to slide out of my hand.  

The fabric flip covers...does the fabric on those feel slick? Is the fabric made out of 100% cotton or is it a blend of cotton??  

I have a (cotton fabric) Strangedog cover on my K1, and it feels a bit slick to me sometimes too.  The leather cover I bought for my dad's K2 is pebbled and doesnt feel like it would slide out of my hand as easily as the Strangedog does. 

I love the softness of both of those Kindle covers, and am hoping that a JAVOedge will be soft (and lighter) than what I'm using now.  I'm really intrigued by the kickstand, since that would save my hands a little bit too.  I like how the JAVOedge doesnt use the clips. My dad is still using his Amazon cover since I kind of stole (borrowed) the cover I bought for him. If I get the JAVOedge flip cover for myself and he likes it, I'll probably order him one too.

Too bad there arent any patriotic (American) colors offered for the covers. I'd love something like that.  The blue croc tho, looks like it would go with some of my patriotic purses. I might end up getting one of cherry blossom covers tho.


----------



## sixkidsmom

How about putting together an i-Phone and Kindle bundle?  I would purchase the book style for both in the Pink Croc!!


----------



## pattyaz

Do you have any idea when the cherry blossom covers will be back in stock?  I would love to order a red one - but I have no idea how long it will be backordered for....Thanks!


----------



## Javoedge

sixkidsmom said:


> How about putting together an i-Phone and Kindle bundle? I would purchase the book style for both in the Pink Croc!!


After the sheer holiday madness, we're trying to get that online at our Amazon and online stores also since we realized our customers like to coordinate. It's in progress. We'll let you know here as soon as we have a purchase link up!


----------



## Javoedge

pattyaz said:


> Do you have any idea when the cherry blossom covers will be back in stock? I would love to order a red one - but I have no idea how long it will be backordered for....Thanks!


Cherry Blossom Cases for the Kindle are nearly sold out for the Flip and Book Style (Red, Blue are out) + Cocoa is nearly gone. It's amazing at how much that design picked up during the holidays. 
We're looking to get restocked by 1/20 so if you'd like to pre-order you can and we'll get that taken care of when inventory gets restored. And don't forget to apply your Kindleboard discount!


----------



## Javoedge

ErinLindsey said:


> _The leather flip covers...is the leather slick feeling? Is the leather smooth or pebbled? _
> _The fabric flip covers...does the fabric on those feel slick? Is the fabric made out of 100% cotton or is it a blend of cotton?? _
> Too bad there arent any patriotic (American) colors offered for the covers. I'd love something like that. The blue croc tho, looks like it would go with some of my patriotic purses. I might end up getting one of cherry blossom covers tho.


Hey Erin,

Wow, thanks for your really thoughtful feedback. We appreciate it!















The Croc Leather is a stamped patterned leather so the surface has a striations to the texture to it so it can be pebbled or tiled to mimic croc leather. See here. I'd think they provide more a grip (due to their texture) then regular soft leather cases that are made of calf-skin (think baseball glove leather). But I'll let the readers here decide and everyone has different opinions. I'll let the folks who own the Pink Croc contribute their feedback also in terms of touch and feel since I don't want to be the only person blabbing here. 

Depending on the fabric case you prefer, there's a degree of softness involved. The Polynesian (since it's partly comprised of hemp fibers) is roughest but I think the Cherry Blossom case is a smooth, softer fabric. I haven't seen the brand case you referenced so I can't compare. In terms of how soft I'll let the users who own a Cherry Blossom case describe how they feel. It is made of cotton but let me ask my boss if it's 100% cotton or a poly-cotton blend to be absolutely sure.

Also, we do have a 30-day return period so you can always try our cases out and return if they don't work out for your personal preferences. More info here. If you do decide to click purchase, don't forget to apply your Kindleboard discount to 'em!

In the meantime, if anyone here wants to provide their 2 cents for Erin, jump in!


----------



## Raffeer

Erin-
I have the pink croc in an iphone case. The pictures do give a good sense of the feel (that sounds ridiculous I know) but there is definite texture in the leather. It is most assuredly not slippery.
Too make your decision a little tougher though the cherry blossom cases (I have the cocoa) also have a slight texture. Obviously not as much as the croc leather. It is not a "satin" type feel.
Difficult decision but I think the croc would be the (slightly) better choice. Either the red or the blue would definitely qualify as "patriotic" colors. 
Whatever your choice I think you'll be pleased.


----------



## ErinLindsey

I almost bought one of these covers last night.  Had it as far as the last order screen before you hit the complete order button.  (even entered in the coupon code) 

Didnt complete the order tho...decided to wait and see what people in here said first. I was actually going to get one of the fabric ones. 

I'm not sure now if I want to wait for one of the cherry blossom covers or if I want one of the leather ones. Too many decisions! I didnt have this problem with my trusty Kindle 1 when I was getting it some nice clothing. (it has a Strangedog cover) 

It's weird, what the Kindle makes you do for it. I wish it would tell me which cover to buy for it, instead of leaving me all indecisive.


----------



## Rie142

I just got my Blue Croc JAVOedge leather cover. It has just the right texture and the color is stunning. My mom looked at it and at her cover and said I might need another cover in case I want to change the mood. LOL

I was looking at her Cherry blossom JAVOedge and thinking the same thing.

I love the feel of the leather and the texture of it. Not to smooth and not to rough.

Thank you JAVOedge.

The only problem with the order is something I did. I was putting the screen protector on and sneezed and got stuff all over the sticky side so I can't use the screen protector.  I will order another one when I am feeling better.


----------



## Javoedge

Rie142 said:


> I just got my Blue Croc leather cover. It has just the right texture and the color is stunning. My mom looked at it and at her cover and said I might need another cover in case I want to change the mood. LOL
> I was looking at her Cherry blossom and thinking the same thing.
> I love the feel of the leather and the texture of it. Not to smooth and not to rough.
> Thank you JAVOedge.


Congrats on getting your new gift for yourself! We'd love to see a photo to see how it looks out in the wild + I'm sure some people would like to see that too 
Do you coordinate your Kindle case with outfits or accessories? I see some people here do...


----------



## mistyd107

I just ordered my blue Croc and I'm so excited I just hope that it arrives before next thursday so that a friend can help me take pics
Thx Javoedge


----------



## njsweetp

Raffeer said:


> Erin-
> I have the pink croc in an iphone case. The pictures do give a good sense of the feel (that sounds ridiculous I know) but there is definite texture in the leather. It is most assuredly not slippery.
> Too make your decision a little tougher though the cherry blossom cases (I have the cocoa) also have a slight texture. Obviously not as much as the croc leather. It is not a "satin" type feel.
> Difficult decision but I think the croc would be the (slightly) better choice. Either the red or the blue would definitely qualify as "patriotic" colors.
> Whatever your choice I think you'll be pleased.


Rafeer, I'm very interested in the Cocoa Cherry Blossom, could you tell me what color the interior is?
And what's the advantage of ordering thru Amazon vs. Javoedge? Thanks!


----------



## njsweetp

njsweetp said:


> Rafeer, I'm very interested in the Cocoa Cherry Blossom, could you tell me what color the interior is?
> And what's the advantage of ordering thru Amazon vs. Javoedge? Thanks!


Just found my own answer on previous page, it's dark brown! Exactly what I'm looking for!


----------



## prekspeteach

FINALLY made a decision and just ordered the JAVOedge Kimono book style cover! Amazon said there was only one left so I am hoping that is true since they put my order through.....  I can't wait to get it! 

Thanks for the board discount too! Such a deal!


----------



## Javoedge

njsweetp said:


> what's the advantage of ordering thru Amazon vs. Javoedge? Thanks!


Faster shipping/processing turnaround since JAVOedge.com uses our own proprietary ordering software versus Amazon's.
JAVOedge.com
More Shipping Options
- International Orders: Offer Standard International Shipping (budget) vs Amazon's Expedited UPS Global Shipping (express)
- Orders placed before 1PM PST can be shipped out same day (Amazon orders take 1-2 day for processing). 
- Choice of shipping carriers (Economy - USPS First Class, Flat Rate (UPS Ground), Express (UPS Next Day). 
On Amazon Shipping, we offer USPS Standard and UPS Next Day for domestic customers, UPS Express for international customers.

Otherwise, for US shoppers, Amazon's great for 1) Customer Reviews and 2) Free Standard Shipping for orders over $25.


----------



## mistyd107

OT but may I ask how the drop protection is on your razor skin Iphone case is.  I am disabled and fall at times so I am looking for a case that can take some impact and still protect the phone ok. and I must say the lanyard concept is a huge draw for me


----------



## ErinLindsey

I'd like to know how well the covers protect the kindle.  I have MS, but I'm not disabled (yet) but I do drop things more often than I used to...especially now that I have at least one hand numb.


----------



## drenee

I bought the Pink Croc sleeve right before Christmas.  I got it at the beginning of the week.  
I wasn't sure I was going to like just using a sleeve, but I really do.  I love my M-edge, but 
I was looking for something lighter to carry in my purse.  It was a tight fit and hard to get 
the K in and out of the sleeve at first.  But after 8 or 10 times of sliding the K in and out it's 
working great.  It has a snug fit.  No chance of it slipping out of the case.  
deb


----------



## Rie142

JAVOedge -


> Congrats on getting your new gift for yourself! We'd love to see a photo to see how it looks out in the wild + I'm sure some people would like to see that too. Do you coordinate your Kindle case with outfits or accessories? I see some people here do... Cheesy


I finally figured out how to do this. 



















Do I coordinate my Kindle case with other things? Nope. I just get what I like. I do love the blue Croc. Next I am going to get the Cherry Blossom in the Brown. I realized that I really like that one too.


----------



## HomeDiva

I have the flip style Kimono and love it.  I had a bit of an accident and dropped my Kindle while standing.  My case passed the drop test and thankfully my Kindle still works great.


----------



## Rie142

HomeDiva -


> I have the flip style Kimono and love it. I had a bit of an accident and dropped my Kindle while standing. My case passed the drop test and thankfully my Kindle still works great. Smiley


That is good your kindle survived the fall. Nice to know that the JAVOedge cases protect so well.

Welcome to the boards.


----------



## lila

Based on the picture posted by a pp, is the interior of the blue croc a gray color? Thanks!


----------



## Rie142

> Based on the picture posted by a pp, is the interior of the blue croc a gray color? Thanks!


Yes the interior of my Blue Croc Flip Case is Light gray. I love it.


----------



## Javoedge

Rie142 said:


> JAVOedge -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I coordinate my Kindle case with other things? Nope. I just get what I like. I do love the blue Croc. Next I am going to get the Cherry Blossom in the Brown. I realized that I really like that one too.


Congrats on getting your Blue Croc! It looks great!


----------



## Javoedge

mistyd107 said:


> OT but may I ask how the drop protection is on your Razor Skin iPhone case is. I am disabled and fall at times so I am looking for a case that can take some impact and still protect the phone ok. and I must say the lanyard concept is a huge draw for me


Hey Mistyd107, I kept a Pink Razor Skin on my iPhone for 3 months to test it out 
The case is rubberized which is nice to grip and also provides some shock protection for bumps/falls. I've dropped it by accident in bathrooms, getting out of cars, etc. and my iPhone hasn't been affected. 

Here are some video reviews of the JAVOedge Razor Skin for the iPhone if you're interested.


----------



## mistyd107

Javoedge said:


> Hey Mistyd107, I kept a Pink Razor Skin on my iPhone for 3 months to test it out
> The case is rubberized which is nice to grip and also provides some shock protection for bumps/falls. I've dropped it by accident in bathrooms, getting out of cars, etc. and my iPhone hasn't been affected.
> 
> Here are some video reviews of the JAVOedge Razor Skin for the iPhone if you're interested.


thx I think I may give it a shot I don't get my phone until may.I've been told by several friends the iphone is what i need due to my hand issues but my falls can be nasty sometimes so I need shock protection for sure


----------



## Javoedge

Hey folks,

JAVOedge's Cherry Blossom Cases for the Kindle are out of stock! You guys totally cleared us out for the Winter Holidays! Oxford, Jet Black Fiber, etc.
We expect to get our next shipments by Jan 21st so pre-orders on Amazon can take place and be processed in queue appropriately when items get restored.

For some reason, our Amazon storefront made the link to the Cherry Blossom collection disappear so I've reposted it below. 
Cherry Blossom Kindle Cases Back on Amazon

Thank you for all your support here on KindleBoards!


----------



## njsweetp

Javoedge said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> JAVOedge's Cherry Blossom Cases for the Kindle are out of stock! You guys totally cleared us out for the Winter Holidays! Oxford, Jet Black Fiber, etc.
> We expect to get our next shipments by Jan 21st so pre-orders on Amazon can take place and be processed in queue appropriately when items get restored.
> 
> For some reason, our Amazon storefront made the link to the Cherry Blossom collection disappear so I've reposted it below.
> Cherry Blossom Kindle Cases Back on Amazon
> 
> Thank you for all your support here on KindleBoards!


I think I'm just about ready to order this in cocoa but don't know if I should order it directly from Javo or Amazon? Will Amazon take the discount code? Will I get it sooner ordering thru Javo?


----------



## ErinLindsey

Oooo...I'm getting the urge to pre-order the cherry blossom..._must...resist..._

I just got my JAVOedge Kyoto flip cover about a half hour ago.

I really like it, a lot more than I thought I would. It doesnt feel as heavy as the other cases I've used for a Kindle.

It feels lighter than the stock cover that came with my Kindle 1...it's definitely lighter than the Amazon K2 cover that my dad just quit using. The cover I gave my dad for Xmas that I borrowed till the JAVOedge cover came (think it's a Mivizu, or Mizivu?) is only a little heavier than the Kyoto. It feels about equal in weight to my Strangedog cover that my K1 wears.

For my hands, which get tired really easily, (I have MS) the Kyoto is extremely comfortable to hold. It's light, very soft, and the fabric doesnt feel slick to numb fingers like the fabric that my Strangedog cover for my K1 feels like.

The Kyoto feels like it's cotton, but might be a blend of cotton or something else. It feels really nice to my numb fingers.

I LOVE the kickstand! I wasnt sure about that, but the first time I sat it down and read with it...it's perfect!

I get my new built-in desk finished tomorrow. (I've been staring at a desk that's been sans desktop for two weeks now...the top is finally getting installed tomorrow...yay!) It's going to be great to sit at my new desk and read my Kindle hands free. I'll also be able to crochet/knit while reading my Kindle a lot easier...(hopefully I'll build up some strength in my hands with the needlework)

I just checked to make sure the Kyoto fits in my Belkin netbook bag (my netbook, ironically, doesnt fit in the netbook bag) and the Kyoto cover fits perfectly in the netbook bag! I'll have to find my other style of Belkin netbook bag (one with the handles) and make sure that one fits. It should.

I'm very happy with the new JAVOedge flip case. I'll have to post pictures of my Kindle in it's cover as soon as I get my desk all situated.

Now I just have to resist wanting to buy more JAVOedge cases. My debit card will become anorexic if I give in to the urge.


----------



## F1Wild

I just watched your video, Javoedge, and wonder if you will be carrying similar skin cases for the Blackberry Storm 2 (9550) anytime soon?  On your website you offer a basic black for the "Storm" (and a Hypnotic for the 9530), but nothing for the "Storm2" yet.  I hope to see something with a little more pizzaz!  Any info?


----------



## cheerio

Javoedge said:


> The Flip Cases for Amazon Kindle 2 sport a pull-out kickstand to prop your case up. It folds flat to the back of the case when not in use.
> The kickstand is stitched into back of the case. There's strap attached to the kickstand prop and the case to make sure it stays in fixed propped upposition.
> 
> Here's a few product shots that indicate what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extended and held in place with the support kickstand strap.
> 
> Hope that helps!


I like the leaf pattern


----------



## Javoedge

njsweetp said:


> I think I'm just about ready to order this in cocoa but don't know if I should order it directly from Javo or Amazon? Will Amazon take the discount code? Will I get it sooner ordering thru Javo?


The KindleBoard discount works for JAVOedge.com AND Amazon. 

It depends on your shipping preference:
For standard shipping, both sites use USPS First Class shipping so the delivery window isn't that far apart. USPS Standard shipping takes between 3-7 business days to reach folks in different parts of the US. For JAVOedge.com, if online orders are placed before 1PM PST, the order will usually get processed/handled that day. For Amazon, there is a 1-2 day turnaround to receive order slips so we can process/handle. 
_My advice: _If you're not in a rush, I'd go for Amazon since it does offer free shipping on orders over $25 

For faster shipping methods, I'd go with JAVOedge.com if you're willing to splurge. 
If you need something ASAP, we do offer UPS Express (Next Day service) so if you place an early morning shopping order (before NOON PST), our JAVOedge office can usually process/handle/send it out same day. For extra security, we also offer UPS Ground if you prefer signed deliveries also on JAVOedge.com. 
_My advice:_ If you need a rush order, go with JAVOedge.com and pay for the extra service/shipping. If you have a special gift or an emergency and are willing to pay extra for earliest delivery, place your order early (and if needed, call us! and we can take care of it).

Also, for International Customers (including Canadians), JAVOedge.com offers cheaper International shipping.

For pre-orders, we treat processing pre-orders based on the time of when they placed the pre-order. So if you placed your pre-order first, you get first dibs on getting your package out the door (for both Amazon and JAVOedge). Unless there's a major backload, usually we are able to turn around processing quickly for back orders. 
Whew. Hope that helps!


----------



## Javoedge

ErinLindsey said:


> I just got my JAVOedge Kyoto flip cover about a half hour ago.
> I really like it, a lot more than I thought I would. It doesnt feel as heavy as the other cases I've used for a Kindle.
> It feels lighter than the stock cover that came with my Kindle 1...it's definitely lighter than the Amazon K2 cover that my dad just quit using. The cover I gave my dad for Xmas that I borrowed till the JAVOedge cover came (think it's a Mivizu, or Mizivu?) is only a little heavier than the Kyoto. It feels about equal in weight to my Strangedog cover that my K1 wears.
> For my hands, which get tired really easily, (I have MS) the Kyoto is extremely comfortable to hold. It's light, very soft, and the fabric doesnt feel slick to numb fingers like the fabric that my Strangedog cover for my K1 feels like.
> The Kyoto feels like it's cotton, but might be a blend of cotton or something else. It feels really nice to my numb fingers.
> I LOVE the kickstand! I wasnt sure about that, but the first time I sat it down and read with it...it's perfect!
> 
> I get my new built-in desk finished tomorrow. (I've been staring at a desk that's been sans desktop for two weeks now...the top is finally getting installed tomorrow...yay!) It's going to be great to sit at my new desk and read my Kindle hands free. I'll also be able to crochet/knit while reading my Kindle a lot easier...(hopefully I'll build up some strength in my hands with the needlework)
> I just checked to make sure the Kyoto fits in my Belkin netbook bag (my netbook, ironically, doesnt fit in the netbook bag) and the Kyoto cover fits perfectly in the netbook bag! I'll have to find my other style of Belkin netbook bag (one with the handles) and make sure that one fits. It should.
> I'm very happy with the new JAVOedge flip case. I'll have to post pictures of my Kindle in it's cover as soon as I get my desk all situated.
> Now I just have to resist wanting to buy more JAVOedge cases. My debit card will become anorexic if I give in to the urge.


Erin, thank you for your really thoughtful and extensive review. I'm sure that will benefit lots of people who have similar issues -- the kickstand, lightness of case, feel of case exterior, etc. I'm glad that you and the JAVOedge Kyoto Flip Case are happy together. If you wanted to share that on the product feedback for our Amazon page that would be awesome! 

It's weird that we get such positive feedback on our Cherry Blossom and other fabric cases but we don't hear any feedback on our Amazon pages. 
I'm glad people are still shopping! You guys are a big help!


----------



## ErinLindsey

I posted feedback on the Amazon page yesterday...before I even posted here! http://www.amazon.com/Holiday-JAVOedge-Amazon-Kindle-Shipping/dp/B002PJUA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1262745891&tag=kbpst-20&sr=1-2


----------



## Javoedge

F1Wild said:


> I just watched your video, Javoedge, and wonder if you will be carrying similar skin cases for the Blackberry Storm 2 (9550) anytime soon? On your website you offer a basic black for the "Storm" (and a Hypnotic for the 9530), but nothing for the "Storm2" yet. I hope to see something with a little more pizzaz! Any info?


We don't have anything in development for the Blackberry Storm 2. Though I can certainly pass this suggestion to our product development folks to look into it.


----------



## Javoedge

ErinLindsey said:


> I posted feedback on the Amazon page yesterday...before I even posted here! http://www.amazon.com/Holiday-JAVOedge-Amazon-Kindle-Shipping/dp/B002PJUA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1262745891&tag=kbpst-20&sr=1-2


Thanks for the link Erin! Since we're such a small business, our Amazon feedback on our products (along with everyone's word of mouth) def helps us keep growing


----------



## F1Wild

Javoedge said:


> We don't have anything in development for the Blackberry Storm 2. Though I can certainly pass this suggestion to our product development folks to look into it.


Cheers! Thanks for the reply!


----------



## kevindorsey

Looks like a very solid case.  I had one similar to this,but it was no name brand from China.


----------



## Javoedge

*SORTA RELATED PRODUCT RELEASE*









Just what came into our offices? The Cherry Blossom Book Style Case for the iPhone 3GS/3G!  As a spinoff to our popular Kindle cases, we have them in Red, Ocean Blue, and Cocoa Brown. Here's a quick snapshot from our camera above. Who knows, we may offer a bundle deal where folks can color coordinate their Cherry Blossom Kindle cases with one of these in a Kindle/iPhone case purchase.

To see what they look like up close, take a browse at JAVOedge's blog post.

OK, now back to our regular programming.


----------



## mistyd107

just opened my Javoedge blue croc bookstyle case and my initial impression is wow. I had a similar case made previously and I love the previous case for sentimental reasons but just looking at it you can see a difference in the two cases. My neighbor who is a non kindle person immediately remarked to me that she could see the javoedge was a much stronger case(more secure) option Personally, I love the feel and texture of it. I also love the magnetic closure which I can feel but can't see.I look forward to using it and seeing if my initial impression holds. So far I'm very impressed.
Thanks Javoedge

ps will post pics after monday have to get some help doing that


----------



## ErinLindsey

I finally got my computer moved onto my new desk, and got my pictures off of my digital camera. Now I can show off my Kindle cover.

Here's a few pictures of my JAVOedge cover. I bought the Kyoto style.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v163/ErinLindsey/stuff/DSC03685.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v163/ErinLindsey/stuff/DSC03682.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v163/ErinLindsey/stuff/DSC03681.jpg

I'm still thinking about getting one of the cherry blossom covers, but I'm really loving the colors of the fabric in the Kyoto right now. Kind of glad that the cherry blossom was sold out now.


----------



## mistyd107

quick question will the older bookstyle covers IE cherry blossom ever implement the new magnetic closure found on the new croc cases?  just wondering for future reference


----------



## Javoedge

mistyd107 said:


> quick question will the older bookstyle covers IE cherry blossom ever implement the new magnetic closure found on the new croc cases? just wondering for future reference


Misty, after seeing everyone here take in our new magnetic cases with open arm, we will continue to update our previous cases to the new style. You can expect to see the Cherry Blossom Book Style cases with magnetic enclosures. We do have to thank everyone here who suggested this feature to us. We couldn't have done it w/o you!


----------



## Javoedge

ErinLindsey said:


> I finally got my computer moved onto my new desk, and got my pictures off of my digital camera. Now I can show off my Kindle cover.
> 
> Here's a few pictures of my JAVOedge cover. I bought the Kyoto style.
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v163/ErinLindsey/stuff/DSC03685.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v163/ErinLindsey/stuff/DSC03682.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v163/ErinLindsey/stuff/DSC03681.jpg
> I'm still thinking about getting one of the cherry blossom covers, but I'm really loving the colors of the fabric in the Kyoto right now. Kind of glad that the cherry blossom was sold out now.



















Nice snapshots! Looks really pretty propped on your desk!


----------



## F1Wild

Bee-U-T-ful!


----------



## Reyn

I purchased the polynesian book style cover at the beginning of Jan.  I am not so patiently awaiting its arrival...it should be delivered tomorrow or Mon.  I am really hoping for tomorrow.


----------



## ErinLindsey

I actually took the pictures on the coffee table the other day before I moved my computers back into my bedroom.   

I might take new pictures of the JAVOedge cover once I get my desk totally organized. My new desktop is much prettier than the maple coffee table is. 

That new cover is so nice to hold while I'm reading the Kindle. Much nicer than the Strangedog cover that my Kindle1 is in.


----------



## Rie142

I hope your cover comes tomorrow too Reyn!  I sure love mine from there.


----------



## TheBroad

I got my Bahama book-style case yesterday.  Very nice!  I was surprised to see the closure on the back, which I find odd but not a big deal at all.  My Kindle slipped right in and looks happy in there!  I'm glad it's protected now.  It gives me some peace-of-mind.

If I get a 2nd one, it will probably be the cork...I love the natural materials.  Edit: One thing though, I didn't realize it was made of cork until I saw the company rep mention it on this board!  The description on the website just says "without chopping a single tree" and that it's non-leather.  The LAST thing I wanted was a plastic "wood print" so I went with the Bahama case.  In a way I feel like the cork would protect it even better, but now that I have the bamboo one, I see that it's pretty darned cushy


----------



## Reyn

Yayy! I got my Javoedge Polynesian Cover today!! I love the cover. I was a little surpised about how rough the cover felt...not too bad but like burlap. I thought it would be a little softer and the snap being on the back of the cover was a little odd to me. I really liked how easily the cover bent back. It didn't take any coaxing on my part it was very easy to bend. The inside is a very soft leather (?) .
Here are the pictures.










































Just based on a few mins with the cover...I am very pleased! Seems to be a great cover.


----------



## drenee

Great pictures.  Thank you.  It looks like the cover fits very nicely.  
deb


----------



## F1Wild

Beautiful cover, Reyn!  Does it make you sad that your skin doesn't show very much?


----------



## Reyn

F1Wild said:


> Beautiful cover, Reyn! Does it make you sad that your skin doesn't show very much?


I thought it would bother me more than it actually does. This skin has been on my K2 since I got it (I think I got it in June or July) and I am ready for a change. I will also purchase a medge go cover so I will be able to see the new skin too. I want to choose a new skin that has several colors in it so it is easier to coordinate.


----------



## Rie142

Reyn - I think the snap is on the back so you don't accidentally push to hard on the screen.


----------



## Javoedge

Reyn said:


> Yayy! I got my Javoedge Polynesian Cover today!! I love the cover. I was a little surpised about how rough the cover felt...not too bad but like burlap. I thought it would be a little softer and the snap being on the back of the cover was a little odd to me. I really liked how easily the cover bent back. It didn't take any coaxing on my part it was very easy to bend. The inside is a very soft leather (?) .
> Here are the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just based on a few mins with the cover...I am very pleased! Seems to be a great cover.


Great cover photos of the JAVOedge Polynesian Flip case, Reyn! The interior is a non-leather for more rigid support for the inside case holder. It holds its shape better over time to keep your Kindle in a protected fit. Your skin compliments it also!


----------



## Reyn

Rie142 said:


> Reyn - I think the snap is on the back so you don't accidentally push to hard on the screen.


I guess that makes sense. I really like the cover, I would like it more if the interior around the screen was printed. I need something colorful,for some reason a solid color is kind of boring to me.

Thanks for the picture comments.


----------



## chellie

After a few weeks trying to decide on a case for my Christmas Kindle, I just placed an order for the JAVOedge Jet Black Fiber flip case.  The style is just right for me, and, to be honest, seeing JAVOedge's customer service & attentiveness to this thread is what sealed the deal for me.

I think I'm just as excited waiting for the case as I was for the Kindle itself!


----------



## Rie142

Chellie - I am excited for you too.    I love my JAVOedge blue Croc flip case.  You will love your BLack Fiber one I am sure.  

JAVOedge has awesome customer service.  They are just very nice people and they really care about there customers.


----------



## xianfox

chellie said:


> After a few weeks trying to decide on a case for my Christmas Kindle, I just placed an order for the JAVOedge Jet Black Fiber flip case. The style is just right for me, and, to be honest, seeing JAVOedge's customer service & attentiveness to this thread is what sealed the deal for me.
> 
> I think I'm just as excited waiting for the case as I was for the Kindle itself!


I just got my Jet Black Flip Case on Saturday for my Xmas Kindle too. It fits very well and I'm quite happy with it. I've dealt with JAVOedge a few times in the past with PDA accessories and I've always been happy with their products and customer service.

Enjoy your new case.


----------



## Javoedge

xianfox said:


> I just got my Jet Black Flip Case on Saturday for my Xmas Kindle too. It fits very well and I'm quite happy with it. I've dealt with JAVOedge a few times in the past with PDA accessories and I've always been happy with their products and customer service.





chellie said:


> After a few weeks trying to decide on a case for my Christmas Kindle, I just placed an order for the JAVOedge Jet Black Fiber flip case. The style is just right for me, and, to be honest, seeing JAVOedge's customer service & attentiveness to this thread is what sealed the deal for me.


Whoo! Thanks for the compliments, I'm totally passing this up to our customer service folks so they know they're being appreciated too here 
We're always curious to see how the cases look out in the wild, so xianfox let us know if you'd like to model your case for Kindle Boards, 
Chellie, congrats on making the leap and choosing JAVOedge for your Kindle. We're really happy when people try us out.


----------



## xianfox

Javoedge said:


> \We're always curious to see how the cases look out in the wild, so xianfox let us know if you'd like to model your case for Kindle Boards,


Not too much to show, it's a plain Kindle 2 with the JAVOedge Jet Black Flip Case.










About the only thing I've done unique is to put a business card with "Reward For Return" and my Google Voice phone number on it into the business card slot.


----------



## ErinLindsey

I took my K2 and it's new JAVOedge cover out into the world today (it's first expedition) and ate while reading my K2 at Burger King. (I made sure to not touch my Kindle with any greasy fingers) 

Used the kickstand...it was GREAT!  I got a few looks from people, but no one asked me "is that a kindle?"... The looks I got were more of a befuddled look, like they'd never even heard of a kindle before. (there are people like that...one of my best friends didnt know what a Kindle was a few weeks ago)


----------



## Javoedge

xianfox said:


> Not too much to show, it's a plain Kindle 2 with the JAVOedge Jet Black Flip Case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the only thing I've done unique is to put a business card with "Reward For Return" and my Google Voice phone number on it into the business card slot.


Nice screen saver, xianfox! Thanks for the photo! 



ErinLindsey said:


> I took my K2 and it's new JAVOedge cover out into the world today (it's first expedition) and ate while reading my K2 at Burger King. (I made sure to not touch my Kindle with any greasy fingers)
> Used the kickstand...it was GREAT! I got a few looks from people, but no one asked me "is that a kindle?"... The looks I got were more of a befuddled look, like they'd never even heard of a kindle before. (there are people like that...one of my best friends didnt know what a Kindle was a few weeks ago)


In Seattle, you see a fair amount of people with Kindles walking around. I've seen people take it to the parks to lie on the grass and read them on a Sunny day. I was amazed till I actually picked one up and realized these devices are really lightweight and portable! I'd totally take it to the park and read or to a nice place to eat.


----------



## ErinLindsey

My dad likes to sit outside in the summer with his kindle and read it till it's so dark he has to turn on his book light, and then he'll sit there and read for another couple of hours or until he needs to get new batteries.

I like that the Kindles dont weigh any more than some paperbacks. (heck, a Harry Potter book weighs more, even in paperback)


----------



## Javoedge

So for Valentine's Day (yes, can you believe people are already seeing it everywhere), does anyone do anything special for that day? Totally in the name for research.


----------



## Pushka

Heck, we had Hot Cross Buns and Easter Eggs in the stores the day after New Years Eve!  Havent seen much about Valentines Day just yet - too early for florists, our main present on the 14th.


----------



## chellie

I was pleasantly surprised when I walked out the door to go to work this afternoon - my Jet Black Fiber flip case had arrived!!  I only ordered it Wednesday morning - couldn't believe it arrived this quickly.  

So aside from being thrilled with the shipping speed, I LOVE THE CASE!!  It's exactly what I'd wanted: elegant, sturdy, and interesting to look at without being too "fancy."  As beautiful as the Oberons are, they're just not my style.  This one definitely is.  

I'll see about getting some pics of it tomorrow in the light of day.


----------



## Javoedge

chellie said:


> I was pleasantly surprised when I walked out the door to go to work this afternoon - my Jet Black Fiber flip case had arrived!! I only ordered it Wednesday morning - couldn't believe it arrived this quickly.
> 
> So aside from being thrilled with the shipping speed, I LOVE THE CASE!! It's exactly what I'd wanted: elegant, sturdy, and interesting to look at without being too "fancy." As beautiful as the Oberons are, they're just not my style. This one definitely is.
> 
> I'll see about getting some pics of it tomorrow in the light of day.


Congrats! Can't wait to see how you model your Kindle 
Happy MLK Day folks! Hope those of you who aren't working are enjoying the holiday ~ we here at JAVOedge are open!


----------



## drenee

I am not planning anything with my DF for Valentine's Day.  But the Daytona 500 is that day, so I'll be in front of the TV the entire day, and loving it.
deb


----------



## Javoedge

*Valentine's Day Holiday Specials*

















*Looking for something special for that special Valentine?* JAVOedge is throwing its Annual Valentine's Day Holiday Sale of bundled gifts for you or a loved one, be it your family, friends, or significant others. Or, if you've been especially good to yourself, you! Sometimes you need to take yourself out to town too! Like, L'oreal says: You're Worth It!  As a fun holiday idea, we created these cheeky Valentine's Day e-cards for our Kindle lovers! They also serve as a nice suggestion (hint, hint) to someone you may want to clue in on. You can just email or print them out...  Not necessarily a pink-only theme, we have stuff that would be good for non-girly colors too.

Come check out our selection at our *Valentine's Day Specials @ JAVOedge Amazon Store*

Here are a few samples below: 





























Valentine's Day - JAVOedge Pink & Black Croc Book Style Case for the Amazon Kindle 2 
Valentine's Day - JAVOedge Pink Croc Book Style Case for the Amazon Kindle 2 & the Apple iPhone 3GS/3G 
Valentine's Day - JAVOedge Blue & Red Croc Book Style Case for the Amazon Kindle 2
JAVOedge Apple iPhone 3GS/3G Bookstyle Case Bundle (Pink/Black)


----------



## Rie142

Ok so it looks like I am going to have to get a new cover for my Itouch.  I hope the Iphone cover will work for it.  I am off to check it all out.


----------



## hudsonam

I would love to see an IRL picture (close) of the red Cherry Blossom print cover, if anyone has one. It looks gorgeous, and I need a fun cover.


----------



## Javoedge

Hope y'all liked the V-Day cards  

A question to all the Kindle Board folks: Aside from Kindle Boards, what other sites/blogs do you check out to read about cases? Are there any review sites? YouTube reviewers? I know Octochick likes to review'em   but was wondering if anyone else out there knew.


----------



## drenee

I LOVE the Valentine's cards, but I'm a sucker for pink any time of the year.  

I like to look on Amazon and see if anything new has popped up.  But it's not the best site.  
Normally I go to any blog or reviews that are linked to KB.  

Thank you being such a great part of KB.  We appreciate your participation and attention to your products and your customers.  
I have my eye on the Pink Croc case.  I'm loving my Pink Croc sleeve.  
deb


----------



## mistyd107

I have started to use my Javoedge croc blue and to be perfectly honest I'm in LOVE.  I have FINALLY found a cover I can use along with my Bobarra covers and feel like my k2 is completely safe.  I absolutely love the feel of the croc and the shade of blue is fantabulous!  I have finally found two companies I will continually use for my Kindle. Now I just have to figure out a way to make sure they both get use. 
Anyway, I just wanted to say thanks Javoedge and I sincerely hope you continue to make the covers for future versions of kindle


----------



## kevindorsey

Way too much pink in the last picture


----------



## Rie142

Javoedge said:


> Hope y'all liked the V-Day cards
> 
> A question to all the Kindle Board folks: Aside from Kindle Boards, what other sites/blogs do you check out to read about cases? Are there any review sites? YouTube reviewers? I know Octochick likes to review'em  but was wondering if anyone else out there knew.


I really don't go to other sites to check out cases. I read about them here that is it.


----------



## mistyd107

Rie142 said:


> I really don't go to other sites to check out cases. I read about them here that is it.


Me too and sometimes I wish I never found KB then I wouldn't know about the pretty, but that's ok its fun


----------



## Rie142

mistyd107 said:


> Me too and sometimes I wish I never found KB then I wouldn't know about the pretty, but that's ok its fun


I know what you mean mistyd107, I spend most of my time online here at KB.  Always reading, checking and looking at the pictures.


----------



## Raffeer

This is a very expensive site between the enablers and the enabled (that's me). I warn people when I mention it. 
I'm not complaining though I love my javoedge K2 flip (cocoa) and iphone flip (pink croc).


----------



## Javoedge

mistyd107 said:


> I have started to use my Javoedge croc blue and to be perfectly honest I'm in LOVE. I have FINALLY found a cover I can use along with my Bobarra covers and feel like my k2 is completely safe. I absolutely love the feel of the croc and the shade of blue is fantabulous! I have finally found two companies I will continually use for my Kindle. Now I just have to figure out a way to make sure they both get use.
> Anyway, I just wanted to say thanks Javoedge and I sincerely hope you continue to make the covers for future versions of kindle


Thanks mistyd107!!  I'm forwarding your comments to our JAVOedge Office cause we're always looking for product design feedback. Please feel free to leave the same feedback on Amazon! That really helps us since we're such a small company and we're trying to get known along the bigger brands -- Amazon is really our friend when it comes to customers trusting our products based on what folks like you say on it.

Please post some photos! Are you coordinating your case w/ your fashion accessories? Sports Days? Would love to see it around town.


----------



## Javoedge

kevindorsey said:


> Way too much pink in the last picture


Hey kevindorsey,
We have non-pink combos for the Valentine's Day holiday promotion also 
Are you a fan of Red, Blue, Black?

  

In for a penny, in for a pound. If you've been trying to decide between 1 or the other, why not get both?  Don't forget, we offer Kindle Board members JAVOedge's 15% discount.


----------



## mistyd107

Javoedge said:


> Thanks mistyd107!!  I'm forwarding your comments to our JAVOedge Office cause we're always looking for product design feedback. Please feel free to leave the same feedback on Amazon! That really helps us since we're such a small company and we're trying to get known along the bigger brands -- Amazon is really our friend when it comes to customers trusting our products based on what folks like you say on it.
> 
> Please post some photos! Are you coordinating your case w/ your fashion accessories? Sports Days? Would love to see it around town.


I'm waiting for a friend to email me the pics we took! when I get them I'll post for you and everyone else!!!!! I have to say aside from the security and color I absolutely love the magnet closure it makes it very easy for me since I have good use of one hand. My Bobarra has a similar closure it has a magnet flap. Not Sure how I'll switch it out though. The croc Blue matches the blue of my favorite sports team so thats an idea. One is the leather and one is fabric decisions decisions...LOL

I just submitted a review to amazon hope it helps!


----------



## Javoedge

mistyd107 said:


> I'm waiting for a friend to email me the pics we took! when I get them I'll post for you and everyone else!!!!! I have to say aside from the security and color I absolutely love the magnet closure it makes it very easy for me since I have good use of one hand. My Bobarra has a similar closure it has a magnet flap. Not Sure how I'll switch it out though. The croc Blue matches the blue of my favorite sports team so thats an idea. One is the leather and one is fabric decisions decisions...LOL
> 
> I just submitted a review to amazon hope it helps!


All the Amazon review contributions matter! Just saw a few pop up since over the Christmas Holidays and into January 
All 5-stars! Thanks to the folks who've been adding their $.02 to Amazon 
JAVOedge Cobalt Blue Croc Book Style Case for the Amazon Kindle 2
JAVOedge Cherry Blossom Flip Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2 (Red)
JAVOedge Cherry Blossom Flip Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2 (Cocoa Brown)


----------



## misskris

OK - I'm new to KB and just got my Kindle for christmas and have spent an enormous amount of time trying to figure out which case I should get - I have to move on with my life (if you get what I mean!!) I really like the Javoedge covers, they seem to be just what I am looking for and all of the reviews here on this thread have been fabulous.... so close to buying!  How do I go about getting the 15% discount?  Is there a promo code available?

Oh- and I was just on the Javoedge site and looking at the croc cases, but have question.  Some of the pics I've seen show this case (book style) with a snap closure, but on the website they appear to not have the closure.  Did they change that?  How does it stay closed, as that was a big draw for me, the snap closure so it will stay closed if I throw it in my bag.  Just cuious!

Thanks!


----------



## Andra

The promo code is in the first posting on the first page of this thread underneath the photos.
I can't speak to the book style cases, but my flip cased all close with magnets.


----------



## drenee

I can't speak for the book style either, as I have the Pink Croc sleeve.  It also closes with a magnet, which I didn't think I would like.  But I like the magnet better than the snap I have on my Mizivu cover.  
Let us know which cover you decide, Misskris.
deb


----------



## misskris

Thanks!  I just ordered the red cherry blossom (book style). This is my first cover, I seriously spent WAY too much time trying to make a decision!  But now I can't wait!!  I am sure once I start with the first cover, there will be certainly more in my Kindle's future.  OK - now back to my life!!

Cheers!


----------



## Guest

I think I'm just about ready to order this in cocoa but don't know if I should order it directly from Javo or Amazon? Will Amazon take the discount code? Will I get it sooner ordering thru Javo?


----------



## misskris

devilmafia said:


> I think I'm just about ready to order this in cocoa but don't know if I should order it directly from Javo or Amazon? Will Amazon take the discount code? Will I get it sooner ordering thru Javo?


I just ordered mine thru amazon, as i ordered the bundle with the screen protector and it was bettered priced (like 10 less) AND they accept the promo code AND free shipping.


----------



## mistyd107

misskris said:


> OK - I'm new to KB and just got my Kindle for christmas and have spent an enormous amount of time trying to figure out which case I should get - I have to move on with my life (if you get what I mean!!) I really like the Javoedge covers, they seem to be just what I am looking for and all of the reviews here on this thread have been fabulous.... so close to buying! How do I go about getting the 15% discount? Is there a promo code available?
> 
> Oh- and I was just on the Javoedge site and looking at the croc cases, but have question. Some of the pics I've seen show this case (book style) with a snap closure, but on the website they appear to not have the closure. Did they change that? How does it stay closed, as that was a big draw for me, the snap closure so it will stay closed if I throw it in my bag. Just cuious!
> 
> Thanks!


The new croc bookstyle cases have a magnetic closure the magnets are embedded in the cover.(personally I LOVE the magnet closure) the original book style cover had a snap. hope that helps


----------



## mistyd107

Javoedge-
do you know if the magnet has been incorporated into the cherry blossom book style cases yet?


----------



## Javoedge

mistyd107 said:


> Javoedge-
> do you know if the magnet has been incorporated into the cherry blossom book style cases yet?





misskris said:


> Oh- and I was just on the Javoedge site and looking at the croc cases, but have question. Some of the pics I've seen show this case (book style) with a snap closure, but on the website they appear to not have the closure. Did they change that? How does it stay closed, as that was a big draw for me, the snap closure so it will stay closed if I throw it in my bag. Just cuious!
> Thanks!


Hey misskris,
Thanks for ordering from us for your FIRST Kindle Case! The Cherry Blossom cases are gorgeous! The new croc cases include a magnetized case closure so it maintains the sleek look of the case and makes it easier to open/close, lay flat, etc. JAVOedge has taken into account case closure security with a magnetized latch and it should be sturdy enough to not fly open at being jostled around in your bag, etc. You can ask the folks like mistyd107 about how she likes her magnetized latch on her case (seems like she does ) I

Hey mistyd107 + misskris
Well, we just got our BIG shipment of restocks in and the Cherry Blossom cases were updated to include magnetized case closures -- they look like this now ~ I don't have the latest new stock photos but this is same closure style for Kindle now. f you have any questions about the latch or after trying it out and it doesn't work out, feel free to email us + let us know and we can take care of it for you since we are in the midst of updating our product photos to show our new updates for the Cherry Blossom cases (in regards to the closures).


----------



## Javoedge

devilmafia said:


> I think I'm just about ready to order this in cocoa but don't know if I should order it directly from Javo or Amazon? Will Amazon take the discount code? Will I get it sooner ordering thru Javo?


Hey devilmafia,

The coupon code works for both JAVOedge.com + Amazon.com.
Please read this thread post on the difference between *ordering JAVOedge.com vs. Amazon* which outlines it here.


----------



## Javoedge

*RESTOCKED PRODUCTS*
Cherry Blossom Case Collection are back! (Red, Ocean Blue, Cocoa) +_ we have a new color!!! Twilight Purple! _Photos to come.
Kyoto Book and Flip Cases are back!
Black Fiber Book Case is back! (magnetized)

More news to come


----------



## mistyd107

hmm twilight purple....sounds interesting ...I do not need another cover...I do not need another cover


----------



## Andra

PLEASE tell me that I can get a purple flip for my DX.
PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE


----------



## misskris

Purple Really?  I JUST ordered a red one today, but had I known I would have held out for the purple!  Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## drenee

Oh my, what a tease.  Just tell us a color and then make us wait for the pics.  
deb


----------



## hudsonam

Javoedge said:


> *RESTOCKED PRODUCTS*
> Cherry Blossom Case Collection are back! (Red, Ocean Blue, Cocoa) +_ we have a new color!!! Twilight Purple! _Photos to come.
> Kyoto Book and Flip Cases are back!
> Black Fiber Book Case is back! (magnetized)
> 
> More news to come


Where do we buy the elusive purple?!


----------



## drenee

I don't think they have it ready yet.  I didn't find anything on their site or at Amazon.  
Hopefully we'll get the first sneak peek.
deb


----------



## sixkidsmom

I asked and you did it!!! My pink covers for both my Kindle and my i-Phone in a bundle.  Now to convince my DH that I NEED them!!!

Thanks JAVOedge!!


----------



## Rie142

Javoedge said:


> *RESTOCKED PRODUCTS*
> Cherry Blossom Case Collection are back! (Red, Ocean Blue, Cocoa) +_ we have a new color!!! Twilight Purple! _Photos to come.
> Kyoto Book and Flip Cases are back!
> Black Fiber Book Case is back! (magnetized)
> More news to come


OH NO... PURPLE... I love purple and I love the Cherry Blossom design. . . I do not need a new case, I just got this Blue Croc.  Now I have to rethink this whole one case and one case only.  I want the purple one.


----------



## sixkidsmom

DH said yes, so my Pink Croc Kindle and i-Phone cases are ordered.  Thanks for the discount and along with free shipping really made it a deal!!


----------



## ErinLindsey

Purple!?!?  

*slapping hand away from the 1-click ordering at Amazon* 

I like purple! 

I wonder how much change I have in my piggy bank? (actually, it's a cow)...I could go and Coinstar my change...


----------



## Javoedge

sixkidsmom said:


> DH said yes, so my Pink Croc Kindle and i-Phone cases are ordered. Thanks for the discount and along with free shipping really made it a deal!!


*Yay! *Dancing Around* Your DH is the best for playing along with your Kindle craze  *
You should send him this as a Thanks! LOL, just made it for the occasion:










Here's an email link that you can copy/paste and share to him: 
 Valentine's Day Thank You


----------



## drenee

Not fair...you posted and I thought you had posted that picture of the purple you have us all anticipating.   
deb


----------



## Javoedge

*Cherry Blossom Book Case for Kindle 2 (Twilight Purple)*










This is what our design folks photographed in the studio. I'll have an office in-real-life shot of how they look too coming.... 



ErinLindsey said:


> Purple!?!?
> *slapping hand away from the 1-click ordering at Amazon*
> I like purple!
> I wonder how much change I have in my piggy bank? (actually, it's a cow)...I could go and Coinstar my change...


----------



## drenee

Wow!!  Very nice.  
deb


----------



## Rie142

Javoedge said:


> *Cherry Blossom Book Case for Kindle 2 (Twilight Purple)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what our design folks photographed in the studio. I'll have an office in-real-life shot of how they look too coming....


Ok, darn it all, Now I have to seriously save some coins so I can buy this cover. AAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHH! 

That is just stunning.


----------



## mistyd107

crap crap crap I need to STOP visiting this thread seriously...silly ? but is the frame for the kindle in the cherry blossom's print leather as well? like with the croc case or is it fabric?


----------



## Raffeer

Oh my and I thought my cocoa flip was the cat's pajamas. That purple is impressive. Maybe the cat needs a new pair?
Javoedge clear up a mystery for me. What is the purpose of the ribbon tag on the outside of the case? 

Hmm just had a thought. Will the iPhone case ever be coming out in the purple fabric? I've got the pink croc but kinda think I'd like the fabric even more and I do love my pink croc iphone case.


----------



## Javoedge

Here's an office snap shot that my coworker took with his BlackBerry Cam (please excuse our blah office lighting).



Raffeer said:


> Will the iPhone case ever be coming out in the purple fabric? I've got the pink croc but kinda think I'd like the fabric even more and I do love my pink croc iphone case.


Why, yes, we happen to have it as a Purple iPhone Case too. 









Isn't it gorrrrrgeous? I want one too


----------



## Javoedge

mistyd107 said:


> crap crap crap I need to STOP visiting this thread seriously...silly ? but is the frame for the kindle in the cherry blossom's print leather as well? like with the croc case or is it fabric?


  Keep visiting our thread!!

re: Frame for JAVOedge's Cases
Someone asked about our inside materials for our Croc Cases here. I'll link but include the excerpt:

_"The exterior sports the stamped leather and the interior features a soft non-leather lining to prevent scratches along with a rigid holster frame (made of synthetic material) which you slide your Kindle into. Why not all-leather? Apparently, after talking to a designer, I found out that since leather is a natural material, it'll wear and loosen over time and soften the holster's shape. So we substituted a stronger material to keep your Kindle sturdy and protected in its inner holster frame to protect against drops/bumps/shakes/slides."_

So our interior body frame (the part that you slide your Kindle into) is made of a very rigid synthetic holster that won't lose its rigidity over time as leather would. It's the same for the Cherry Blossom cases.


----------



## ErinLindsey

But, does the purple cherry blossom come in the flip style case?? 

And, will any of the other cases in the different fabrics (the Kyoto) be offered in purple??


----------



## mistyd107

Javoedge said:


> Keep visiting our thread!!
> 
> re: Frame for JAVOedge's Cases
> Someone asked about our inside materials for our Croc Cases here. I'll link but include the excerpt:
> 
> _"The exterior sports the stamped leather and the interior features a soft non-leather lining to prevent scratches along with a rigid holster frame (made of synthetic material) which you slide your Kindle into. Why not all-leather? Apparently, after talking to a designer, I found out that since leather is a natural material, it'll wear and loosen over time and soften the holster's shape. So we substituted a stronger material to keep your Kindle sturdy and protected in its inner holster frame to protect against drops/bumps/shakes/slides."_
> 
> So our interior body frame (the part that you slide your Kindle into) is made of a very rigid synthetic holster that won't lose its rigidity over time as leather would. It's the same for the Cherry Blossom cases.


Thx thats what I figured just making sure


----------



## Andra

Why do you always ignore me when I ask for new cases for the DX?  You are not going to get expanded sales if you continue to offer basic black and pastel pink cases...


----------



## Javoedge

Andra said:


> Why do you always ignore me when I ask for new cases for the DX? You are not going to get expanded sales if you continue to offer basic black and pastel pink cases...


Hey Andra,
Thanks for keeping us in mind here at Kindle Boards. I jump in and out of these threads and just saw your notice now. At this time, we don't have anything avail. for the Kindle DX lineup but like I always mention here, as soon as we do have anything new for the Kindle lines (Kindle 2, Kindle DX), you guys are one of the first places we go to tell. Please take that to heart and thank you for always checking in with us despite our limited selection.


----------



## Javoedge

ErinLindsey said:


> But, does the purple cherry blossom come in the flip style case??
> And, will any of the other cases in the different fabrics (the Kyoto) be offered in purple??


At this point, I'll have to check in with my boss and see what's up. The Cherry Blossom fabric itself is unique and our fabric supplier had it in a hue of colors. I am not sure about the Kyoto fabric pattern, it may be a stand-alone style. We are also looking to add purple to another collection that we have but we're trying our best testing it out to make sure it comes out just right.


----------



## Andra

Javoedge said:


> Hey Andra,
> Thanks for keeping us in mind here at Kindle Boards. I jump in and out of these threads and just saw your notice now. At this time, we don't have anything avail. for the Kindle DX lineup but like I always mention here, as soon as we do have anything new for the Kindle lines (Kindle 2, Kindle DX), you guys are one of the first places we go to tell. Please take that to heart and thank you for always checking in with us despite our limited selection.


Thank you. I am just really getting tired of my plain black case and purple is my favorite color. I just lost my head for a minute. I have 5 purchased 5 (4K2 and 1 DX) JavoEdge cases in the last several months so I really can't come up with an excuse for another K2 cover. Can you tell that I'm not very patient??


----------



## weownahau

Hi, does JAVOedge ship to Australia.  Just love some of the covers that you have but can't seem to see any international shipping costs?


----------



## mistyd107

any idea when the purple will be ready for sale?


----------



## Javoedge

weownahau said:


> Hi, does JAVOedge ship to Australia. Just love some of the covers that you have but can't seem to see any international shipping costs?


*Ordering Between JAVOedge.com vs. Amazon*
I have a thread post linked here for more information -- for International Customers, please order through  www.javoedge.com because we offer more variety in shipping options on our company site versus Amazon's. Amazon's international shipping is much more expensive whereas we have more control at JAVOedge in the carriers we can work with. We also have a shipping calculator on each product page so you can input your country, zipcode and shipping preferences (Standard to Express). More information on our*  International Shipping*

Don't forget to apply your Kindleboard Discount also: enter in "kindlebd" lowercase, at the check out page and have it deducted from your purchase amount!)


----------



## Javoedge

mistyd107 said:


> any idea when the purple will be ready for sale?


Misty, the Twilight Purple Kindle 2 Cases are now available on Amazon and JAVOedge.com. They are in stock and ready to ship 

via Amazon:

JAVOedge Cherry Blossom Book Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2 (Twilight Purple)

JAVOedge Cherry Blossom Flip Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2 (Twilight Purple)

via JAVOedge.com:

JAVOedge Cherry Blossom Book Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2 (Twilight Purple)

JAVOedge Cherry Blossom Flip Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2 (Twilight Purple)


----------



## mistyd107

thanks when i tried to pull it up earlier it wouldn't come up but I had K selected not k2...oops and then it came up as backordered which is good because I have to wait a bit anyway


----------



## misskris

Javoedge said:


> Misty, the Twilight Purple Kindle 2 Cases are now available on Amazon and JAVOedge.com. They are in stock and ready to ship
> 
> via Amazon:
> 
> JAVOedge Cherry Blossom Book Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2 (Twilight Purple)
> 
> JAVOedge Cherry Blossom Flip Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2 (Twilight Purple)
> 
> via JAVOedge.com:
> 
> JAVOedge Cherry Blossom Book Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2 (Twilight Purple)
> 
> JAVOedge Cherry Blossom Flip Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2 (Twilight Purple)


Snap! I JUST ordered the red cherry blossom two days ago - although I'm sure gorgeous, I would have ordered purple had I the option! Hmmmm, maybe another case is in my future!


----------



## weownahau

Javoedge said:


> *Ordering Between JAVOedge.com vs. Amazon*
> I have a thread post linked here for more information -- for International Customers, please order through  www.javoedge.com because we offer more variety in shipping options on our company site versus Amazon's. Amazon's international shipping is much more expensive whereas we have more control at JAVOedge in the carriers we can work with. We also have a shipping calculator on each product page so you can input your country, zipcode and shipping preferences (Standard to Express). More information on our*  International Shipping*
> 
> Don't forget to apply your Kindleboard Discount also: enter in "kindlebd" lowercase, at the check out page and have it deducted from your purchase amount!)


Thank you for the quick reply. Will go and have a look now


----------



## Andra

I'm hopeless.  I don't even use my K2 that much and I just ordered another case for it!  Hello PURPLE flip!


----------



## lovesangelrn

misskris said:


> Snap! I JUST ordered the red cherry blossom two days ago - although I'm sure gorgeous, I would have ordered purple had I the option! Hmmmm, maybe another case is in my future!


Well, JAVOedge and amazon both have a 30-day return policy.....so, if you really really want the purple one instead you can always return and order the purple one. However, having 2 cases so you have color options is always nice too, hehe


----------



## Andra

Wow!  My purple case arrived today.  I think that's the fastest I've received any of them - and that was through the regular postal service.  It's really pretty.  The purple is nice and dark and the inside is darker as well.  I'll get pictures up the end of the week if I can get some good natural light - it's been very overcast here lately.


----------



## MarthaT

Andra said:


> Wow! My purple case arrived today. I think that's the fastest I've received any of them - and that was through the regular postal service. It's really pretty. The purple is nice and dark and the inside is darker as well. I'll get pictures up the end of the week if I can get some good natural light - it's been very overcast here lately.


cant wait to see pics


----------



## Kumara

Well thanks to this thread I finally found the case I have been looking for. I went with the Lumberjack flip case. I wanted something a bit out of the ordinary and the lumberjack is just that. I am leaving to go out of town soon so hopefully it arrives in the next couple of days. After it arrives I will post pics.


----------



## Javoedge

Kumara said:


> Well thanks to this thread I finally found the case I have been looking for. I went with the Lumberjack flip case. I wanted something a bit out of the ordinary and the lumberjack is just that. I am leaving to go out of town soon so hopefully it arrives in the next couple of days. After it arrives I will post pics.


The Lumberjack Flip case is indeed a conversation starter.  Have fun with it, I know a couple of office mates wanted to pose our case in the woods. LOL. 


Andra said:


> Wow! My purple case arrived today. I think that's the fastest I've received any of them - and that was through the regular postal service. It's really pretty. The purple is nice and dark and the inside is darker as well. I'll get pictures up the end of the week if I can get some good natural light - it's been very overcast here lately.


Isn't the purple cherry blossom case nice nice?! Hope you get some nice pretty poses around town


----------



## Javoedge

*SNEAK NEWS*

TGIF, guys...so things have been quiet in JAVOedge quarters but we just wanted to share....
that we'll be having a new addition to our Kindle Croc Case Collection for Kindle 2....before Valentine's Day....

Can you guess the color? 
I'll let y'all stew before we do a reveal (and I can wrestle images from the product folks).


----------



## drenee

PLEASE DON'T MAKE US WAIT FOR LONG....
deb


----------



## Andra

Javoedge said:


> *SNEAK NEWS*
> 
> TGIF, guys...so things have been quiet in JAVOedge quarters but we just wanted to share....
> that we'll be having a new addition to our Kindle Croc Case Collection for Kindle 2....before Valentine's Day....
> 
> Can you guess the color?
> I'll let y'all stew before we do a reveal (and I can wrestle images from the product folks).


I guess PURPLE


----------



## drenee

I'm thinking red for Valentine's Day.  They have some nice pink already.
deb


----------



## mistyd107

I'm guessing purple as there is already a red croc and if that is true I'll have to make another decision cherry blossom in purple or purple croc oh crap...LOL


----------



## Rie142

mistyd107 said:


> I'm guessing purple as there is already a red croc and if that is true I'll have to make another decision cherry blossom in purple or purple croc oh crap...LOL


Oh Crap is right  If it is a Purple croc I will have to break down and buy another cover. I already have the blue croc but I love purple. I don't need another cover. I don't need another cover.


----------



## mistyd107

Rie142 said:


> Oh Crap is right  If it is a Purple croc I will have to break down and buy another cover. I already have the blue croc but I love purple. I don't need another cover. I don't need another cover.


this is me EXACTLY Blue and purple are my favorite colors...I think I'll forget the oberon and just stock up on the javoedge I don't order since it is quickly becoming one of my favorite cover although I love my blue/yellow bobarra


----------



## drenee

I didn't realize there was a red croc.
deb


----------



## Rie142

drenee said:


> I didn't realize there was a red croc.
> deb


It is stunning. A very nice shade of red.


----------



## mistyd107

users of the cherry blossom line a quick ?  How is the fabric to the touch?  Soft sort of Rough or abrasive? just wondering I'm really liking the twilight purple


----------



## Rie142

mistyd107 said:


> users of the cherry blossom line a quick ? How is the fabric to the touch? Soft sort of Rough or abrasive? just wondering I'm really liking the twilight purple


My mom has a cherry blossom case. It is smooth but not like satin, it has a texture but it is a delight to hold. I don't mind it at all. Not rough like a burlap more texture like a denim. At least that is what I think. I really like holding it.


----------



## mistyd107

Rie142 said:


> My mom has a cherry blossom case. It is smooth but not like satin, it has a texture but it is a delight to hold. I don't mind it at all. Not rough like a burlap more texture like a denim. At least that is what I think. I really like holding it.


thx


----------



## Javoedge

Hey guys,

If anyone uses Twitter, feel free to follow us on there (twitter name: JAVOedge) -- 
we had a customer and fan show off her Cherry Blossom Flip Case (Twilight Purple) on Amazon's Kindle Facebook Fan Page. I know some folks have been wanting to see some real-life photos of this case, so here's the goods! 

Here's her message: "@macuser612 Lovin' my new @JAVOedge Kindle 2 flip case! (pics): http://tiny.cc/aYRTA http://tiny.cc/ZgDfX http://tiny.cc/og7jp"
Pics are a lil' big but I'm sure you guys won't mind the close-up details  























There's even a photo of a light attached to the flip if people are curious.
Also, JAVOedge has a Facebook Fan page if y'all want to fan us.


----------



## drenee

Javoedge said:


> *SNEAK NEWS*
> 
> TGIF, guys...so things have been quiet in JAVOedge quarters but we just wanted to share....
> that we'll be having a new addition to our Kindle Croc Case Collection for Kindle 2....before Valentine's Day....
> 
> Can you guess the color?
> I'll let y'all stew before we do a reveal (and I can wrestle images from the product folks).


Can we get an update yet on this new cover??
Thanks.
deb


----------



## ValeriGail

I've got a question about the two styles of cases. Does the book style also have the kickstand or only the flip style?  Do any of you have one of each style, flip and book, and if so what do you like better a out each style?  Which do you enjoy using the most?

The cherry blossom in cocoa, is the accent color red or a variation of dark pink/purple/burgandy?

My husband is getting me a kindle for my birthday (shhhhh I don't know this yet so don't tell me, haha) so I was asked what case I would like, sent a few links to different ones, but saw this thread yesterday and it peaked my interest. Read all 19 pages, lol. At first I had disregarded these cases cause I wanted a skin, but I kept passing by others cause I don't really like the corner holders and I really do Not want a hinge.  So yesterday I decided to take a closer look and I really like how you've all said this holds the kindle. I'm crazy about protecting my stuff.  When I got my first iPhone, both h and I put them in complete hard cases (otter boxes). Mine remained in the otter box till early summer this year (3 and a half years). 2 months after taking it out, I shattered the glass!!  it went back into the otterbox till I could replace it last week. And I got a new pink otterbox for my new iPhone too!!  First place I checked for a kidle case was otter box, and darn it they don't have one! These cases look like they might give me the same sort of comfort about protection. They aren't fully inclosed but seem to hold it in the case very snuggly.    

Anyways, I would love to hear which style you all like better, use more often. I'm torn between the flip for the stand and the book cause I like the book aspect of it.  I'm pretty sure I want the cherry blossom but also torn on orriginal red or the cocoa.  But I might be swayed to the red crock too.  I guess it will ultimatly be what h decides to buy for me since it's all in his hands anyway.  Leave an element of surprise, at least. Haha.  

Valeri


----------



## Javoedge

drenee said:


> Can we get an update yet on this new cover??
> Thanks.
> deb


Hey Deb and others,
Sorry for keeping you in the dark ~ apparently, I won't get product images in till like Thurs/Friday since our "new" cases are already en route to JAVOedge and will get snapped as soon as we get the shipment. I was hoping to get the snapshots in before they left our manufacturers but since they were rushing, the JAVOedge office is taking care of it when it arrives.
But yes, some of you guys hit the nail on the head in terms of color.


----------



## Javoedge

ValeriGail! Welcome to JAVOedge's thread! Wow, all 19 pages! Thanks for keeping us in mind. 
The Flip Case is the style that includes the kickstand, whereas the book style case is a hand-held style. I'll let the folks here dish out what they like and share 



ValeriGail said:


> I've got a question about the two styles of cases. Does the book style also have the kickstand or only the flip style? Do any of you have one of each style, flip and book, and if so what do you like better a out each style? Which do you enjoy using the most?
> 
> The cherry blossom in cocoa, is the accent color red or a variation of dark pink/purple/burgandy?
> 
> My husband is getting me a kindle for my birthday (shhhhh I don't know this yet so don't tell me, haha) so I was asked what case I would like, sent a few links to different ones, _but saw this thread yesterday and it peaked my interest. Read all 19 pages, lol. _At first I had disregarded these cases cause I wanted a skin, but I kept passing by others cause I don't really like the corner holders and I really do Not want a hinge. So yesterday I decided to take a closer look and I really like how you've all said this holds the kindle. I'm crazy about protecting my stuff. When I got my first iPhone, both h and I put them in complete hard cases (otter boxes). Mine remained in the otter box till early summer this year (3 and a half years). 2 months after taking it out, I shattered the glass!! it went back into the otterbox till I could replace it last week. And I got a new pink otterbox for my new iPhone too!! First place I checked for a kidle case was otter box, and darn it they don't have one! These cases look like they might give me the same sort of comfort about protection. They aren't fully inclosed but seem to hold it in the case very snuggly.
> 
> Anyways, I would love to hear which style you all like better, use more often. I'm torn between the flip for the stand and the book cause I like the book aspect of it. I'm pretty sure I want the cherry blossom but also torn on orriginal red or the cocoa. But I might be swayed to the red crock too. I guess it will ultimatly be what h decides to buy for me since it's all in his hands anyway. Leave an element of surprise, at least. Haha.
> 
> Valeri


----------



## drenee

Thank you.  I'm patiently waiting to see what's new.
deb


----------



## mistyd107

ValeriGail,
I have the blue croc in bookstye and I'll be totally honest I am in total love with this case so much so that I will probably get another very soon waiting to see what the new croc cover color is.  I chose the bookstyle because I knew that I'd never use the stand.  Aside from the blue color the biggest draw to this case was the hidden magnetic closure.  The closure is very strong yet still simple to use and that was very important to me because I have use of one hand.  I will say I also love the fact that while it is very easy to remove the kindle if/when you feel like a change it is still very secure in the frame.which I was very weary of in the beginning only because a similar case I had made used a similar way to hold the kindle and after a couple weeks of use the K started sliding around not a lot, but enough to make me very nervous.  However, that is NOT an issue AT ALL with the Javoedge.  Good luck with your decision and please let us know which you decide.


----------



## ValeriGail

Thanks!  

I believe my case has been ordered, though I've been sealed in s promise not to open the email confirmation sitting in my in-box. I don't know which one it is, except that it'd the book style. Hubby said I'd never use the stand as I primarily read curled up in bed. So I'm positive it's the book style. 

I told him that I liked both the original red cherry blossom and the cocoa.  Also that the lumberjack was pretty cool. 

He didn't like either cherry blossoms, said they look like rug samples.  I think he's crazy!
He was really taken with the lumberjack though. 
I'm almost certian he ordered the lumberjack but I'm not gonna look and see. I like a little bit of surprise with birthday gifts.  ;-)

I like the red croc one too but didn't like the grey interior. Wish it was either black, which I think would be awesome, or red.

Anyway!  I can not wait till it all gets here! (kindle ordered today too!!  Though it too is a surprise) wonder if it will all be here before next wenesday?


----------



## Raffeer

Valerie - No reason not to have a skin and a cover. I have both - a Javoedge flip (Cocoa - beautiful) and a Decagirl skin. Just enough of the skin shows to make a statement.
You'll love the cover  no matter which he chose for you. They are all great.


----------



## drenee

It's Thursday.  I hope we can get some pics today.
deb


----------



## Javoedge

*HAPPY FRIDAY!*

Meet the newest addition to JAVOedge's Kindle Croc Case Collection just recently received from our UPS truck!!









P U R P L E CROC!
(Photo taken with a Blackberry)
As soon as we can get more professional snapshots + shopping links, etc. we'll post! But I know y'all have been anxiously awaiting our mystery look. 

As soon as I can get an inside snapshot, I'll post too.


----------



## mistyd107

WELL CRAP  Now I have to decide between the Purple croc and purple cherry blossom I do know I will buy 1 more javoedge though


----------



## Javoedge

*PART TWO: INSIDE OF PURPLE CROC CASE FOR KINDLE *








Photo courtesy of Kevin, who owns a Blackberry and snapped this for me.


----------



## drenee

Thank you.  Very nice purple too.
deb


----------



## worktolive

Last Monday was a very sad day for me. My beloved K1 bit the dust (it was entirely my fault, my M-edge case was open and I dropped it flat on its face onto the sidewalk). I got my brand new K2 on Wednesday and I love it, but I've been making do with the old case (which doesn't quite fit) while I looked around to see what options were available for my new baby. 

I had a cheap flip case for my K1 in addition to my M-edge, but the Kindle wasn't at all secure in it so I never used it away from home. As soon as I saw the JAVOedge flip I knew it was the perfect case for me. I love the idea of the interior sleeve to hold my K and it will save me from having to get a skin also. The red, purple and blue patterns are a bit too bright for me, but as soon as I saw the cocoa Cherry Blossoms case, I fell in love. I just ordered it this morning, and can't wait till it gets here. If it turns out to be as good as I think it will, I'll try to post a review on Amazon also.


----------



## cheerio

Javoedge said:


> *PART TWO: INSIDE OF PURPLE CROC CASE FOR KINDLE *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo courtesy of Kevin, who owns a Blackberry and snapped this for me.


Nice design


----------



## Rie142

I love the new purple case.  If my blue one ever wears out I will get the purple croc one.    Thanks Javoedge for such awesome cases.


----------



## ValeriGail

I've got a question about the fit of ya'lls cases.  

How snug does it fit your nakid kindle? 

Mine came in today, the bookstyle lumberjack. I was expecting the casing (area that holds the kindle) to fit very snuggly not allowing for any slippage of the kindle. But with mine, the kindle can move and if I turn the case over , the kindle starts to slip out.  If I (or one of my kids) were to pick it up not realizing it was upside down, the kindle would fall comepletely out. A skin might fix this, but that's just a maybe.  I can't test it since I haven't ordered that yet. 

Also, the snap doesn't line up correctly and takes a bit for me to get it to fasten. The strap seems crooked. It almost seems as if the front of the cover is too large. It could be that it is suppose to be that way for added protection. 

I do love this Case design though.  I'm just worried about the kindle falling out. It is not secure in the case. I was expecting it to be much more snug than it is. 

Valeri


----------



## Rie142

ValeriGail said:


> I've got a question about the fit of ya'lls cases.
> 
> How snug does it fit your nakid kindle?
> 
> Mine came in today, the bookstyle lumberjack. I was expecting the casing (area that holds the kindle) to fit very snuggly not allowing for any slippage of the kindle. But with mine, the kindle can move and if I turn the case over , the kindle starts to slip out. If I (or one of my kids) were to pick it up not realizing it was upside down, the kindle would fall comepletely out. A skin might fix this, but that's just a maybe. I can't test it since I haven't ordered that yet.
> 
> Also, the snap doesn't line up correctly and takes a bit for me to get it to fasten. The strap seems crooked. It almost seems as if the front of the cover is too large. It could be that it is suppose to be that way for added protection.
> 
> I do love this Case design though. I'm just worried about the kindle falling out. It is not secure in the case. I was expecting it to be much more snug than it is.
> 
> Valeri


Hi Valeri, My kindle fits very snug. How ever if I shake it upside down it will slide out. I think a skin will make it tighter. Don't know because I don't have one. I might take a tiny piece of foam to wedge it in tighter. If your snaps don't line up I would talk to JAVOedge. Sounds like a flaw to me.


----------



## ValeriGail

Thanks for the foam suggestion, I'm going to try that tomorrow. 

I don't have to shake the case for the kindle to start falling out. (though shaking it would definantly make it fall all the way out). If I turn it over, it immediatly falls out.  Pretty quickly too. I can put my fingers in between the casing and the kindle at the top opening of the case and all along the sides and bottom.  Though I'm not sure that's a good indicator of anything, haha.  

I think I will call cs either tomorrow or Monday and ask about all this and hopefully figure outcwhat to do n


----------



## Raffeer

Valerie - 
I have had two of the Javoedges (flip style, cherry blossom). Both are tightly fitting. I have never shaken them but I don't think the Kindle would move an iota.
Call Javoedge customer service. This does not sound right.


----------



## ValeriGail

I sent off an email to their customer support. I couldn't find a phone number to call. I'll look again this afternoon when I have access to a computer, looking on my iPhone right now. I am positive that the case is defective. There is absolutly no resistance when I turn it upside down. The kindle falls completely out. 

Does anyone have the lumber Jack case??  If so, do you have a similiar issue?  I want to replace the case but am worried that it could be an issue specific to the lumber Jack. I know most of you have the cherry blossom ones and the crocs. 

Also if anyone knows the cs phone number, could you post it for me?  I'd really appreciate that. 

Valeri


----------



## mistyd107

I'd also call something is off. mine is very snug I do have a skin on right now but its a new skin and I  had the old skin off for a couple days waiting on the new one to arrive and it was still a very secure fit.


----------



## Javoedge

Hey VarleriGail,

Just checking in on President's Day (JAVOedge's Office is closed to observe) but I think you may want to contact JAVOedge at support(at)javoedge.com. Your JAVOedge Lumberjack Flip Case should fit your Kindle snugly and protect your Kindle in whatever position you have it in. That does sound very unusual. I'll have customer support take a look at this when they get in tomorrow. In the meantime, we also have a direct number at (425)401-5232 at which you can reach JAVOedge from 930am-6pm PST.

Best regards,
Cindy



ValeriGail said:


> I sent off an email to their customer support. I couldn't find a phone number to call. I'll look again this afternoon when I have access to a computer, looking on my iPhone right now. I am positive that the case is defective. There is absolutly no resistance when I turn it upside down. The kindle falls completely out.
> 
> Does anyone have the lumber Jack case?? If so, do you have a similiar issue? I want to replace the case but am worried that it could be an issue specific to the lumber Jack. I know most of you have the cherry blossom ones and the crocs.
> Also if anyone knows the cs phone number, could you post it for me? I'd really appreciate that.
> Valeri


----------



## Javoedge

*REVIEW: GEAR DIARY CHECKS OUT JAVOEDGE's CROC CASE COLLECTION for KINDLE 2
*








Read it all here as written by Judie Lipsett, founder of GearDiary:
http://www.geardiary.com/2010/02/12/the-javoedge-kindle2-cases-reviewed/
She received a red, blue, and black croc case from us.

"I have always liked crocodile and alligator patterns, but I have never strayed very far from matte brown or matte black. When confronted with electric blue, my eyes popped. This blue isn't for the faint of heart or the socially quiet; in other words, it is pretty flashy, but actually very pretty."
Along with being pretty thorough, she also gives ALOT of snapshots to the JAVOedge Croc Case cases so head over there and check them out!


----------



## ValeriGail

The cases look beautiful on her blog!!!  I want all three now!  Haha.  Love all the pictures she has up. now I'm wondering if I would like the flip case better. Hmmm something to think about. 
Cindy, thanks for replying to my posts. I have sent off an email to the address you listed. Actually I sent two, cause I acidentally hit the send button before I was ready. It's times like that when I realize just how frustrating using my iPhone as my main source of Internet really is. ;-). I'm hoping to get a chance tomorrow to call cs. I'll update here when I can.  

Valeri


----------



## Javoedge

*SNEAK PEEK*

Guess what else came by our offices? 

















Meet JAVOedge's latest look, the Tweed Flip Case for the Kindle 2. 
Featuring a tweed fabric exterior, the JAVOedge Tweed Flip Case for Kindle 2 is an eye-catching, tailored alternative to traditional leather cases. Doesn't it look professorial and prep? The Tweed Flip Case includes a kickstand so it can be propped for hands-free viewing. Its' ribbed binding is stitched with a synthetic leather for easier handling and grip. As usual for JAVOedge's design, it features openings for the Kindle's speakers and easy access to device features. The interior sleeve is lined with interior pockets for storage of document essentials for your on-the-go-needs.

Still waiting on the pro pics and we're working to get this up on Amazon and our JAVOedge storefront...


----------



## Reyn

Very nice and professional looking.  Great case!


----------



## ValeriGail

Oh I love the new case!!!!  I saw a pic of one similar, earlier in the thread, but I think ya'll don't make it anymore. (It was lighter in color with tan trimming) LOVE the color of this one!!!  This goes straight to the top of my list!

Update on the case issue... I got an email this morning from Javo support saying the new case is in the mail!!    Should be here in 3 to 5 days, and then I'll send this one back for them to take a look at.  Very happy with the fast response and easy solution.  Totally cool.  I'm very happy!  

Valeri


----------



## Andra

still begging for some new DX cases...


----------



## Guest

i love the purple one


----------



## cgamboa68

Jut received my pink croc flip style case, and i loove it! It sits up perfectly so that I can read it hands free if I'm sitting at my computer, or grabbing a bite. I would've waited for the purple, but didn't know about it until now- but the pink still makes me happy. 

Just wondering, what is a "clean" looking light that I can use with this case? I have my eyes set on the Kandle, but I don't think the case allows room for the clamp.

Anyhoo, here's my beautiful Kindle in its lovely case..


----------



## DramaMom

cgamboa68 said:


> Jut received my pink croc flip style case, and i loove it! It sits up perfectly so that I can read it hands free if I'm sitting at my computer, or grabbing a bite. I would've waited for the purple, but didn't know about it until now- but the pink still makes me happy.
> 
> Just wondering, what is a "clean" looking light that I can use with this case? I have my eyes set on the Kandle, but I don't think the case allows room for the clamp.
> 
> Anyhoo, here's my beautiful Kindle in its lovely case..


Beautiful! As for light, I'd recommend the Mighty Bright Ultrathin light. It slides right between the Kindle and case easily.


----------



## Javoedge

Wow! Nice photos! 
The pink really pops against your green walls!
Thank you for sharing and I hope the Pink Croc Flip Case continues to draw looks wherever you carry your Kindle in town! 



cgamboa68 said:


> Jut received my pink croc flip style case, and i loove it! It sits up perfectly so that I can read it hands free if I'm sitting at my computer, or grabbing a bite. I would've waited for the purple, but didn't know about it until now- but the pink still makes me happy.
> 
> Just wondering, what is a "clean" looking light that I can use with this case? I have my eyes set on the Kandle, but I don't think the case allows room for the clamp.
> 
> Anyhoo, here's my beautiful Kindle in its lovely case..


----------



## TechBotBoy

Howdy -- Wow - terriffic stuff - thanks very much for showing it. 

          - Tbb


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I love headlamps for reading lights. Headlamps can be used in case of a power outage as well as camping, backing packing, and reading. Most importantly, they allow you to use both hands whatever you are doing, have multiple brightness settings, and are fully ajustable.


----------



## Javoedge

*NEW RELEASES*
TGIF folks!

With new photos...

















JAVOedge Purple Croc Book Style Case for Kindle 2 | JAVOedge Purple Croc Flip Style Case for Kindle 2

And...


















JAVOedge Tweed Book Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2 | JAVOedge Tweed Flip Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2


----------



## stacydan

I love the colors on the croc cases, but was wondering why the pink and purple have the bright color inside as well and the red and blue have a muted gray instead?


----------



## ValeriGail

stacydan said:


> I love the colors on the croc cases, but was wondering why the pink and purple have the bright color inside as well and the red and blue have a muted gray instead?


I too wondered that. I would have purchased the red if it was red on the inside.. it was the grey that turned me off. Afraid of it getting dirty.

Anyways.....

My replacement case came in today.  It is much better. Its amazing what difference just a fraction of space makes. I laid both cases side by side (should have taken a pic, but didn't think of it till just now), and there was clearly something wrong with the first case. It just seemed off. The elastic inside the spine actually appeared, compared to the new case, frayed. The spine was actually soft too, where as the new cases' spine keeps its shape. The holster holds the kindle. It slides out if I shake it, which is to be expected... but it no longer falls out if turned upside down thankfully. The entire case just seems sturdier than the first. I've sealed up the return envelope and dropped the old case in the mailbox this afternoon. And I'm very happy with the replacement case. Very very happy.  Thank you, cindy, for all the work you do here in this thread promoting and helping with customer issues like mine. I'm very pleased with how quickly and easily all this went!

Valeri


----------



## cheerio

Andra said:


> still begging for some new DX cases...


they will come with time


----------



## worktolive

I got my Cocoa cherry blossom flip case on Friday and I'm thrilled with it. First of all, it shipped very quickly. Second, it is beautiful and is exactly what I hoped for. It holds my K securely, looks great, is comfortable to hold, sits up nicely, is lightweight - I really can't think of any negatives. 

I'd post pics, but I'm pretty technologically challenged and anyway, I'm not done yet - I'm still looking for the perfect skin to go with it. I've posted a 5 star review at Amazon so that should be up in a day or two. Thanks JAVOedge!


----------



## Javoedge

Glad to be of service + that the replacement case worked out for you! We do stand by our products and like I mentioned, JAVOedge offers a 120-day warranty. 
Can't wait to see how you're handling your new case, any pics? 



ValeriGail said:


> My replacement case came in today.  It is much better. Its amazing what difference just a fraction of space makes. I laid both cases side by side (should have taken a pic, but didn't think of it till just now), and there was clearly something wrong with the first case. It just seemed off. The elastic inside the spine actually appeared, compared to the new case, frayed. The spine was actually soft too, where as the new cases' spine keeps its shape. The holster holds the kindle. It slides out if I shake it, which is to be expected... but it no longer falls out if turned upside down thankfully. The entire case just seems sturdier than the first. I've sealed up the return envelope and dropped the old case in the mailbox this afternoon. And I'm very happy with the replacement case. Very very happy.  Thank you, cindy, for all the work you do here in this thread promoting and helping with customer issues like mine. I'm very pleased with how quickly and easily all this went!
> 
> Valeri


----------



## Javoedge

worktolive said:


> I got my Cocoa cherry blossom flip case on Friday and I'm thrilled with it. First of all, it shipped very quickly. Second, it is beautiful and is exactly what I hoped for. It holds my K securely, looks great, is comfortable to hold, sits up nicely, is lightweight - I really can't think of any negatives.
> 
> I'd post pics, but I'm pretty technologically challenged and anyway, I'm not done yet - I'm still looking for the perfect skin to go with it. I've posted a 5 star review at Amazon so that should be up in a day or two. Thanks JAVOedge!


Thank you so much for the Amazon review for the JAVOedge Cherry Blossom Flip Case! We can definitely notice that Kindle Board users on our Amazon product pages  you guys leave great comments that are really in-depth and useful!


----------



## Javoedge

Hey guys,

We're back + happy to say that our Cherry Blossom collection has really taken off on Amazon. 















In fact, the Cherry Blossom (Cocoa) Case is battling with our Pink Croc Case for #1 on our sales. Is it the fact that Spring is around the corner? Plus, we got mentioned on The Gadgeteer Blog which is nice too. 

Hope everyone can get some sun and warmth as outdoor reading season comes closer...


----------



## ErinLindsey

I'm saving up my loose change so that I can get an Amazon gift card from the Coinstar machine and buy the Cherry Blossom case...if one of the new purple cases doesnt beg me to buy it instead.


----------



## Calaye

Hello! I've just joined the boards though I've been lurking for the past few days.

I've been debating between various covers for my Kindle, and after reading many reviews, I've decided to get the JAVOedge Cherry Blossom Book Style Case in Twilight Purple.

The one thing I've heard most often repeated (aside from how much users love their covers) is the incredible customer support the JAVO company gives to their clients. As someone whos had many problems with various customer support teams in the past, this is a number one priority for me.

I want to thank all of you for posting on this forum, and helping me make this very difficult decision. As soon as I get my cover, I'll be sure to post photos.


----------



## Raffeer

I have the cherry blossom in Cocoa and absolutely love it. 
Originally I had the "ocean blue" but found it to be too greenish for my taste. In dealing with CS to make the exchange I had no problems. They were efficient and prompt with the mailings.
The purple looks beautiful. Had it been available when I got mine I suspect that would have been my choice.


----------



## Javoedge

Calaye! Thank you for your feedback ~ that really makes our day (emailing a link to our customer service team). 
In re: the JAVOedge Cherry Blossom Book Style Case (Twilight Purple), it is lovely (I love purple). 
Can't wait to see it settled into your home! Take great pics for us 

PS: Don't forget to apply the 15% KindleBoard user discount ("kindlebd") at Amazon/JAVOedge.com checkout!



Calaye said:


> Hello! I've just joined the boards though I've been lurking for the past few days.
> I've been debating between various covers for my Kindle, and after reading many reviews, I've decided to get the JAVOedge Cherry Blossom Book Style Case in Twilight Purple.
> The one thing I've heard most often repeated (aside from how much users love their covers) is the incredible customer support the JAVO company gives to their clients. As someone whos had many problems with various customer support teams in the past, this is a number one priority for me.
> I want to thank all of you for posting on this forum, and helping me make this very difficult decision. As soon as I get my cover, I'll be sure to post photos.


----------



## tiggeerrific

When are you going to make attractive cases for the DX.I love the cherry blossom and its mot available in the DX

Please dont leave out the DX readers we like nice covers also


----------



## tiggeerrific

I have a great suggestion team up with Vera Bradley and use her prints they are beautiful!And if you do make sure you do a kindle DX in the Java blue


----------



## Javoedge

Thanks tiggeerrific for your feedback. Am fowarding it to our product designers under suggestions!



tiggeerrific said:


> When are you going to make attractive cases for the DX.I love the cherry blossom and its mot available in the DX
> Please dont leave out the DX readers we like nice covers also


----------



## kevindorsey

Calaye said:


> Hello! I've just joined the boards though I've been lurking for the past few days.
> 
> I've been debating between various covers for my Kindle, and after reading many reviews, I've decided to get the JAVOedge Cherry Blossom Book Style Case in Twilight Purple.
> 
> The one thing I've heard most often repeated (aside from how much users love their covers) is the incredible customer support the JAVO company gives to their clients. As someone whos had many problems with various customer support teams in the past, this is a number one priority for me.
> 
> I want to thank all of you for posting on this forum, and helping me make this very difficult decision. As soon as I get my cover, I'll be sure to post photos.


Welcome Aboard.


----------



## cheerio

Javoedge said:


> *NEW RELEASES*
> TGIF folks!
> 
> With new photos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAVOedge Purple Croc Book Style Case for Kindle 2 | JAVOedge Purple Croc Flip Style Case for Kindle 2
> 
> And...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAVOedge Tweed Book Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2 | JAVOedge Tweed Flip Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2


very bright


----------



## Javoedge

*Win a JAVOedge Case*

GearDiary is having an eReader Week and is promoting their *eBook Week* w/ the JAVOedge Croc Cases for Kindle 2 giveaway. Read on below and follow their eBook Week link above. Thought you guys here would be interested in participating! 








*Gear Diary Giveaway:*
"So now that we've gotten you all hyped up, we want to hear about YOUR ebook experiences. Tell us in the comments about your favorite ebook reading device, your first ebook, why you love/hate reading on eInk&#8230;just sound off on the whole category. We have 3 JavoEdge Kindle 2 cases to give away (see Judie's review of them here), and the winners will be picked at random from the comments below. You have until March 13th, so get commenting!"


----------



## louiseb

I entered, can't pass up a free JAVOedge!


----------



## cheerio

Cant pass up anything that is free


----------



## tiggeerrific

DX owners like giveaways too


----------



## Javoedge

*JAVOEDGE CASE SPOTTED IN THE WILD...
*

Too funny to pass up. Someone finally took our offer to snap their JAVOedge Lumberjack Case in the woods!
*Kindle in the Wild Pics..... by ValeriGail* Thx for sharing! 

















Head over there to see more.


----------



## Calaye

Hi Everyone!

I received my JAVOEDGE case, and fell head over heels in love with it. Its perfect and completely secure, something that I desired very much since I have a 6 year old sister. The shipping was fast, and I adore the coloring with the cover. Plus, it doesn't add very much weight to the kindle at all, so it doesn't feel bulky and awkward. My digital camera is not working properly right now though, so I'm not able to take any pictures. As soon as I do, I will be posting them.


----------



## Javoedge

Congrats on receiving your JAVOedge Cherry Blossom Book Style Case in Twilight Purple. We can't wait to see pics when that's ready. 



Calaye said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I received my JAVOEDGE case, and fell head over heels in love with it. Its perfect and completely secure, something that I desired very much since I have a 6 year old sister. The shipping was fast, and I adore the coloring with the cover. Plus, it doesn't add very much weight to the kindle at all, so it doesn't feel bulky and awkward. My digital camera is not working properly right now though, so I'm not able to take any pictures. As soon as I do, I will be posting them.


----------



## pawsplus

So . . . Is there just no way that my K1 would fit into this?



http://www.amazon.com/JAVOedge-Cherry-Blossom-JAVOscreen-Shipping/dp/B002ZJKX9M/ref=sr_1_29?ie=UTF8&m=A95X41C6DY4I2&tag=kbpst-20&s=generic&qid=1268768761&sr=1-29

I can't get over my love of this cover. <sigh> Could I modify it to fit in some way? I wish Javoedge weren't abandoning all us K1ers.


----------



## ErinLindsey

I wish I could get my K1 into a Javoedge too...it would look so stylish next to my K2 in it's Javoedge flip cover. (and I'd have an excuse to get a purple cover then!)


----------



## Andra

pawsplus, I can shove my K1 in a JAVOedge K2 flip case.  But since it's thicker and the buttons are different, I have pressure on the previous page button and the right next page button.  Plus parts of the keyboard, the scroll wheel and the silver bar are covered up.  I think JAVOedge would be pleasantly surprised if they made a few K1 cases - there are still plenty of us out there!


----------



## pawsplus

Andra said:


> pawsplus, I can shove my K1 in a JAVOedge K2 flip case. But since it's thicker and the buttons are different, I have pressure on the previous page button and the right next page button. Plus parts of the keyboard, the scroll wheel and the silver bar are covered up. I think JAVOedge would be pleasantly surprised if they made a few K1 cases - there are still plenty of us out there!


Yeah, that won't work. <sigh>

I agree -- there are PLENTY of folks w/ K1s. Heck, it's only been 2-3 years for crying out loud!! I got mine used a little more than a year ago and it works GREAT. Why would I get a new one??

Just posted a poll about this. Everyone go vote!!


----------



## Meemo

louiseb said:


> I entered, can't pass up a free JAVOedge!


Congrats! I just saw that you won (realized I hadn't checked - darn the luck, I had a 50/50 chance and didn't win, but I'm happy with my current covers anyway!)


----------



## ErinLindsey

I finally found the blogpost where they announced the winners...and I'm one of them!!! 

squeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ~happy dance!~

I hope it's the blue one. (just because that one is a flip cover, and I adore the flip covers!) But, if it's not, I'll be happy anyways, since I like the red and the black ones too...I've been wanting to buy another Javoedge cover, so I'm all excited! 

I never win anything, so I'm just shocked that my name got picked.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I would also love a JAVOedge for my K1.....I have to live vicariously through these threads.

Betsy


----------



## mayhummer

My first post--would love a kindle 2 flip, but why is it that the pink croco flip is not available on Amazon or Javo's website?


----------



## ErinLindsey

http://www.amazon.com/JAVOedge-Style-Amazon-Kindle-Shipping/dp/B0026711DU?tag=kbpst-20

Is that the one you're looking for??


----------



## mayhummer

Thank you for your help Erin.  I just placed my order and got the kindlebd discount.  For some reason, when I tried to order it, it was showing not in stock and no available date.  I'm a happy camper.


----------



## loca

mayhummer said:


> My first post--would love a kindle 2 flip, but why is it that the pink croco flip is not available on Amazon or Javo's website?


Somebody will add it eventually if its not there.


----------



## louiseb

Meemo said:


> Congrats! I just saw that you won (realized I hadn't checked - darn the luck, I had a 50/50 chance and didn't win, but I'm happy with my current covers anyway!)


Really? I had no idea! Will have to go check!


----------



## drenee

Erin, congratulations on your win.  Please make sure to tell us which one you won.
deb


----------



## ErinLindsey

When I first started shopping for one of the Javoedge covers, it wasnt available...I waited a few days while trying to decide on a different one, and then the one that I originally wanted became available again. So, maybe when you were looking, it just wasnt available yet?



mayhummer said:


> Thank you for your help Erin. I just placed my order and got the kindlebd discount. For some reason, when I tried to order it, it was showing not in stock and no available date. I'm a happy camper.


----------



## ErinLindsey

I just got my Javoedge cover that I won in the drawing on GearDiary.com 

It's very cool!  I got the blue flip cover! (the one I wanted!!)  I probably would not have minded the red book style, but I'm totally excited that I got the blue flip.  This is the one that I almost bought back when I was trying to choose which cover I wanted.  (ended up getting the Kyoto flip cover instead) 

I noticed that the blue flip seems to be a bit heavier than my Kyoto flip...must be because of the leather.  It also feels like it's got a bit more padding to it. 

The blue doesnt seem to be quite as vibrant as the blue in the pictures on Amazon, but it's still very pretty.  

It's too bad that it wont work with my Kindle 1...I think I would have liked my Kindle 1 to be dressed in blue leather.  (it wears a blue Strangedog cover)  My K2 really looks good wearing it tho. The holster part of the cover that the Kindle sits in is a nice gray color...almost the color of the Kindle screen, so it doesnt seem to distract me much. I havent really sat and read my Kindle in this cover, since I just got it in the mail about 15 minutes ago.  

I'm impressed with how nice the leather feels and the leather has that nice leathery smell to it that I like. It'll look good in my Belkin bag that I carry my Kindle around in. (Kindle goes in the Belkin bag, Belkin bag goes into my purse...I like lots of protection for my Kindle) 

I'll post pictures later, gotta go do an errand first tho...(taking my Kindle with me in it's new outfit!)


----------



## drenee

So glad you got a cover you like.
deb


----------



## mistyd107

glad you like it.


----------



## cheerio

Javoedge said:


> *JAVOEDGE CASE SPOTTED IN THE WILD...
> *
> 
> Too funny to pass up. Someone finally took our offer to snap their JAVOedge Lumberjack Case in the woods!
> *Kindle in the Wild Pics..... by ValeriGail* Thx for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Head over there to see more.


nice pics and case


----------



## bayzbol44

Can someone please tell me if I order the Flip Style version will the M-Edge e-Luminator2 Kindle Booklight fit in there somehow?  If so, does someone have a pic with it in there?


----------



## drenee

bayzbol44, I'm not sure about the e-Luminator light, but I think the new Octo light that Harvey reviewed, and due out any day now, would work.  And the prices are the same.
deb


----------



## bayzbol44

Drenee, thanks for the response.  Where can I find this review?


----------



## KBoards Admin

bayzbol44 said:


> Drenee, thanks for the response. Where can I find this review?


It's here: http://www.kboards.com/blog/2010/02/octovo-kindle-light/


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Harvey.
deb


----------



## louiseb

I got the cover I won from GearDiary.com! 

It is the red book, which I love! Red is my favorite color, currently I'm using the red cherry blossom but will switch soon to the red croc. It really is beautiful. I love both my JAVOedge covers so not sure how I'll manage using them both.


----------



## Meemo

Trying not to be bitter that I had a 50/50 chance of winning one and didn't win, and two of the winners already had JavoEdge covers!  Not bitter, not bitter, not bitter. 

Congrats again to the winners - glad you got the ones you wanted!  Really!!!


----------



## ErinLindsey

Sorry! I didnt think I'd be one of the people to win one!

My dad is making comments that I better be careful, or he's going to steal the blue croc cover while I'm sleeping to put his Kindle in. Apparently he's jealous!



Meemo said:


> Trying not to be bitter that I had a 50/50 chance of winning one and didn't win, and two of the winners already had JavoEdge covers! Not bitter, not bitter, not bitter.
> 
> Congrats again to the winners - glad you got the ones you wanted! Really!!!


----------



## cheerio

have him arrested, lol


----------



## Javoedge

Congrats *louiseb* and *ErinLindsey*! 
Enjoy your covers and let us know how they look in your place! I'm sure they look fab! 



louiseb said:


> I got the cover I won from GearDiary.com!
> It is the red book, which I love! Red is my favorite color, currently I'm using the red cherry blossom but will switch soon to the red croc. It really is beautiful. I love both my JAVOedge covers so not sure how I'll manage using them both.





ErinLindsey said:


> Sorry! I didnt think I'd be one of the people to win one!
> My dad is making comments that I better be careful, or he's going to steal the blue croc cover while I'm sleeping to put his Kindle in. Apparently he's jealous!


----------



## drenee

Congratulations to the winners.  Lucky you.
deb


----------



## Javoedge

Hey folks,

Just seeking your thoughts here.
Coincidentally, so is the Apple iPad. Is anyone interested in this device? So curious to hear from Kindle owners.
So Mother's Day is approaching, Sunday May 9, 2010. Are you planning anything special? 
JAVOedge is cooking something up ...


----------



## pawsplus

Are you cooking up KINDLE 1 covers??   Here's HOPING SO!!!!


----------



## Cora

Javoedge said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Just seeking your thoughts here.
> Coincidentally, so is the Apple iPad. Is anyone interested in this device? So curious to hear from Kindle owners.
> So Mother's Day is approaching, Sunday May 9, 2010. Are you planning anything special?
> JAVOedge is cooking something up ...


Any hints? 

Personally I'm not too interested in the iPad. As far as the e-reader app that is going to be on the iPad, that's what my Kindle is for and I prefer not having a backlit screen. Also, I have an iPhone for any sort of mobile internet needs as well as a netbook. I can't see anything that the iPad would do for me that I don't have already. Seems like a nifty gadget for some, but I can't justify the purchase.


----------



## Andra

Still wanting a wider variety in the DX covers and I'd love something for my K1.
No ipad for me.


----------



## loca

We have a few lucky winners! congrats guys.


----------



## ErinLindsey

I would like to see covers for the Kindle 1... I'm not interested that much in the iPad. I really like how nice the Kindle 2 covers by JAVOedge look, I'd love to have my Kindle 1 dressed up as nicely.


----------



## Raffeer

Between my IMac, Iphone and Kindle I think I have it covered. Keeping it on topic, two of the three have javoedge covers......................


----------



## Ellyn808

I am curious about everyone's opinion on flip-style versus book style. I am a new Kindle owner, and this will be my first case. I probably won't use  the kick-stand...so that's not really a consideration. Thanks for the input.


----------



## worktolive

Ellyn808 said:


> I am curious about everyone's opinion on flip-style versus book style. I am a new Kindle owner, and this will be my first case. I probably won't use the kick-stand...so that's not really a consideration. Thanks for the input.


I had a book style cover for my K1 but I was always propping it up to read so I ended up getting a stand to put it in at home. Because of that, by the time I got my K2, I had no doubt that I wanted a flip style and I absolutely love mine - I have the chocolate colored cherry blossom flip.

However, if you don't plan to use the kick-stand, then there isn't really much point in getting the flip case.


----------



## pawsplus

I can see the flip case coming in VERY handy in restaurants. I'm always making props for my K out of my purse or the condiment jars, LOL.  

If there were one for the K1, I would BUY ONE!!!!


----------



## cheerio

I just like the flip style


----------



## Javoedge

Hey folks on the thread,

Sorry to break some hearts around here but I wanted to clear one thing up based on the riddle I posted earlier. 
JAVOedge does not plan to extend our lineup into Kindle 1 accessories.

However, in regards to the riddle, for Friday news:
We have something else cooking up ~ a *contest*! 
We're still working on it so I don't want to spill the beans too early. 
More details to come and this time, Kindle 2 and Kindle DX folks can apply when it debuts.


----------



## ErinLindsey

yeah, but we can still keep wishing for it to happen in this thread, in the hopes that you guys will change your minds!



Javoedge said:


> Hey folks on the thread,
> 
> Sorry to break some hearts around here but I wanted to clear one thing up based on the riddle I posted earlier.
> JAVOedge does not plan to extend our lineup into Kindle 1 accessories.
> 
> However, in regards to the riddle, for Friday news:
> We have something else cooking up ~ a *contest*!
> We're still working on it so I don't want to spill the beans too early.
> More details to come and this time, Kindle 2 and Kindle DX folks can apply when it debuts.


----------



## ErinLindsey

Even if you dont use the kickstand, the flip style is very comfortable to hold. I let the flip part just kind of dangle when I'm reading. I also thing that the part that flips over the top of the Kindle offers just a bit more protection to the top of the Kindle. It's covered on all four sides when the cover is closed.

Plus, the covers look really nice.

If you get the flip style, try reading while using the kickstand, it really pretty nice to prop the kindle up on a desk or table at a restaurant and not have to constantly hold the kindle.



Ellyn808 said:


> I am curious about everyone's opinion on flip-style versus book style. I am a new Kindle owner, and this will be my first case. I probably won't use the kick-stand...so that's not really a consideration. Thanks for the input.


----------



## pawsplus

Javoedge said:


> JAVOedge does not plan to extend our lineup into Kindle 1 accessories.


----------



## Raffeer

The flip style feels much less bulky with cover flipped over. The kick stand is a nice plus but I rarely use it as such but it's nice to know it is there in case I need it. The kick stand has snaps so it stays attached and doesn't hang loose.
This (my brown cherry flip) is the third flip I have had after the original cover. I have absolutely no plans to go back to the cover style.


----------



## bayzbol44

For what it is worth...I have gone from the JavoEdge book style to the flip style.  The flip one I just got last week.  I like that one a lot better.  I love the fact I can eat at a table and have my Kindle propped up.  I also love the fact that all 4 edges are covered when I am carrying it around.  With the book style one, sometimes a part of Kindle would slip out and I would catch it in time before it fell out.


----------



## Rie142

I love my blue Croc JavoEdge Flip case.    It is so handy for reading while at the table.    My mom loves her ocean Blue/green Cherry blossom flip from JavoEdge also for the same reason


----------



## Javoedge

*JAVOEDGE Mother's Day CONTEST *

Stay tuned, Kindle ladies and gentlemen...
Visit *JAVOedge Blog* where we're releasing the full details at 9AM EST.


----------



## Javoedge

"God could not be everywhere and therefore he made mothers."
- Proverb

To commemorate the special loved ones in our lives, JAVOedge has decided to do a special contest for Mother's Day. Cue the aww's. Awwww.
For all of us, our mothers or grandmothers were the ones who fostered a love for reading and for Mother's Day 2010, JAVOedge is having its first Mother's Day Contest to celebrate those special people in our lives, whether its a sister/mother/grandmother/etc.
Since it's all about the love for reading, we are having 2 prizes: 1 for Nook owners, 1 for Kindle owners.

*JAVOedge Mother's Day Contest:*
How It Works:
Join *JAVOedge's Facebook Fan Page*. On our JAVOedge Facebook Fan Page wall, submit a short story about Mother's Day about how your mom/wife/sister etc. inspired your love of reading. 
Say if you own a Kindle or a Nook and indicate which case you'd like.

*Contest Runs:*
Thurdsay, April 15th at 9AM (EST) till Saturday, May 1st at Midnight (EST).
*Prize*
The prize is a JAVOedge Case for a Barnes & Nobles Nook or a JAVOedge Case for an Amazon Kindle of their choice (up to $50 retail value).

*Winner*
The JAVOedge fans will judge. There will be 2 winners: 1 Kindle owner and 1 Nook owner. The story that is submitted to our Facebook Fan Page that generates the most amount of Facebook "Likes" wins. Comments are welcomed in addition to a fan's comment post but the judging will be decided by the number of LIKES that a comment/story receives. See an example below.









Need some inspiration?

Here's a short story from myself (haha, since I can't participate in the contest)

"Hands down, my grandmother. She was the first person who really paid attention to me as a kid as my single-mom was busy at work and I would often be lonely at home. I still remember how happy I was when my grandmother took me in hand and we went on a field trip to the library&#8230;as a poor kid, I couldn't believe I could peruse through all the books and check out as many books as I wanted on ANYTHING. I became a voracious reader. Thanks to my grandma, books became a wonderful release from my routine life and allowed me some fantastic imaginary experiences as a kid and now even as an adult."

Who's inspired you? Share it with us on Facebook and perhaps you'll get a chance to win our prize.


----------



## cheerio

Im in


----------



## Javoedge

cheerio said:


> Im in


Yay! Cheerio did you post a story?
I didn't see it on the JAVOedge Facebook Wall...
Who's inspired you? Share it with us on Facebook and perhaps you'll get a chance to win our prize based on the audience liking your story!

If anyone has cool stories, please feel free to share. For me, I posted mine to the FB Wall (as JAVOedge) just now to give you guys an idea and also to honor my grandma (she really fostered my love for reading)...

PS: If anyone's too shy....you can always visit the JAVOedge Facebook Fan Page and vote for a friend or KindleBoard member here...


----------



## ValeriGail

I'm in too!! Added my story to the facebook wall!

HAHA Forgot to add in the kindle owner part so deleted and re-posted!!


----------



## Javoedge

ValeriGail said:


> I'm in too!! Added my story to the facebook wall!
> HAHA Forgot to add in the kindle owner part so deleted and re-posted!!


Wow, such a sweet story ValeriGail! That was really great. 
Does anyone else have a story about how they were inspired by their mom/grandmom/sister/etc. into loving reading? 
Share + participate in *JAVOedge's Mother's Day Contest! *Even if you don't have a story to share, you can still help by LIKING your fellow KB member's stories...


----------



## ValeriGail

Yeah everyone!!!! Come Vote for me!! HEHE!!

JavoEdge....  

By any chance, are you guys thinking of adding new colors to your line  Like maybe, umm.... GREEN??!!??!!??    I'd love to have a nice bright Green flip case to match my new bag.


----------



## Javoedge

Yes, everyone come vote! We got another story posted to our FB wall! 


ValeriGail said:


> Yeah everyone!!!! Come Vote for me!! HEHE!!
> 
> JavoEdge....
> By any chance, are you guys thinking of adding new colors to your line Like maybe, umm.... GREEN??!!??!!??  I'd love to have a nice bright Green flip case to match my new bag.


Green..hmm...I'll forward the suggestion to my boss. Any other green lovers out there? Guys or Gals?


----------



## ValeriGail

Its strictly a selfish request on my part!  I got a new bag Saturday that is green and white, and I so need a case to match now!


----------



## loca

ValeriGail said:


> I'm in too!! Added my story to the facebook wall!
> 
> HAHA Forgot to add in the kindle owner part so deleted and re-posted!!


LOL, get it out!


----------



## cheerio

ValeriGail said:


> Its strictly a selfish request on my part!  I got a new bag Saturday that is green and white, and I so need a case to match now!


very nice


----------



## Javoedge

That's a pretty bag! 
Guys + Gals, don't forget we have our Mother's Day Contest! Some of y'all been sharing some awesome stories on our *Facebook Fan Page. *
Head over there and check out the stories (Like'em or Share Your Own!).

Here's some examples from folks that we love:
_"As a child, I was exposed to books at an early age. My mother was, and still is, an avid reader, so maybe it's in my genes.
Books were frequently given as gifts and then shared among my three sisters and myself. Often relatives would inscribe them; I still have an oversized book titled, "Shirley Temple's Bedtime Storie...s" from a great-aunt that I still cherish today.
I have a Kindle now, and am enjoying books in a whole new way- my daughter has shown interest in it as well. Be it paper or electronic format, the magic of books will always be a treasured part of my life. I'll always be grateful to my mother for imparting her love of books, and I'm happy to pass it on to anyone who wants to share in the special joy that only comes from reading."_

_"As a child, I was exposed to books at an early age. My mother was, and still is, an avid reader, so maybe it's in my genes.
Books were frequently given as gifts and then shared among my three sisters and myself. Often relatives would inscribe them; I still have an oversized book titled, "Shirley Temple's Bedtime Storie...s" from a great-aunt that I still cherish today.
I have a Kindle now, and am enjoying books in a whole new way- my daughter has shown interest in it as well. Be it paper or electronic format, the magic of books will always be a treasured part of my life. I'll always be grateful to my mother for imparting her love of books, and I'm happy to pass it on to anyone who wants to share in the special joy that only comes from reading."
_


----------



## drenee

It's been a while since I've been on FB.  I klicked the link you have in your post to go to the FB page, but can't seem to find a way to post.  
deb


----------



## loca

drenee said:


> It's been a while since I've been on FB. I klicked the link you have in your post to go to the FB page, but can't seem to find a way to post.
> deb


did you use the correct tags?


----------



## drenee

I'm not sure what you mean by tags?
deb


----------



## Javoedge

drenee said:


> It's been a while since I've been on FB. I klicked the link you have in your post to go to the FB page, but can't seem to find a way to post.
> deb


Hey drenee,
Try this link. You should see JAVOedge's Facebook wall where you can post your comment (story). 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/JAVOedge/34244620712

Let me know if you have further questions!


----------



## cheerio

Joining on facebook


----------



## IxiaAurea

Wow these cases look amazing! I was wondering where I can purchase the Kimono case Book style? I went to the website and a bundle shows in the search but when I click on it, it says "Apologies, the product you have requested is currently not available. Please make another selection." Is this product still being made? 
Also, is 18$ the cheapest to standard ship to Australia?


----------



## Foxbooks

I have the Javoedge flip case for my Kindle it is the best most secure case out there. Great for hands free reading during lunch. Love it. Getting another for variety.


----------



## ErinLindsey

STOP TEMPTING ME!

I just saw this... (purple croc flip style)

http://www.amazon.com/JAVOedge-Purple-Amazon-Kindle-Shipping/dp/B00390LSYU/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1272216823&sr=8-23

and THEN I saw THIS! (the snake skin flip style)

http://www.amazon.com/JAVOedge-Snake-Amazon-Kindle-Shipping/dp/B003ILSK46/ref=sr_1_33?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1272217196&sr=8-33

ARRRRRGGGGHHH!!!! Now I want them both! I already have two others (the Kyoto and blue croc flip styles) I thought I was doing pretty good on not going nuts buying accessories for my Kindle, (I've only actually bought one...other cover was won in an online contest) and now Javo goes and puts these two covers out there.

Stop making me want to buy these covers.

I want to get a (new) cover for my iPod touch and am seriously tempted to get a Javoedge cover for that too. (the Kyoto flip style) but dont know if it'll work with my iTouch since it's not the iPhone and the covers all say they're for the iPhone. I've got to do some serious saving for buying new Kindle covers AND an iTouch cover.

Stop making me want to buy stuff. It's getting expensive!


----------



## loca

Foxbooks said:


> I have the Javoedge flip case for my Kindle it is the best most secure case out there. Great for hands free reading during lunch. Love it. Getting another for variety.


Yes, its a pretty good case.


----------



## Javoedge

Hey IxiaAurea!

The JAVOedge Kimono Case Book Style Case is no longer available. It became a sold-out edition. 
We offer a similar styles:
Cherry Blossom Book Style Case for Kindle 2
JAVOedge Cherry Blossom Flip Case for Kindle 2
Kyoto Book Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2 


For international customers, you can visit www.javoedge.com  + any product page you visit there's a shipping calculator. We offer the basic postal delivery (USPS International) and then faster shipping options (UPS). Here's more info on shipping here.



IxiaAurea said:


> Wow these cases look amazing! I was wondering where I can purchase the Kimono case Book style? I went to the website and a bundle shows in the search but when I click on it, it says "Apologies, the product you have requested is currently not available. Please make another selection." Is this product still being made?
> Also, is 18$ the cheapest to standard ship to Australia?


----------



## Javoedge

*NEW PRODUCT!*

Hey folks,

Check out our latest case. The exotic looking Snake Skin Case Collection.

















Stand out from the crowd with JAVOedge's Snake Skin Case for Amazon Kindle 2. Offered in Flip and Book Style... Fashioned out of genuine leather, the exterior is stamped with an eye-catching snake skin print that is soft to the touch...it really is. The office folks keep wanting to touch it.
Available here:
JAVOedge Snake Skin Case (Book Style)
JAVOedge Snake Skin Case (Flip Style)

* Case allows complete access to all ports, buttons and cutouts in the back for the speakers
* Interior pockets for storing business cards, papers
* Genuine Leather stamped in a snake skin print


----------



## ValeriGail

LOVE this new case!!!  

Still wish you guys had something in green... but I do LOVE this new case!!


----------



## ErinLindsey

I saw that the other day. Even posted about it because now *I want it! *(look up a couple of posts)

I really like the snake skin.

I might end up getting it for my dad for Father's Day.


----------



## mnscootergal

Just ordered the Kyoto flip cover.  Now I sit with my nose pressed to the window waiting for the mailman


----------



## Javoedge

ErinLindsey said:


> I saw that the other day. Even posted about it because now *I want it! *(look up a couple of posts)
> I really like the snake skin.
> I might end up getting it for my dad for Father's Day.


  Thanks ErinLindsey! Our boss has been wanting another exotic-leather case and this has been in development for awhile. We did forward your product color suggestion so let's see how that goes! Green is definitely a color that I hope appeals to girls and guys.


----------



## Javoedge

mnscootergal said:


> Just ordered the Kyoto flip cover. Now I sit with my nose pressed to the window waiting for the mailman


Congrats! Thanks for picking our accessory! The Kyoto is a lovely case with a perfect look for spring/summer blossoms.


----------



## Javoedge

*Congratulations! JAVOedge's Mother's Day Winner*

The Kindle winner of the JAVOedge Mother's Day Contest has been decided!
Head on down to read the tie-breaker decision + see the entries posted on our wall. Don't want to spoil it for the winner here but...it was a KindleBoard member! 
The Kindle owners definitely showed up in mass to share their stories. The Nook folks were definitely more quieter. 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/JAVOedge/34244620712#!/notes/javoedge/winners-of-javoedge-mothers-day-contest/428404350408


----------



## drenee

mnscootergal said:


> Just ordered the Kyoto flip cover. Now I sit with my nose pressed to the window waiting for the mailman


Your post is so funny. Welcome to Kindleboards. Be sure to let us know when your cover arrives.

Congratulations to the cover winner. Your story was very inspiring. Thank you for sharing.
deb


----------



## ValeriGail

OMGOSH!!!!              

I was just checking my email and saw the message!!!  I'm beyond excited!!

How should I contact you guys with my info and stuff?  For whatever reason, facebook won't let me respond to the message sent to me.  


OMGOSH!!!!  seriously, I'm totally Stoked!


----------



## drenee

I love your excitement, Valeri.  
deb


----------



## ErinLindsey

ValeriGail said:


> OMGOSH!!!!
> 
> I was just checking my email and saw the message!!! I'm beyond excited!!
> 
> How should I contact you guys with my info and stuff? For whatever reason, facebook won't let me respond to the message sent to me.
> 
> OMGOSH!!!! seriously, I'm totally Stoked!


I was just as excited when I won my blue leather JAVOedge flip cover from GearDiary. I know exactly how you feel. Winning JAVOedge stuff is ALWAYS fun! (winning anything is fun)


----------



## Meemo

ValeriGail said:


> OMGOSH!!!!
> 
> I was just checking my email and saw the message!!! I'm beyond excited!!
> 
> How should I contact you guys with my info and stuff? For whatever reason, facebook won't let me respond to the message sent to me.
> 
> OMGOSH!!!! seriously, I'm totally Stoked!


Congrats! Enjoy it!


----------



## Javoedge

Hey ValeriGail,

I sent you a message via FaceBook. Let me know if you need further followup and contact me here. 
Let us know how it looks when you get it! So curious to see how your Snake Skin Case looks out in the wild! 



ValeriGail said:


> OMGOSH!!!!
> I was just checking my email and saw the message!!! I'm beyond excited!!
> How should I contact you guys with my info and stuff? For whatever reason, facebook won't let me respond to the message sent to me.
> OMGOSH!!!! seriously, I'm totally Stoked!


----------



## ValeriGail

All taken care of! Thanks so much for helping out. I forwarded what I sent in the first email to Kevin, and he responded really quickly.  I love having mobile email!!   

I can not wait to get it!! I literally jumped out of my chair when I started reading the first email! I couldn't believe it!! Totally made my day, month, and maybe year!!!  So can't wait to touch the case and put it on my kindle!  And I will most certainly have some in the wild pics for ya up as soon as I get it!


----------



## cheerio

Javoedge said:


> *Congratulations! JAVOedge's Mother's Day Winner*
> 
> The Kindle winner of the JAVOedge Mother's Day Contest has been decided!
> Head on down to read the tie-breaker decision + see the entries posted on our wall. Don't want to spoil it for the winner here but...it was a KindleBoard member!
> The Kindle owners definitely showed up in mass to share their stories. The Nook folks were definitely more quieter.
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/JAVOedge/34244620712#!/notes/javoedge/winners-of-javoedge-mothers-day-contest/428404350408


Looks like I didnt win


----------



## mistyd107

well crap crap crap now I have to decide between purple croc or snake skin


----------



## AFH

Another vote for green - Snake Skin? I'm first in line if you do....

A little Photoshop fiddling:


----------



## ErinLindsey

That would be cool.  Green snake skin. 

I'm still hoping for an (American) patriotic design to be introduced tho...


----------



## Javoedge

AFH said:


> Another vote for green - Snake Skin? I'm first in line if you do....
> A little Photoshop fiddling:


Wow that is very interesting. My boss loves to test out exotic-looking cases. 
I'll forward this to him + the product development team to check it out. Thanks!


----------



## AFH

Spouse and I already have black and pink flip croc cases, and I have to say after a long search that these are the best cases for the K2 I have used; really sold on the flip style, and since they're real leather they avoid the problems we experienced on our M-Edge Icon croc cases with the patent-leather cracking after a short time. The JAVOedge cases really are durable, quality, well-made products, and we'll be repeat customers (seem to be collecting more cases than any other Kindle accessories!)....


----------



## mistyd107

Cindy I have a quick ? for you.  Is the purple croc a bright vibrant purple or is it darker? some pics look bright(javoedge) website and some look darker.  Also buying through Javoedge.com which shipping method is quickest?  thx


----------



## Javoedge

Thanks AFH! That means so much to us. Sharing this with my office mates. 
Feel free to share the love, we love you guys at KindleBoards for being so passionate about accessories. 


AFH said:


> Spouse and I already have black and pink flip croc cases, and I have to say after a long search that these are the best cases for the K2 I have used; really sold on the flip style, and since they're real leather they avoid the problems we experienced on our M-Edge Icon croc cases with the patent-leather cracking after a short time. The JAVOedge cases really are durable, quality, well-made products, and we'll be repeat customers (seem to be collecting more cases than any other Kindle accessories!)....


----------



## Javoedge

hey mistyd107,

when he's available, i'm going to have one of my officemates take a snapshot of it with his blackberry so you can see it. 
JAVOedge.com shipping information is available here for all the details on carriers/shipping time windows. For the fastest shipping method, we offer UPS NEXT DAY. Read more at the link. 



mistyd107 said:


> Cindy I have a quick ? for you. Is the purple croc a bright vibrant purple or is it darker? some pics look bright(javoedge) website and some look darker. Also buying through Javoedge.com which shipping method is quickest? thx


----------



## Javoedge

Here's our Purple Croc with a few snapshots taken in our office. 
It's a nice hue of purple (not as vibrant as our Blue Croc but not as muted as Pink Croc). Not too dark, not too vibrant.


----------



## mistyd107

thx for posting


----------



## Javoedge

*REVIEW
*
Since Sharing is Caring + making sure things don't get lost in the KindleBoard threads...
I'm sharing ValeriGail's post about her receiving her JAVOedge Prize for the Mother's Day Contest:
Read her awesome post + see her amazing photos here:

My New JAVOedge Snake Skin Case arrived!


----------



## mistyd107

my snake skin bookstyle should be here today really excited


----------



## ValeriGail

mistyd107 said:


> my snake skin bookstyle should be here today really excited


Woohooo!! You are going to LOVE it!!! Must post some pictures too! Can't wait to see how your snake print differs from mine. Thats another awesome thing about these cases.. it seems from the pictures I've seen on the net, that they are all slightly different.


----------



## mistyd107

its here!!!!! and its gorgeous very distinctive for sure. I will say it is not as textured as I was anticipating but Its still great and very soft to the touch. I REALLY REALLY love it which is new to me as I'm not usually at all into browns. Vaierigail and Cindy have requested pics so I took a couple please excuse the quaility I took them with my iphone so they may not be all that great.Can't wait to see if the dark frame has any effect on the font.









and


----------



## ValeriGail

It is beautiful!!!  I've noticed a huge difference with my screen in the case.  I find it easier to read under lamp light too.  I was shocked at first because I didn't think the contrast on my screen was an issue... till I saw it against the dark brown case.


----------



## ashash

i will have to try earth tones because i have an orange case on mine and for some reason its a lil difficult to read at times it could have something to do with my astigmatism


----------



## Javoedge

Wow! Those photos look pretty swell. I can see the rich dark brown contrast really pops with the Kindle. Isn't the leather soft? 
Thanks for sharing!



mistyd107 said:


> its here!!!!! and its gorgeous very distinctive for sure. I will say it is not as textured as I was anticipating but Its still great and very soft to the touch. I REALLY REALLY love it which is new to me as I'm not usually at all into browns. Vaierigail and Cindy have requested pics so I took a couple please excuse the quaility I took them with my iphone so they may not be all that great.Can't wait to see if the dark frame has any effect on the font.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and


----------



## mistyd107

yes it really is very soft and I love it I really really do.It kinda amazes me after all the $ I have spent looking for "THE" ONE it very well may turn out that "the one is a Brown Snakeskin case although I know its not real Snakeskin perse because in reality I absolutely detest snakes. But really its just gorgeous and I love that its so soft


----------



## Javoedge

Hey folks,

A question to our folks here.
Who owns more Kindles, fathers or mothers? 
We're thinking of doing a father's day contest (just like what we did for mother's day) but wanted to hear back. 
Do you guys have stories about your father or any guy in your life who's spurred your love for reading? 
You guys had some amazing stories for Mother's Day so we're gonna look forward to this.


----------



## mistyd107

wish I could help but all the males in my life do not get my love for reading at all


----------



## JJB

Hi everyone!
I'm new here and new to Kindle. I received my long-wanted Kindle for mother's day and was thrilled. I've been lurking on the boards for a few days trying to read up. 
I've read every page of this long thread and learned quite a bit and it sure sounds as though it is a great company and everyone seems so nice here. 
I just ordered the purple cherry blossom flip case. I was  lusting after one of the vibrant colors of the croc cases, but after inquiring through email with the company as to which flip case would be lighter in weight, I chose the fabric covered one since it is 2 oz lighter and the price is so much less. I wanted something with some color, but I'm not sure that I will like the pattern nor am I sure that I will like the purple over the red. I think that I will love the style of the flip case. I ordered through the website since I saw it mentioned that orders process faster when placed that way. I did only choose standard shipping, but now wish that I would have splurged for a quicker method as I live clear across the country and it will likely take awhile and I'm so anxious to receive it.


----------



## Andra

I have a purple cherry blossom flip and I love it!  I hope you get yours soon so you can start enjoying it.


----------



## JJB

I'm glad that you love yours and I hope that I do also.
I'm excited to have just gotten an email that said that it has been shipped already. They did process it quickly! I can't wait to get it! I hope that it doesn't take too, too long to arrive.


----------



## mistyd107

JJB said:


> I'm glad that you love yours and I hope that I do also.
> I'm excited to have just gotten an email that said that it has been shipped already. They did process it quickly! I can't wait to get it! I hope that it doesn't take too, too long to arrive.


Congrats I used normal shipping on my snakeskin ordered on thursday am so it went out that day it was in my mail box monday am so its really not that bad a wait. They REALLY are great cases. Please let us know how you like it. and welcome


----------



## Rie142

JJB said:


> I'm glad that you love yours and I hope that I do also.
> I'm excited to have just gotten an email that said that it has been shipped already. They did process it quickly! I can't wait to get it! I hope that it doesn't take too, too long to arrive.


You will love it I am sure. I have the Blue Croc Flip case. Which I love dearly. My mom has the ocean/blue/teal Cherry blossom case which she dearly loves. It is much lighter than mine. I have been lusting after the purple cherry blossom case. So enjoy it when it comes. I am sure it will be there quickly. JavoEdge is very good with their shipping and their customer service.


----------



## ErinLindsey

I have the blue croc flip, and the Kyoto fabric flip case...there really isnt much difference in weight between the two cases when the Kindle is in the case. I dont notice it that much at least, and I do have problems with my hands (I have MS..one hand has been numb since last september) The croc case just feels more solid. 

I like the blue croc because I think it protects the Kindle just a teeny bit better than the Kyoto case does, since it's the leather....but I think the Kyoto fabric is just so pretty that I like having a well-dressed Kindle. 

I'm really tempted to get the purple cherry blossom flip just because it's purple...but then I'd want to get the purple croc because it's purple and leather. Someday I'll have the purple cases. Hopefully soon.


----------



## cheerio

Andra said:


> I have a purple cherry blossom flip and I love it! I hope you get yours soon so you can start enjoying it.


very nice choice


----------



## Javoedge

Congrats on making the Kindle leap, JJB! 
The Cherry Blossom is an amazing pattern. I have the Cherry Blossom Book Style Case (Twilight Purple) for my iPhone (RIGHT NOW) and it looks amazing. I love the print! 
Let us know how it looks on your new Kindle + we love to see our cases out in the wild! Share the love! 



JJB said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm new here and new to Kindle. I received my long-wanted Kindle for mother's day and was thrilled. I've been lurking on the boards for a few days trying to read up.
> I've read every page of this long thread and learned quite a bit and it sure sounds as though it is a great company and everyone seems so nice here.
> I just ordered the purple cherry blossom flip case. I was lusting after one of the vibrant colors of the croc cases, but after inquiring through email with the company as to which flip case would be lighter in weight, I chose the fabric covered one since it is 2 oz lighter and the price is so much less. I wanted something with some color, but I'm not sure that I will like the pattern nor am I sure that I will like the purple over the red. I think that I will love the style of the flip case. I ordered through the website since I saw it mentioned that orders process faster when placed that way. I did only choose standard shipping, but now wish that I would have splurged for a quicker method as I live clear across the country and it will likely take awhile and I'm so anxious to receive it.


----------



## JJB

I received my flip case in purple cherry blossom and I absolutely love the flip style. 

I'm not in love with the pattern (just personal preference) but I do like it very much.  I don't see any other patterns that I would like better. The other more solid fabric covers seem to be gray or brown or black and look very nice and classy, but I wanted more color. 

The case itself seems to be very well made and has some padding to it. I love the fact that it is very light weight (why I chose the fabric covered one). I love the solid deep purple interior. I love the style to hold (very easy, not at all cumbersome) and to prop up if I want to read that way. It closes itself and stays closed, which is great. I can also clip on my book light easily in several places and it works well. I clan clip it on to the folded part at the top or clip it on either side of the part that it flipped over and it not in the way at all when reading.

I like having the little card slot with which to put personal info in case it is lost somewhere. I could do without the extra slot part above the id. I like the soft suede-like interior under the extra sleeve and would prefer that only that be there. I have no idea what the little tiny ribbon loop is for on the upper right outside

The delivery was delightfully fast. I ordered it on Friday and it was shipped the same day via first class mail  from WA and arrived to me in OH on Monday. I ordered from the website as I had seen on here that their orders were processed a little bit faster when ordered directly.


----------



## Javoedge

Thanks for sharing JJB!
If you're able to, share some snapshots of the lovely case. We love seeing how they look out in the wild!


----------



## VictoriaP

Quick question--I saw the new Poppy sleeve case for the iPad is also available for the nook.  Will there be one for the Kindle too?


----------



## Javoedge

Hey Victoria,

At this time, we don't have plans to create the Poppy Sleeve for Kindle. I was kinda advocating it for my boss (love the print!) but he's holding off at this point. 
We're waiting to see if Amazon's going to develop something new in response to Nook, iPad, Borders, etc. If enough people advocate in favor, we shall see as I'll pass them on to him to mull over. 



VictoriaP said:


> Quick question--I saw the new Poppy sleeve case for the iPad is also available for the nook. Will there be one for the Kindle too?


----------



## Javoedge

Thanks JJB for your review!
So helpful to many folks shopping through our threads here at KindleBoards!



JJB said:


> I received my flip case in purple cherry blossom and I absolutely love the flip style.
> 
> I'm not in love with the pattern (just personal preference) but I do like it very much. I don't see any other patterns that I would like better. The other more solid fabric covers seem to be gray or brown or black and look very nice and classy, but I wanted more color.
> 
> The case itself seems to be very well made and has some padding to it. I love the fact that it is very light weight (why I chose the fabric covered one). I love the solid deep purple interior. I love the style to hold (very easy, not at all cumbersome) and to prop up if I want to read that way. It closes itself and stays closed, which is great. I can also clip on my book light easily in several places and it works well. I clan clip it on to the folded part at the top or clip it on either side of the part that it flipped over and it not in the way at all when reading.
> 
> I like having the little card slot with which to put personal info in case it is lost somewhere. I could do without the extra slot part above the id. I like the soft suede-like interior under the extra sleeve and would prefer that only that be there. I have no idea what the little tiny ribbon loop is for on the upper right outside
> 
> The delivery was delightfully fast. I ordered it on Friday and it was shipped the same day via first class mail from WA and arrived to me in OH on Monday. I ordered from the website as I had seen on here that their orders were processed a little bit faster when ordered directly.


----------



## VictoriaP

Javoedge said:


> Hey Victoria,
> 
> At this time, we don't have plans to create the Poppy Sleeve for Kindle. I was kinda advocating it for my boss (love the print!) but he's holding off at this point.
> We're waiting to see if Amazon's going to develop something new in response to Nook, iPad, Borders, etc. If enough people advocate in favor, we shall see as I'll pass them on to him to mull over.


Darn--I don't need it for the iPad, but really could have used a horizontal sleeve for the K2. And it was the first Javoedge product that appealed to me, since I dislike covers that also hide any skins one might be using.

The print is fabulous though, and the iPad version does look terrific!


----------



## mistyd107

I have  to say selfishly I REALLY REALLY hope that the snakeskin covers are available for future kindle versions


----------



## Javoedge

If the Snake Skin cases become a bigger hit, they may. We're very curious to see when Amazon will release a future Kindle considering all the competition lately, iPad, Nook, Kobo, etc. Any news? 


mistyd107 said:


> I have to say selfishly I REALLY REALLY hope that the snakeskin covers are available for future kindle versions


----------



## mistyd107

just curious how is the snake skin doing in terms of popularity


----------



## tscalone

Hi All!

I have almost had my K2 for a week now and after hours and hours of research (I was seriously driving myself crazy!), you all have convinced me to go with a JAVOedge case. Today I ordered the Cherry Blossom Flip Case in Cocoa. I'm so excited and can't wait for it to arrive (I've already checked the status of the order 4 times). I just hope that it's as beautiful in person as it appears online and that my Mighty Bright XTRA Flex 2 will work with it. If both of those are accomplished, I will be happy as a clam!


----------



## Andra

Welcome to Kindleboards tscalone!  I hope you enjoy you new Javoedge cover.
Why don't you head over the the introductions board and introduce yourself properly?


----------



## Javoedge

Welcome tscalone!
The Cherry Blossom in Cocoa is nice. 
Do feel free to share how it looks when you get it ~ lotsa people here love to accessorize their eReaders (we have a Nook fan who added charms to her JAVOedge Cherry Blossom Case. See here)



tscalone said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I have almost had my K2 for a week now and after hours and hours of research (I was seriously driving myself crazy!), you all have convinced me to go with a JAVOedge case. Today I ordered the Cherry Blossom Flip Case in Cocoa. I'm so excited and can't wait for it to arrive (I've already checked the status of the order 4 times). I just hope that it's as beautiful in person as it appears online and that my Mighty Bright XTRA Flex 2 will work with it. If both of those are accomplished, I will be happy as a clam!


----------



## JJB

Tscalone,

You're gonna love the cherry blossom flip case. I have a purple one and it's great. You should be able to easily use most lights with it. I have used several different lights with mine, although I do not have that one. I have two other mighty bright lights that work great. I clip them onto the part that is flipped over.

Don't you just LOVE your kindle already?


----------



## mistyd107

I'm so sad my K2 took a fall in my snakeskin Cover this morning and is now dead.  Thankfully Amazon Cs is sending me a replacement It makes me very very sad as I truly loved my javoedge snakeskin and its not even a month old but I'm not sure I feel comfortable putting the new one in


----------



## Meemo

Honestly I think it's all a matter of how it falls.  I dropped my Kindle 1 in its M-edge cover a couple of times, it survived.  Others dropped theirs in the same cover and didn't have such a good outcome.  If it hits just right, it's gonna be a goner no matter what it's in, I'm afraid.  But it certainly has a better chance of survival in a cover.


----------



## mistyd107

Meemo said:


> Honestly I think it's all a matter of how it falls. I dropped my Kindle 1 in its M-edge cover a couple of times, it survived. Others dropped theirs in the same cover and didn't have such a good outcome. If it hits just right, it's gonna be a goner no matter what it's in, I'm afraid. But it certainly has a better chance of survival in a cover.


I'm sure your right and it did fall just right because it wasn't much of a fall at all but it got the top corner. I'll probably still use the javoedge as I love it, but I am still very nervous about it


----------



## JJB

Misty,
So sorry to hear of your accident. I'm glad that you can get another one. With my luck it would happen right after the warranty expires. 

I think that this could happen in most any cover unless it is protected by thick rubber all around it. It mut just depend upon how it falls. Good luck with your new one.


----------



## mistyd107

JJB said:


> Misty,
> So sorry to hear of your accident. I'm glad that you can get another one. With my luck it would happen right after the warranty expires.
> 
> I think that this could happen in most any cover unless it is protected by thick rubber all around it. It mut just depend upon how it falls. Good luck with your new one.


thats exactly what happened The CS agent said I was just outside my warranty. 
I'm sure after I calmed down that I'll use my Javoedge Its great but I think after that accident as much as I love my K to be a bit nervous about any cover. I might get a noreve later(want to try the jean vintage) but since I am essentially getting a new K 2 tomorrow I have plenty of time for that. Please don't take my post earlier as blaming Javo for the damage. The K never moved in the cover initially I thought I was damage free only to find I wasn't and I was freaked and very sad


----------



## JJB

mistyd107 said:


> thats exactly what happened The CS agent said I was just outside my warranty.
> I'm sure after I calmed down that I'll use my Javoedge Its great but I think after that accident as much as I love my K to be a bit nervous about any cover. I might get a noreve later(want to try the jean vintage) but since I am essentially getting a new K 2 tomorrow I have plenty of time for that. Please don't take my post earlier as blaming Javo for the damage. The K never moved in the cover initially I thought I was damage free only to find I wasn't and I was freaked and very sad


Oh! You had to buy a new one. I thought that you were getting a replacement under warranty. I know that you are not blaming Javo. It was just one of those things that happen and I don't blame you for being nervous. I'm always nervous with mine. I dropped mine a few times in the first few days that I had it, thankfully not far and not on a hard surface.


----------



## mistyd107

JJB said:


> Oh! You had to buy a new one. I thought that you were getting a replacement under warranty. I know that you are not blaming Javo. It was just one of those things that happen and I don't blame you for being nervous. I'm always nervous with mine. I dropped mine a few times in the first few days that I had it, thankfully not far and not on a hard surface.


I got lucky Amazon really stepped up and is sending me the replacement no charge.


----------



## JJB

mistyd107 said:


> I got lucky Amazon really stepped up and is sending me the replacement no charge.


That's wonderful! Hooray for kindle customer service.

Maybe you should look into a suit of armor for it now since you sure don't want to push your luck. I have no idea what would work, though. It would be nice if we could get a nice see-though foam or rubber covering the entire thing.


----------



## shiftergrrrl

Hi All  - After days of reading reviews for all sorts of covers on this board, I decided I want a Javo lumberjack - but they don't make them anymore!!!! - Any ideas would be appreciated
Thank you


----------



## Meemo

ema5mom said:


> Hi All - After days of reading reviews for all sorts of covers on this board, I decided I want a Javo lumberjack - but they don't make them anymore!!!! - Any ideas would be appreciated
> Thank you


There's a flip-style lumberjack for sale here on Kindleboards:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,25327.0.html


----------



## shiftergrrrl

Meemo said:


> There's a flip-style lumberjack for sale here on Kindleboards:
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,25327.0.html


Thank you!!


----------



## Javoedge

Thanks ema5mom for checking out JAVOedge! The Lumberjack Case for the Kindle 2 is definitely unique. If you get your hands on one, do share the pics! 



ema5mom said:


> Thank you!!


----------



## mistyd107

After the fall this week I'm nervous to use my bookstyle(may seem sillly I know) case because the damaged area was the exposed area.  I love the cover so I called and Kevin is going to exchange it for the flip style Snake skin I'm so excited.  I've never used the flip-style though so I have a question does it still have the magnetic closures, Pocket, and ID window?


----------



## Andra

mistyd107 said:


> After the fall this week I'm nervous to use my bookstyle(may seem sillly I know) case because the damaged area was the exposed area. I love the cover so I called and Kevin is going to exchange it for the flip style Snake skin I'm so excited. I've never used the flip-style though so I have a question does it still have the magnetic closures, Pocket, and ID window?


Yes, my flips all have those items - plus a kickstand so you can prop it up to read.


----------



## Javoedge

Hey folks,

Happy TGIF, y'all!
First off, I just wanted to let you guys know...JAVOedge is planning a *Summer Escapes Giveaway Contest* to debut this Monday. When we mean giveaway, we mean giveaway in turns of any case (for our Kindle, iPad, iPhone, and Nook fans). 5 Lucky Winners.

We're going to debut the contest on our blog, www.javoedgeblog.com on Monday but we wanted to get your mental wheels turning...
If you've been eyeballing a case that you liked, start thinking and we'll check back in Monday for more details!!


----------



## Javoedge

Hey folks,

We've officially kicked off our *Summer Escapes Giveaway Contest
*. If you've been eyeballing one of our cases (whether it is the Snake Skin, Purple Croc, or Cherry Blossoms, etc) , now is an excellent time to see if you have a chance to win.

Contest info is below but visit our blog to participate!
Here's what you need to do:

1. Answer these 2 questions in the comment in the blog post to count as 1 entry:
_A) Where do you wish you traveling with your Nook/Kindle/iPad/iPhone? Let us know which one you own!_
_B) What JAVOedge case do you like most and why?_

2. You get an automatic bonus entry by following JAVOedge on Facebook AND sharing the same blog comment on our Facebook wall. (that way, we can identify you for the extra entry you earned!).

Contest Rules:

* Winners will be chosen randomly. Contest starts: Monday, June 14th (10am PST) - Friday, June 25th (5pm PST).
* If you are chosen, you will be notified by e-mail. Winners must respond within three days of the end of the contest. If you do not respond within that period, another winner will be chosen.
* Contest Participation: Participants must be based in the US. Prizes can not be exchanged nor refunded for cash value.

Good luck!


----------



## drenee

I received a Javoedge pink croc skin for my iPhone to match my Kindle sleeve.  OMG, it's wonderful.  I'm in love with Javoedge all over again.
deb


----------



## Raffeer

I have the pink croc iphone case also the Cocoa Cherry flip for my Kindle. Beautiful pair. They look great together.


----------



## Javoedge

Folks,

Feel free to join in our contest for another matching accessory! Thanks for all the excellent feedback. 
Here's our iPhone stuff on Amazon: 




Raffeer said:


> I have the pink croc iphone case also the Cocoa Cherry flip for my Kindle. Beautiful pair. They look great together.





drenee said:


> I received a Javoedge pink croc skin for my iPhone to match my Kindle sleeve. OMG, it's wonderful. I'm in love with Javoedge all over again.
> deb


----------



## mistyd107

thx for the info on the contest I entered on the blog but it would not allow me to post my entry on the FB wall and I tried a couple of times.  BTW way I received my flip Style in snake skin today and can not wait to start using it.


----------



## drenee

I would love the cherry blossom for my phone. I am going to have to join this contest  
deb


----------



## Javoedge

Hey Misty,

In order to leave comments on our Facebook wall, you have to "LIKE" our company. Otherwise, all you can do is view the Facebook wall but won't be able to contribute. Once you "LIKE" JAVOedge, the comment post window should open up so you can paste in your entry. 
Facebook does this thing where companies have Facebook Fan pages versus people's personal pages (like you or me). 
I posted a screen grab of what you'd need to do.










Just click on the "LIKE" button next to our name.
That should hopefully let you post your entry to our contest! Good luck! 



mistyd107 said:


> thx for the info on the contest I entered on the blog but it would not allow me to post my entry on the FB wall and I tried a couple of times. BTW way I received my flip Style in snake skin today and can not wait to start using it.


----------



## mistyd107

I did that awhile back I've left comments before!!!!  I'm wondering if its because I tried to copy Paste rather than retype the entry since typing takes so long for me or my entry is too long. I can shorten it if needed?  I just get a message that says can not post to wall after it already tries.


----------



## Javoedge

mistyd107 said:


> I did that awhile back I've left comments before!!!! I'm wondering if its because I tried to copy Paste rather than retype the entry since typing takes so long for me or my entry is too long. I can shorten it if needed? I just get a message that says can not post to wall after it already tries.


That sounds like a Facebook issue...you can try shortening your message. Since I saw your original comment on our blog, I can quickly ID you.
Lemme know. Facebook can sometimes be tricky like that.


----------



## mistyd107

editing worked and its posted Thx Cindy!!!!!  I have to say again thx to Javoedge for great cases I really can not get over how much I love the snakeskin and its softness, and I'm not just saying that


----------



## Javoedge

No problemo, Misty. Glad the Facebook issue worked out. Good luck with the contest!


mistyd107 said:


> editing worked and its posted Thx Cindy!!!!! I have to say again thx to Javoedge for great cases I really can not get over how much I love the snakeskin and its softness, and I'm not just saying that


----------



## Javoedge

@Kumiab, a Twitter fan of JAVOedge, sends us her trio of gadgets decked out in our cases: iPhone, Kindle, iPad.
It's on her blog which we wish we could read if we knew Japanese. 









This is her iPad clad in the Kyoto Sleeve Case for iPad.









This is her iPhone clad in the Cherry Blossom Bookstyle Case in Ocean Blue.

They all compliment eh?


----------



## drenee

Awesome trio.
deb


----------



## ErinLindsey

I'd love to get the Kyoto case for my iPod Touch. Do they make one for the Touch, or would the iPhone version fit the iTouch  

I have the Kyoto flip for my Kindle. Love it.


----------



## Javoedge

Sorry, we don't make the Kyoto for the iPad Touch. The Kyoto Book Style Case works for the iPhone 3G/3GS.



ErinLindsey said:


> I'd love to get the Kyoto case for my iPod Touch. Do they make one for the Touch, or would the iPhone version fit the iTouch
> 
> I have the Kyoto flip for my Kindle. Love it.


----------



## ErinLindsey

So the Kyoto for the iPhone will not work at all for the iTouch? (I'm not talking about the iPad, but the iPod.)


----------



## Raffeer

Help!! Light for flip style Javoedge. Recommendations please.

What are people using for reading lights with a flip style cover? We lost electricity here again last night and holding a flashlight gets old very fast.


----------



## JJB

I use two and both work very well lighting up the page  and I clip them onto the flipped back part: 

Mighty Bright Telescoping LED clip-on reader's light. It takes 3 AAA batteries OR an A/C adapter. It fold up compactly. I take out the batteries and use it with an adapter quite a bit.

Mighty Bright TravelFlex LED. It takes 1 AAA battery. This one does not use an A/C adapter and is lighter weight.

Edit:
Both are sold on Amazon but I do not know how to post a link. I bought the first one at Border's and bought the adapter from Amazon. The vendor that I bought the adapter and the Travelflex from on Amazon had free shipping. I think that the name was Sun and Moon. I think that Border's and B&N both may sell both of these lights if you have those stores nearby.


----------



## lovesangelrn

Raffeer said:


> Help!! Light for flip style Javoedge. Recommendations please.
> 
> What are people using for reading lights with a flip style cover? We lost electricity here again last night and holding a flashlight gets old very fast.


I'm currently using the Octovo Solis, and LOVE it. It is a bit pricy, by totally worth it. The light is bright enought to illumitate the whole page, but without glare. Also it fits snuggly on the top of the kindle (I've even turned the kindle upside-down and it doesn't fall off), but has protection not to harm the kindle. Best of all, it fits great on my skinned kindle in both my Javoedge flip case and my Oberon.










BTW: Don't ya just love the flip case. It's my go-everywhere case


----------



## Raffeer

Loves and JJB - 
Many thanks for the fast replies. 
Wow what a difference in price, practically double. 
Got to go check these out.


----------



## mistyd107

it doesn't matter at all but I'm just curious do you know if Javoedge ever intends to redo the red/Blue crocs so that they have matching interiors instead of the grey?  I am just wondering I'm ABSOLUTELY in LOVE with the Snakeskin flip style even more so than I loved the bookstyle Javoedge (and and I REALLY did NOT expect that at ALL) (probably) will get other colors in the future so I just wondered not a deal breaker by any means at all


----------



## Javoedge

Though they look similar, the iPod Touch has a slightly different product design then the iPhone (the body contour is slightly different).
So the Kyoto Book Style won't fit to it.... 

We'll probably make new cases for the iPhone 4 fyi for anyone curious.



ErinLindsey said:


> So the Kyoto for the iPhone will not work at all for the iTouch? (I'm not talking about the iPad, but the iPod.)


----------



## Javoedge

Hey mistyd107,

Thanks for letting us know! 
We're still in our original run of the Red/Blue Croc Kindle cases (with the gray interiors). Perhaps, after that batch, we'll make it in matching interior colors but at this point, I don't have anything definite from my boss yet.



mistyd107 said:


> it doesn't matter at all but I'm just curious do you know if Javoedge ever intends to redo the red/Blue crocs so that they have matching interiors instead of the grey? I am just wondering I'm ABSOLUTELY in LOVE with the Snakeskin flip style even more so than I loved the bookstyle Javoedge (and and I REALLY did NOT expect that at ALL) (probably) will get other colors in the future so I just wondered not a deal breaker by any means at all


----------



## Javoedge

*1 WEEK LEFT IN JAVOEDGE SUMMER ESCAPES CASE GIVEAWAY*









If you haven't entered to see if you have a chance of winning a JAVOedge Case from us, check it out at JAVOedge Blog! Rules on the blog.
So if you've been eyeballing one of our cases -- Kindle/iPad/Nook/iPhone cases -- now's the time to see if you can win it for free.

5 Lucky Winners.
Deadline: Friday, 5pm PST.
It's really easy.

1. Answer these 2 questions in the comment in the blog post to count as 1 entry:
_A) Where do you wish you traveling with your Nook/Kindle/iPad/iPhone? Let us know which one you own!
B) What JAVOedge case do you like most and why?_

2. You get an automatic bonus entry by following JAVOedge on Facebook AND sharing the same blog comment on our Facebook wall. (that way, we can identify you for the extra entry you earned!).

A bunch of you have already entered but we'd love to see more Kindle supporters


----------



## mistyd107

Javoedge said:


> Hey mistyd107,
> 
> Thanks for letting us know!
> We're still in our original run of the Red/Blue Croc Kindle cases (with the gray interiors). Perhaps, after that batch, we'll make it in matching interior colors but at this point, I don't have anything definite from my boss yet.


Ok great thx as I said no big deal I just figured it wouldn't hurt to ask. If you hear anything would you please let us know?


----------



## ErinLindsey

I was hoping to get a Javoedge cover for my iPod touch someday. I dont have an iPhone and not really planning on getting one.



Javoedge said:


> Though they look similar, the iPod Touch has a slightly different product design then the iPhone (the body contour is slightly different).
> So the Kyoto Book Style won't fit to it....
> 
> We'll probably make new cases for the iPhone 4 fyi for anyone curious.


----------



## drenee

Will the winners be of the Summer Escapes Case Giveaway be announced on Facebook?
Just wondering.  
deb


----------



## Javoedge

We will announce on both FaceBook and the JAVOedge blog. 
Winners will be notified via email (and/or Facebook, if applicable).

Don't forget: *3 More Days Till the Summer Escapes Case Giveaway Contest *is up!
Enter here.

Yesterday, thanks to Amazon and Barnes & Nobles's announcement, alot of people went shopping for cases at JAVOedge! 



drenee said:


> Will the winners be of the Summer Escapes Case Giveaway be announced on Facebook?
> Just wondering.
> deb


----------



## drenee

Thank you.  Thank you again for being so active on KB.  And for having great products.
deb


----------



## mistyd107

drenee said:


> Thank you. Thank you again for being so active on KB. And for having great products.
> deb


I have to second this


----------



## cheerio

Im in for the sweepstakes


----------



## Javoedge

So, folks, have you been egging on your family or friends to hop on to the Kindle 2 bandwagon? 
It certainly doesn't hurt that Amazon lowered its prices against the Nook. 

Meantime, 2 WHOLE DAYS left for the *JAVOedge Summer Escapes sweepstakes*. The Kindle crowd is definitely reppin' on the sweepstakes and we're loving the travel stories.
Personally, I think that if I have the right tech accessories, I feel so much "cooler" when I travel but then again, I'm a geek ( ).
Having the right accessories just adds on to that feeling of "completion." 






cheerio said:


> Im in for the sweepstakes


----------



## Javoedge

*1 More Day till Friday, 5pm PST deadline.  *




Bumping Up:
Feel free to play this video in the background while reading this post. THE FINAL COUNTDOWN! 
Who doesn't love a good looking case to read stylishly with? 
With 30+ entries, we're getting higher and higher but with 5 cases to give away, your chances to win are pretty good. 
Enter the JAVOedge Summer Escapes Case Give Away Contest. 

Feel free to click on the cases below to see them up close or visit our Amazon Store to see the other Kindle cases we have (who doesn't love to window shop?). Or, check it out for iPad or iPhone cases too...


----------



## Javoedge

*LAST DAY for JAVOedge SUMMER ESCAPES CASE GIVEAWAY CONTEST*









Its currently 1PM PST in Seattle here. On a side note, it's home to LOL Cats, aka I CAN HAS CHEEZEBURGER.
We're in the home stretch for the JAVOedge Summer Escapes Case Give Away Contest. 

The Kindle crowd has been repping!


----------



## Javoedge

Some folks were asking on Facebook, etc.
It appears that Amazon is down. It's been on/off since Noon PST.
Our Amazon storefront has gone on the fritz. We're waiting for Amazon to resolve it.

In the meantime, if you want to window shop for JAVOedge cases, please visit our direct e-store:
*www.javoedge.com*


----------



## Javoedge

Also!
Congrats to the winners of the JAVOedge Summer Escapes Giveaway Contest! If they're on Kindleboards, I hope we get to see them shown off here


----------



## mistyd107

hoping to order my purple flip on friday so i have it on hand IF I EVER need a change from the Snakeskin but I do wonder if that will ever happen for long


----------



## teanicole

Thanks so much JAVOedge for having the contest, I will definitely review the pink flip croc case when it gets here!


----------



## Javoedge

mistyd107 said:


> hoping to order my purple flip on friday so i have it on hand IF I EVER need a change from the Snakeskin but I do wonder if that will ever happen for long


Yeah! 
We know you love your Snake Skin Case, but if you ever do make that decision, don't forget to apply your KindleBoard discount to your Amazon purchase.


----------



## Javoedge

teanicole said:


> Thanks so much JAVOedge for having the contest, I will definitely review the pink flip croc case when it gets here!


Yay, it'd be nice to see your Kindle decked out in Pink with all the other pink tech/fashion accessories you adore and carry.


----------



## jasonrw

Just ordered a javoflip case to go along with my preordered graphite kindle DX. looking forward to getting both of them


----------



## mistyd107

Javoedge said:


> Yeah!
> We know you love your Snake Skin Case, but if you ever do make that decision, don't forget to apply your KindleBoard discount to your Amazon purchase.


I will Thx!!!!! Sorry if I am too excited about my javo covers have a great Fourth


----------



## Indy

You need to post pictures of the purple twilight case that's coming out so we can drool over 'em for a few weeks!  I preordered that thing in a flip style and can hardly wait!  It's purple!  It made me squeal!  Hopefully the real thing will too.


----------



## drenee

Looked at the JAVOedge Purple Twilight, and it's very pretty. Might have to think about this one. 
Anyone know if there's a discount code for Javoedge? I'm sure I could read all the posts and 
find it, but I really need to clean instead.
deb


----------



## mistyd107

drenee said:


> Looked at the Purple Twilight, and it's very pretty. Might have to think about this one.
> Anyone know if there's a discount code for Javoedge? I'm sure I could read all the posts and
> find it, but I really need to clean instead.
> deb


It's kindlebd. It works at amazon as well as javoedge.com I used it yesterday on the purple croc


----------



## drenee

Thank you.  
deb


----------



## mistyd107

sure


----------



## Andra

Hmm, I wonder if they are changing anything. I have a flip in Purple Twilight Cherry Blossom for my K2 that I got back in January.


----------



## drenee

The Javoedge site says it's on back order.  Perhaps it's the same case and it just sold out?
deb


----------



## mistyd107

drenee said:


> The Javoedge site says it's on back order. Perhaps it's the same case and it just sold out?
> deb


I think it is


----------



## drenee

The kindlebd code did not work on Amazon, but it did work on the Javoedge site.  
I didn't order.  Just tried the code.
deb


----------



## mistyd107

hmm wonder if they changed that I know the first javo i got thru amazon and I used it ...quick ? for those with multiple Javo cases just wondering if you change cases frequently do you notice any change in the fit of the k in the holster over time?  I have not changed from my snakeskin since getting the flip and I'm not sure I will change a lot but I just wondered if this is something to be concerned about.  Not that I am anyway but I was asked and since I do have a purple on the way I just wondered any opinions?


----------



## izzy

Are you all planning to sell the pink croc flip case on your amazon store again anytime soon?


----------



## bulbboy

I loved the Oxford Flip and noticed it is unavailable.  Are you going to get it back in with the flip or book design?


----------



## orioles

Any chance of a purple DX flip case?


----------



## Raffeer

I have loved my cherry blossom cocoa flip case (K2) but..................................  I'm ready for a change. Anything new in fabric covers coming up?


----------



## Javoedge

bulbboy said:


> I loved the Oxford Flip and noticed it is unavailable. Are you going to get it back in with the flip or book design?


Hey bulbboy,
The Oxford style was discontinued after it sold out. It's latest cousin, style-wise, is our Tweed Flip Case for Kindle 2 which you can see below. Click to visit the page online.


----------



## Javoedge

drenee said:


> The Javoedge site says it's on back order. Perhaps it's the same case and it just sold out?
> deb


Hey drenee,

The 








JAVOedge Cherry Blossom Flip Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2 (Twilight Purple) went out of stock quickly over the last week or so. Ever since, news of the Kindle price drop, the cases have been FLYING off our virtual shelves. On our Amazon product page, there's a predicted restock date.
"This item will be released on July 21, 2010."

You should be able to pre-order on Amazon or on www.javoedge.com and apply your kindleboard discount there! Let us know!


----------



## Javoedge

izzy said:


> Are you all planning to sell the pink croc flip case on your amazon store again anytime soon?


It's sold here for the Kindle 2...should be in stock.


----------



## Javoedge

Raffeer said:


> I have loved my cherry blossom cocoa flip case (K2) but.................................. I'm ready for a change. Anything new in fabric covers coming up?


Good question, Raffeer. I think my boss and the product design team are carefully monitoring Amazon because Kindle's been selling on the up-tick with their newest price drop. Hope we can provide some new styles for sure! There's definitely some styles I'd like to see too. 
No new details I have yet but my boss always surprises me  with new details.


----------



## clawdia

One thing you can't tell from pictures is how something feels, so I thought I'd ask since I don't see it anywhere.  I've been looking at the pink croc model for my new Kindle DX, but is it a soft leather, a hard leather, or how would someone describe it who has actually had their hands on one?

Can anyone compare the feel to that of an M-Edge leather case - I'm at least familiar with that feel.  I'm a very tactile oriented person (I shop for clothes by hand rather than by eye initially at least).

Can't stand the notion of synthetic (as in, fake) leather, or a harsh feeling material of any type.

Also - does anyone know what the weight on one of these would be that's the size for the KDX?


----------



## Javoedge

If soft leather is equal to say the leather on Coach bags, the Pink Croc is more like a hard leather feel. In terms of describing that exact feel, I think I'm gonna let the users field this question. 
Let's help clawdia out!



clawdia said:


> One thing you can't tell from pictures is how something feels, so I thought I'd ask since I don't see it anywhere. I've been looking at the pink croc model for my new Kindle DX, but is it a soft leather, a hard leather, or how would someone describe it who has actually had their hands on one?
> 
> Can anyone compare the feel to that of an M-Edge leather case - I'm at least familiar with that feel. I'm a very tactile oriented person (I shop for clothes by hand rather than by eye initially at least).
> 
> Can't stand the notion of synthetic (as in, fake) leather, or a harsh feeling material of any type.
> 
> Also - does anyone know what the weight on one of these would be that's the size for the KDX?


----------



## Javoedge

Just had to share.

Someone's a fan of our *Cherry Blossom Book Style Case in Cocoa. They posted a review here. 
*


----------



## Rie142

I have a blue croc flip case from Javoedge.  It is a harder leather.  I can feel the ridges.  Yet it is soft too.  The more I hold it the softer it feels.  It isn't so hard that it is rigid but it does hold it's shape.    

You know I thought this would be easy to describe.  It isn't.  

I love the cover.  It is holding up under all the use it is getting.  I love being able to feel the ridges.  So it isn't slippery either.


----------



## clawdia

Thanks for trying to describe the feel - I didn't think it would be easy for anyone.  Touch is so subjective!


----------



## ErinLindsey

I have the blue one too. It feels soft to me, kind of smooth...but my description is kind of screwy. I have MS, which has made my hands kind of numb.  I sometimes have to have my mom tell me if the laundry in the dryer is dry...so I dont know if my description is accurate now. 

I can feel the ridges in the leather, and it feels good to my hands. I really like that cover.  (I also have the Kyoto cover too...love that fabric design)


----------



## Javoedge

Hey folks,

Just wanted to share our best-selling Kindle 2 Case this week:








*Cherry Blossom Flip Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2 (Ocean Blue)*

It's back-ordered till Aug 2! 

I think the Kindle's price-drop along with Target sales have really boosted attention to our cases. More KindleBoarders?


----------



## tiggeerrific

My Kindle Dx would really love thay javoedge case! Please consider the Dx readers


----------



## identicaltriplets

Rie142 said:


> I have a blue croc flip case from Javoedge. It is a harder leather. I can feel the ridges. Yet it is soft too. The more I hold it the softer it feels. It isn't so hard that it is rigid but it does hold it's shape.
> 
> You know I thought this would be easy to describe. It isn't.
> 
> I love the cover. It is holding up under all the use it is getting. I love being able to feel the ridges. So it isn't slippery either.


I have had my pink croc flip style for about a week now and LOVE it! I would say it is a harder leather too, and I love it. It's so sturdy, easy to hold, and such great protection! Glad this is the cover I ordered!


----------



## Steph H

I just received my first two Javoedge covers yesterday, one for my new DXG and one for my K2. Good thing too, as one of my dear kitties decided to use my other DXG cover as a scratching mat over the weekend.









For the DXG, with the options being a lot more limited, I ended up with the Jet Black Fiber Flip. I put the DXG in it last night after I got the package opened up, and it looks really nice (will try and take pics soon). Used it while eating at the table, and the stand worked great!



For the K2, I got the Cobalt Blue Croc Book Style. It has a bit of the 'leather smell' to it so I'm letting it air out before putting the K2 in it (and ditto with pics). It's a lovely rich blue color, though.



I used the coupon at Amazon and got the 15% off and also free shipping, and got them really promptly too -- ordered last Wednesday and got them on Monday. Well done!


----------



## Javoedge

Hey Steph H,

Glad to have you on board!
You have DX and a K2? That's amazing. 
Two different styles for 2 different devices. We can't wait to see the pics + thanks for letting us know on KindleBoards!



Steph H said:


> I just received my first two Javoedge covers yesterday, one for my new DXG and one for my K2. Good thing too, as one of my dear kitties decided to use my other DXG cover as a scratching mat over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the DXG, with the options being a lot more limited, I ended up with the Jet Black Fiber Flip. I put the DXG in it last night after I got the package opened up, and it looks really nice (will try and take pics soon). Used it while eating at the table, and the stand worked great!
> 
> 
> 
> For the K2, I got the Cobalt Blue Croc Book Style. It has a bit of the 'leather smell' to it so I'm letting it air out before putting the K2 in it (and ditto with pics). It's a lovely rich blue color, though.
> 
> 
> 
> I used the coupon at Amazon and got the 15% off and also free shipping, and got them really promptly too -- ordered last Wednesday and got them on Monday. Well done!


----------



## Raffeer

I love my JAVOedge cocoa cherry blossom flip BUT I'm ready for another pattern. I need change. When??


----------



## Javoedge

TGIF!

Well, I've been conferring with the boss. Looks like we'll be creating some new editions of Kindle cases...boss is on brainstorming mode. The Poppy has been mentioned (ssssh  ). The cool thing about the Poppy is that the fabric has received a coat-treatment so its water-resistant and much easier to keep its pretty looks maintained. 

Some new style inspirations are coming up the pipeline. Of course, at the brainstorming stage, it'll take some time but yes, we're working on something. Thank you guys for sticking with us!


----------



## mistyd107

Javoedge said:


> TGIF!
> 
> Well, I've been conferring with the boss. Looks like we'll be creating some new editions of Kindle cases...boss is on brainstorming mode. The Poppy has been mentioned (ssssh ). The cool thing about the Poppy is that the fabric has received a coat-treatment so its water-resistant and much easier to keep its pretty looks maintained.
> 
> Some new style inspirations are coming up the pipeline. Of course, at the brainstorming stage, it'll take some time but yes, we're working on something. Thank you guys for sticking with us!


excited to see the new things I just hope they don't mean discontinuing the flip. And they are available for the next generation K. If not I may cry  I must admit the poppy design I saw is REALLY growing on me. Have a great weekend thx for keeping us posted


----------



## Raffeer

Glad to hear there is progress on new patterns even if just at the barnstorming stage. After all gotta start somewhere. 
I hope the waterproofing process doesn't change the feel of the fabric. I love it now. Also who leaves their Kindle in the rain, better Boss should be spending his time choosing new fabrics imho.?


----------



## Javoedge

Will take in the feedback about loving our fabric case's feel.

For the reasoning on cases that feature coated canvas treatment -- who hasn't accidentally spilled coffee/water/etc on their clothes or on their case? Whether in travel or inside a bag? Or, had family members with sticky fingers? The fabric print is kept in longer lasting shape since it'll hold up to daily life abuse -- so less scuffs/worn down appearance, more good looks.

So, in other words, cases with a coated canvas treatment, appeal to the low-maintainance beauty types -- people who want their cases to look as good as the day they bought it w/o much fuss. Just an option along with many of our other styles out there. 



Raffeer said:


> Glad to hear there is progress on new patterns even if just at the barnstorming stage. After all gotta start somewhere.
> I hope the waterproofing process doesn't change the feel of the fabric. I love it now. Also who leaves their Kindle in the rain, better Boss should be spending his time choosing new fabrics imho.?


----------



## Javoedge

*Have you guys seen the new Amazon Kindle?* 








http://www.engadget.com/2010/07/28/new-amazon-kindle-announced-139-wifi-only-version-and-189-3g/

Guess we'll be putting an order in!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL there is already a K3 watch topic. (grins)

the dimensions are posted at Amazon, that will help you guys, right?


----------



## mistyd107

can't wait to see what you guys come up with for K3


----------



## ErinLindsey

make flip covers for the K3. I'll buy several!! (covers, not several K3's)


----------



## kindle zen

just my 2 cents.  personally i prefer the flip cover without the "kick stand" and find it unnecessary.  i removed the kick stand on mine and use the flip cover as the stand instead which is more stable and convenient in addition to being more streamlined, allowing the flip cover to fold flush against the back cover when hand holding and is less snag prone when closed.  it would also be helpful to have the front flip cover made with a stiffer material to better protect the kindle screen from damage while covered.  just a thought


----------



## mistyd107

ErinLindsey said:


> make flip covers for the K3. I'll buy several!! (covers, not several K3's)


me too


----------



## Raffeer

Until the new (fabrics/pretty designs) flip covers are available I don't think I'll be getting a K3. I've been spoiled, and can't see holding the K and not having it stand up.


----------



## mistyd107

Raffeer said:


> Until the new (fabrics/pretty designs) flip covers are available I don't think I'll be getting a K3. I've been spoiled, and can't see holding the K and not having it stand up.


Me either as much as I'm drooling over the graphite,longer battery,and more memory I'm going to try and hold out to see what javoeddge offers. I just hope the same features are present the flipstyle,magnetic closure ect.


----------



## dnelsen

please, please make the croc book style covers for the NEW 6"kindle....please hurry...I want a blue one...don"t forget the magnetic closure


----------



## Javoedge

Well, dimensions help but so does seeing how the device works + making sure we don't miss something. 
Plus, there is that *OH COOL *factor when it arrives at our office (before it gets shipped to product designers/case factory). Once over there, we can ensure the tight fit, customized fit to the new Kindle w/o worries. 



ProfCrash said:


> LOL there is already a K3 watch topic. (grins)
> the dimensions are posted at Amazon, that will help you guys, right?


----------



## ErinLindsey

I want to order the k3 right now, but my dad is telling me to hold off a little while (just in case they drop the price again) and to make sure there arent problems with the new model.  I may actually listen to him, just to see what Javoedge comes up with for covers before leaping into the Kindle 3 pool headfirst.

Plus, I need to justify owning a K1, a K2, AND a K3 (and an ipod touch).  I may have to part with one of my Kindles. (I might re-gift my K1 to my mom, or I might sell it to my sister) 

I'm excited about the K3. I'll be digging thru the couch cushions looking for change to save towards getting one. I counted my piggy bank change last night. I have $53 in change. I was going to convert it to an amazon gift card for some books, but I think I'll save it towards a new Kindle (and a Javoedge cover!)


----------



## Emmalita

Count me in as really interested in a JAVOedge flip cover for the K3.  I've only have a K1 and have been wanting this flip cover for so long and now that I'm getting a K3, I won't have to just want anymore!


----------



## Javoedge

Thanks folks for your added support. Will def. let you all new developments as soon as we get our hands on the K3, etc.  
Interesting news, there's been a handful of folks who've bought Nook cases from us and returned them as soon as they heard news of the "new" Kindle. So yes, everyone's very curious to see how it'll hold up. If Amazon's smart, they'd let them be seen at Targets...


----------



## telracs

I got some birthday money today and promptly bought myself a new javoedge cover for my DX!


----------



## corkyb

scarlet said:


> I got some birthday money today and promptly bought myself a new javoedge cover for my DX!


What did you get? And, by the way, Happy Birthday!
PaULA


----------



## telracs

corkyb said:


> What did you get? And, by the way, Happy Birthday!
> PaULA


Black fiber book style.

And thanks. It was actually last Wednesday.


----------



## Javoedge

scarlet said:


> Black fiber book style.
> And thanks. It was actually last Wednesday.


Happy Belated Birthday scarlet!
We'd love to see how it arrives!


----------



## telracs

Javoedge said:


> Happy Belated Birthday scarlet!
> We'd love to see how it arrives!


Having it shipped to work. It says arrival sometime between 8-5-10 and 8-10-10. Will update when it arrives.


----------



## mistyd107

I'm just curious its been mentioned a possibility of new styles for the k3.  I will definately use Javoedge flips for my K3 no question, but I'm curious do any of the new "styles" being considered show the body of the new Kindle?  Just curious I think the graphite would be very cool to show off. Not a deal breaker at all just thinking


----------



## Javoedge

mistyd107 said:


> I'm just curious its been mentioned a possibility of new styles for the k3. I will definately use Javoedge flips for my K3 no question, but I'm curious do any of the new "styles" being considered show the body of the new Kindle? Just curious I think the graphite would be very cool to show off. Not a deal breaker at all just thinking


We'll definitely offer our popular book style, flip cases for sure. 
I think we'll get a clearer idea as we get our product in our hands. We're all waiting on pins and needles here too.


----------



## telracs

My case arrived today!  I'm really happy with it, it's nice and soft and kind of "puffy" feeling.  It also feels lighter than my amazon cover.  And no more hinge worries!  The only issue I'm having is with the clasp, I've gotten used to amazon's magnets (which were leaving marks on my kindle, so I don't miss them).


----------



## RobertK

I really like the look of the hardwood case from the beginning of this thread. It doesn't look like it's being made anymore—hope it will be reintroduced for the K3.


----------



## Javoedge

RobertK said:


> I really like the look of the hardwood case from the beginning of this thread. It doesn't look like it's being made anymore-hope it will be reintroduced for the K3.


Thanks RobertK! Are you referring to the Lumberjack case? It was a limited case. We'll keep that in mind as we tack up ideas for cases for the K3.


----------



## RobertK

Thanks.

It was the semi-hard sleeve with the pull-tab to remove the Kindle. Came in Ash and some brown color.


----------



## Javoedge

RobertK said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It was the semi-hard sleeve with the pull-tab to remove the Kindle. Came in Ash and some brown color.


Ah, the Hardwood Sleeve Case. We'll keep that in mind as we go through our collections.


----------



## Andra

Please keep in DX owners in mind as you think of new products.  We are woefully short on choices...


----------



## lindnet

My question is about sleeves, like the pink croc.  Will you be making smaller sleeves to fit the new dimensions of the K3?  Thanks!


----------



## derek alvah

I had been looking at the Oxford flip style case, but it's no longer available. I got the Tweed flip style instead and I really like it. Light, not bulky and a nice professional look. Clean lines,stylish,and the Kindle is very secure. Yes I'll be getting an Oberon cover for my K3 in order to switch things up now and then, but I think the Tweed flip style will be my daily,go to cover. And as soon as the K3 version is ready I'll be getting one.


----------



## Javoedge

lindnet said:


> My question is about sleeves, like the pink croc. Will you be making smaller sleeves to fit the new dimensions of the K3? Thanks!


A few folks have been inquiring about sleeves. At this time, sleeve cases aren't on the drawing board for the Kindle 3. 
Thank you for mentioning our Kindle 2 cases! It had some buyers but for the most part, alot of people preferred our cases to our sleeves. 
So, we're focusing on making new cases and new designs for them for the Kindle 3 as soon as we get our hands on this device!


----------



## Javoedge

derek alvah said:


> I had been looking at the Oxford flip style case, but it's no longer available. I got the Tweed flip style instead and I really like it. Light, not bulky and a nice professional look. Clean lines,stylish,and the Kindle is very secure. Yes I'll be getting an Oberon cover for my K3 in order to switch things up now and then, but I think the Tweed flip style will be my daily,go to cover. And as soon as the K3 version is ready I'll be getting one.


Hey Derek, first -- we love your avatar. 
Second, we are looking to spin off Kindle 3 cases in the spirit of the Tweed. The Tweed Case will most likely make a comeback for the Kindle 3. We're also looking into adapting our Charcoal fabric material from the  Charcoal Axis Case for iPad into the new Kindle also. 
Something that's a twist on the traditional black cases for guys, a lil' more sartorial and nice.


----------



## ErinLindsey

I hope you're doing flip covers for the K3.  I have two of those for my K2 in the Kyoto and the blue croc leather.  I'd love a K3 flip cover in the Kyoto so that my K3 will match it's big brother. 

But, I might spring for anything in purple that might show up.


----------



## identicaltriplets

I would LOVE to see both a pink and a purple croc flip cover for the K3.  I had the pink one for my K2, and I LOVED it!  The purple will be for my daughter.


----------



## Emmalita

I'm so looking forward to getting a flip case when the k3 comes in.  For those of you who are currently using a flip case for the k2, what book light do you use if any?  I currently use the mighty bright.  Any problems with that?


----------



## identicaltriplets

Emmalita said:


> I'm so looking forward to getting a flip case when the k3 comes in. For those of you who are currently using a flip case for the k2, what book light do you use if any? I currently use the mighty bright. Any problems with that?


I use the mini mighty bright ($11 on their site), and it works GREAT with it. The perfect combo!


----------



## Emmalita

Thanks!  I may end up getting the mini.  The bigger one I have is a little heavy and I wasn't sure how it would be clipped to the back of a flip cover and it almost seems too big to attach to the frame of the kindle itself.


----------



## mistyd107

Javoedge said:


> We'll definitely offer our popular book style, flip cases for sure.
> I think we'll get a clearer idea as we get our product in our hands. We're all waiting on pins and needles here too.


this was the response I got when I asked about the flips so I'm pretty sure the flips will be available for K3


----------



## Javoedge

identicaltriplets said:


> I would LOVE to see both a pink and a purple croc flip cover for the K3. I had the pink one for my K2, and I LOVED it! The purple will be for my daughter.


Some good news on a Friday 

Some of the Croc cases for the Kindle will be coming back for the K3 -- I can confirm, Pink, Purple, Black Croc for the Kindle 3.


----------



## Javoedge

ErinLindsey said:


> I hope you're doing flip covers for the K3. I have two of those for my K2 in the Kyoto and the blue croc leather. I'd love a K3 flip cover in the Kyoto so that my K3 will match it's big brother.
> 
> But, I might spring for anything in purple that might show up.


Yep and yep. 
Purple is a hot color, it's one of our best selling colors for Kindle and Nooks. I personally love it (it is the color of royalty) but I think its also a color that works well for alot of users so we expect to see some purple in our Kindle 3 collection


----------



## mistyd107

Any word on the snakeskin yet? I'm using my purple right now and will for a bit. My baseball team is doing really well since using it and I don't want to jinx them... Yes it's superstitious but I can't help it lol. That said I  still love my snakeskin and know I'd miss it. Just curious


----------



## ErinLindsey

Was that a "yes" on the Kyoto flip cover?  If it was...YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I'm going to be stalking the Javoedge and Amazon sites for that cover as soon as the K3 rolls out. 

and looking for a nice purple flip cover. I need some purple!


----------



## mistyd107

I hope there is also a blue in the leather flip collection


----------



## ErinLindsey

I have the blue leather in the K2 flip cases. (won it on GearDiary.com) and I love that case too. It's very comfortable to hold.  I'd almost consider getting another one for my K3 and then my K2 and K3 can wear matching "clothes".


----------



## dnelsen

PLEASE... blue croc book style cover for K3...I will order for sure


----------



## ErinLindsey

Thankgoodness that I have that blue croc K2 flip cover.  My dad was handing me his Kindle tonight because I wanted to use the internet on it to look something up. He has a Mizvue (Mivzu?) case that I bought him last Xmas. As he handed it to me, the Kindle slid OUT of the case and hit the cement pavement. (we were in our front yard on our patio)  It fell about a foot and a half to two feet. 

Both me and my dad were freaking as it fell. I think we both did a girly scream. (ok for me to girly scream, since I'm a girl, but my dad....his girly scream was funny) 

Sat there looking at his Kindle laying on the ground. Screensaver of a dead author looking up at us.  I was afraid to pick it up. I picked it up very gingerly and checked to make sure it wasnt damaged. Luckily it wasnt. 

Decided right then that I was going to give my dad my extra Javoedge cover (the blue croc) until I can buy him a new one (probably the snakeskin flip if they still have it)  Either that, or I'm trading him the blue croc for a new (Javoedge) cover for my K3 when it gets here. 

We put the K2 into the blue croc case a few minutes later, since the Mivzu leather case is obviously too loose fitting for it. (that's a bookstyle cover that's open at the top. K2 slides around in it somewhat too)  My dad was so impressed with the blue croc case. We actually had to push his K2 into the case, rather than how it just slides in (and out) easily with his old cover. 

Just for the fact that you have to push the K2 into the Javoedge cover since it's so snug, and then with the flip that keeps the Kindle covered on all four sides. Javoedge definitely makes the best covers for the Kindle. 

I cant wait till the K3 gets here and I can order a Javoedge for it. I have an Amazon $5 credit that I got in email yesterday that I really really want to spend. I wish they'd hurry up and start sending the K3's out so Javoedge can start making covers!! I wanna go shopping!


----------



## Javoedge

ErinLindsey said:


> Was that a "yes" on the Kyoto flip cover? If it was...YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm going to be stalking the Javoedge and Amazon sites for that cover as soon as the K3 rolls out.
> 
> and looking for a nice purple flip cover. I need some purple!


Oops. I meant to say Yes, we'll be creating more Flips and Yes Flips on Purple are very likely. 
The Kyoto cover itself is no longer available, a limited model (the print fabric itself is no longer made)...  Thus how we went about and made our Cherry Blossom cases (which is/will be available in cocoa)...


----------



## Javoedge

AHHHH   
I would have flipped out if that happened to me. Your dad's girly scream sounds hilarious but my boyfriend would prob do the same ting 
Thanks for sharing this story! If you hadn't left a review on your case, do feel free to do so on Amazon (I got a kick out of reading it!) 
I'm sharing this story to my office coworkers + boss. What a fun story to start a Monday on 



ErinLindsey said:


> Thankgoodness that I have that blue croc K2 flip cover. My dad was handing me his Kindle tonight because I wanted to use the internet on it to look something up. He has a Mizvue (Mivzu?) case that I bought him last Xmas. As he handed it to me, the Kindle slid OUT of the case and hit the cement pavement. (we were in our front yard on our patio) It fell about a foot and a half to two feet.
> 
> Both me and my dad were freaking as it fell. I think we both did a girly scream. (ok for me to girly scream, since I'm a girl, but my dad....his girly scream was funny)
> 
> Sat there looking at his Kindle laying on the ground. Screensaver of a dead author looking up at us. I was afraid to pick it up. I picked it up very gingerly and checked to make sure it wasnt damaged. Luckily it wasnt.
> 
> Decided right then that I was going to give my dad my extra Javoedge cover (the blue croc) until I can buy him a new one (probably the snakeskin flip if they still have it) Either that, or I'm trading him the blue croc for a new (Javoedge) cover for my K3 when it gets here.
> 
> We put the K2 into the blue croc case a few minutes later, since the Mivzu leather case is obviously too loose fitting for it. (that's a bookstyle cover that's open at the top. K2 slides around in it somewhat too) My dad was so impressed with the blue croc case. We actually had to push his K2 into the case, rather than how it just slides in (and out) easily with his old cover.
> 
> Just for the fact that you have to push the K2 into the Javoedge cover since it's so snug, and then with the flip that keeps the Kindle covered on all four sides. Javoedge definitely makes the best covers for the Kindle.
> 
> I cant wait till the K3 gets here and I can order a Javoedge for it. I have an Amazon $5 credit that I got in email yesterday that I really really want to spend. I wish they'd hurry up and start sending the K3's out so Javoedge can start making covers!! I wanna go shopping!


----------



## ErinLindsey

Javoedge said:


> Oops. I meant to say Yes, we'll be creating more Flips and Yes Flips on Purple are very likely.
> The Kyoto cover itself is no longer available, a limited model (the print fabric itself is no longer made)...  Thus how we went about and made our Cherry Blossom cases (which is/will be available in cocoa)...


darnit! 

Oh well, I'll just go for something in the purple covers then! Or see if there will be a really cool new fabric that will make my K3 look pretty.

Hopefully the new K3 covers will be out soon. I got a $5 credit from Amazon and I'm dying to spend it, but it expires in September...If I dont see new K3 covers soon I'm spending it on a ebook or a new purse to carry my K3 in.

It would be nice to see previews of the fabrics or leather colors that they're planning on using on the new covers...even if the covers havent been made yet.


----------



## Raffeer

"Cool new fabrics" Please. 
I need a change. 
Coco cherry blossom was great but it's getting a bit old after all this time. 
Still pretty but I'm bored with it.


----------



## ErinLindsey

I would love to see some patriotic (American) fabrics on a Javoedge cover. 

I also really like the Japanese fabrics a lot too, and you can never go wrong with leather. Emerald greens are my favorite. 

I just cant wait to see what's new in the covers once the K3 comes out. (wish Amazon would hurry up!) 

I still hope that Javoedge will keep making K2 covers, since I want to add to the stash of covers for my K2 too. (and my dad needs a cover so I can get my blue croc back!)


----------



## hudsonam

Javoedge said:


> Will take in the feedback about loving our fabric case's feel.
> 
> For the reasoning on cases that feature coated canvas treatment -- who hasn't accidentally spilled coffee/water/etc on their clothes or on their case? Whether in travel or inside a bag? Or, had family members with sticky fingers? The fabric print is kept in longer lasting shape since it'll hold up to daily life abuse -- so less scuffs/worn down appearance, more good looks.
> 
> So, in other words, cases with a coated canvas treatment, appeal to the low-maintainance beauty types -- people who want their cases to look as good as the day they bought it w/o much fuss. Just an option along with many of our other styles out there.


I'm sorry if this has already been asked, but is the Poppy design available for the K2? I love it!


----------



## amyberta

Are any of the covers going to open like a book. I have one like that for my Kindle 2 and like it and want the same thing for my Kindle 3
Thanks


----------



## Javoedge

amyberta said:


> Are any of the covers going to open like a book. I have one like that for my Kindle 2 and like it and want the same thing for my Kindle 3
> Thanks


Yes! We'll have designs in flip style and book style like we've had in the past.


----------



## telracs

Once again, may I request more options for the DX?


----------



## GMUHistorian

I've got a couple questions. 

1. I've read in the thread that the flip cases in general will return for the K3, but any info specifically about the Executive Flip Case coming for the K3? I don't have a K2 (stuck with my K1 so long that it was worth just waiting for the K3) but the pictures on your web site look great. 

2. You might not have this info yet (or can't release it) but do you have an idea of how long it'll take for K3 covers to be available after the device arrives at your office? 

I know Amazon makes their own covers for the Kindle but it would have been nice of them to provide accessories manufacturers with a K3 early, under a strict NDA of course. Of course that's just me being idealistic, Apple probably didn't provide anybody the newest iPhone or the iPad early.


----------



## identicaltriplets

Javoedge said:


> Some good news on a Friday
> 
> Some of the Croc cases for the Kindle will be coming back for the K3 -- I can confirm, Pink, Purple, Black Croc for the Kindle 3.


Oh this is awesome!!!!! Yeah! I am ready to order the pink and the purple now! LOL! When will they be available for order?


----------



## mistyd107

Just thought I'd throw this out there. Would you guys ever consider doing a flip cover in a dog print fabric?


----------



## Javoedge

mistyd107 said:


> Just thought I'd throw this out there. Would you guys ever consider doing a flip cover in a dog print fabric?


I don't believe that is on our radar. 
However, if enough interest is shown by our customers, we'd take a closer look. All those suggestions can be emailed to info(at)javoedge.com for product consideration.


----------



## Javoedge

scarlet said:


> Once again, may I request more options for the DX?


Product suggestions can be emailed at info(at)javoedge.com. 
If we get enough interest, sales data, etc. my boss would investigate it for further development. All emails for product suggestions are read by the office. If you know others with DXs, feel free to pass info to them too.


----------



## Javoedge

GMUHistorian said:


> I've got a couple questions.
> 
> 1. I've read in the thread that the flip cases in general will return for the K3, but any info specifically about the Executive Flip Case coming for the K3? I don't have a K2 (stuck with my K1 so long that it was worth just waiting for the K3) but the pictures on your web site look great.
> 2. You might not have this info yet (or can't release it) but do you have an idea of how long it'll take for K3 covers to be available after the device arrives at your office?
> I know Amazon makes their own covers for the Kindle but it would have been nice of them to provide accessories manufacturers with a K3 early, under a strict NDA of course. Of course that's just me being idealistic, Apple probably didn't provide anybody the newest iPhone or the iPad early.


Sure GMUHistorian. I'll do my best to answer below.
1. Thank ya on the compliment on the Executive Flip Case. It was a limited model so when it sold out, it sold out. We are re-introducing the Black Fiber Case for the Kindle 3. Here's how the material looks. If you're looking for a traditional leather-looking case, we are introducing MiMo cases to Kindle 3 which are animal friendly. They look like this.

2. Well, it will take some time, about a month or so (give or take). Like other 3rd party accessories makers, we're all waiting to receive the actual device in our hands to make sure we understand all components, don't miss important features in our design, etc so we do a custom fit (we don't rely on product mock-ups to create them ahead of time). Yeah, we wished Amazon gave us an early prototype  That would've been sweet. But c'est la vie... 
Definitely check back here to hear any news (we're also on Twitter + Facebook too).

I hope I answered as much I could. Do check back in with us!


----------



## identicaltriplets

Thanks Cindy!  I can't wait!!!  I will be watching this thread and checking your site to see when they are available. I don't Twitter or Facebook.


----------



## ErinLindsey

A month?!!eleventy!!!!!  

Good thing I have a couple of Belkin netbook cases, at least I can keep my K3 in one of those for some protection until Javoedge perfects their cases. (next time Amazon rolls out a new Kindle, they need to at least send an empty Kindle body to the cover manufacturers so that they can have covers made and ready to sell for the rollout of a new K) 

I guess I'll spend my $5 Amazon credit and get the Amazon cover so that I have something to keep my K3 in until I can start collecting Javoedge covers.  I guess not letting the cover manufacturers get an advance look at the K3 is Amazon's way of making more money on their own covers.


----------



## identicaltriplets

ErinLindsey said:


> A month?!!eleventy!!!!!
> 
> Good thing I have a couple of Belkin netbook cases, at least I can keep my K3 in one of those for some protection until Javoedge perfects their cases. (next time Amazon rolls out a new Kindle, they need to at least send an empty Kindle body to the cover manufacturers so that they can have covers made and ready to sell for the rollout of a new K)
> 
> I guess I'll spend my $5 Amazon credit and get the Amazon cover so that I have something to keep my K3 in until I can start collecting Javoedge covers. I guess not letting the cover manufacturers get an advance look at the K3 is Amazon's way of making more money on their own covers.


I got a Vera Bradley mini hipster to put mine in until I can get my flip case. I think it will work well until then.


----------



## hudsonam

hudsonam said:


> I'm sorry if this has already been asked, but is the Poppy design available for the K2? I love it!


Anyone? Bueller? Bueller? I know it's not available now, but will it be? Thanks!


----------



## Javoedge

hudsonam said:


> Anyone? Bueller? Bueller? I know it's not available now, but will it be? Thanks!


Sorry! We're back. 
Actually, my boss told me that since Kindle 3 is drawing so close, the plans for the Poppy on Kindle 2 have been delayed indefinitely. 
So, it's not looking likely since pretty much our office is focusing attention on the Kindle 3 ~ you'd be amazed at how many people are holding off to upgrade or switch just out of sheer curiosity.


----------



## hudsonam

Javoedge said:


> Sorry! We're back.
> Actually, my boss told me that since Kindle 3 is drawing so close, the plans for the Poppy on Kindle 2 have been delayed indefinitely.
> So, it's not looking likely since pretty much our office is focusing attention on the Kindle 3 ~ you'd be amazed at how many people are holding off to upgrade or switch just out of sheer curiosity.


Oh bummer! It's crazy to think I've had my K2 for less than a year (6 months maybe) and it's already going to be obsolete!   Thank you for the reply!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Join the K1 support group. I had my K1 for two months before the K2 came out. I have not received software updates and the type of covers have been limited. It is the way of the electronics world.

I would love to have more cover options for the DX. I have my Oberon, which I live, but it would be nice to have some other options. Companies barely make any covers for the DX. It is frustrating but that is the cost of having a device that is not as popular as the K2 or soon to be released K3.


----------



## Dan

Any chance of an Axis case for the K3?!!  Thanks!


----------



## Javoedge

Dan said:


> Any chance of an Axis case for the K3?!! Thanks!


Hey Dan,

Thanks for dropping by. 
How many folks read in horizontal/landscape mode? Since that software upgrade allow people to do so I wonder how many do...do people like reading in that direction? Since all the cases/covers out there have it in vertical reading mode...

I'll pass the suggestion + what you folks think about that to my boss as feedback. Thanks for letting us know about the Axis interest!


----------



## Dan

I'll be reading mine in landscape mode.    Not a fan of the horizontal mode though I use it on my iPhone.


----------



## ErinLindsey

Javoedge...did you get your K3's yet and how soon till you have new flip covers for the K3?  

My K3 is embarrassingly nekkid and would really love some new clothes. He's really under dressed when he's sitting next to his big brother in the Kyoto flip cover.


----------



## Javoedge

ErinLindsey said:


> Javoedge...did you get your K3's yet and how soon till you have new flip covers for the K3?
> My K3 is embarrassingly nekkid and would really love some new clothes. He's really under dressed when he's sitting next to his big brother in the Kyoto flip cover.


Thanks checking in.
We received our Kindle 3 in our office last Friday and we've sent it to our manufacturer to make the case designs. 
In the meantime, I am happy to mention this:

*The Poppy Sleeve Case for the Amazon Kindle 3G*
If you enjoy handling your Kindle 3 in your hands but want a pretty case to protect it in travel, the JAVOedge Poppy Sleeve Case for Kindle 3 is ideal for its slim, lightweight look and design. The case's printed canvas exterior is abloom with bright wildflowers that add a pop of color. Slide your Kindle 3 into its softly lined sleeve case for traveling, slide it to read it in your hands.
























This is how it looks closed.









It's available for sale on JAVOedge.com
We should have it available for sale by tomorrow on Amazon. I'll provide a link up then!


----------



## ErinLindsey

I hope you have some flip covers coming out.  I need something like the flip cover or the bookstyle cover. 

I cant hold my K3 by itself. I'm having a bad MS flare and my right hand is numb and everything feels slippery to my numb fingers. I'm afraid I'm going to drop my Kindle.


----------



## Javoedge

ErinLindsey said:


> I hope you have some flip covers coming out. I need something like the flip cover or the bookstyle cover.
> 
> I cant hold my K3 by itself. I'm having a bad MS flare and my right hand is numb and everything feels slippery to my numb fingers. I'm afraid I'm going to drop my Kindle.


The Flip and Book Style Cases for the Kindle 3 will be coming out in about a month since we recently received our Kindle 3 ourselves. Our manufacturers will be adjusting our designs to custom fit to the Kindle 3, return them back to our offices, etc. If that turnaround becomes quicker on the factory end, KindleBoards would be one of the first places to know. We're trying to work as fast as we can to get these out so customers can protect their Kindles.


----------



## ErinLindsey

ok, I think I'll go order the Amazon cover (sans the light) and then snag a few Javoedge covers when they come out. I'm just too scared to use my K3 without a cover. (stupid MS making my hands numb)


----------



## Emmalita

I have a question about the poppy sleeve for the k3.  Do you have the dimensions for that item?  I'm trying to figure out if I could fit my k3 with a cover inside that sleeve or if it's only good for k3 by itself.  Thanks!


----------



## Javoedge

Emmalita said:


> I have a question about the poppy sleeve for the k3. Do you have the dimensions for that item? I'm trying to figure out if I could fit my k3 with a cover inside that sleeve or if it's only good for k3 by itself. Thanks!


It's approximately 7.75in x 5.5in. x .2in. if that helps you.


----------



## Emmalita

Thanks.  That does help.


----------



## Javoedge

No problem. So, how many here have the new Kindle? Guys versus girls? 
I hear they're going to be sold at Staples too. [via Reuters]
Do you prefer the graphite look?


----------



## Karma Kindle

Dear Javoedge,

I loathe beige.  And tan.  And ecru.  Off-white  is bleh.  Sand is meh.  Brown is what I have to pick up off of the floor if I don't walk the dog in time.  Will you be coming out with a cover with some color for the K3 anytime soon?

Thanks!


----------



## Emmalita

Javoedge said:


> No problem. So, how many here have the new Kindle? Guys versus girls?
> I hear they're going to be sold at Staples too. [via Reuters]
> Do you prefer the graphite look?


I've got the new Kindle. I'm female and I love the graphite look.


----------



## mistyd107

Haven't ordered yet but I hope to soon and I love the graphite look


----------



## Javoedge

*PRE-ORDERS *

Hey folks,

We've been busy at work at the office but we wanted to let new Kindle 3 owners know that we're taking pre-orders for our distinctive JAVOedge cases over at our *Amazon store*...so if you've been a Kindle 1 owner and been hankering for our JAVOedge Cherry Blossom Case or Croc Cases...check'em out!


----------



## mistyd107

EEEEE so excited javoedge covers are on the horizon!!!! kinda sad too see there is no blue croc or snakeskin


----------



## ErinLindsey

I pre-ordered a cocoa brown cherry blossom case about a week ago on Amazon. I wish that it was being released sooner than October 6th! My kindle 3 is naked and a little cold without a nice cover to wear. I'm keeping my K3 in a Belkin netbook bag until my Javoedge cover gets here. I'm not taking my K3 out into public until it's properly dressed.


----------



## Andra

THANK YOU!  I ordered my Purple Twilight Cherry Blossom Flip case today.  I think it's going to look really good against the graphite-colored Kindle.


----------



## ken.w

Any pics on how the K3 secures in your new cases?

Thanks.


----------



## Javoedge

Sneak Peek!
















It's a pretty nice, comfy fit 
The graphite looks pretty nice in it. 
The Kindle 3 slides into the inner holster frame, a distinguishing mark of JAVOedge cases. Any questions feel free to shoot!



ken.w said:


> Any pics on how the K3 secures in your new cases?
> Thanks.


----------



## dnelsen

....awww no blue croc? I loved my kindle2 blue croc....still trying to decide ...oberon vs noreve vs amazon vs javo edge....way too many choices....if blue croc were only available


----------



## mistyd107

dnelsen said:


> ....awww no blue croc? I loved my kindle2 blue croc....still trying to decide ...oberon vs noreve vs amazon vs javo edge....way too many choices....if blue croc were only available


I know I'll use javoedge I'm sure but I was really hoping for the blue and snakeskin I just may get a blue oberon to fullfill my blue need although it probably won't get the use the javoedge will I guess we'll see


----------



## Raffeer

Any new patterns in sight? I am so ready for a change from my cherry blossom.


----------



## meeko350

Is there a difference in weight between the book style and flip style?


----------



## mistyd107

Any chance at all of a blue leather flip style ?


----------



## nan1109

I'm deciding between flip and book style. Can anyone tell me why they like one style over the other? Thanx!


----------



## Tina C.

How does a light attach on the flip style case ?


----------



## derek alvah

So as a guy,I can either carry the black croc or risk getting beaten up when I'm seen carring a cherry blossom case.Hmmm.(just kidding). Was hoping to see the tweed flip case return,I really like that one.Will it be coming back?



nan1109 said:


> I'm deciding between flip and book style. Can anyone tell me why they like one style over the other? Thanx!


I like the flip style because I can place my index finger between the back of the case and the flipped back front,and read very comfortably with one hand and it seems like I don't even have to hold on to the case.With the book style I could only do this with my right hand.That would be the only difference for me as long as they both still have the magnetic closure.


----------



## mistyd107

nan1109 said:


> I'm deciding between flip and book style. Can anyone tell me why they like one style over the other? Thanx!


I've tried both javoedge styles and I love both but I prefer the flip style. Which in all honesty I did not expect AT ALL. I prefer it for a couple of reasons 1.) I like the fact that when its closed none of the corners are readily exposed since the corners on the K2 atleast are very fragile. So it makes me feel like the K is more protected.
and 2.) the flip is very comfortable to read with. I have a disability that has greatly affected my left hand so I tend to read with the K balanced on my leg and with the Javoflip I open it the top naturally flips back and stays I don't have to hold it open with my left and worry about my bad hand losing grip or locking up after awhile which happens with books although it never happened with the bookstyle covers I've used either except the oberon so I guess weight plays a factor in that part. 
Both styles of the javoedge are very light weight. You won't be disappointed


----------



## nan1109

I'm definitely leaning towards the flip case, but I have one more question. When you flip the front over, does it then lay flat against the back? It certainly seems to me that the flip would be more comfortable to use with either hand.


----------



## nan1109

I'm pretty sure I'm going to get the flip case, but I have one question. When you flip the front cover over, does it lay flush with the back? Can anyone post a picture of the case flipped over without the stand up so I can see how it looks? Thanx so much!


----------



## worktolive

I adore the flip case. I have a touch of Carpal Tunnel and I love that I can stand it up on my lap when I'm sitting in a chair and not have to hold it at all. I also read and eat a lot and it stands perfectly on a table. 

Yes, when the front cover is flipped back, it sits perfectly flat on whatever surface you have put it down it on. Sorry, I'd post a photo but I'm technologically challenged. When my DH gets home I'll ask him to help me post a photo.


----------



## nan1109

That would be great, thank you!


----------



## worktolive

Hopefully, here's my K in an open, brown cherry blossom flip, lying flat on a desk. This is the K2 case, but I imagine the K3 will be similar - just a different configuration on the various openings. For anyone who is wondering, the skin is the Decal girl leopard print (which I thought went very nicely with the brown interior of the case).


----------



## rockstone

Hmmnn.The preview case from JAVOedge looks like there is no protection for the bottom of the kindle, unlike their K2 models...


----------



## Javoedge

First off:
derek alvah Your avatar is awesome! 
Actually, we do have more guy-friendly designs coming out. The designers are still in their process so I have nothing available to share right now... 
Tweed or a cousin similar to it is most likely coming back. Plus, we're coming out with a budget-friendly line of cases for the Kindle 3 (we offer it for the Nook, it's called MiMo) so you'll see an adaptation for the K3.



derek alvah said:


> So as a guy,I can either carry the black croc or risk getting beaten up when I'm seen carring a cherry blossom case.Hmmm.(just kidding). Was hoping to see the tweed flip case return,I really like that one.Will it be coming back?
> 
> I like the flip style because I can place my index finger between the back of the case and the flipped back front,and read very comfortably with one hand and it seems like I don't even have to hold on to the case.With the book style I could only do this with my right hand.That would be the only difference for me as long as they both still have the magnetic closure.


----------



## mistyd107

rockstone said:


> Hmmnn.The preview case from JAVOedge looks like there is no protection for the bottom of the kindle, unlike their K2 models...


Yeah, that kinda makes me a bit uneasy as well


----------



## AlisonM

I really love the covers but went to preorder the Cherry Blossom in Ocean and the postage to Australia is double the price of the item itself.  Actually about double the price it cost to get the Kindle sent to me.    Very dissappointing but $AUD77 postage is ridiculous.


----------



## Javoedge

AlisonM said:


> I really love the covers but went to preorder the Cherry Blossom in Ocean and the postage to Australia is double the price of the item itself. Actually about double the price it cost to get the Kindle sent to me.  Very dissappointing but $AUD77 postage is ridiculous.


Hey Allison,

A helpful tip is going to JAVOedge.com our direct online store. 
We offer much more competitive international shipping rates there (online shipping calculator too!).


----------



## babnaw

Javoedge said:


> Plus, we're coming out with a budget-friendly line of cases for the Kindle 3 (we offer it for the Nook, it's called MiMo) so you'll see an adaptation for the K3.


I'm going to keep my eyes open for a MiMo cover for the K3!


----------



## AlisonM

Javoedge said:


> Hey Allison,
> 
> A helpful tip is going to JAVOedge.com our direct online store.
> We offer much more competitive international shipping rates there (online shipping calculator too!).


Thanks, I had actually already thought of that but I cannot see any of the K3 cases on the site anywhere. Only a few sleeves.


----------



## Javoedge

AlisonM said:


> Thanks, I had actually already thought of that but I cannot see any of the K3 cases on the site anywhere. Only a few sleeves.


Hey Allison,

Apparently our e-store has problems accepting pre-orders due to a different payment vendor system we use...
So the Kindle 3 cases are on pre-sale and will be sold in early October. So, to get a rough shipping estimate (using Standard delivery) I see it would be delivered for $14 for the same item for Kindle 2.
. To get a better idea, just go to the link, add item to the cart. It'll take you to a page where it has a shipping calculator (asks for country/zipcode). Here's our choices for International shipping.


----------



## Javoedge

*JAVOedge in the News*

Happy Friday, y'all!









*The Gadgeteer - A Bouquet of Poppies for Kindle 3 From JAVOedge *
We love it when word-of-mouth gets us coverage by tech sites and bloggers! We hope that while you're waiting for our Amazon Kindle Book and Flip Cases to come out, the *JAVOedge Poppy Sleeve Case* might entice you...


----------



## Javoedge

*FAN PHOTOS
*
Thought I'd share. Ever wondered how the Poppy and Cherry Blossom case would look side-by-side?









Well, a JAVOedge case fan decided to deck our iPad with our Poppy Axis Case for the iPad. 
She already owned the Cherry Blossom (Twilight Purple) for her Kindle.

I love her iPad's wallpaper. So pretty...








Read more about her thoughts here: http://hweimingblog.blogspot.com/2010/09/javoedge-cases.html


----------



## ErinLindsey

Just got an email from Amazon telling me that the Javoedge cover I ordered was just shipped. 

Estimated arrival time....October 14th!!  (it's the 29th now.) Two weeks to ship?

Please tell me it's not going to take two weeks for it to ship...please? Tell me they overestimate the shipping time. 

Makes me think they're sending it on a slow boat TO China and then back again for it to get here.  

I cant wait for the cover to get here. I keep wanting to take my K3 out into the world with me, but really want proper coverage on my Kindle before I take it anywhere. My K2 has been going on a few trips with me lately.


----------



## Andra

I got my ship notice last night as well.  I think they have to give such a big window since it's shipped USPS.  But all my earlier covers arrive much faster than that


----------



## UltraPremiumDeluxe

Oh boo, I didn't get a shipping notice yet. 

I can't wait to see it in real life. I got the Ocean Cherry Blossom flip case.


----------



## ErinLindsey

I got the cherry blossom in cocoa. 

Once I get it, I'll model my K2 in it's Kyoto cover with my K3 and it's cherry blossom. 

I cant wait to post the pictures, and I cant wait to read my K3 in a cover...yay!!


----------



## hannahi

I preordered the purple cherry blossom and got a shipping notice yesterday  I wanted the blue but I didn't think the beige interior would look good with my graphite kindle. For the K2 I had the Kyoto which I really liked! I like the poppy fabrics as well but worry about how a lighter fabric would become dirty.


----------



## UltraPremiumDeluxe

I just checked and mine is Shipping Soon now


----------



## ErinLindsey

If I like the cherry blossom in cocoa, I've got a cow bank of change that I'm going to Coinstar into an Amazon card so I can buy another cover. Not sure which one yet...might wait to see what else Javoedge comes out with. 

I used to have two Javoedge K2 covers...then my dad had a wardrobe malfunction with the Mizvue (or Mivzue?) cover that I bought him for Christmas last year. (his K2 slid out of the cover onto a cement sidewalk...it lived, but it scared the crud out of us.) So I gave him my blue croc cover.  I won that cover from Geardiary.com (blog that does all sorts of cool reviews of gadgety things)

Now I want an extra cover for my K2 again, and I want an extra for the K3 too. (ok, I'm greedy. I want tons of covers for both my Kindles!) 

It's all Javoedge's fault for making such good covers.


----------



## meeko350

hannahi said:


> I preordered the purple cherry blossom and got a shipping notice yesterday  I wanted the blue but I didn't think the beige interior would look good with my graphite kindle.


I wanted to try the blue one too, but didn't like the tan, so I didn't order one.


----------



## Rie142

Question. . .    Do you carry flip cases for the K3?      I really love my Blue Croc flip case for my K2.    However it looks like in a few months I will be getting a K3.    I really need/want/have to have a flip case.    I also would like it to be from JavoEdge.    If you don't have/or not carrying a flip case then I suppose I will have to look else where.  

I am off to the website to look some more.


----------



## ErinLindsey

They have the purple croc flip for the K3.

http://www.amazon.com/JAVOedge-Purple-Style-Amazon-Kindle/dp/B00430C13W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1286049446&sr=8-1-catcorr

There's also a pink croc and a black croc. Along with some assorted fabrics in the flip covers.

I'm waiting for my cocoa cherry blossom flip cover to get here. It shipped yesterday.

I may have to get the purple croc flip cover next.


----------



## Rie142

ErinLindsey said:


> They have the purple croc flip for the K3.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/JAVOedge-Purple-Style-Amazon-Kindle/dp/B00430C13W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1286049446&sr=8-1-catcorr
> 
> There's also a pink croc and a black croc. Along with some assorted fabrics in the flip covers.
> 
> I'm waiting for my cocoa cherry blossom flip cover to get here. It shipped yesterday.
> 
> I may have to get the purple croc flip cover next.


Thanks, Now I will have to break down and give my k2 to my son and buy myself a new kindle.  I don't want to. But I sure would like a purple croc flip. LOL


----------



## Indy

My twilight purple cherry blossom flip case came this weekend.  So far, I like it.  I don't skin so it's like I now have a purple(ish) k2.


----------



## Rie142

Indy said:


> My twilight purple cherry blossom flip case came this weekend. So far, I like it. I don't skin so it's like I now have a purple(ish) k2.


I would love to see a picture of your case. I know I want a purple one. I also know I love the JavoEdge flip cases. I don't skin either. I like the looks of the case on the kindle. Do you have a Graphite kindle or a white one? Enjoy!


----------



## meeko350

Does anyone have a crock case for their k3 yet?  I'm thinking about the pink crock, but not sure if it will be too heavy for me.


----------



## ErinLindsey

I just checked my tracking information for my cocoa cherry blossom flip cover....

It's in town! yay!!! That means I'll have it sometime this morning...Hopefully, if the mail lady isnt lazy today and decides to only deliver advertisements.


----------



## Rie142

ErinLindsey said:


> I just checked my tracking information for my cocoa cherry blossom flip cover....
> 
> It's in town! yay!!! That means I'll have it sometime this morning...Hopefully, if the mail lady isnt lazy today and decides to only deliver advertisements.


Awesome. Hey that mail lady sounds like my home town. We had one that would deliver all the advertisements to two house. Stuffing all in their boxes and then taking the day off.


----------



## kindlencoffee

Any chance there will be a flip case for the K3 in some manly looking fabrics soon?  Looking for a case that is less expensive than the croc ones.  My husband really needs a case (he dropped the K3 from the bed last night   but luckily all was well) and he loved the flip case he had for his k2.


----------



## UltraPremiumDeluxe

ErinLindsey said:


> I just checked my tracking information for my cocoa cherry blossom flip cover....
> 
> It's in town! yay!!! That means I'll have it sometime this morning...Hopefully, if the mail lady isnt lazy today and decides to only deliver advertisements.


Mine's in my town too! We must have the same mail lady. Except mine simply skips days and I've had tracking showing that packages have been marked 'delivered' a full day before they actually are


----------



## Javoedge

kindlencoffee said:


> Any chance there will be a flip case for the K3 in some manly looking fabrics soon? Looking for a case that is less expensive than the croc ones. My husband really needs a case (he dropped the K3 from the bed last night  but luckily all was well) and he loved the flip case he had for his k2.


Welcome kindlencoffee!
Yes, we're developing more guy-friendly designs for the Kindle 3. We think that with the graphite design that will play very well with our new looks. We'll definitely let KindleBoards know as soon as we have something to show.


----------



## kindlefan

I would like to see pictures of the book-style case with 1) the cover open and 2) the cover folded all the way back.  I'm not seeing these on Amazon -- am I missing something?


----------



## Rie142

Javoedge said:


> Welcome kindlencoffee!
> Yes, we're developing more guy-friendly designs for the Kindle 3. We think that with the graphite design that will play very well with our new looks. We'll definitely let KindleBoards know as soon as we have something to show.


That is good to hear. I am looking for less fancy ones. I prefer a plain cover. Sometimes bold colors but not always flowered/busy patterns. So I will be looking for the new designs myself.


----------



## ErinLindsey

It's here! 

Finally my K3 has something to wear! It's the cocoa Cherry Blossom flip cover.

Not the biggest fan of the fabric now that I see it in person, but it's a cover and it's extremely comfortable to hold. I'm just happy to have my K3 in some protection now. I really did prefer the fabric that was used on my Kyoto Javoedge cover that my K2 wears. 

The front of the cover is a teeny bit floppy when you close it. If you dont line up the magnet closures just right, the front of the cover ends up sliding to the side a bit, and I do think that Amazon should have put the volume control and the headphone jacks on the side and top like they had for the K2, because I think the bottom of the Kindle needs a little more protection, and Javoedge apparently had to sacrifice that bit of protection so that people could have access to all the controls at the bottom of the Kindle. Crappy design on Amazon's part. (bad Amazon! bad!) 

I do really like how tightly this flip cover holds my K3. I had trouble getting the K3 out of it once I got it in there. I dont think I'll have to worry about it accidentally slipping out.

It's very comfortable to hold and that's what I was looking for. Something comfortable for my numb fingers/hands to hold. (MS sucks) 

Now I'm hoping for some more new fabrics to come out, because I want to buy another one! 

I'll post pictures later, charging my K3 right now. I'll take comparison pictures of my K2 in it's Kyoto flip and this one.  I wish they made the K3 cover in the same fabric as the Kyoto...I'd have loved that.


----------



## Javoedge

Rie142 said:


> That is good to hear. I am looking for less fancy ones. I prefer a plain cover. Sometimes bold colors but not always flowered/busy patterns. So I will be looking for the new designs myself.


Hey Rie142,

For a more minimalist look, we'd recommend you checking out our* MiMo collection for the Kindle 3!*. We're still capturing images but they are an animal-friendly cases (synthetic leather) in a variety of colors at an affordable price.









This is our MiMo Black Case that we just snapped. More photos will be trickling in...


----------



## Rie142

Those are nice cases.  Hopefully they come in a flip case too.    Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## cbb77

Javoedge said:


> Hey Rie142,
> 
> For a more minimalist look, we'd recommend you checking out our* MiMo collection for the Kindle 3!*. We're still capturing images but they are an animal-friendly cases (synthetic leather) in a variety of colors at an affordable price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is our MiMo Black Case that we just snapped. More photos will be trickling in...


These are pretty nice. Are they available now? Also by chance do you know how much does the case weigh? Also any future plans for version without speaker cutouts?


----------



## mistyd107

With nothing to protect the bottom do you feel the k3 case is as protective a's the u2 version?


----------



## Javoedge

mistyd107 said:


> With nothing to protect the bottom do you feel the k3 case is as protective a's the u2 version?


I wouldn't say we have absolutely no protection for the bottom of the case. 
Our holster frame still hugs the device -- from all sides -- which offers it better protection against minor shocks, bumps, etc. That offers some reassurance for people who dislike cases w/ rail-frame or corner strap attachments. For the Kindle 3, We made the inner holster frame as a tight, customized fit to prevent potential slippage, shock absorption, etc while also allowing the user to access the Kindle controls that were placed directly on the bottom of the device.

I included a photo of the MiMo case's bottom since folks were asking.









ErinLindsey brought up some excellent feedback about our Kindle 3 case design. I quote below .


ErinLindsey said:


> I do think that Amazon should have put the volume control and the headphone jacks on the side and top like they had for the K2, because I think the bottom of the Kindle needs a little more protection, and Javoedge apparently had to sacrifice that bit of protection so that people could have access to all the controls at the bottom of the Kindle. Crappy design on Amazon's part. (bad Amazon! bad!)
> I do really like how tightly this flip cover holds my K3. I had trouble getting the K3 out of it once I got it in there. I dont think I'll have to worry about it accidentally slipping out.


As always, if there's any sense of dissatisfaction with any purchase, JAVOedge also back ourselves with our 30-day return policy. 
Thanks for checking in.


----------



## Javoedge

*NEW CASES! : PART 1 *

Happy Wed. folks!
We got some new items in our office and managed to get photos up! 
Made of animal-friendly synthetic leather, the MiMo Case protects your Kindle 3 in a bound, book-style jacket with a professional look. The MiMo Case includes a matching color interior where the Kindle fits into JAVOedge's distinctive inside holster frame for protection. A magnetic tab makes opening and closing your MiMo Case easy and hassle-free. Mesh cut-outs in the back let you clearly listen to your eBook reading on your Kindle speakers. It's one of our most affordable cases to debut so far!
Available at Amazon (US shoppers)[/url]. Link for JAVOedge.com (International shoppers, US faster shipping options) coming online in a bit.

Let's introduce you to the MiMo Case for the Kindle 3G/WiFi ~ available in book and flip style!


----------



## mistyd107

Oh ok thx makes me feel a bit better hopefully more colors will be available in the flip soon


----------



## Javoedge

*NEW PRODUCTS : PART 2
*

*MiMo Flip Case for Amazon Kindle 3G/WiFi*
MiMo colors include Saddle, Black, Olive, Purple, Teal.


----------



## babnaw

What happened to the Navy color you had on Amazon yesterday?  The Mimo covers look nice, but I'm not totally keen on the speaker cutouts.  I understand why you put them there, but I don't listen to audio books on my K3, so I'd rather have a nice streamlined look on the back.  I love the inside of the cover though.


----------



## Rie142

Javoedge said:


> *NEW PRODUCTS : PART 2
> *
> 
> *MiMo Flip Case for Amazon Kindle 3G/WiFi*
> MiMo colors include Saddle, Black, Olive, Purple, Teal.


I really love these flip cases. Especially the purple and the teal. OH MY. Looks like I will have to think about ordering the K3 so I can get one of these. LOL

They are very nice. I still like the all leather cases but will consider one of these because of the Teal color.


----------



## cbb77

These are looking real nice.  Couple of questions.  

1. Could you post the dimensions of this.  Particularly interested in the thickness and weight.  

2 . Also I assume the case is designed to fit the K3 snug so no chance of falling out; however as such, curious if you have tested it with a skin on the K3.  I have a skin on mine and would not want to remove it.  I know this style case would be covering it up but there are times I like to use the K3 outside of the case.  Curious if there is enough give to hold unit with skin on it.  I assume so but like to confirm.  

3. I see a pen holder built in.  Is the case designed to close with one in it?  Also curious how much give it has / what size pen.  Actually have no need for pen, but thinking the holder could be use to slip a light through it.  The M-Edge e-Luminator lights can be removed from the plastic arm, leaving just the stalk.  This could be a nice if this could slip right in.

4.  Any other models pending?  I see a Croc skin version posted coming soon.  No interior pictures but I see it does not have the speaker cutouts, which I like better.  Curious if any other models coming soon as well.


----------



## Javoedge

TGIF, y'all!

I'll answer these questions in-line below. Thanks for your questions, cbb77! 



cbb77 said:


> These are looking real nice. Couple of questions.
> 
> _1. Could you post the dimensions of this. Particularly interested in the thickness and weight. _
> *I don't have that information on me right now but I'll get measurements in a bit. Will check back in. *
> 
> 2 . Curious if you have tested it with a skin on the K3. I have a skin on mine and would not want to remove it. I know this style case would be covering it up but there are times I like to use the K3 outside of the case. Curious if there is enough give to hold unit with skin on it. I assume so but like to confirm.
> *Great question. Actually, with the Kindle 3, for rapid turnaround, custom fit, our Kindle 3 cases are tightly contoured to the device. It's a pretty tight, secure fit. From that, I don't believe there is room for a decal-skin Kindle to fit inside at this point.
> *
> 
> _3. I see a pen holder built in. Is the case designed to close with one in it? Also curious how much give it has / what size pen. _
> *The pen builder accomomdates a regular-size pen (think like a Bic pen). It's designed to be able to close with pen inside it. *
> 
> 4. Any other models pending? I see a Croc skin version posted coming soon. No interior pictures but I see it does not have the speaker cutouts, which I like better. Curious if any other models coming soon as well.
> *The Croc will come with speaker cut-outs, the current Amazon photos were temporary placeholders I was just told for pre-orders. We'll get them updated ASAP when cases come in. *
> 
> *And yes, new models are coming out but I don't have any firm dates yet from my boss, as soon as I know you folks will *


----------



## kindlefan

Can you please post a picture of the flip and book style cases with the cover folded back for reading?  I would like to see if it folds back truly flat or if it's more of a "triangle."  Thank you.


----------



## ErinLindsey

Here's some pictures of my new cocoa cherry blossom flip cover. My K2 Kyoto cover is also in a couple of pictures. I really do prefer the fabric of the Kyoto cover, but the cherry blossoms are starting to grow on me. At least now my K3 has a cover and I can wait patiently to see if JAVOedge comes out with a new fabric that I can fall in love with for the K3.

I also took a picture of the K3 with the cover folded flat and laying on the desk so that Kindlefan can see that they do fold flat.


----------



## Javoedge

Nice photos ErinLindsey!! 
Your photos nicely captured the JAVOedge cases with rich colors.
Yep, the cases do fold flat which is nice for reading. 

ErinLindsey, could we feature your photos for Fan Photos on our JAVOedge Store blog? We love it when our customers snap their cases. We would give credit to you and relink it to your KindleBoards post or blog, etc. whichever you prefer.



ErinLindsey said:


> Here's some pictures of my new cocoa cherry blossom flip cover. My K2 Kyoto cover is also in a couple of pictures. I really do prefer the fabric of the Kyoto cover, but the cherry blossoms are starting to grow on me. At least now my K3 has a cover and I can wait patiently to see if JAVOedge comes out with a new fabric that I can fall in love with for the K3.
> 
> I also took a picture of the K3 with the cover folded flat and laying on the desk so that Kindlefan can see that they do fold flat.


----------



## Andra

I'm not sure how to explain this, but I've noticed on my K3 case, there seems to be extra fabric in the fold at the top.  I have a small slip-style purse and I put the Kindle in the Javo case in upside down to keep from running into anything else that is in the same pocket.  When I take it out, the Kindle has slid up a bit and I have to push it back down to get it seated properly and I notice that the front part of the cover comes down past the back part if I fold it over tightly.  I can try to take photos to show what I'm talking about if that helps.  Has anyone noticed that the K3 cover fits differently that the K2 one??


----------



## ErinLindsey

Go ahead. 



Javoedge said:


> Nice photos ErinLindsey!!
> Your photos nicely captured the JAVOedge cases with rich colors.
> Yep, the cases do fold flat which is nice for reading.
> 
> ErinLindsey, could we feature your photos for Fan Photos on our JAVOedge Store blog? We love it when our customers snap their cases. We would give credit to you and relink it to your KindleBoards post or blog, etc. whichever you prefer.


----------



## ErinLindsey

I've noticed it too.



Andra said:


> I'm not sure how to explain this, but I've noticed on my K3 case, there seems to be extra fabric in the fold at the top. I have a small slip-style purse and I put the Kindle in the Javo case in upside down to keep from running into anything else that is in the same pocket. When I take it out, the Kindle has slid up a bit and I have to push it back down to get it seated properly and I notice that the front part of the cover comes down past the back part if I fold it over tightly. I can try to take photos to show what I'm talking about if that helps. Has anyone noticed that the K3 cover fits differently that the K2 one??


----------



## northtexas

Amazon shows that your croc cases will start shipping tomorrow...sure hope that is an accurate estimate because I had to return my Amazon cover today to keep within the return window and now my K3 is naked!


----------



## Javoedge

northtexas said:


> Amazon shows that your croc cases will start shipping tomorrow...sure hope that is an accurate estimate because I had to return my Amazon cover today to keep within the return window and now my K3 is naked!


northtexas, thank you for bringing this up! 
I checked in with my office since I wasn't aware of this timeline. Apparently, there has been a technical issue on our end. Our expected inventory for the Croc Cases for Kindle 3G/WiFi got delayed ~ but our "stock" announcement date hadn't changed from when we last expected it to arrive. So, we need to update that ASAP to prevent any misunderstandings for pre-order customers, etc.

I'm getting word back from when the new restock date is. As soon as I get word back, I'll post here... I'd like to thank any customers who've been patiently waiting for their pre-order cases. If anything, please email at support(at)javoedge.com for questions for any potential inconvenience this may cause you.

You folks always keep me on my toes.


----------



## Javoedge

babnaw said:


> What happened to the Navy color you had on Amazon yesterday? The Mimo covers look nice, but I'm not totally keen on the speaker cutouts. I understand why you put them there, but I don't listen to audio books on my K3, so I'd rather have a nice streamlined look on the back. I love the inside of the cover though.


The Navy MiMo was accidentally placed online. It was only offered for the B&N Nook. Instead, for the Amazon Kindle 3G/WiFi, we're offering the MiMo Black.


----------



## Javoedge

cbb77 said:


> These are looking real nice. Couple of questions.
> 1. Could you post the dimensions of this. Particularly interested in the thickness and weight.


Thanks for waiting! Here are the dimensions for the MiMo Case for* Amazon Kindle 3G/WiFi - 4.75 x 7.5 x .625"*


----------



## Andra

Reposting since I did't get an official answer:
I'm not sure how to explain this, but I've noticed on my K3 case, there seems to be extra fabric in the fold at the top.  I have a small slip-style purse and I put the Kindle in the Javo case in upside down to keep from running into anything else that is in the same pocket.  When I take it out, the Kindle has slid up a bit and I have to push it back down to get it seated properly and I notice that the front part of the cover comes down past the back part if I fold it over tightly.  I can try to take photos to show what I'm talking about if that helps.  
I don't like the play that's in this new case.  I think my K2 case fit much better.


----------



## Javoedge

Thanks for waiting. 
We've updated our Amazon listing for the Croc Cases for Amazon Kindle 3G/WiFi. You can see them at our store now with updated stock inventory dates. 
What will be hitting our store earliest is our Pink Croc Flip Case for Kindle 3G/WiFi. This item will be released on October 15, 2010. The other colors and styles (Flips/Books) will hit in late October after a slight delay. Folks who've placed Amazon pre-orders are being contacted to let them know about the delay, anyone who has questions can email support(at)javoedge.com where someone can be in touch with you.



Javoedge said:


> northtexas, thank you for bringing this up!
> I checked in with my office since I wasn't aware of this timeline. Apparently, there has been a technical issue on our end. Our expected inventory for the Croc Cases for Kindle 3G/WiFi got delayed ~ but our "stock" announcement date hadn't changed from when we last expected it to arrive. So, we need to update that ASAP to prevent any misunderstandings for pre-order customers, etc.
> 
> I'm getting word back from when the new restock date is. As soon as I get word back, I'll post here... I'd like to thank any customers who've been patiently waiting for their pre-order cases. If anything, please email at support(at)javoedge.com for questions for any potential inconvenience this may cause you.
> 
> You folks always keep me on my toes.


----------



## Javoedge

Hi Andra,

To answer questions about the security of our Kindle 3 inner holster frame, folks at the JAVOedge office have performed numerous installation and shake tests over the cases to make sure the Kindles don't budge inside. Unless you're shaking the case significantly (like you're trying to shake a soda can -- and even then) the Kindle shouldn't budge. This is our best form fitting case for Kindle, more so than our previous model.

The inner holster makes a very custom tight fit for the Kindle 3, tight enough that we don't recommend decal-skinned Kindles to be inserted into them. We haven't witnessed or heard any observations that a Kindle would fall out or even look like it was coming loose. If you're not experiencing that, do let us know so we can work with you to make sure you experience the best that the JAVOedge case has to offer. Please send such concerns to support(at)javoedge.com.

We really appreciated all of the feedback we get from our customers! Thank you all for taking the time to share your thoughts and comments! Please continue to let us know what you think, what you want, etc.



Andra said:


> Reposting since I did't get an official answer:
> I'm not sure how to explain this, but I've noticed on my K3 case, there seems to be extra fabric in the fold at the top. I have a small slip-style purse and I put the Kindle in the Javo case in upside down to keep from running into anything else that is in the same pocket. When I take it out, the Kindle has slid up a bit and I have to push it back down to get it seated properly and I notice that the front part of the cover comes down past the back part if I fold it over tightly. I can try to take photos to show what I'm talking about if that helps.
> I don't like the play that's in this new case. I think my K2 case fit much better.


----------



## ErinLindsey

I think she's talking about the flip part of the cover. Not the holster part. When you close the flip on one of the flip covers (at least on mine) the flip part of the cover doesnt always meet up with the magnets on the holster part of the cover. There's a few extra centimeters of fabric at the fold and that makes the flip part longer than the holster part. It overhangs past the magnets.  

I'll have to try to take a picture to show you what I think she's trying to tell you. I'll come back later with a photograph.


----------



## ErinLindsey

had to charge the battery in my camera to take pictures. These are pictures of the K3 cover I got recently. Andra had mentioned that the cover doesnt seat properly sometimes for her, and I've noticed it too. It's like there's extra fabric in the cover at the top where it folds over.

Hopefully you can tell from my pictures that the flip part of the cover does seem to stick out a big off the edge of the holster part of the cover when it's in the closed position.

first picture is a view from the side of the Kindle, you can see the end of the cover overhanging a bit.










2nd picture is a view from the back of the Kindle, the cover overhangs a bit past the edge of the bottom.










Last picture. The top Kindle is my K2 in it's Kyoto cover, which fits perfectly. Bottom is the K3 in the cherry blossom cover, and the cover sticks out a bit off the edge when it's in the closed position. (I dont have a ruler, so I dont know exactly how many centimeters or inches the overhang is)










Andra, is this what you've noticed with your cover?

It hasnt bothered me all that much, mostly because I put my K3 in it's cover inside a netbook sleeve in my purse, and dont let it swim around loose in my purse without that netbook sleeve. So, I'm not all that worried about anything in the purse damaging the Kindle. It does seem tho, that there is a bit of extra fabric at the top of the cover where it folds over the top of the kindle and that causes it to overhang when the cover is in a closed position. I can see where it might bug some people tho.


----------



## Andra

Erin, that's kind of what I noticed.  If you fold the case over tightly, the top cover extends down about 1/2 inch below the bottom of the case.  The Kindle will also slide up in the holster part if I put it in my purse upside-down so I have to shove it back down.  My K2 cover didn't do that.
I'll try to get some photos this weekend and send email to the customer support address.  
Thanks for your help!


----------



## bookmonster

Any idea if/when the Tweed Book Style Case will be available for the K3?


----------



## Javoedge

ErinLindsey said:


> Hopefully you can tell from my pictures that the flip part of the cover does seem to stick out a big off the edge of the holster part of the cover when it's in the closed position.
> So, I'm not all that worried about anything in the purse damaging the Kindle. It does seem tho, that there is a bit of extra fabric at the top of the cover where it folds over the top of the kindle and that causes it to overhang when the cover is in a closed position. I can see where it might bug some people tho.


Hey ErinLindsey,
We did some testing. The cover closes fine on the Flip cases as they're built to close naturally and in place. 
The scenario of the overlap seems to occur if someone tries to close the case too tightly or over-forcing the case to fold shut it, a user may experience that due to their handling of it. However, if you let the case close naturally, the issue doesn't occur. The Kindle 3 should remain secure in your case. Anyone with followup questions should email support(at)javoedge.com.


----------



## Javoedge

Happy news, we just received our UPS shipment so we're busy adding stuff to our inventory + making the list of new items to our store. 
The Tweed Book Case has arrived, we just need the product shots and links. 
As soon as I have pics + shopping links, I'll share here!



bookmonster said:


> Any idea if/when the Tweed Book Style Case will be available for the K3?


----------



## kindlefan

ErinLindsey said:


> I also took a picture of the K3 with the cover folded flat and laying on the desk so that Kindlefan can see that they do fold flat.


Kindlefan thanks you


----------



## Javoedge

*NEW CASES FOR KINDLE 3G/WIFI!*

















Meet the *Charcoal Flip Case for Amazon Kindle 3G/WiFi! *Featuring a tailored appearance, the JAVOedge Charcoal Flip Casefor Amazon Kindle 3G/WiFi! is an eye-catching alternative to traditional leather cases. The soft fabric cover is perfect to grip and feels nice to touch for reading. The JAVOedge Charcoal Flip Case provides your Kindle with classic appeal that is stylish whether at work or home. Handy for when you want to read hands-free (pun intended).
The color choices are right in time for autumn and winter. Available in 2 colors: Stone and Dusk.

Available at Amazon.* JAVOedge Charcoal Flip Case for Amazon Kindle 3 (Dusk) *|* JAVOedge Charcoal Flip Case for Amazon Kindle 3 (Dusk)*
See them side by side.


----------



## Javoedge

*NEW CASES!
**JAVOedge Poppy Book Case & JAVOedge Poppy Flip Case for Amazon Kindle 3G/WiFi*
















Adding a burst of color to your reading, the JAVOedge Poppy Case print is abloom with bright wildflowers that offers a nice contrast to the interior's dark contrast. 
Whether you like the Tangerine Red, Sky Blue, or Sunny Yellow, these cases stand alone in the crowd. Choose between the *JAVOedge Poppy Book Case** or the  JAVOedge Poppy Flip Case for Amazon Kindle 3G/WiFi. The coated canvas cover resists fading, water and scuffs for long lasting looks and easy cleaning for when life gets messy.

JAVOedge.com shopping link coming for international shoppers, etc...*


----------



## ErinLindsey

Oooo! I *need* one of these!

Not sure if I want the blue or the orangish color...decisions decisions!



Javoedge said:


> *NEW CASES!
> **JAVOedge Poppy Book Case & JAVOedge Poppy Flip Case for Amazon Kindle 3G/WiFi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adding a burst of color to your reading, the JAVOedge Poppy Case print is abloom with bright wildflowers that offers a nice contrast to the interior's dark contrast.
> Whether you like the Tangerine Red, Sky Blue, or Sunny Yellow, these cases stand alone in the crowd. Choose between the *JAVOedge Poppy Book Case** or the  JAVOedge Poppy Flip Case for Amazon Kindle 3G/WiFi. The coated canvas cover resists fading, water and scuffs for long lasting looks and easy cleaning for when life gets messy.
> 
> JAVOedge.com shopping link coming for international shoppers, etc...
> *


----------



## AmberLi

Can anyone tell me if you can use the Kandle light with the Cherry Blossom Flip Case? 

If not, are there any clip on lights that will work with the case?

Thanks!


----------



## Andra

AmberLi said:


> Can anyone tell me if you can use the Kandle light with the Cherry Blossom Flip Case?
> 
> If not, are there any clip on lights that will work with the case?
> 
> Thanks!


You can use the Kandle with the flip cases. It clips to the top of the Kindle and expands enough so it will fit over the case too.
I also have a cheap light from Wal-Mart that I use - I just slide the clip part between the Kindle and the back of the cover.


----------



## AmberLi

Thanks Andra!

I got my Kandle today, and now I can see better how it works.

My next questions (for anyone):

I don't want to take the skin off my kindle, so I'm wondering if I even could order a MiMo or a Cherry Blossom case?  And if the frame is that tight, it seems the back of the kandle might not fit even if the skin does?

Also, does the flip cover attach to the back some way so its not flopping around while I hold it?


----------



## Javoedge

AmberLi said:


> Thanks Andra!
> I got my Kandle today, and now I can see better how it works.
> My next questions (for anyone):
> I don't want to take the skin off my kindle, so I'm wondering if I even could order a MiMo or a Cherry Blossom case? And if the frame is that tight, it seems the back of the kandle might not fit even if the skin does?
> Also, does the flip cover attach to the back some way so its not flopping around while I hold it?


Hey AmberLi,
Do you have the new Amazon Kindle 3G/WiFi? Our cases are custom-fitted to fit its exact dimensions so it doesn't leave room for much, including, we think a decal skin. However, we'd be curious if anyone has managed to get their's on. 
Andra or anyone else who has experience with the Kandle (or other ereader lights) can provide their feedback on how they integrate them into our latest cases. 
Hope that helps!


----------



## AmberLi

Javoedge said:


> Hey AmberLi,
> Do you have the new Amazon Kindle 3G/WiFi? Our cases are custom-fitted to fit its exact dimensions so it doesn't leave room for much, including, we think a decal skin. However, we'd be curious if anyone has managed to get their's on.
> Andra or anyone else who has experience with the Kandle (or other ereader lights) can provide their feedback on how they integrate them into our latest cases.
> Hope that helps!


I ended up ordering the Cherry Blossom flip case, and it fits fine with the Gelaskin! (sigh of relief)! And yes, it is the 3G/wifi. It's not even super-tight if I want to remove the kindle, and doesn't "stick" or anything while sliding in (also wouldn't slip out at all accidently, I don't think). The kandle also attaches to the kindle fine in the frame. I will say, however, that clipping the kandle to the "fold" part of the case does not work for me, as the frame of the case casts a shadow on the kindle screen.

Unfortunately I found out that the cover does not attach to the back in any way, and it does flop around, but I put an elastic around it and although a little ghetto, it keeps it in place somewhat - I would have preferred a magnet though!


----------



## derek alvah

Really liked the Tweed Flip for my k2 so I just ordered one for my k3. Also ordered a MiMo Flip in saddle just...cause. Like to change things up now and then. I'll post some pix when they come in.


----------



## Javoedge

derek alvah said:


> Really liked the Tweed Flip for my k2 so I just ordered one for my k3. Also ordered a MiMo Flip in saddle just...cause. Like to change things up now and then. I'll post some pix when they come in.


Nice Derek! Thanks for sharing + can't wait to see how the Tweed (and the MiMo) look on your Kindle 3! Always great to get a guy's opinion...


----------



## Javoedge

*REVIEWS!
*

We're always excited when someone reviews/comments about our cases.
Larry Greenberg, editor of GearDiary, a tech blog -- and longterm Kindle fan -- checks out our* JAVOedge Charcoal Flip Case for Amazon Kindle 3G/WiFi.*









*Here's the GearDiary review *

But what makes it cooler is the video review!


----------



## ErinLindsey

I was one of the people who commented on that blog entry. 

I'm considering getting one of those covers if I get my dad a K3 for christmas.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Please tell me that you are making those for the DX.


----------



## Javoedge

*JAVOEDGE PRE-HOLIDAY SALE*









http://www.javoedgeblog.com/2010/11/08/pre-holiday-sale-javoedge-cases-for-amazon-kindle-2/
From our store blog...

As we approach the holiday shopping season, JAVOedge is preparing our pre-holiday sales. For all our customers who purchased or are holding on to their Amazon Kindle 2, we have something special for you. First up: All our Amazon Kindle 2 cases are on sale! So, if you've been looking to add a new look and style to your faithful Kindle 2, here's a time to dress it up for the holidays. The Cherry Blossom, Tweed, Croc and more styles are on sale for the Kindle 2.

Check out our popular Kindle case styles and see at our *Amazon store sale*. Check our blog to see some of our styles that are being placed on sale.


----------



## Javoedge

*CASES*

















I don't know how this escaped my attention but I'm now giving the JAVOedge Tweed Collection its proper introduction to KindleBoards. 
If you're looking for a bookish, some may say, professorial, case check out the Tweed Flip or Book Case. Bound in tweed and with an animal-friendly synthetic leather spine grip, this case just begs to be held in your hands for its feel and touch. It's definitely a nice case for when you want something different to separate your reading from other Kindles out there. 
*JAVOedge Flip Case for Amazon Kindle 3G/WiFi | JAVOedge Book Case for Amazon Kindle 3G/WiFi *


----------



## drenee

I took advantage of the holiday prices for the K2 cases and ordered the Pink Croc flip case.  I have the Pink Croc sleeve, and I love the texture and color.  Can't wait till it gets here next week.
deb


----------



## drenee

I didn't have to wait till next week.  My cover arrived yesterday!!  I ordered on Tuesday evening.  
I LOVE it.  The color is rich and beautiful.  
I also have the pink croc cell phone case for my Iphone.  The color on my phone case faded in a couple of weeks.  
I hope this doesn't happen with my Kindle case.  I have had the pink croc sleeve for over a year and the color did not fade.  Has anyone else noticed this?
deb


----------



## AmberLi

Thought I'd share some of the pics I took in my ereader photo shoot yesterday


----------



## julydreamer

darn looks like I should have waited 2 weeks to order my black croc case for my k2, but I love it!!


----------



## Raffeer

My pink croc case for my iphone has faded also. After a year it really looks a bit sad. I was afraid to order a croc for my K2 (bored with my cocoa cherry blossom) so I got the snake skin. I'm just hoping it's as pretty as it's picture.


----------



## drenee

I am sad to hear your phone case faded also.  I guess I will not be getting another one. 
Thank you for sharing. 
deb


----------



## Javoedge

Thanks for sharing AmberLi! 
We'd love to feature your snapshots on our Fan Photo section of our store blog, www.javoedgeblog.com
Would you mind?

So now that you have 2 eReaders in the house, what do you do with either 1? Hand the K2 to a family and keep the K3 for yourself?
Keep 1 at home and the other in your bag?



AmberLi said:


> Thought I'd share some of the pics I took in my ereader photo shoot yesterday


----------



## AmberLi

Javoedge said:


> Thanks for sharing AmberLi!
> We'd love to feature your snapshots on our Fan Photo section of our store blog, www.javoedgeblog.com
> Would you mind?
> 
> So now that you have 2 eReaders in the house, what do you do with either 1? Hand the K2 to a family and keep the K3 for yourself?
> Keep 1 at home and the other in your bag?


Sure, you can use them! It's a K3 and a nook - I bought the nook for library books, so that's what I use them for! Any purchased books will probably still be on my kindle, but I have taken a much-needed break from giving Amazon more money at the moment! Oh, except to outfit my new nook with the Cherry Blossom case, of course


----------



## Javoedge

*NEW CASES
*

Our latest addition for the Amazon Kindle 3G/WiFi is our adaptation of our popular croc cases, available in Flip and Book. Make reading luxurious with the JAVOedge Croc Flip or Croc Book Case. Case is made from genuine stamped leather to give it textural feel and look. Available in Black, Pink, and Purple. 
Available at *Amazon* and *JAVOedge.com*


----------



## Raffeer

I just received my brown snakeskin flip K2 case. 

Absolutely beautiful! I was worried that it would feel too rigid after the softness of the cherry cover. Not a problem it also has a softness almost a bit of "give". The extra icing was that it was/is on sale at Amazon.


----------



## Javoedge

Fantastic! 
We'd love to see how it looks in your home/reading spot! 



Raffeer said:


> I just received my brown snakeskin flip K2 case.
> 
> Absolutely beautiful! I was worried that it would feel too rigid after the softness of the cherry cover. Not a problem it also has a softness almost a bit of "give". The extra icing was that it was/is on sale at Amazon.


----------



## ValeriGail

Have you all made a Snake skin flip for the K3 yet?  

I was considering purchasing a k3 and giving my k2 to my son... but... I just don't know if I can give up my snakeskin cover!  I love it that much!!  If you guys haven't made that one yet, any ETA on when you might?

I guess I could always give the son the k3, but man I really want the wifi!!  3g Sucks here!


----------



## Javoedge

ValeriGail said:


> Have you all made a Snake skin flip for the K3 yet?
> I was considering purchasing a k3 and giving my k2 to my son... but... I just don't know if I can give up my snakeskin cover! I love it that much!! If you guys haven't made that one yet, any ETA on when you might?
> I guess I could always give the son the k3, but man I really want the wifi!! 3g Sucks here!


Hey ValeriGail,
Thanks for asking. At this time, we don't have any plans for a Snake Skin case for the K3. 
Thank you for being a fan of it and loving it still


----------



## liannallama

yippee!  The price is so low now!  I love my cherry print one so much I am getting my mom the purple one!  I didn't think I would like the easel stand very much but it comes in so handy!  I love to use it while at the table and it was great to use on the airplane last week!


----------



## ValeriGail

Javoedge said:


> Hey ValeriGail,
> Thanks for asking. At this time, we don't have any plans for a Snake Skin case for the K3.
> Thank you for being a fan of it and loving it still


Well, Make plans cause I want one!


----------



## Javoedge

Thanks so much!
We're also having a Cyber Monday Sale at JAVOedge so stay tune!
Here's a sneak preview of what to see: [URL=http://www.javoedgeblog.com/2010/11/24/cyber-monday-javoedges-after-thanksgiving-sale/]http://www.javoedgeblog.com/2010/11/24/cyber-monday-javoedges-after-thanksgiving-sale/
[/url]


liannallama said:


> yippee! The price is so low now! I love my cherry print one so much I am getting my mom the purple one! I didn't think I would like the easel stand very much but it comes in so handy! I love to use it while at the table and it was great to use on the airplane last week!


----------



## Cardinal

Is there a smooth purple book style case for the Kindle 3?

Also, is there a way to secure the case when close?  Can the front fold back and is there anyway to keep it back (ie snap or elastic)?


----------



## mistyd107

Any hope of a blue leather k3 on the horizon


----------



## ErinLindsey

Cardinal said:


> Is there a smooth purple book style case for the Kindle 3?
> 
> Also, is there a way to secure the case when close? Can the front fold back and is there anyway to keep it back (ie snap or elastic)?


There are magnets in the JAVOedge covers that keep the covers closed. I've never had a problem with my cover opening up when it's closed. But, then again, I keep mine in it's JAVOedge cover and I put the whole thing in a netbook sleeve for extra protection. But then I really want to protect my Kindle.


----------



## Barbiedull

A question for JAVOEDGE...
I was browsing your store for DX covers and saw a page for "Bundles".
Please check the pricing on this page:
http://www.javoedge.com/reflexeshop/productCatalog/getBundleSummary.do?state=init&categoryId=1001001&relatedCategoryId=1006165&pbmId=17997

Hopefully your prices are wrong? The bundles are priced more than if bought separately.


----------



## Javoedge

Hey Cardinal!

Check out the JAVOedge MiMo Case in Flip or Book (Purple). You can click on the links to see the images closer up. Its a deeper purple hue. 















 JAVOedge MiMo Case for Amazon Kindle 3 (Purple) - Latest Generation
JAVOedge MiMo Flip Case for Amazon Kindle 3 (Purple) - Latest Generation


Cardinal said:


> Is there a smooth purple book style case for the Kindle 3?
> 
> Also, is there a way to secure the case when close? Can the front fold back and is there anyway to keep it back (ie snap or elastic)?


----------



## Javoedge

Thanks for that link, Barbiedull!
I'm sending your message and the link to our online store support team to check into it + update accordingly. 
Anything new will be posted again.



Barbiedull said:


> A question for JAVOEDGE...
> I was browsing your store for DX covers and saw a page for "Bundles".
> Please check the pricing on this page:
> http://www.javoedge.com/reflexeshop/productCatalog/getBundleSummary.do?state=init&categoryId=1001001&relatedCategoryId=1006165&pbmId=17997
> 
> Hopefully your prices are wrong? The bundles are priced more than if bought separately.


----------



## Javoedge

*NEW JAVOEDGE CASES
*















Check'em out in full detail at the *JAVOedge Blog: Get Comfy with the JAVOedge Heritage Case for the Amazon Kindle 3G/WiFi*

This may be our most coziest case yet for when you want to just read all day long by a crackling fire. Say hello to the *JAVOedge Heritage Book Case for Amazon Kindle 3G/WiFi & the JAVOedge Heritage Flip Case for Amazon Kindle 3G/WiFi*

Wrapped in a tartan plaid fabric, the JAVOedge Heritage Book Case is comfy to hold and soft to touch in your hands. Carry it to read while out camping with the family, or while waiting for the local football game to start, or at the vacation cabin. The JAVOedge Heritage Flip Case is great for when you want to prop it up while reading at dinner or perhaps on the airplane when your hands get tired of holding it up.

Here's some close snapshots that really show off the textural look of the cases and also the nice contrast color interior snapshots...


----------



## mistyd107

Ohh I really like those


----------



## AmberLi

Oh if only I needed a new case!! LOVE the plaid!!!  <3


----------



## ValeriGail

AW Come on!!! Plaid!!!!  I want some Snake!!!

  Totally teasing of course!  They are awesome.... But I still do want some snake skin!


----------



## Javoedge

*JAVOEDGE KINDLE CASE SPOTTED! *








* CNET mentions JAVOedge under 15 best Kindle covers and accessories
*
"When Amazon released its third-generation Kindle, it also put out its own line of cases, which dominate Amazon's top Kindle accessories list. But that hasn't stopped dozens of companies from selling various covers and accessories for the Kindle. In fact, there are so many to sort through, it's hard to figure out which ones are really good--and worth considering. And that's why we've tried to boil it down for you to just a handful of products...."
Read more: http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-18438_7-20024340-82.html#ixzz17jd0H4ac

Aww, this just makes our day when we get mentioned in a major tech site!
.Check out the case they highlighted from our K3 lineup.

 JAVOedge Charcoal Flip Case for Amazon Kindle 3G/WiFi
Of course, CNET's a more guy-friendly site so the JAVOedge Charcoal Flip Case is perfect for its audience. 
Whoop! Whoop!


----------



## ErinLindsey

I just ordered this!

http://www.amazon.com/JAVOedge-Poppy-Amazon-Kindle-Tangerine/dp/B0048341F0/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_2

Xmas present for ME! My dad said my mom wanted to give me something and didnt know what to get me. I told him about the cover, and he said go order it and when it gets here he'd have her wrap it up for me. I have to pretend that I didnt know about it.

I'm a happy camper. Cant wait for Xmas now. My Kindle will be so happy to have a new outfit.

Now watch...next week JAVOedge will come out with another cover that's even prettier and I'll have to spend Xmas money to buy another cover. (which is probably my plan anyways)


----------



## Peanutbutter

I love that tangerine poppy cover too  I may just have to order a flip cover, I've had a lot of time to drool over all the pics & reviews...

I am still waiting on my Cherry Blossom to show up... it was marked delivered dec. 2nd but its nowhere to be seen.... talked to the post office and they printed me off a sheet that shows my package was picked up in Fernley, NV *and* arrived at the shipping facility in Union City, CA at the exact same time (11/29 @ 15:51) HOW?
When the package showed up in my town all seemed fine, it was marked delivered on Dec. 2nd at 9:56am, but my mail carrier doesn't run until late afternoon. I've not seen it & I was home all day-- even when my mail lady did drive right past my house. 
And then my paper says "electronic shipping info received" in the next town over at 14:13.... the lady at the post office was really confused with my tracking report.

*sniff*.... cmon usps... My poor nekkid kindle....


----------



## ErinLindsey

I hope your kindle doesnt get arrested for indecent exposure. It's not cold is it?

I really want to order my dad a K3 for Xmas, but he keeps telling me no. (he's got a K2 that's wearing the blue croc JAVOedge cover that he stole from me)  Tonight he said he's hoping a K4 will come out...and that I can get him that if it does. (wishful thinking? He'd be getting it for me if it does) 

I just want to collect JAVOedge covers. 

I'm hoping that I get a new iPod, or an iPhone for Xmas...then I'd start collecting covers for things like that from JAVOedge too. (if they make such things)


----------



## Javoedge

ErinLindsey said:


> I'm hoping that I get a new iPod, or an iPhone for Xmas...then I'd start collecting covers for things like that from JAVOedge too. (if they make such things)


We do! Check out our iPhone 4 cases. You'll see some familiar styles like Cherry Blossom and Poppy and Croc 
Amazon Store


----------



## ErinLindsey

Are there any JAVOedge covers for the most recent version of the iPod? (not the iPhone)


----------



## tingaling

just picked up my first K3 and bought another to give as an xmas gift! 

Ive been searching for the JAVOedge Poppy Sleeve in Sky Blue with no luck finding it. Id like to bundle the sleeve with the K3 xmas gift.


----------



## ErinLindsey

I found the sleeve you're looking for at this link http://javoedge.amazonwebstore.com/JAVOedge-Poppy-Sleeve-Case-and-UltraClear/M/B003KWVUBI.htm?traffic_src=froogle&utm_medium=CSE&utm_source=froogle

I've never seen this link before, so maybe you should check with the JAVOedge rep that's here on Kindleboards to make sure it's a legit site. (the link says they're partnered with Amazon)


----------



## mistyd107

Has anyone tried the charcoal or plaid covers yet?


----------



## Javoedge

tingaling said:


> just picked up my first K3 and bought another to give as an xmas gift!
> Ive been searching for the JAVOedge Poppy Sleeve in Sky Blue with no luck finding it. Id like to bundle the sleeve with the K3 xmas gift.


Hey tingaling,
Just got confirmation from our inventory folks. The JAVOedge Poppy Sleeve Case for Amazon Kindle 3 in Sky Blue has been sold out. No plans to restock so we won't have that color/style combination available. We still have them in stock for Sunny Yellow, Tangerine Red. 
The* JAVOedge Poppy Book Case or Poppy Flip Case for Kindle 3 in Sky Blue* is available online if you want a case.


----------



## Peanutbutter

Called amazon again about my MIA case... they issued a refund and I ordered another one.  Of course the second I hit ORDER I saw what had happened.... 

despite my half dozen ordered on Amazon this past month (Xmas madness), somehow it had reverted to my OLD address. Why ALL my other orders shipped right & this one decided to ship to the old address, I do not know. My precious case shipped to the apartment we rented before we bought our house. I changed the address on my New order before the order processed, so the second one should get to me fine.

and Javoedge, because of who I am... I'll swing by my old apartment complex Monday morning and check with the office and the new resident of my apartment to see if they refused shipping OR If someone can produce the package I'll call and pay for it again.



I have since completely removed my Old address from amazon. Sorry.


----------



## carl_h

Currently eyeing the JavoEdge Charcoal Flip Case for K3 .... can anyone comment on the weight of the case with regards to Amazon's unlighted case?


----------



## ErinLindsey

My new JAVOedge case is here, but I'm not being allowed to open it up and admire it or...use it until saturday. I actually have to pretend that I have no idea I know about it even tho it's my name on the package. (and the package says "JAVOedge" on the outside) 

I cant wait till this weekend!  (it's the poppy flip case, red tangerine color!) 

I'm still kind of wondering if I should look and see if there are any JAVOedge K2 covers left, just in case something happens to the blue croc flip that I gave to my dad for his K2. (actually, he stole that cover from me) 

edited to add: 

Ok, I went back to Amazon and bought the snakeskin Kindle 2 cover. (apparently the last one left) It was $19.98, and wont be getting here before Xmas (according to Amazon) but that's ok with me, I wasnt spending $25 to expedite (think that's what the expedited shipping was)


I'll be really really really impressed with JAVOedge if the K2 snakeskin flip gets here before Xmas. If it's a little late, oh well...I just wont tell my dad that I ordered it so late.


----------



## drenee

I got the Javoedge pink croc case a couple of months ago and I absolutely love it.  
Don't tell Medge, but I haven't used one of my Medge covers since.  
deb


----------



## tingaling

Javoedge said:


> Hey tingaling,
> Just got confirmation from our inventory folks. The JAVOedge Poppy Sleeve Case for Amazon Kindle 3 in Sky Blue has been sold out. No plans to restock so we won't have that color/style combination available. We still have them in stock for Sunny Yellow, Tangerine Red.


Thanks for checking on that for me! I will most likely pick up on of the other colors just not sure which one yet...


----------



## Javoedge

Hey Peanutbutter

I'm glad you resolved the mystery of the Amazon package Since your last update. We hope you have a happy holidays!



Peanutbutter said:


> Called amazon again about my MIA case... they issued a refund and I ordered another one. Of course the second I hit ORDER I saw what had happened....
> 
> despite my half dozen ordered on Amazon this past month (Xmas madness), somehow it had reverted to my OLD address. Why ALL my other orders shipped right & this one decided to ship to the old address, I do not know. My precious case shipped to the apartment we rented before we bought our house. I changed the address on my New order before the order processed, so the second one should get to me fine.
> 
> and Javoedge, because of who I am... I'll swing by my old apartment complex Monday morning and check with the office and the new resident of my apartment to see if they refused shipping OR If someone can produce the package I'll call and pay for it again.
> 
> 
> 
> I have since completely removed my Old address from amazon. Sorry.


----------



## Javoedge

*NEW CASES*

















Meet this sleek addition to our JAVOedge family - the* JAVOedge Editor Flip and the JAVOedge Editor Book Case for Amazon Kindle 3G/WiFi.*
For a professional, minimalist appearance, its perfect for office or weekend use. The case cover has a rubberized textured pattern for a nice touch and grip. Its lightweight feel and slim appearance makes it easy to carry around.

On the other side, we have a sports lover's case. My boss loves having a quirky sense of humor so you have to see this case. Meet the *JAVOedge Basketball Book Case and the JAVOedge Basketball Flip Case for Amazon Kindle 3G/WiFi.
*

















Welcome to the Wide World of Sports, JAVOedge style. This case lets you declare your fandom with your Kindle. You will get noticed off and on court. Due to our sports-loving boss, we've made these custom cases to feel just like a basketball (down to the rubberized pebble touch surface) to the smooth grip of a baseball skin (including snappy red stitching). It's a fun case for a fun person.


----------



## mistyd107

oh no!!!!!!!!! heaven help me did I read that right??  and there will be a baseball version.  Because yeah if so I HAVE TO HAVE IT.  I don't see it on the Javoedge site though  Please lease Please tell me a baseball verion is coming ASAP I will be getting my graphite in a month or two assuming its not under the X mas tree and baseball will be spring training is around the corner lol


----------



## PurpleK

I love the holster-style enclosure. However, I'm not sure why some manufacturers thought that putting ID holders, card slots, and assorted storage inside  Kindle covers was actually a good idea. I think most people just want their cover to be a cover, and don't use it as a wallet or purse. "License and registration, please." "Sure, let me just grab my Kindle." It distracts from the clean interior lines, and gets in the way of having a nice soft surface to hold on to when reading. Plain flat soft microfiber/faux-suede/whatever surface is best.


----------



## Raffeer

I, for one, want a space to put my ID on my Kindle. When that disaster day comes and I leave it somewhere I want the person who picks it up to be able to find it's home.

Javoedge - Thanks for putting the space for a business card a part of the cover where it can be easily seen..


----------



## mistyd107

Raffeer said:


> I, for one, want a space to put my ID on my Kindle. When that disaster day comes and I leave it somewhere I want the person who picks it up to be able to find it's home.
> 
> Javoedge - Thanks for putting the space for a business card a part of the cover where it can be easily seen..


ITA with I love having the Id slot as well as the pockets to keep lists of books in they come in handy for reading series which I do a lot of and I need the order handy


----------



## ErinLindsey

I AM SO IMPRESSED!!! 

I ordered a JAVOedge cover for my dad's K2 on sunday night (the K2 snakeskin flip...on sale for $19.99) and the delivery time was not guaranteed for Xmas, and it was estimated for next week.  I was ok with my dad getting a late present, so I wasnt too worried about it. I just didnt want to pay the $25 for rush shipping, so I did the regular delivery.

Guess what I just got in the mailbox a few minutes ago?   

YAY!!! 

I just opened it up to check it (without opening the JAVOedge plastic wrap around it) and it looks great! Maybe now I can get my blue croc JAVOedge flip back from my dad. 

I am so happy, I'm going to go do some 5 star reviewing on the cover right now on Amazon.


----------



## telracs

And once again I'm gonna sneak in here and request more cases for the DX.  Especially the basketball one, I like that one....


----------



## Barbiedull

scarlet said:


> And once again I'm gonna sneak in here and request more cases for the DX. Especially the basketball one, I like that one....


I would like the snakeskin for the DX!


----------



## ValeriGail

Barbiedull said:


> I would like the snakeskin for the DX!


Yes, snake skin all around!! For the K3 and the DX!!! That would so make my year! LOL


----------



## ErinLindsey

My dad LOVED the snakeskin flip cover for his K2 that he got for Xmas...and yes, I finally got my blue croc K2 cover back from him! (YAY!) 

I like the K3 poppy flip (tangerine/orange color?) that my mom bought for me. Looks great! (I still like my K2 Kyoto cover the best out of all the JAVOedge's that I have) I'll have to take a group photo of all the JAVOedge covers that I've bought or own. (I have four, my dad has one) See what they look like all together. Too bad I dont have more Kindles to put in them. Five covers in this house, only 3 Kindles to wear them. (2 K2's and a K3)

I did get a new ipod touch for Xmas (was hoping for the iPad, but oh well...) so now I have to find a cover for that. Didnt see any JAVOedge covers for it anywhere on Amazon...guess I'm going to Best Buy for a plain leather one. 

I bought a couple of e-reader lights from Target (the ones that were in the book dept for $9.99, not the ones they had down in the Kindle aisle that were $19.99...same exact lights! Just different prices)  They both work great on the JAVOedge covers. You just put the light on the top of the cover when it's open to read. (dont close the cover with the light on it...bad juju...could break your screen) I still might buy the Kandle light someday


----------



## immadismom

Just curious, did you order from Amazon? And, was it shipped via USPS? I ordered mine on 12/22, and it shipped on 12/23. I tracked it this morning & see that it's due to arrive in Charlotte this evening. I live about 30 min outside of Charlotte, so I'm hoping (praying!) it gets here before the "anticipated delivery date" of January 5th, as we're leaving on Friday for 4 nights out of town and I don't want to take my new K3 naked!! 



ErinLindsey said:


> I AM SO IMPRESSED!!!
> 
> I ordered a JAVOedge cover for my dad's K2 on sunday night (the K2 snakeskin flip...on sale for $19.99) and the delivery time was not guaranteed for Xmas, and it was estimated for next week. I was ok with my dad getting a late present, so I wasnt too worried about it. I just didnt want to pay the $25 for rush shipping, so I did the regular delivery.
> 
> Guess what I just got in the mailbox a few minutes ago?
> 
> YAY!!!
> 
> I just opened it up to check it (without opening the JAVOedge plastic wrap around it) and it looks great! Maybe now I can get my blue croc JAVOedge flip back from my dad.
> 
> I am so happy, I'm going to go do some 5 star reviewing on the cover right now on Amazon.


----------



## mistyd107

K3 flip owners do you use a skin with your Javoedge? if so any issues?


----------



## ErinLindsey

It arrived USPS. 

Probably why it impressed me so much that it got here before Xmas. Our mail carrier usually "forgets" to deliver some of the first class mail for most of the week, and then she'll bring it all at once and stuff it into our mailbox. We must have had a substitute mail carrier last week because we got first class mail every day and not just junk mail all week. (maybe someone took the complaints seriously finally?) 

I was just happy that JAVOedge got it sent out so quickly, I didnt think it was going to get sent out till later because of how late I ordered it. 

I'm going to have to take a picture of all my JAVOedge covers and the one my dad got. I got one for my K3 from my mother...so we have five JAVOedge covers in the house now. We have more covers than Kindles now.


----------



## immadismom

I'm so happy to report that mine arrived today! I was so excited to open my mailbox & see it, when I wasn't expecting to see it any sooner than tomorrow! I'm in love with my new cover now & don't have to worry about bringing my K-baby with me now. 



immadismom said:


> Just curious, did you order from Amazon? And, was it shipped via USPS? I ordered mine on 12/22, and it shipped on 12/23. I tracked it this morning & see that it's due to arrive in Charlotte this evening. I live about 30 min outside of Charlotte, so I'm hoping (praying!) it gets here before the "anticipated delivery date" of January 5th, as we're leaving on Friday for 4 nights out of town and I don't want to take my new K3 naked!!


----------



## Javoedge

Congrats, immadismom!
Hope you enjoy reading with it! 
If you have time, we'd love to see snapshots of it. We always love seeing our stuff out in the wild 



immadismom said:


> I'm so happy to report that mine arrived today! I was so excited to open my mailbox & see it, when I wasn't expecting to see it any sooner than tomorrow! I'm in love with my new cover now & don't have to worry about bringing my K-baby with me now.


----------



## Saffina Desforges

Does anyone know if there are football club covers available?


----------



## mistyd107

I hope we get word soon of other sports being added to the sports line


----------



## kuklachica

Is there a current promo code for board members? I tried to enter the one at the beginning of this thread but your site said it was not valid  

Also, are you not selling on Amazon anymore? I can't find any kindle covers on Amazon.. I was hoping to order through them since I have a gift certificate... I won't be able to order a case otherwise 

EDIT: Just found them on amazon... was looking for the Prime shipping, so overlooked some of them.


----------



## CeeZee

kuklachica said:


> Is there a current promo code for board members? I tried to enter the one at the beginning of this thread but your site said it was not valid


I just used the kindlebd code last week on Amazon when I ordered two different style cases and it worked fine. Got me 15% off.


----------



## Tabatha

ErinLindsey said:


> I bought a couple of e-reader lights from Target (the ones that were in the book dept for $9.99, not the ones they had down in the Kindle aisle that were $19.99...same exact lights! Just different prices) They both work great on the JAVOedge covers. You just put the light on the top of the cover when it's open to read. (dont close the cover with the light on it...bad juju...could break your screen) I still might buy the Kandle light someday


I have both the target and Kandle, and prefer the target light better. May be a bit bulkier/larger, but does give a better screen cover as it has 3 leds and the Kandle, being smaller has 2 so screen cover is not as good.


----------



## dpinmd

kuklachica said:


> Is there a current promo code for board members? I tried to enter the one at the beginning of this thread but your site said it was not valid


Same question here! I see from a subsequent post that the code may still be working on Amazon, but is there a current code available on the JavoEdge site itself? I want to order a MiMo cover in Teal, and it seems to be unavailable on Amazon, but in stock on the JavoEdge site, so I'm hoping there's a discount I can use there!


----------



## immadismom

Finally got around to taking some pics of my book-style cover in Cherry Blossom, Twilight Purple. The color is much nicer in person than in these cell phone pics.


----------



## Javoedge

dpinmd said:


> Same question here! I see from a subsequent post that the code may still be working on Amazon, but is there a current code available on the JavoEdge site itself? I want to order a MiMo cover in Teal, and it seems to be unavailable on Amazon, but in stock on the JavoEdge site, so I'm hoping there's a discount I can use there!


Hey dpinmd,

We have the Teal Mimo Case on our JAVOedge site. We had to refresh the coupon for the new year. Apply the coupon, kindlebd, on checkout. Should work now. Thanks for checking our goodies out!


----------



## Javoedge

Saffina said:


> Does anyone know if there are football club covers available?


Hi Saffina,
We have a much bigger variety of sports themed cases for our iPad collection (baseball, soccer, football, tennis, basketball).
For our Kindle cases, we've started with the basketball case and my boss hasn't decided whether to branch into the other sports themes just quite yet. Stay tuned. I'll pass the suggestion on if more sports lovers are interested!


----------



## dpinmd

Javoedge said:


> Hey dpinmd,
> 
> We have the Teal Mimo Case on our JAVOedge site. We had to refresh the coupon for the new year. Apply the coupon, kindlebd, on checkout. Should work now. Thanks for checking our goodies out!


Woo hoo, thanks so much!


----------



## mistyd107

Javoedge said:


> Hi Saffina,
> We have a much bigger variety of sports themed cases for our iPad collection (baseball, soccer, football, tennis, basketball).
> For our Kindle cases, we've started with the basketball case and my boss hasn't decided whether to branch into the other sports themes just quite yet. Stay tuned. I'll pass the suggestion on if more sports lovers are interested!


so no baseball coming soon??


----------



## dpinmd

Ack, I am so indecisive!  Still haven't pulled the trigger on the MiMo flip cover I've been eyeing, and now I have another question!  Is there a difference in size (thickness) and/or weight between the MiMo flip and the fabric flips (e.g. Cherry Blossom)?  Both have the same shipping weight listed on Amazon (6.1 oz.), but I'm not sure if that's their actual weight or if it's the weight with packaging.  (Just as a suggestion, it would be helpful to list the measurements and weight for each cover on your site and/or on Amazon.  And there's nothing on your site to indicate which is which between the "Stone" and "Dusk" colors of the Charcoal flip case, so that would be another helpful addition.)

Also, is the kindlebd coupon code still available for Amazon purchases, or only for Javoedge.com purchases now?  (Was originally thinking of the teal MiMo from the Javoedge site, but now I'm looking at the Cherry Blossom and/or the Olive MiMo, both of which I could get free Prime shipping on if I order from Amazon.  But do I have to choose between the discount and free shipping, or can I get both?)

Okay, and while I'm at it -- how does the Editor Flip case compare to the Black MiMo Flip?


----------



## MissNettaboo

Hi..I was looking at the pink or purple snake print in the book for the K3 but I must be on something today because I can't find it..is it still in stock?


----------



## Javoedge

Hey dpinmd,

The difference in weight between the MiMo and the fabric flips is very slight.
MiMo is 5 oz. Fabric cases range around about 4.5 oz. The difference is slight in terms of feeling in the hand. 
It's really about the looks and textural feel of what you like 
The weights are rounded up for shipping purposes on Amazon.

Our JAVOedge.com site is undergoing a redesign. I'll pass your suggestion to my boss, its a good point to make. 
kindlebd coupon should work for both javoedge.com and amazon, and can be applied on top of your amazon prime purchase. love that program!



dpinmd said:


> Ack, I am so indecisive! Still haven't pulled the trigger on the MiMo flip cover I've been eyeing, and now I have another question! Is there a difference in size (thickness) and/or weight between the MiMo flip and the fabric flips (e.g. Cherry Blossom)? Both have the same shipping weight listed on Amazon (6.1 oz.), but I'm not sure if that's their actual weight or if it's the weight with packaging. (Just as a suggestion, it would be helpful to list the measurements and weight for each cover on your site and/or on Amazon. And there's nothing on your site to indicate which is which between the "Stone" and "Dusk" colors of the Charcoal flip case, so that would be another helpful addition.)
> 
> Also, is the kindlebd coupon code still available for Amazon purchases, or only for Javoedge.com purchases now? (Was originally thinking of the teal MiMo from the Javoedge site, but now I'm looking at the Cherry Blossom and/or the Olive MiMo, both of which I could get free Prime shipping on if I order from Amazon. But do I have to choose between the discount and free shipping, or can I get both?)
> 
> Okay, and while I'm at it -- how does the Editor Flip case compare to the Black MiMo Flip?


----------



## dpinmd

Thanks for the info, Cindy!  I finally "pulled the trigger" and ordered the MiMo Flip in Olive, using my Amazon Prime membership and the KB coupon code!  Can't wait for it to get here!  (I got a new K3 for Christmas, but haven't felt comfortable taking it anywhere "naked," so it's been home-bound.  Once my MiMo gets here, I can take it with me everywhere like I did with my K2!)

Still love the look of the Cherry Blossoms, so I might be back for one of those later, LOL!


----------



## GinnyB

I finally bit the bullet and ordered my JavoEdge pink croc flip! It's my 2nd JavoEdge - the first being the ultra thin wood sleeve (that I love when space is an issue). I also am pleased to say that I used the KINDLEBD coupon code and got a discount! The Croc is $29 and by the time I added shipping and the code, it came to $28-something! Cool! 

So now I have 3 Oberons, 2 Javo's, and 1 M-edge. I hope I don't start wanting another one! I think this is more than enough!


----------



## Andra

I purchased a Croc flip for my Nook from a KB member.  I just wanted to say that I really like it better than the B&N covers because it's so slim and lightweight.  The B&N cover was nice, but very heavy.


----------



## Magda

Does anyone know if the Poppy covers have any type of stain guard on them?
I love the design but it has so much beige, I'm afraid it would stain quickly.


----------



## Javoedge

Magda said:


> Does anyone know if the Poppy covers have any type of stain guard on them?
> I love the design but it has so much beige, I'm afraid it would stain quickly.


Hey Magda!
The Poppy cases are coated canvas so they are treated to resist liquids, etc.
I'll let the video (its showing a B&N Nook but the same material applies for our K3 version!) below show it in action.


----------



## ErinLindsey

I have the orange (tangerine?) poppy cover.  

I dont know if it has any stain guard, but the fabric doesnt feel as fabric-ish as my other JAVOedge covers, so maybe it'll resist stains better. The feel is more plastic-ish. Still feels good tho.  I'm not planning on testing the theory with any dirt tho.

Of course, my hands are always a little bit numb from MS, so that might be why the fabric doesnt feel so fabric-ish to me. I really like my poppy cover tho. It's fun looking. Looks great on my K3 and looks really good in my bookcase next to my K2 in it's Kyoto JAVOedge cover.  I keep both Kindles in my bookcase when I'm not using them. Other two javo covers are stored in the same spot.


----------



## dpinmd

Darn, I wish I'd seen that video before I ordered my MiMo -- I love the look of the Poppy covers, but shied away from them because of all the white/ivory and concerns about dirt showing.

My wish list is growing ever-longer...


----------



## Magda

Cindy, thank you so much for the quick response!
Just ordered one, can't wait to receive it.


----------



## Javoedge

Magda said:


> Cindy, thank you so much for the quick response!
> Just ordered one, can't wait to receive it.


Yay! 
So glad the video helped! Enjoy your Poppy when it comes in. 
Things are getting pretty swamped over at JAVOedge. It seems everyone and their mother got an eReader over the holidays (we're not complaining!  )
Hope y'all are seeing more around.


----------



## Rory Miller

I am really disappointed that my Javoedge "charcoal" cover is in fact, purple.  I didn't really check out all the pictures as I was familar with the basic shape, but even then the pictures make it look like only that top part of the inside lining is purple.  In fact, the whole leather part is lavender and the cloth part is a couple shades more purple than charcoal.

I would have sent it back except someone ordered it as a gift and I don't have the receipt/box/bag.  I tried to swap the thing with another owner but once I told them how purple it was they weren't interested.

Ugh.


----------



## Ctychick

I just ordered my first Kindle AND the Poppy flip case in Red Tangerine!! I think I'll be camping out on my snowy doorstep until it arrives - I am VERY excited! I'm in the middle of my second ebook that I'm reading between my iPad and my phone - definitely NOT sustainable! 

Thanks for the great info on this board. I knew I wanted a flip cover, but the coated fabric and magnet closure sealed the deal for me. I resisted most flips during my research because I want great protection AND great looks, but didn't want the leather casing that holds the Kindle. After almost buying the M-Edge Latitude for it's zip protection, it occurred to me that the leather shell added additional protection on the open sides of the flip cases. Ordered this one with no reservations! Can't wait to get my kindle and case! 

Debbie


----------



## Javoedge

RorySM said:


> I am really disappointed that my Javoedge "charcoal" cover is in fact, purple. I didn't really check out all the pictures as I was familar with the basic shape.
> I would have sent it back except someone ordered it as a gift and I don't have the receipt/box/bag. I tried to swap the thing with another owner but once I told them how purple it was they weren't interested.


Hi RorySM,
Contact our support team at [email protected] to see if we can work an exchange out for you since you received this as a gift.
We do have the Charcoal case in the Stone color which is more guy-friendly in a dark gray tone.


----------



## Javoedge

Ctychick said:


> I just ordered my first Kindle AND the Poppy flip case in Red Tangerine!! I think I'll be camping out on my snowy doorstep until it arrives - I am VERY excited! I'm in the middle of my second ebook that I'm reading between my iPad and my phone - definitely NOT sustainable!
> 
> Thanks for the great info on this board. I knew I wanted a flip cover, but the coated fabric and magnet closure sealed the deal for me. I resisted most flips during my research because I want great protection AND great looks, but didn't want the leather casing that holds the Kindle. After almost buying the M-Edge Latitude for it's zip protection, it occurred to me that the leather shell added additional protection on the open sides of the flip cases. Ordered this one with no reservations! Can't wait to get my kindle and case!
> 
> Debbie


Congrats, Debbie on taking the plunge!
We hope you enjoy your Poppy Flip! Having an ereader makes devouring books much, much easier which can be a good or bad thing. 
Having a good looking case to go with it just adds the cherry on top, so to speak.


----------



## NogDog

Figured I'd add a link here to my review of the K3 MiMo case (olive): http://www.ebookworm.us/2011/01/10/new-javoedge-case-for-my-kindle/

The summary:



> All in all I'm quite happy with this choice and highly recommend it for anyone else who wants a light weight, functional case that gets the job done perfectly well at half the price of many leather cases out there. If price is no object and you have to have real, finely tooled leather: go for it. I'm happy with my JAVOedge though, and I'll spend the money I saved on more books.


PS: The Amazon link says currently out of stock and unknown if/when it will be back? Is that a problem with the data on their site, or is it truly out of stock at the moment?


----------



## dpinmd

I just got the same case this week (MiMo Flip in Olive).  I'm also very happy with it - was mainly looking for lightweight and functional, and totally fits the bill.  I also really like the Olive color, it's understated, but "classy."  

Oh, and I can use my M-Edge E-Luminator2 light with it -- I'd hoped I would be able to, but I searched and couldn't find any definitive info about whether there was a way to make it work.  So now, I will say definitively for anyone who is wondering, YES, you can use an E-luminator light with a JavoEdge Flip.  You can't store the light in the cover the way you can with the M-Edge Platform (which I had for my K2) or Prodigy, but you can use it when necessary.  That's perfect for me because I wanted as small and light as possible for in my purse, and I only need the light for reading in bed, so I just keep it on my nightstand.  No need to carry the light around with me (and deal with the larger size/heavier weight of the Platform).  I slide the flat "tab" on the E-luminator behind the K3 at the top opening of the cover, but you could also probably slide it behind one of the sides, where the (faux) leather "sleeve" has openings for the next page/prev. page buttons.  I'll take pics one of these days if anyone is interested in how this combo works.


----------



## Magda

I wish Javo would offer shipping between their $3 & $25 range for those of us who want to receive their product faster without shelling out $$$. 
Guess I've become spoiled with Amazon Prime shipping.


----------



## dpinmd

Magda said:


> I wish Javo would offer shipping between their $3 & $25 range for those of us who want to receive their product faster without shelling out $$$.
> Guess I've become spoiled with Amazon Prime shipping.


That's how I ended up with the Olive MiMo Flip instead of the Teal I was originally coveting -- the Olive was available through Amazon, and I liked it almost as much, so couldn't justify spending extra to pay for shipping on the Teal vs. getting free Prime shipping on the Olive. (I so adore Amazon Prime!)


----------



## Javoedge

NogDog said:


> Figured I'd add a link here to my review of the K3 MiMo case (olive): http://www.ebookworm.us/2011/01/10/new-javoedge-case-for-my-kindle/
> 
> The summary:
> PS: The Amazon link says currently out of stock and unknown if/when it will be back? Is that a problem with the data on their site, or is it truly out of stock at the moment?


Thanks for the review, NogDog! 
Our Kindle 3 cases have been flying out the door. We're aiming to get our Olive MiMo cases back in stock by next week.


----------



## Javoedge

Every once in a while, we like to come out with a case guide - just what people are liking at the moment around the JAVOedge office, guys and girls-wise.









Lady Friendly Cases
http://www.javoedgeblog.com/2011/01/11/best-case-for-the-kindle-ladies/










Guy Friendly Cases
http://www.javoedgeblog.com/2011/01/06/guy-friendly-cases-for-readers-with-a-new-nook-and-kindle/


----------



## ValeriGail

Here I am back again, lol. I am still case shopping for my k3, and every time I look at my Son's Snake skin cover I drool. (I miss that cover!!). So here I am going through the listings for Javoedge k3 cases.

Does anyone have the Editor Flip case? 

If so, how do you like it? What exactly does it mean by "rubberized feel"? I looked closer at it and it appears to have a snake skin like print to the material.. is that correct or am I dreaming? LOL I really miss that snake skin case!

Also, Does anyone have the Tweed flip style?

If so, How do you like it? Is the tweed part covered in the same water resistant stuff posted earlier in the video by Javo-edge? Is it the lovely chocolate brown that is used for the cocoa cherry blossom case? Does the brown contrast badly with the graphite kindle?


----------



## Rory Miller

I've sent an e-mail, thanks for the headsup.

I'm liking that you're making more guy-friendly ones... would love to see a soccer ball ala the new basketball one!


----------



## Jane917

Am I reading correctly on the JavoEdge site that the K2 Cherry Blossom Flip is only $14.95?


----------



## Javoedge

Hey ValeriGail,

I can provide some close-up texture pics and answer some questions.
_What exactly does it mean by "rubberized feel"? I looked closer at it and it appears to have a snake skin like print to the material.. is that correct or am I dreaming? _








Rubberized texture on the Editor Flip Case does have a animal-like pattern to it. We have an Editor Case for the iPad that was reviewed and the reviwer took some close-up shots. Same material, just different device but you get the idea of how it looks in person. Review/photos here.
It's very subtle except if you look for it up close but its nice to touch. 
The Snake Skin won't be coming back since it was a slow seller so this is probably the closest we'll have anytime soon.

_Is the tweed part covered in the same water resistant stuff posted earlier in the video by Javo-edge? _
The Tweed is made of tweed material, not coated with anything so its soft to touch if that answers questions. 



ValeriGail said:


> Here I am back again, lol. I am still case shopping for my k3, and every time I look at my Son's Snake skin cover I drool. (I miss that cover!!). So here I am going through the listings for Javoedge k3 cases.
> Does anyone have the Editor Flip case?
> 
> What exactly does it mean by "rubberized feel"? I looked closer at it and it appears to have a snake skin like print to the material.. is that correct or am I dreaming? LOL I really miss that snake skin case!
> 
> Also, Does anyone have the Tweed flip style?
> 
> If so, How do you like it? Is the tweed part covered in the same water resistant stuff posted earlier in the video by Javo-edge? Is it the lovely chocolate brown that is used for the cocoa cherry blossom case? Does the brown contrast badly with the graphite kindle?


----------



## Javoedge

Correct! 
We're clearing out our Amazon Kindle 2 cases so nab them while you can.

Certain styles/colors are also available on Amazon for the same price if you're also an Amazon shopper. 


Jane917 said:


> Am I reading correctly on the JavoEdge site that the K2 Cherry Blossom Flip is only $14.95?


----------



## ValeriGail

Javoedge said:


> Hey ValeriGail,
> 
> I can provide some close-up texture pics and answer some questions.
> _What exactly does it mean by "rubberized feel"? I looked closer at it and it appears to have a snake skin like print to the material.. is that correct or am I dreaming? _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rubberized texture on the Editor Flip Case does have a animal-like pattern to it. We have an Editor Case for the iPad that was reviewed and the reviwer took some close-up shots. Same material, just different device but you get the idea of how it looks in person. Review/photos here.
> It's very subtle except if you look for it up close but its nice to touch.
> The Snake Skin won't be coming back since it was a slow seller so this is probably the closest we'll have anytime soon.
> 
> _Is the tweed part covered in the same water resistant stuff posted earlier in the video by Javo-edge? _
> The Tweed is made of tweed material, not coated with anything so its soft to touch if that answers questions.


Awesome! thanks! That was a great review on the ipad case, and WONDERFUL pictures. I think I'm pretty much 90% sure I am going to order the Editor case. I like the look of the tweed, and the brown is a plus.... but the animalish look to the peppled material of the editor is winning out. I am shocked, also, that the snake skin was a slow seller.. it is simply gorgeous. If more people saw it in person, they would fall in love instantly. At least that's my very biased opinion, anyways. lol. I may have to order a second one for when my son wears out the one he's using. Its different in the hands of a teen, you know. Things seem to just "happen" HAHA.


----------



## GinnyB

I got my pink croc flip and just love it! I like how it closes and opens - no straps or snaps. It feels wonderful, and is so thin! I should have bought it a long time ago. (I have a K2.)


----------



## drenee

I have the pink croc flip case also.  I have not used another cover since I put my K2 in.  It's awesome.
deb


----------



## Ctychick

Flip Poppy Case owners... a few questions...

I just got one (red tangerine) and it is beautiful! However, I also have the M-Edge Latitude (purchased before the Poppy) and find that I use it instead because a) the all-round zipper give complete protection when the K is in my purse, etc., and b) it is so easy to clip my Mighty Bright light onto it while I read. It kills me that I don't find the Poppy cover to be as functional as it is pretty! So, I'm trying to switch things up a bit.

Do you keep your K w/ Poppy case in another sleeve or pouch? If so, what do you use for this? Does it have any extra room to hold a light? An extra pocket would be ideal, since I prefer my Might Bright "goose neck" clip style lights which really needs it's own compartment. 

I know I can probably go into Target and find a universal neoprene zippered pouch that will fit the bill, but I was hoping there might be something out there that you all can recommend from experience. Also, it would be nice if the case was somewhat attractive too, but that's not my top priority.

Thanks!


----------



## Raffeer

Not sure why you would think the flip cases need extra help to keep the K protected   Those magnets do an excellent job of keeping the cover closed.. My K is always with me i.e. constantly in/out of my bag. I have never found a problem.


----------



## Ctychick

IMO those magnets have minimal strength at best. There's no way that the case wouldn't get nudged open being carried around in my purse. Maybe I got a defected case?


----------



## ErinLindsey

I carry mine in a Belkin netbook zipper bag.

I have this one

http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Laptop-Carrying-Case-Black/dp/B001TUZ6VI/ref=sr_1_43?ie=UTF8&qid=1295311195&sr=8-43

and I also have this one in both blue, and black

http://www.amazon.com/7-Inch-Quilted-Vertical-Carrying-F8N085-THB/dp/B001TUZ6Y0/ref=cm_cr-mr-title

They're just the right size. I've been using those to carry my Kindle since I had my K1 with the Strangedog cover that I had.

I use them with my K2 and it's JAVOedge covers, and with my K3 and it's JAVOedge.

That first bag is great because it's got little pockets on either side that I can stick a booklight into and possibly my charging cord. (havent had to take the cord with me anywhere yet)

The second bag is nice because if I take the strap off of it, I can stick it into my purse.


----------



## Raffeer

Ctychick said:


> IMO those magnets have minimal strength at best. There's no way that the case wouldn't get nudged open being carried around in my purse. Maybe I got a defected case?


Honestly I've owned the flip cherry blossom since they first came out and I've never had a problem with an "unauthorized" opening. Sorry that your poppy case has not worked out for you.


----------



## ReneAZ

Ctychick said:


> IMO those magnets have minimal strength at best. There's no way that the case wouldn't get nudged open being carried around in my purse. Maybe I got a defected case?


I have a javoedge mimo case (which I love), but thought it only had ONE magnet (at the top), which is pretty strong.
Is there supposed to be one at the bottom? I don't think my case has it. Can't find any attraction there whatsoever.

In any event, the top one seems enough. I think I may get a sleeve however, if I travel with my kindle. (It's pretty new - baby steps....


----------



## ophmarketing

My wife and I both have the Mimo cases (hers is black, mine is olive), and in both cases, there is little or no magnetic attraction at the bottom. If I angle the bottom just right, I can just sort of barely feel a slight pull, but honestly it's hard to tell if it's just residual attraction from the top pulling the bottom closer. 

In any event, the top magnet is quite strong, and neither of us has had any issues with the case opening when it shouldn't. Plus, we really like the way the cases look and feel.


----------



## Javoedge

*NEW CASES!*

















Get ready to blossom for spring with the JAVOedge Fleur Case for Kindle 3. We have two styles: the *JAVOedge Fleur Book Case for Amazon Kindle 3G/WiFi and the JAVOedge Fleur Flip Case for Amazon Kindle 3G/WiFi*. The pattern has this nice country vineyard feel with climbing vines and blossom buds. This time, we added a synthetic (animal-friendly) leather book spine for a nicer grip and finish to the case.
With our distinctive cloth-bound covers, the cases are soft to touch which makes it comfy to hold for long reading. Which is perfect for wanting to take this case out for a nice vacation (on the couch!). Customize your reading with your choice of 3 colors: blue, black, or red. [via blog]























*JAVOedge Fleur Book Case for Amazon Kindle 3G/WiFi*























*JAVOedge Fleur Flip Case for Amazon Kindle 3G/WiFi*


----------



## Ctychick

Oh man! Now I see why people become case addicts! Have and LOVE my Poppy in Tangerine, but now I MUST have one of these too! I think I need to spend more time reading and less time accessorizing!! LOL!


----------



## Ctychick

Does anyone use the OCTOVO or VERSA swing out light with the JavoEdge flip or book cases? If so, have you noticed that the actual Kindle casing stretching and loosening as a result of sliding the back panel of the light between the Kindle and back of the case? I'm considering one of these two lights but am worried that I'll loose the snug fit for my Kindle.


----------



## ValeriGail

OMG!!  Those are AWESOME!!  I was checking the thread, kinda laughing at myself thinking "wouldnt it be nice if there was something new" and I get totally blowed away with those new cases!! 

I so want the Red flip!!  Its red, and its brown and its totally AWESOME!

ETA:  I love the new logo on it too!!  Sweet!


----------



## mistyd107

very nice!!!!!!!! If i didn't love my skin so much I'd have to have the blue... Earlier in the thread did I see that javoedge was eligable for amazon prime or am I thinking incorrectly


----------



## Javoedge

mistyd107 said:


> very nice!!!!!!!! If i didn't love my skin so much I'd have to have the blue... Earlier in the thread did I see that javoedge was eligable for amazon prime or am I thinking incorrectly


Hey mistyd107,
Yes, we've been adding some items to Amazon Prime and hope to add some more. Having Amazon help us ship our products out has been a big help this winter! Apparently, there's alot of Amazon Prime shoppers out there because everything we've added to Prime has sold out. If you search for JAVOedge and Amazon Prime eligible, you'll see a select amount of products from us.


----------



## mistyd107

Javoedge said:


> Hey mistyd107,
> Yes, we've been adding some items to Amazon Prime and hope to add some more. Having Amazon help us ship our products out has been a big help this winter! Apparently, there's alot of Amazon Prime shoppers out there because everything we've added to Prime has sold out. If you search for JAVOedge and Amazon Prime eligible, you'll see a select amount of products from us.


great thx hope the new covers are added soon


----------



## Ctychick

Flip Case owners - does anyone know of a nice sleeve that will accommodate the K3 while inside the JavoEdge Flip Case? Ideally something with an outside pocket. Thanks!


----------



## Javoedge

*How are you treating yourself for Valentine's Day*










Valentine's Day is around the corner and we at JAVOedge had to share our romantic pairings case/couple-wise.

Read about it on our blog: 
Our  Valentine's Guide for Kindle, Nook + iPad lovers + our picks for favorite couples in books/movies  
Otherwise, we hope you get to enjoy what you're doing (single or involved) and at least snuggle with a good book


----------



## Bonbonlover

Javoedge said:


> Hey mistyd107,
> Yes, we've been adding some items to Amazon Prime and hope to add some more. Having Amazon help us ship our products out has been a big help this winter! Apparently, there's alot of Amazon Prime shoppers out there because everything we've added to Prime has sold out. If you search for JAVOedge and Amazon Prime eligible, you'll see a select amount of products from us.


Are you saying that Prime members have more items avail to them than non-Prime members? I just thought Prime was for Free shipping...


----------



## Javoedge

Bonbonlover said:


> Are you saying that Prime members have more items avail to them than non-Prime members? I just thought Prime was for Free shipping...


Nope. 
Amazon Prime means that we're offering our items via Amazon's warehouses so Prime users can take advantage of Amazon's free automated 2-day shipping via UPS.
Otherwise, our standard shipping (for non-Prime) is USPS which is 5-7 business days. 
That's why Prime shoppers on KindleBoards were asking. So, you can see why Prime lovers would love to get Prime items.


----------



## maries

Nice looking cases but they would cover up my skin so I'm safe from buying these.


----------



## phoenixash

Hey Javoedge, I really like your tweed-style case (at http://www.javoedge.com/reflexeshop/productCatalog/getProduct.do?poid=3050&pbmId=18340). I was wondering what material was lined behind the interior pockets? I have an allergic reaction to suede materials, so I have to be extra-careful with these things (especially when so many Kindle cases have suede or microsuede in them!) Thank you very much for taking the time to answer my question.


----------



## Javoedge

phoenixash said:


> Hey Javoedge, I really like your tweed-style case (at http://www.javoedge.com/reflexeshop/productCatalog/getProduct.do?poid=3050&pbmId=18340). I was wondering what material was lined behind the interior pockets? I have an allergic reaction to suede materials, so I have to be extra-careful with these things (especially when so many Kindle cases have suede or microsuede in them!) Thank you very much for taking the time to answer my question.


Hey phoenixash,
If you're allergic to real suede, then you shouldn't be concerned. This is a synthetic micro-suede-like material but has no real-animal in it. 100% animal friendly. I'm not certain about the exact composition of the material, that's something that may have to be further looked into if needed. 















Here are some better up-close shots of the softer, interior lining of the Tweed Flip that I've included. I hope this helps your question!


----------



## phoenixash

Thank you, you answered my question perfectly!


----------



## kschles

Recently ordered the basketball book style case, and really like it.  The kindle fits perfectly in the frame.  What I really like about the Javoedge case is the fact that the spine is supple when you flip the cover back.  This makes holding the case a pleasure.  So many book style cases seem to have squared off spines that form a triangle when the front cover is folded back.  I know this probably isn't a big deal to a lot of folks, but I'm anal enough that it really bothered me.  I also recently ordered an Oberon case.  It's beautiful and the workmanship is top notch.  What I didn't expect, however, is that it is a bit uncomfortable to hold while reading.  The cover flips back OK, but the thick leather edges almost dig into my fingers while holding it.  No such problems with the Javoedge case.  I liked it so much, I also ordered the tweed flip style (it's on the way).  This will end my obsessive kindle case splurge for the time being.


----------



## Javoedge

Hey kschles!
Welcome to the KindleBoards!
You are probably the first KindleBoard member who's mentioned getting their hands on the Basketball Case! 
Are you a bball fan? So glad its hold up, we'd love to see it in action out there where you're reading. 



kschles said:


> Recently ordered the basketball book style case, and really like it. The kindle fits perfectly in the frame. What I really like about the Javoedge case is the fact that the spine is supple when you flip the cover back. This makes holding the case a pleasure. So many book style cases seem to have squared off spines that form a triangle when the front cover is folded back. I know this probably isn't a big deal to a lot of folks, but I'm anal enough that it really bothered me. I also recently ordered an Oberon case. It's beautiful and the workmanship is top notch. What I didn't expect, however, is that it is a bit uncomfortable to hold while reading. The cover flips back OK, but the thick leather edges almost dig into my fingers while holding it. No such problems with the Javoedge case. I liked it so much, I also ordered the tweed flip style (it's on the way). This will end my obsessive kindle case splurge for the time being.


----------



## mistyd107

any news on a baseball cover since spring training is here


----------



## kschles

Javoedge said:


> Hey kschles!
> Welcome to the KindleBoards!
> You are probably the first KindleBoard member who's mentioned getting their hands on the Basketball Case!
> Are you a bball fan? So glad its hold up, we'd love to see it in action out there where you're reading.


Cindy:

I'm not necessarily a big bball fan, but I was looking for a case with some personality. This one fits the bill.


----------



## superbuzz

Very nice design and i have some that i bought on amazon last month.


----------



## Velvet

Javoedge said:


> Hey mistyd107,
> Yes, we've been adding some items to Amazon Prime and hope to add some more. Having Amazon help us ship our products out has been a big help this winter! Apparently, there's alot of Amazon Prime shoppers out there because everything we've added to Prime has sold out. If you search for JAVOedge and Amazon Prime eligible, you'll see a select amount of products from us.


Hi JAVOedge!
I have been checking for more items available via Amazon Prime - will you be adding some more soon? I'm especially interested in the new flip designs and a twilight purple cherry blossom flip as well!

And...love that Apple Wireless keyboard cover! Will there be more patterns/colors forthcoming?

Thanks!


----------



## Javoedge

mistyd107 said:


> any news on a baseball cover since spring training is here


Hey mistyd107,
Unfortanately no. The sports themed cases didn't take off as we expected so we're not expecting additional styles to that case collection.


----------



## Javoedge

Velvet said:


> Hi JAVOedge!
> I have been checking for more items available via Amazon Prime - will you be adding some more soon? I'm especially interested in the new flip designs and a twilight purple cherry blossom flip as well!
> And...love that Apple Wireless keyboard cover! Will there be more patterns/colors forthcoming?
> Thanks!


Hey Velvet,

Thanks for stopping by around here 
We will be adding more items to Amazon Prime but won't be till later end of the next month most likely. 
Yay, we're so glad people like our WiFi keyboard case. We're eyeing the Poppy as the next print edition for the keyboard case but that won't be for another month or so...


----------



## mistyd107

Javoedge said:


> Hey mistyd107,
> Unfortanately no. The sports themed cases didn't take off as we expected so we're not expecting additional styles to that case collection.


 bummer thx


----------



## dharts

Does Javoedge not reply to emails send via their website? I wrote a couple of days ago asking about whether the croc-embossed leather flip case would be offered in any additional colors and haven't heard a word. I don't see any other way to contact them.

I like the case but don't like any of the three colors offered.


----------



## Javoedge

dharts said:


> Does Javoedge not reply to emails send via their website? I wrote a couple of days ago asking about whether the croc-embossed leather flip case would be offered in any additional colors and haven't heard a word. I don't see any other way to contact them.
> I like the case but don't like any of the three colors offered.


Hi dharts,

Did you try [email protected]? We recommend that email for future product info, suggestions, etc. 
At at this time, we're not expanding the croc case collection. However, feel free to message [email protected] and ask/suggest.


----------



## dharts

Yes, I just checked and that's the email address I used. I've never received any reply.

Thanks for letting me know. I wish they would expand the colors. It's a really pretty case except for the color choices.


----------



## lkn

I bought my first Kindle cover last night! I loved all the JAVOedge products and had a hard time deciding, but I eventually decided on this one. I think this will just be the first of many JAVOedge products I purchase!

I joined your Facebook page as well, and I saw where someone had asked about covers for an iPod Touch 3G. I know you don't make them at this time, but I really hope it's something you'll consider in the future! I would definitely buy one.


----------



## SamIam

lkn said:


> I bought my first Kindle cover last night! I loved all the JAVOedge products and had a hard time deciding, but I eventually decided on this one. I think this will just be the first of many JAVOedge products I purchase!
> 
> I joined your Facebook page as well, and I saw where someone had asked about covers for an iPod Touch 3G. I know you don't make them at this time, but I really hope it's something you'll consider in the future! I would definitely buy one.


Very nice choice


----------



## dharts

That's a really pretty one. Can you tell me something - it that just fabric or is it coated or covered with anything to protect the fabric?

I ended up ordering this one in purple. Not wild about the color but I like the cover and the croc embossed leather is pretty.
http://www.javoedge.com/reflexeshop/productCatalog/getProduct.do?poid=3051&pbmId=18346

I thought the Mimo style was nice too but I wish it was available in leather and not just plastic.
http://www.javoedge.com/reflexeshop/productCatalog/getProduct.do?poid=3017&pbmId=18338


----------



## Javoedge

Nice choice! Thanks for joining us on our Facebook page too. I can totally tell who the KindleBoards people are, they're usually very cheerful and peppy when they post. 
FYI, the cherry blossom case in ocean blue is lovely. 
Let us know how it looks when it arrives. Thanks for stopping by!



lkn said:


> I bought my first Kindle cover last night! I loved all the JAVOedge products and had a hard time deciding, but I eventually decided on this one. I think this will just be the first of many JAVOedge products I purchase!
> 
> I joined your Facebook page as well, and I saw where someone had asked about covers for an iPod Touch 3G. I know you don't make them at this time, but I really hope it's something you'll consider in the future! I would definitely buy one.


----------



## Javoedge

dharts said:


> That's a really pretty one. Can you tell me something - it that just fabric or is it coated or covered with anything to protect the fabric?
> I ended up ordering this one in purple. Not wild about the color but I like the cover and the croc embossed leather is pretty.
> http://www.javoedge.com/reflexeshop/productCatalog/getProduct.do?poid=3051&pbmId=18346
> I thought the Mimo style was nice too but I wish it was available in leather and not just plastic.
> http://www.javoedge.com/reflexeshop/productCatalog/getProduct.do?poid=3017&pbmId=18338


Hey dharts,

Thanks for checking out the Purple Croc Case for your Kindle!
The embossed leather is really nice. Let us know what you think. 

The Cherry Blossom case is not treated. It's just a fabric exterior so its soft to touch and hold. 
Our Poppy Case (is coated canvas so it holds up against water spills etc). Let us know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Javoedge

*Amazon Sale...*

Some early spring cleaning around here at JAVOedge. 
Trying to give some cases love from the Kindle crowd. 
All the cases below are dropping down to $29.95 for a limited time.
















*JAVOedge Tweed Flip and Book Cases*

















*JAVOedge Baseketball Book and Flip Cases*
















*JAVOedge Editor Flip Case | Editor Book Case*


----------



## dharts

The purple case just arrived and I have to praise Javoedge for lightning fast shipping. It was shipped out the day after I ordered it and I can't believe it got all the way to Virginia from Washington state so fast. In fact, I ordered it several days after the Kindle and both arrived the same day since Amazon waited almost a week to ship the Kindle.

The purple is lighter and prettier than in the photos and the inside is very nice, soft fuzzy material and a very soft, plain purple leather.

I'm having problems with my camera downloading but I'll try to post some photos at some point.


----------



## Javoedge

dharts said:


> The purple case just arrived and I have to praise Javoedge for lightning fast shipping. It was shipped out the day after I ordered it and I can't believe it got all the way to Virginia from Washington state so fast. In fact, I ordered it several days after the Kindle and both arrived the same day since Amazon waited almost a week to ship the Kindle.
> The purple is lighter and prettier than in the photos and the inside is very nice, soft fuzzy material and a very soft, plain purple leather.
> I'm having problems with my camera downloading but I'll try to post some photos at some point.


Hey dharts,

Thanks for sharing the good news! If you ordered it in Amazon, feel free to leave your note there on the product review page so people know about it. We're always glad when our customers are happy.  And yes, post pics. Love seeing our cases out in the wild. Enjoy reading with your Purple Croc case, so pretty ya?


----------



## ReneAZ

I have a JE Mimo Book Case for my Kindle and love it!  But I sure wish I could get it for my Kobo!  
Kobo covers are seriously lacking!


----------



## dharts

I will write a review for Amazon. I plan to write one for Viewpoints too. I like the case a lot. It's so well made and sturdy but not heavy and very comfortable to hold. I do wish it had been offered in other colors. The purple is okay but I'm not much of a purple person.  

The croc embossing is very pretty, however I wish you all would consider making a case just like this but in plain leather. The leather inside the case is gorgeous. It would make a very nice case.


----------



## Javoedge

ValerieGail shares her *JAVOedge Fleur Flip Case (Red)* and the photos are lovely.
Her review is shared here. 
1 of many photos that she took. So lovely!


----------



## meowzart

Question about the purple croc case...first could you fold it back to read (the book style)
Secondly - does the interior leather holder get in the way of the buttons?
Susan


----------



## dharts

I have the flip case not the book style, but it certainly folds back completely for reading. I've had it for several weeks now and the leather is showing no creasing at all from being folded back either.

It's a very nice case, very well made and so comfortable to hold.

The interior holder doesn't block anything - screen, keyboard, buttons or ports. Holds the Kindle very securely too.


----------



## meowzart

Thanks DHARTS!   I'm contemplating upgrading from K2 to K3 so of course need to have the accessories ready 
Goodness the hours that takes LOL


----------



## dharts

You're welcome. Of course you have to have it's house ready for when it comes home.


----------



## Javoedge

*NEW CASES*

Talk about a spring awakening, the JAVOedge office has been abuzz between the explosion of people buying eReaders. 
We just added a new color to our Poppy Case collection. Check it out the Poppy in Plum Purple. It's a nice addition to a spring makeover 















 Poppy Book Case and Poppy Flip Case for Amazon Kindle 3G/WiFi in Plum Purple

Excuse the photo coloring, the inside of the Poppy in Plum Purple is the same interior color like our other colors (Sky Blue, Tangerine Red, Sunny Yellow) in that its a deep cocoa brown (not black).


----------



## Javoedge

*CASE GIVEAWAY CONTEST*









Time for a Case Giveaway! 5 lucky winners...3 simple questions... 
If you've been looking to give your Kindle a makeover, check out our case giveaway - on any of our eReader cases!

*Giveaway rules:*
JAVOedge's Spring/Summer Case Giveaway runs from Monday, May 2nd till Wed, May 11th (Noon, EST). Contest limited to US residents.

*To participate:*
*Answer 3 questions in our comments below our JAVOedge blog post.*

1. What's your favorite dream summer destination? Paris? Cabo San Lucas? Fiji?
2. What's your must-have feature for a case for your eReader?
_Example (ie., case that can stand up for reading, easily cleanable from baby fingers, floral pattern, fashionable look, etc). We're really curious to know as we look into more case designs so we want to hear from you!_
3. What case would you like to to win from our Kindle, Nook Color, Nook case collections?

Answer our 3 simple questions over at our blog post to qualify.
http://www.javoedgeblog.com/2011/05/02/springsummer-case-giveaway/
For US residents. Read more about rules/participation on our blog post.

and while mulling over which case to pick for your contest entry, see our selection here:


----------



## Raffeer

Hi Javoedge.
Any chance of the blue poppy flip going on Amazon Prime? It's the only color not Prime, other than the new purple and of course blue is the color I love. Just upgraded to the K3 and need a cover pronto. A naked Kindle makes me nervous.
I tried to expand my horizons but I'm back at Javoedge for my third, oops, no fourth (my K1 had two) cover. I don't think anyone has anything to compare with your product.


----------



## Javoedge

Velvet said:


> Hi JAVOedge!
> I have been checking for more items available via Amazon Prime - will you be adding some more soon? I'm especially interested in the new flip designs and a twilight purple cherry blossom flip as well!
> 
> And...love that Apple Wireless keyboard cover! Will there be more patterns/colors forthcoming?
> 
> Thanks!


Oy vey! I am seeing this so late, Velvet! Yes, we have more patterns for our Apple WiFi keyboard -- in Cherry Blossom and Poppy.


----------



## Javoedge

Hey Raffeer,

Thanks for letting us know!
The Poppy Flip (Sky Blue). recently went out of stock and we had another inventory resupply come back in. As soon as we get a count, we'll try to get them heading that way if possible.



Raffeer said:


> Hi Javoedge.
> Any chance of the blue poppy flip going on Amazon Prime? It's the only color not Prime, other than the new purple and of course blue is the color I love. Just upgraded to the K3 and need a cover pronto. A naked Kindle makes me nervous.
> I tried to expand my horizons but I'm back at Javoedge for my third, oops, no fourth (my K1 had two) cover. I don't think anyone has anything to compare with your product.


----------



## Javoedge

http://www.javoedgeblog.com/2011/05/02/springsummer-case-giveaway

The Kindle crowd is killing the competition in terms of our Spring/Summer Case giveaway.
Answer 3 questions on our blog post to play in our contest.

1. What's your favorite dream summer destination? Paris? Cabo San Lucas? Fiji?
2. What's your must-have feature for a case for your eReader?
Example (ie., case that can stand up for reading, easily cleanable from baby fingers, floral pattern, fashionable look, etc). We're really curious to know as we look into more case designs so we want to hear from you!
3. What case would you like to to win from our Kindle, Nook Color, Nook case collections?

So far, travel destinations are ruling in favor of beachy destinations.  
----
AVOedge's Spring/Summer Case Giveaway runs from Monday, May 2nd till Wed, May 11th (Noon, EST). Contest limited to US residents.


----------



## NogDog

Your link is a bit messed up. Here it is for anyone else who wants to click it: http://www.javoedgeblog.com/2011/05/02/springsummer-case-giveaway/


----------



## Javoedge

In meantime, as we're all preparing for Mother's Day (or even better, being on the receiving end)...
















JAVOedge has just had a sales drop for our fav Mother's Day Kindle 3 Case: The Kindle Croc Case in Book or Flip Case.

Thanks NogDog! corrected in post above.


NogDog said:


> Your link is a bit messed up. Here it is for anyone else who wants to click it: http://www.javoedgeblog.com/2011/05/02/springsummer-case-giveaway/


----------



## Javoedge

In the meantime, we have 2 more days to go for the *JAVOedge Case Giveaway*. So far, the Kindle crowd is _absolutely_ smooshing the competition 
So far, Kindle lovers are requesting Tweed, Poppy, and Purple Croc (!?) for their requested prizes if they get selected. Interesting! 
Contest ends on Wed, May 11th (Noon, EST) so make sure to apply to win a chance of being among the 5 lucky winners.









http://www.javoedgeblog.com/2011/05/02/springsummer-case-giveaway/

Thanks NogDog! and corrected in original post...


NogDog said:


> Your link is a bit messed up. Here it is for anyone else who wants to click it: http://www.javoedgeblog.com/2011/05/02/springsummer-case-giveaway/


----------



## Javoedge

*SPRING/SUMMER CASE GIVEAWAY CONTEST WINNER SNAPSHOT*









Ardette, winner of the Spring/Summer Case Giveaway, submitted a snapshot of her newly received prize case through our Facebook Fan Page.
We love how comfy her doggy looks sitting next to the Heritage Flip Case for Amazon Kindle 3G/WiFi (Red)... 

We love it when we see how our cases look out in the wild and super happy when our fans share their snapshots with us.


----------



## Tina C.

I just ordered the Javoedge Purple Croc Book Style Case for my daughter's K3, the cover will fold back behind her K3 for reading  right ?


----------



## Raffeer

Tina C. said:


> I just ordered the Javoedge Purple Croc Book Style Case for my daughter's K3, the cover will fold back behind her K3 for reading right ?


Indeed it will and even better the easel stand will prop it up so she can read while eating.


----------



## Tina C.

I didn't get the flip style though, it's the book style one.


----------



## Javoedge

The book style should be able to fold flat. Here's an example that a fan posted of their own case (the now retired Lumberjack model is shown) with more photos.
She's modeling it with the case held in one hand, reading it. The link also shows the case folded flat, lying on a table. Hope this example helps Tina!

I'm sure there are other Kindleboard users who have their own JAVOedge cases who can let you know too 



Tina C. said:


> I didn't get the flip style though, it's the book style one.


----------



## mistyd107

any chance of the pioneer flip thats available for the nook color ever being available for the kindle graphite


----------



## Tina C.

I'm reassured, thank you    I got my daughter Ally a K3 last September, I ordered a pink patent leather flip with stand from another company for Christmass because that was the one she wanted.  The major problem is that the case shows scratches, I had a feeling that would happen. 

    Ally received the Music Scholar Award during Band Banquest Friday night, this is the 3rd year in a row that she has, you have to maintain an A average all year , so since Ally's  wanted the purple croc book style for a few months now,  when I noticed the sale, plus discount I couldn't resist.  

Thank You,
Tina


----------



## Javoedge

mistyd107 said:


> any chance of the pioneer flip thats available for the nook color ever being available for the kindle graphite


At this time, we don't have it on the plans but I can share the interest with the product development team as a suggestion. Thanks for checking out the Pioneer


----------



## Javoedge

Well, congrats on the award recognition and a nice gift prize to your kid! 
Let us know how the case arrives and how she likes it, we always like hearing back from customers here on KB 



Tina C. said:


> I'm reassured, thank you  I got my daughter Ally a K3 last September, I ordered a pink patent leather flip with stand from another company for Christmass because that was the one she wanted. The major problem is that the case shows scratches, I had a feeling that would happen.
> 
> Ally received the Music Scholar Award during Band Banquest Friday night, this is the 3rd year in a row that she has, you have to maintain an A average all year , so since Ally's wanted the purple croc book style for a few months now, when I noticed the sale, plus discount I couldn't resist.
> 
> Thank You,
> Tina


----------



## mistyd107

Javoedge said:


> At this time, we don't have it on the plans but I can share the interest with the product development team as a suggestion. Thanks for checking out the Pioneer


thx


----------



## Javoedge

*NEW CASES*
















For a whimsical look, our newest addition, the *Paisley Case Collection* covers your bases. Classic, ornate swirls decorate an understated deep blue background on a soft, fabric case cover. It is a pattern print that's been in vogue since forever (did you know paisley's nickname was called Persian Pickles·) and is sophisticated enough to stand on its alone against other boring, plain-jane colored cases. We hope you enjoy this latest fabric case addition to our Kindle case collection. 

*JAVOedge Paisley Book Case for Amazon Kindle 3G/WiFi + JAVOedge Paisley Flip Case for Amazon Kindle 3G/WiFi
*
Read more at our blog: http://www.javoedge.com/store/filter/collection/paisley

Also, another exciting announcement is that *JAVOedge.com* went through a dramatic re-design. So, come over and check it out. We even added Checkout by Amazon, so you can go use your Amazon address/payment info and not have to type it all out by hand. Making lives easier.


----------



## drenee

So pretty.


----------



## Leilani

*I have to make a decision. I'm between two cases, and i can't decide which one.

They are:

[size=11pt]The Fleur Flip Case (Brown)**

and

The Charcoal Flip Case (Dusk)*.[/size]

*I heard the Fleur line gets dirty very easily. Is this true? And is there a way to clean it? This is the only thing stopping me from getting it. Which one do you think I should get and why? Thank you *


----------



## Meemo

I like that paisley a lot (but I have a K2, so no paisley for me...)

What I really, really wish existed is a cover like the case I just got for my iPad - the Editor Quantium Case. 

I LOVE this case, so slim and I especially love how it holds the iPad. Would love having something like that for my Kindle that holds the Kindle the way this one holds the iPad.


----------



## Raffeer

A heads up folks.
I was just trying to order a poppy case on Amazon when I saw that the KINDLEBD discount seems to have expired. Darned if I remember reading that.


----------



## TraceyC/FL

Raffeer said:


> A heads up folks.
> I was just trying to order a poppy case on Amazon when I saw that the KINDLEBD discount seems to have expired. Darned if I remember reading that.


I noticed that.... Today is payday so order day, and no discount now 

And, DD picked the flip basketball cover of all things. Well, she would have often the croc, but I'm not spending that much on it right now.


----------



## Leilani

My new Javoedge Charcoal Flip Case in Stone. I'm in love with it.

My camera phone didn't do it much good, but I'll take some better pictures later.

I'll be doing a review on it soon in the review section of the Kindleboards.

Thank you, Javoedge, for such amazing products. You should be expecting another purchase and several Youtube reviews from me!


----------



## Javoedge

*Meet our Umi Collection!
*
Meet our Umi Collection, a beautiful blend of modern and traditional. Our newest collection, is a tribute to traditional Japanese textile design, and fits perfectly into the modern day world with its unique pattern. The Umi Pattern is composed of geometric art waves repeating against a backdrop of white canvas. The Umi Cases are the perfect accessory to provide your Kindle 3 with the protection that it needs from the nicks, scratches, and bumps that come from everyday use.

For the Kindle 3 both the  Flip Case Style and Book Case Style will be available.


----------



## Toby

I offered to buy my nephew a cover for the kindle, that I gave him. He wanted inexpensive, black, with no lines or decorations on it. I just received it today. I got him the smooth/ black flip top case & it feels nice & squissy soft & there is no chemical smell. It's rich looking. It's wonderful!!! I'm so happy with it & I can't wait to give it to my nephew.


----------



## Javoedge

Hi Toby,
Love your enthusiasm! Hope your nephew loves it as much as you do! We would love to know what he thinks about the case once he receives it from you!



Toby said:


> I offered to buy my nephew a cover for the kindle, that I gave him. He wanted inexpensive, black, with no lines or decorations on it. I just received it today. I got him the smooth/ black flip top case & it feels nice & squissy soft & there is no chemical smell. It's rich looking. It's wonderful!!! I'm so happy with it & I can't wait to give it to my nephew.


----------



## Javoedge

*Any U.K. fans out there? We got several of our Kindle 3 Collections on* *Amazon.CO.UK!**










We have the Poppy, Cherry Blossom, Heritage, Editor, Herringbone, Fleur, Sport, and Paisley, and in the Charcoal Collections. 
The Flip Case and Book Case styles will be available for the Collections. 



















P.S. We also have some of our iPad Collections available too! *​


----------



## Toby

Thanks! I'll let you know. He just went back to start his 2nd year at Medical School, so I will either send it to him or wait to see if he is coming home. I, on the other hand, am drooling over your plaid ones.


----------



## Javoedge

Toby said:


> Thanks! I'll let you know. He just went back to start his 2nd year at Medical School, so I will either send it to him or wait to see if he is coming home. I, on the other hand, am drooling over your plaid ones.


Hope he loves it! Plaid is personally one of my favorite prints in general and always reminds me of the Fall.  Do you have any excuses to buy yourself a plaid cover from our Heritage Collection?


----------



## Toby

Not yet, but keep them in stock.


----------



## Meemo

I really like the Umi case - thank goodness I'm not in the market for a new cover.  Yet.


----------



## Javoedge

Toby said:


> Not yet, but keep them in stock.


Will do.


----------



## Javoedge

Meemo said:


> I really like the Umi case - thank goodness I'm not in the market for a new cover. Yet.


They'll still hopefully be waiting for you when you are in the market for one!  What are you currently using?


----------



## Javoedge

*We've slashed our prices on Kindle 3 Cases! Check out the new prices at our Home Store or Amazon! *


----------



## Javoedge

Kindle Fire Tablet, and new Kindle models!









TechCrunch

Did you guys tune into the Amazon Conference to learn about the Kindle Fire Tablet, Kindle Touch, and newer Kindle releases earlier today? Here's a link to a TechCrunch article about the Conference: http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/28/i-want-this-tablet/
What do you guys think of them? Any you going to a Kindle Fire Tablet or Kindle Touch or the newest Kindle? Or are you going to stick to your current Kindle?​


----------



## drenee

I love my current K2.  But I might put a Touch on my Christmas list.  I'm waiting to see what kind of covers you offer.  
deb


----------



## Raffeer

I pre-ordered a Fire and I am hoping that Javoedge will be making a flip (easel) cover for it.


----------



## Javoedge

drenee said:


> I love my current K2. But I might put a Touch on my Christmas list. I'm waiting to see what kind of covers you offer.
> deb


Hi Deb! We are currently working on Covers for the Kindle Touch, do you have any requests for designs?


----------



## Javoedge

Raffeer said:


> I pre-ordered a Fire and I am hoping that Javoedge will be making a flip (easel) cover for it.


Hi Raffeer, we are currently in the process of designing Fire Cases and we are thinking of releasing a Flip Case for it. We'll definitely keep this thread informed about any updates, so stay tuned.


----------



## drenee

Javoedge said:


> Hi Deb! We are currently working on Covers for the Kindle Touch, do you have any requests for designs?


I love my pink croc flip case.


----------



## Javoedge

drenee said:


> I love my pink croc flip case.


We'll pass that on to our boss and design team and see what happens


----------



## ErinLindsey

Pass on to the design team that some of the neat fabrics I've seen on the Nook covers look really nice, and I wouldnt mind seeing some Kindle covers in the same fabrics. (K3 and the newer Kindles) 

I'm hoping to be able to wait long enough for Javoedge to have some neat covers made up before I decide on a KFire or a KTouch. (I have to save up the $$ anyways for a new Kindle AND a cover) 

Kind of waiting for the first batch of new Kindles to come out, have everyone find the problems and then put out the improved versions.  I'm still having fun with my K2 and K3 and their Javoedge covers anyways.


----------



## Meemo

I have this case for my iPad:


I would love, love, LOVE to have something like this for the Kindle. Simple, lightweight, love the way it holds my iPad. When my husband saw mine, he wanted one too.


----------



## Javoedge

ErinLindsey said:


> Pass on to the design team that some of the neat fabrics I've seen on the Nook covers look really nice, and I wouldnt mind seeing some Kindle covers in the same fabrics. (K3 and the newer Kindles)
> 
> I'm hoping to be able to wait long enough for Javoedge to have some neat covers made up before I decide on a KFire or a KTouch. (I have to save up the $$ anyways for a new Kindle AND a cover)
> 
> Kind of waiting for the first batch of new Kindles to come out, have everyone find the problems and then put out the improved versions. I'm still having fun with my K2 and K3 and their Javoedge covers anyways.


Good idea on waiting to see if there are any problems for the newest Kindle models. I will definitely pass on the information that you would like to see the Nook Color fabrics for the Kindles. Just out of curiosity Which JAVOedge Kindle covers do you own?


----------



## Javoedge

Meemo said:


> I have this case for my iPad:
> 
> 
> I would love, love, LOVE to have something like this for the Kindle. Simple, lightweight, love the way it holds my iPad. When my husband saw mine, he wanted one too.


Thanks so much for telling us! We'll keep you (and everyone at this thread) updated on the Kindle Covers. We are working as fast as we can to get the Cases released.


----------



## Javoedge

Hey everyone! We're having a private Fall Sale and giving a deep discount to the subscribers of our Newsletter and we want you to be able to receive it too. Just head over to our website [http://www.javoedge.com/] and subscribe to our Newsletter for the discount. You have until this wee, we hope you don't get left behind! Don't get left out!


----------



## ErinLindsey

Javoedge said:


> Good idea on waiting to see if there are any problems for the newest Kindle models. I will definitely pass on the information that you would like to see the Nook Color fabrics for the Kindles. Just out of curiosity Which JAVOedge Kindle covers do you own?


The K2 flip Kyoto. The K2 blue Croc flip (won the blue Croc in a contest), the K3 Cherry Blossom flip in cocoa. The K3 Tangerine Poppy flip...and I bought my dad the snakeskin flip K2 cover for Xmas last year.

I really like the Javoedge covers apparently.


----------



## Javoedge

ErinLindsey said:


> The K2 flip Kyoto. The K2 blue Croc flip (won the blue Croc in a contest), the K3 Cherry Blossom flip in cocoa. The K3 Tangerine Poppy flip...and I bought my dad the snakeskin flip K2 cover for Xmas last year.
> 
> I really like the Javoedge covers apparently.


Wow! Those are a lot of Cases, but we love that  Love the Case choices too. The Cherry Blossom and Poppy Collections are huge favorites with our customers. What does your dad think of his snakeskin flip (sorry for all the questions, but we love feedback in case you couldn't tell )?


----------



## ErinLindsey

My dad loves his snakeskin flip. He had a Mivizue (Mizivue?) book cover for his K2 for awhile, but one day his K2 slipped out the top of that cover onto the pavement (it lived! yay!) and scared the crap out of me and him. I lent my dad my blue Croc cover after that, since we no longer trusted the Mivizue. 

I've never had a problem with a Kindle falling out of a Javoedge cover, so when they had the snakeskin flip on sale at Xmas last year (it was either $15 or $20...cant remember now) I very quickly ordered it...on like the 21st or 22nd of december. It made it to my house on the 24th! (and I didnt get rush shipping either!) So, I was thrilled at how quickly Javoedge got it in the mail and how nice it was. I must have timed it just right on ordering it when I did to get it so quickly. 

My dad reads his Kindle all the time, and that cover still looks brand new. I was tempted to keep it for my Kindle 2, but then my dad would have a naked Kindle.

I'm still trying to decide if I want to get the new Kindle Touch or the Fire. I'm hoping that Javoedge will have something for those models. Hopefully something that the Kindles can slide into...not something that snaps onto the Kindle like the covers I've seen for the iPad. 

Hopefully I'll be able to afford a new Kindle soon. Just cant decide on which new one I want.


----------



## Javoedge

ErinLindsey said:


> My dad loves his snakeskin flip. He had a Mivizue (Mizivue?) book cover for his K2 for awhile, but one day his K2 slipped out the top of that cover onto the pavement (it lived! yay!) and scared the crap out of me and him. I lent my dad my blue Croc cover after that, since we no longer trusted the Mivizue.
> 
> I've never had a problem with a Kindle falling out of a Javoedge cover, so when they had the snakeskin flip on sale at Xmas last year (it was either $15 or $20...cant remember now) I very quickly ordered it...on like the 21st or 22nd of december. It made it to my house on the 24th! (and I didnt get rush shipping either!) So, I was thrilled at how quickly Javoedge got it in the mail and how nice it was. I must have timed it just right on ordering it when I did to get it so quickly.
> 
> My dad reads his Kindle all the time, and that cover still looks brand new. I was tempted to keep it for my Kindle 2, but then my dad would have a naked Kindle.
> 
> I'm still trying to decide if I want to get the new Kindle Touch or the Fire. I'm hoping that Javoedge will have something for those models. Hopefully something that the Kindles can slide into...not something that snaps onto the Kindle like the covers I've seen for the iPad.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be able to afford a new Kindle soon. Just cant decide on which new one I want.


Yikes! A Kindle falling out of its Case would be so scary! Glad to hear that it still lived after the tumble!

We're working on getting Cases out as soon as possible. We are almost certain that the first Cases that we will be releasing will be similar to Sleeves, meaning that it will be easy to slip a Kindle in and out. We'll definitely keep this thread up to date about any news!


----------



## ErinLindsey

Cool, because I'm closer to deciding on which new Kindle I want. (Fire!!!) I'm going to need to protect whichever one I get.

I wish the Javoedge iPad covers were sleeves with flip covers. All the ones that I've seen were the kind that snap onto the back of the iPad. Not thrilled with that design.


----------



## stacydan

I would love to see a sapphire blue croc flip


----------



## Javoedge

ErinLindsey said:


> Cool, because I'm closer to deciding on which new Kindle I want. (Fire!!!) I'm going to need to protect whichever one I get.
> 
> I wish the Javoedge iPad covers were sleeves with flip covers. All the ones that I've seen were the kind that snap onto the back of the iPad. Not thrilled with that design.


The Kindle Fire is going to be huge considering the number of pre-sales (250,000) in just the first week. We'll keep this thread up-to-date with any news.

We'll definitely let our boss know that Sleeves should also be considered for the Kindle.


----------



## Javoedge

stacydan said:


> I would love to see a sapphire blue croc flip


We've gotten several requests for the Croc, so that may happen but if it does it will be with synthetic leather. We'll see what our boss and design team says and we'll post updates to this thread.


----------



## dharts

That would be a shame to make it out of plastic. I love my croc flip cover except I have to say the outside leather, despite never being in sunlight or even bright daylight, has faded pretty badly.

Have you considered making one with the same smooth leather that's on the inside? I'd be all over that, especially if it wasn't pink or purple.

Must be something about loving Boston terriers that makes us love the croc covers, Staceydan.


----------



## jlee745

My husband and I went alligator hunting a few wks ago and got two gators. I knew I should have kept the skin. I could have had a sleeve made 
for my kindle fire: (. We sold it instead to help pay for the cost of the gator meat processing. Sorry for getting off subject.
I wouldn't want a plastic alligator skin either. I hate the smell of plastic.


----------



## Javoedge

dharts said:


> That would be a shame to make it out of plastic. I love my croc flip cover except I have to say the outside leather, despite never being in sunlight or even bright daylight, has faded pretty badly.
> 
> Have you considered making one with the same smooth leather that's on the inside? I'd be all over that, especially if it wasn't pink or purple.
> 
> Must be something about loving Boston terriers that makes us love the croc covers, Staceydan.


I don't know if our boss has ever thought of doing the same smooth leather on the inside, but I will definitely ask him and suggest to him. I'll will also ask him what our synthetic leather will exactly be made of if we do end up releasing more Croc Cases.

And thanks for all your suggestions/feed back 

One of the reasons we are hesitant to release additional Croc Cases is because of the issue of the colors fading overtime, and as much as we love the real leather as you know it can be hard to keep its original color.


----------



## Javoedge

jlee745 said:


> My husband and I went alligator hunting a few wks ago and got two gators. I knew I should have kept the skin. I could have had a sleeve made
> for my kindle fire: (. We sold it instead to help pay for the cost of the gator meat processing. Sorry for getting off subject.
> I wouldn't want a plastic alligator skin either. I hate the smell of plastic.


No problem about getting off topic. And wow you guys hunted two gators? That's impressive!

I'll ask my boss what our synthetic leather will be made out of if we do end up releasing additional Croc Cases (hopefully he'll know).


----------



## stacydan

dharts said:


> Must be something about loving Boston terriers that makes us love the croc covers, Staceydan.


LOL, dharts! Yep! Love your little Boston there, so adorable! Maybe we should get a cover made with our puppies on the front!


----------



## dharts

There you go, Javoedge. We need Boston terrier covers! LOL You little guy is mighty adorable too, Stacydan. Mine is named Bandit and he's the joy of my life.

I am really, really, really not a fan of fake leather. I'd rather deal with fading than a plastic cover.


----------



## stacydan

OH dharts!  The Boston in my picture is Bandit also!  He was 7 and half when he passed away in March, he had cancer and did not make it through surgery.  I was absolutely devastated.  We have a 9 month old puppy now named Rocky and he is a sweetie, but I still miss my Bandit, he was my baby and he was a momma's boy.  His name was Bandit Anakin Daniels (B.A.D.) and our cat is Smokey Artemis Daniels (S.A.D.)  that's right, Smokey and the Bandit ....  

Boston Terrier Covers, yep that's what we need!  To go with my watch, my wallet, my pillow, my throw, my keychain, my pen, my Christmas ornament, etc...  I used to have a bumper sticker that said "My Boston Terrier is smarter than your honor student."    They are a very smart and lovable breed!

I need a new cover for my K2 because Rocky unzipped my Borsa Bella bag, took out Annabelle in her case and chewed the corners of the case.  Fortunately, Annabelle was not harmed.  He likes leather. and shoes. and earphones.


----------



## dharts

I'm so sorry about your Bandit!   Is your new baby a Boston too?

I'm afraid we've gotten off topic too, but not nearly as exciting a topic as alligator hunting.


----------



## stacydan

Yep, Rocky is also a Boston and he has the classic Boston look, he is beautiful.

I'll keep hoping for a croc flip case!  I keep wavering on the new kindles.  I love my K2, but she is getting full and I really need more memory.  Definitely getting a Fire, but that's for "everything else" not reading!


----------



## bevie125

I am very dissappointed! I recieved the email for the exclusive coupon code offer to get the 35% off of my purchase. I have not been able to use the code that was sent to me. I keep getting an error saying that it is an invalid code. I did use the all caps because I know it was sensitive, but still no luck! Is there any way that this matter can be resolved? Thank you!


----------



## Raffeer

Uh? What 35% off coupon? How is it obtainable?


----------



## Javoedge

bevie125 said:


> I am very dissappointed! I recieved the email for the exclusive coupon code offer to get the 35% off of my purchase. I have not been able to use the code that was sent to me. I keep getting an error saying that it is an invalid code. I did use the all caps because I know it was sensitive, but still no luck! Is there any way that this matter can be resolved? Thank you!


Oh no we're so sorry that you were having trouble! Hm.... not sure what went wrong because the discount seemed to work fine for others. And unfortunately, the discount can no longer be used because the sale ended at midnight. Once again we apologize for the discount not being able to go through. We're so sorry that you weren't able to use the discount, hopefully when we do something like this again you won't have trouble.


----------



## Javoedge

Raffeer said:


> Uh? What 35% off coupon? How is it obtainable?


It was for our Newsletter subscribers and our Fall Sale is over now, but we will most likely be doing discounts and sales like this in the future through our Newsletter. So if you did want to be included head over to our website and subscribe.


----------



## Andra

Where are the cases for the new baby Kindle? I am tired of keeping it in a sleeve but I am NOT buying a case until I can get a flip one.
Thank you!


----------



## Javoedge

Andra said:


> Where are the cases for the new baby Kindle? I am tired of keeping it in a sleeve but I am NOT buying a case until I can get a flip one.
> Thank you!


Hi Andra,
It looks like for the new Kindle we will be releasing our Flex Sleeves for it first, and then potentially moving on from there. What we end up for making for the new Kindle will depend on how popular the device it itself, and also the demand from our customers for us to release additional cases for it. We will of course let the boss know that there have been several requests to make flip cases for the new Kindle, but in the end we will have to see what he decides to do. Keep checking in back for updates.

*update
We will be making the Cherry Blossom Flip and Book Cases for the Kindle ($79) along with our Flex Sleeves.


----------



## Raffeer

The "new" kindle. Which one are you referring to? The $79, the Kindle touch, FIRE?

Demand is huge, for the FIRE anyway. What are the plans for covers for it (FIRE)? Will there be a flip, or something that can be used in a "flip" fashion? Shipping for the FIRE is less than two weeks away and you don't have specific plans??


----------



## Javoedge

Raffeer said:


> The "new" kindle. Which one are you referring to? The $79, the Kindle touch, FIRE?
> 
> Demand is huge, for the FIRE anyway. What are the plans for covers for it (FIRE)? Will there be a flip, or something that can be used in a "flip" fashion? Shipping for the FIRE is less than two weeks away and you don't have specific plans??


We do have a lot in store for the Fire. We will be starting with the Flex Sleeves because those are the fastest to produce. We will also be producing Cases that can be 'flipped', they will be similar to our Nook Color BackFlip Case. Here is the link to our Nook BackFlip Case in case you are interested in what the Fire Case will be like: http://www.javoedge.com/store/nook-color/barnes-and-noble-nook-color-austin-backflip-case-earth-barnes-and-noble-nook-color

We do have specific cases planned out for each of the device, but we're not too comfortable releasing too much information in case something goes wrong in the design and manufacturing areas. But we do have Sleeves and Cases planned out that should be ready to the public in a few weeks.


----------



## Raffeer

Thank you for the link. That does look promising. I hope it is in leather, colors please. If not leather the snakeskin for the K2 was nice.


----------



## Javoedge

Raffeer said:


> Thank you for the link. That does look promising. I hope it is in leather, colors please. If not leather the snakeskin for the K2 was nice.


The material for the BackFlip, will unfortunately not be leather, the cases will be made out of our Austin material. And the colors will be purple, grey, and earth. As much as we are trying to convince our boss to make more cases that use leather materials, he is hesitant because of what the cases look like after they have been used for a while. We're trying, so keep your fingers crossed that maybe in the future he will agree to work with leather/snakeskin/croc materials again.


----------



## louiseb

My red croc case for my K2 that I think I won online still looks great, I love it.

I have ordered a Touch, plan to have the Touch in my purse and my K2 on my bedside.


----------



## Javoedge

louiseb said:


> My red croc case for my K2 that I think I won online still looks great, I love it.
> 
> I have ordered a Touch, plan to have the Touch in my purse and my K2 on my bedside.


Good to hear that your Croc Case is still looking good! Hopefully, maybe if the boss can warm to the idea, we can bring back a line using similar materials in the future.


----------



## Raffeer

Purple, grey and earth non-leather fabrics? Darn. If that's the fabric on the Nook Backflip case count me out. The grey and earth are dull, dull, dull and the purple will work well for the Junior High School crowd. Just my opinion of course.
For what it is worth my K2 and it's snakeskin flip case are still looking smashing at their new home, as are my other Javoedge cases (mimo, cherry blossom and Poppy)


----------



## Andra

Thank you for the flip case options for the Baby Kindle ($79)!!!
Now I can hold out until they are available.


----------



## Javoedge

Andra said:


> Thank you for the flip case options for the Baby Kindle ($79)!!!
> Now I can hold out until they are available.


You're welcome, we'll post updates as they come, so stay tuned


----------



## Javoedge

Raffeer said:


> Purple, grey and earth non-leather fabrics? Darn. If that's the fabric on the Nook Backflip case count me out. The grey and earth are dull, dull, dull and the purple will work well for the Junior High School crowd. Just my opinion of course.
> For what it is worth my K2 and it's snakeskin flip case are still looking smashing at their new home, as are my other Javoedge cases (mimo, cherry blossom and Poppy)


At our meeting last week our boss mentioned that he would like to the BackFlip in other materials later along the line, after we push out the initial Fire Cases. So maybe in the future you'll see a BackFlip Case in a material that you like.

Thanks for letting us know how your cases have fared in the last few years. It's always nice to get feedback about the longevity of certain materials/fabrics.


----------



## Javoedge

*Kindle Cherry Blossom Flip Cases *are now available for Pre-sale! Pre-sales for the *Kindle Flip Cases* start today, and ships out on November 18th. The  * Kindle Cherry Blossom Flip Cases* (2011) are available in *Twilight Purple*  or *Ocean Blue*. The fabric pattern showcases a traditional Japanese floral print. The flip case design with the built-in kickstand allows you to view your Kindle hands-free, and the design of the case allows for complete access to all of the device features. The built-in frame securely keeps your Kindle inside the case, and pockets lined in the interior offers room for storage. Hurry and go order a *Cherry Blossom Flip Case* for your Kindle during our pre-sale to protect your Kindle as soon as possible. And other Kindle owners no worries, stay tuned for cases for your Kindle.

*JAVOedge Cherry Blossom Flip Case in Twilight Purple for Kindle*










*JAVOedge Cherry Blossom Flip Case in Ocean Blue for Kindle*


----------



## ErinLindsey

What's going to be available for the Fire?  

I just found out that I'm getting a Fire (yay dad!) and I need a cover for it, and I've liked all the JAVOedge covers I've bought before. Kind of hoping there will be something for the Fire from your company. Preferably something that holds the Fire like the JAVOedge covers do for the previous Kindles...not something that the Fire clips/snaps into, which is mostly what I've been seeing advertised from other companies. I dont like, or trust something that you have to snap the Fire into. 

Flip style, please!


----------



## Javoedge

ErinLindsey said:


> What's going to be available for the Fire?
> 
> I just found out that I'm getting a Fire (yay dad!) and I need a cover for it, and I've liked all the JAVOedge covers I've bought before. Kind of hoping there will be something for the Fire from your company. Preferably something that holds the Fire like the JAVOedge covers do for the previous Kindles...not something that the Fire clips/snaps into, which is mostly what I've been seeing advertised from other companies. I dont like, or trust something that you have to snap the Fire into.
> 
> Flip style, please!


Happy to hear that you'll be getting Kindle! We will be making Flip Cases for the Kindle Fire. We'll keep this thread and our Facebook updated with news and pre-sales, so check back in periodically.


----------



## ErinLindsey

Hopefully you'll have Fire covers by this week. I can only afford to buy one cover this time around, and if there arent any JAVOedge covers available, I'm going to probably end up going with the Amazon cover (that I dont like because it looks like the Fire clips into it) I really dont want a boring Amazon cover. 

If you have covers for the Fire, I hope they've got some cool looking fabrics.


----------



## Raffeer

Erin me too.


----------



## Javoedge

ErinLindsey said:


> Hopefully you'll have Fire covers by this week. I can only afford to buy one cover this time around, and if there arent any JAVOedge covers available, I'm going to probably end up going with the Amazon cover (that I dont like because it looks like the Fire clips into it) I really dont want a boring Amazon cover.
> 
> If you have covers for the Fire, I hope they've got some cool looking fabrics.


If you did want to risk having your Fire naked for a bit after you receive it, we should be receiving sleeves for them in the next couple of weeks, and then cases. We're sorry for the wait and inconvenience.


----------



## ErinLindsey

I might wait a little bit for a cover. My poor Fire will have to sit and smoulder on my desk for a bit. 

Kind of hoping the generic cover that I got for my Kobo will fit the Fire temporarily. I have problems with my hands from MS (right hand is partially numb right now) and I'm always worried that I'm going to drop something.


----------



## Sunshine22

Can you tell me what cases will first be offered for the Kindle Touch?  Specifically, I'm hoping for the flip Case, either cocoa cherry blossom or one of the poppy flip covers .  I understand it will be awhile, but am willing to wait if I knew these would be available.

Thank you!


----------



## Javoedge

Sunshine22 said:


> Can you tell me what cases will first be offered for the Kindle Touch? Specifically, I'm hoping for the flip Case, either cocoa cherry blossom or one of the poppy flip covers . I understand it will be awhile, but am willing to wait if I knew these would be available.
> 
> Thank you!


We know that's inconvenient to have to keep your Kindle Touch uncovered for so long, so thanks for understanding the wait time. We will be making Flip Cases for the Kindle Touch in our older patterns, which includes the Cherry Blossom. They should be ready in a few weeks at around the start of December.


----------



## ErinLindsey

Too long to wait. 

I ended up buying something else.

Still want a JAVOedge cover, hope my dad gives me some Xmas money.


----------



## Javoedge

ErinLindsey said:


> Too long to wait.
> 
> I ended up buying something else.
> 
> Still want a JAVOedge cover, hope my dad gives me some Xmas money.


We're glad to hear that you did end up getting a case to protect your new Fire, and that it's not unprotected anymore. Maybe sometime in the future you will be able to get one of our Fire Cases.


----------



## Javoedge

Kindle Touch/2011 Flex Sleeves!

Hey Kindle Touch owners, we just got in our first batch of Touch products today! We're starting with the Flex Sleeves, but if you're not a huge fan of the Sleeves, no worries because we'll be getting in other cases in the next few weeks. Also Fire owners your products are not too far behind! Thanks for being so patient everyone, we really appreciate it!

*Kindle 2011/Touch Flex Sleeves*

Our *Flex Sleeves* combines the portable protection of a sleeve with a viewing stand. Strategically placed magnets within the Sleeve allows you to fold it up in a secure viewing stand. Once folded up into a viewing stand, the Kindle can be viewed hands-free. The soft material in the interior protects the Kindle's screen without scratching it. And the magnetic closure gives you hassle-free access to your Kindle, while keeping it safely inside the sleeve when being carried around. The Flex Sleeve fits both the Kindle 2011 and Kindle Touch.

Our Flex Sleeves comes in the following patterns: Purple Austin Purple or Austin Grey,  Denim Strawberry,  Paisley, Flora, and 
 Fish


----------



## drenee

That is a great design.  
deb


----------



## VictoriaP

drenee said:


> That is a great design.
> deb


It really is a spectacular design--I have something similar to use my iPad and keyboard with. Kudos for JavoEdge for making something very useful instead of going with just a basic sleeve design.

But those fabric choices are really uninspiring to me. Any chance of a leather or of the poppy fabric used on some of the K3 & iPad cases/sleeves?


----------



## Vet

I didn't know they had matching keyboard cases. Thanks!


----------



## Javoedge

drenee said:


> That is a great design.
> deb


Thanks deb!


----------



## Javoedge

VictoriaP said:


> It really is a spectacular design--I have something similar to use my iPad and keyboard with. Kudos for JavoEdge for making something very useful instead of going with just a basic sleeve design.
> 
> But those fabric choices are really uninspiring to me. Any chance of a leather or of the poppy fabric used on some of the K3 & iPad cases/sleeves?


Hi VictoriaP, thanks for the compliment on our Flex Sleeve design!
We will have to see how popular the Flex Sleeves are before we expand into other materials and patterns. In any case, we will let our boss know that there is interest for our Flex Sleeves to be produced in other materials than the fabric ones that we have right now. We'll see how the Flex Sleeves do this holiday season and we'll see what happens.


----------



## Javoedge

Hey Kindle Fire owners, we just wanted to let you guys know that pre-orders for Fire Flip Cases should be happening by the end of this week. Thanks so much for being patient with us!

P.S. We're having a 500 Thanks Giveaway at our FB if anybody wanted to enter.


----------



## Jane917

I am hoping for the cherry blossom book case or poppy book case for my Fire! I have it temporarily in my K2 cherry blossom book case.....a little cumbersome, but at least protective when I am out. I also have a flip case for my K2, but I like the bookcase better. In fact, I don't even have a K2 anymore, just the cases!


----------



## Addie

I agree. Those sleeves are wonderfully designed!


----------



## Javoedge

Jane917 said:


> I am hoping for the cherry blossom book case or poppy book case for my Fire! I have it temporarily in my K2 cherry blossom book case.....a little cumbersome, but at least protective when I am out. I also have a flip case for my K2, but I like the bookcase better. In fact, I don't even have a K2 anymore, just the cases!


Hi Jane917,
We will have our Flip Cases ready for pre-sale first and then Book Cases. Both styles will come in the Cherry Blossom Patterns, but unfortunately we will not have the Poppy Patterns for either the Flip or Book Cases yet, we might have them in the future once we get more Poppy Fabric. Hope the news isn't too disappointing.


----------



## Javoedge

Kindle Fire Flip Case pre-orders have started! We've started the pre-orders for Kindle Fire Flip Cases, the list below is just the 1st half of the Flip Cases. The 2nd half of the Flip Cases will be ready for pre-orders in the next few days. The Book Case Style is not far behind, so if you prefer that style just wait a week or two for the updated Book Cases.

Ocean Blue Cherry Blossom Fire Flip Case



Tweed Kindle Fire Flip Case



Purple Austin Kindle Fire Flip Case



Grey Austin Kindle Fire Flip Case



Whimsical Paisley Kindle Fire Flip Case



Denim Strawberry Kindle Fire Flip Case



Wine Glass Kindle Fire Flip Case

​


----------



## Jane917

Will more colors be coming out in the cherry blossom cases......although the ocean blue is looking mighty pretty to me.


----------



## Javoedge

Jane917 said:


> Will more colors be coming out in the cherry blossom cases......although the ocean blue is looking mighty pretty to me.


We actually just got the Cocoa and Twilight Cherry Blossoms Cases up for pre-sale. Twilight Cherry Blossom Flip Cases and Cocoa Cherry Blossom Flip Case


----------



## Javoedge

We've got the rest of the Cherry Blossom Colors for the Kindle Fire ready for pre-order! We've still got more coming, and we'll announce them as they arrive. So, stay tuned!

Twilight Purple Cherry Blossom Flip Case



Cocoa Cherry Blossom Flip Case


----------



## Javoedge

Flora Kindle Fire Flip Cases and Brown Lumberjack Kindle Fire Cases are now available!


----------



## Raffeer

The Fire flip cases do allow the device to be used in both portrait (vertical) and landscape (horizontal) views right? They seem only to be in portrait  in the illustrations.


----------



## Jane917

On the Javoedge website, I do not see the option to preorder the cocoa cherry blossom flipcase. Is there a secret I am missing?


----------



## Javoedge

Jane917 said:


> On the Javoedge website, I do not see the option to preorder the cocoa cherry blossom flipcase. Is there a secret I am missing?


Hm..... that is very strange, there should be no reason why it can't be added into a cart. We'll try to fix this ASAP, try the link again later. Super, sorry about this malfunction.


----------



## Javoedge

Raffeer said:


> The Fire flip cases do allow the device to be used in both portrait (vertical) and landscape (horizontal) views right? They seem only to be in portrait in the illustrations.


The Flip Case will only let you view your Fire in the portrait view, we will have the Flex Sleeve soon which will let you view your Fire in both the portrait and landscape views. As of right now our Axis Cases will not be released until next year. So the choices are our Flip Cases (vertical position), Book Cases which will be ready for pre-sales in the next week or two (horizontal position), or the Flex Sleeves which is a sleeve but will let you view your Fire hands-free in both the vertical and horizontal positions.


----------



## Andra

I have a case on my Fire right now that will let me use it landscape hands-free and it's driving me crazy.  I would love to see you modify your kickstand so the Fire could be used either direction.  You know, like those older picture frames that had a stand on the back so you could set it either direction.
I know that your flex sleeve will allow this, but I want a case, not a sleeve.
Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## Javoedge

Andra said:


> I have a case on my Fire right now that will let me use it landscape hands-free and it's driving me crazy. I would love to see you modify your kickstand so the Fire could be used either direction. You know, like those older picture frames that had a stand on the back so you could set it either direction.
> I know that your flex sleeve will allow this, but I want a case, not a sleeve.
> Thank you for your consideration.


Thanks for the feedback and also for the suggestion, we might consider changing the design of the kickstand in the future, like we did for the Book Case to suit the needs of the users more. In case you are interested at all, we will have the Axis Case for the Fire available sometime next year. The case design will be like our iPad 2 Axis Cases and will let you view your Fire hands-free in both the vertical and horizontal positions, due to a rotatable back cover.


----------



## Jane917

Javoedge said:


> Hm..... that is very strange, there should be no reason why it can't be added into a cart. We'll try to fix this ASAP, try the link again later. Super, sorry about this malfunction.


The ocean blue flipcase has a big Order Now right next to the picture, but the brown cherry blossom does not show that option.


----------



## Andra

Javoedge said:


> Thanks for the feedback and also for the suggestion, we might consider changing the design of the kickstand in the future, like we did for the Book Case to suit the needs of the users more. In case you are interested at all, we will have the Axis Case for the Fire available sometime next year. The case design will be like our iPad 2 Axis Cases and will let you view your Fire hands-free in both the vertical and horizontal positions, due to a rotatable back cover.


I saw the Axis cases on your website, but the photos don't clearly illustrate how the cover rotates. Any chance you have some better photos?


----------



## Javoedge

Andra said:


> I saw the Axis cases on your website, but the photos don't clearly illustrate how the cover rotates. Any chance you have some better photos?


Here is a video for reference: http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=142697189161426

Larry Greenberg, shows how the iPad 2 can be used in both the horizontal and vertical positions at around 2:20. Hopefully, this will give you a general idea of how the Axis Case works.


----------



## Javoedge

Jane917 said:


> The ocean blue flipcase has a big Order Now right next to the picture, but the brown cherry blossom does not show that option.


The Cocoa Cherry Blossom Flip Case should now be able to be added. Sorry, for the inconvenience.


----------



## Andra

Javoedge said:


> Here is a video for reference: http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=142697189161426
> 
> Larry Greenberg, shows how the iPad 2 can be used in both the horizontal and vertical positions at around 2:20. Hopefully, this will give you a general idea of how the Axis Case works.


That is VERY helpful. Thank you! I think that one of those in the paisley pattern is going on my wish list for later on.


----------



## Javoedge

Kindle Fire Flex Sleeves ready for pre-orders!

If you're looking for a way to view your Kindle Fire in both the horizontal and vertical positions, consider our Flex Sleeves. Our Flex Sleeves combines the portable protection of a sleeve with a viewing stand. Strategically placed magnets within the sleeve lets you fold it up into a viewing stand, and once folded into one the Fire can be viewed in both the horizontal and vertical positions. The sleeves are available in *Purple Austin*, *Grey Austin*, or *Whimiscal Paisley*. If you wanted to learn more about how the Flex Sleeves work, watch this *video review* by Larry Greenberg.

*Purple Austin Flex Sleeve*



*Grey Austin Flex Sleeve*



*Whimsical Paisley Flex Sleeve*


----------



## pawsplus

When I go to your website and select the Kindle Touch all I get are sleeves. 

Is THIS http://www.javoedge.com/store/e-reader/amazon/kindle-2011/amazon-kindle-2011-cherry-blossom-flip-case-ocean-blue-amazon-kindle-2011 available for the Touch? Or does anything that works w/ the new regular Kindle also work w/ the Touch? Or what?

Thanks!


----------



## Javoedge

pawsplus said:


> When I go to your website and select the Kindle Touch all I get are sleeves.
> 
> Is THIS http://www.javoedge.com/store/e-reader/amazon/kindle-2011/amazon-kindle-2011-cherry-blossom-flip-case-ocean-blue-amazon-kindle-2011 available for the Touch? Or does anything that works w/ the new regular Kindle also work w/ the Touch? Or what?
> 
> Thanks!


Right now all we have available for the Kindle Touch are the Flex Sleeves. Flip and Book Cases for the Touch will be available sometime in the next couple of weeks. The Kindle Touch Book and Flip Cases will be available in the Cherry Blossom Pattern. When the Kindle Touch items become available for pre-orders we will post the information ASAP.


----------



## pawsplus

Javoedge said:


> Right now all we have available for the Kindle Touch are the Flex Sleeves. Flip and Book Cases for the Touch will be available sometime in the next couple of weeks. The Kindle Touch Book and Flip Cases will be available in the Cherry Blossom Pattern. When the Kindle Touch items become available for pre-orders we will post the information ASAP.


OK -- thanks. Red cherry blossom? If you're going to have that in the regular non-flip cover, I'll just wait for that.


----------



## Javoedge

pawsplus said:


> OK -- thanks. Red cherry blossom? If you're going to have that in the regular non-flip cover, I'll just wait for that.


We don't make the Cherry Blossom in the red color. The Flip and Book Cases will come in Ocean Blue, Purple, and Cocoa.


----------



## Andra

Javoedge said:


> We don't make the Cherry Blossom in the red color. The Flip and Book Cases will come in Ocean Blue, Purple, and Cocoa.


At one time you did 
I have a red cherry blossom flip case for my K2.


----------



## Javoedge

Andra said:


> At one time you did
> I have a red cherry blossom flip case for my K2.


We did at one time, but the Red Cherry Blossom was never as popular as we had hoped that it would be, so we won't be bring it back far as we know.


----------



## pawsplus

Oh.    That's disappointing--the red is the one I love!  Red = cherries after all.


----------



## leigh7911

The ad that sometimes rotates to the top of the KB screen shows the red one. It also shows a coupon code that's expired though, so I suspect it's a little old. Ah well!


----------



## Javoedge

Hey everyone our Kindle Fire Book Case Stands are ready!

For the Fire we updated the Book Case so that you are able to use your Fire hands-free in the horizontal position. The back cover of the Fire Book Case folds into a stand, and the extra secure flap with the built-in frame keeps the Fire in at all times. Come take a look at the large selection of Fire Book Cases and take your pick. There are more patterns to come, so be on the look out for them! Don't forget that we also have Flip Cases available, and also the Flex Sleeves for those who want to view the Fire in both the horizontal and vertical positions.

Book Case Stands

Charcoal Stone










Charcoal Dusk










Twilight Purple Cherry Blossom










Ocean Blue Cherry Blossom










Cocoa Cherry Blossom










Editor 










Tweed










Flora










Brown Lumberjack










Black Lumberjack










Grey Austin










Purple Austin










Whimsical Paisley










Denim Strawberry










Wine Glass


----------



## Javoedge

leigh7911 said:


> The ad that sometimes rotates to the top of the KB screen shows the red one. It also shows a coupon code that's expired though, so I suspect it's a little old. Ah well!


Oh yikes, that is quite old, we only have the Red Cherry Blossom Pattern available for the older Kindle models. We should try and change that.


----------



## Javoedge

Kindle Touch Cases are now ready in our Whimiscal patterns in both the Flip and Book Case Styles! The Cherry Blossom patterns are not far behind, so keep a eye out for them.

Kindle Touch Fish Flip Case 



Kindle Touch Book Case



Kindle Touch Flora Flip Case



Kindle Touch Flora Book Case



Kindle Touch Whimiscal Paisley Flip Case



Kindle Touch Whimiscal Paisley Book Case



Kindle Touch Denim Strawberry Flip Case



Kindle Touch Denim Strawberry Book Case



Kindle Touch Vegetable Flip Case



Kindle Touch Wine Glass Flip Case



kindle Touch Wine Glass Book Case


----------



## lindnet

Any chance you'll be coming out with more of a regular sleeve for the basic 2011 Kindle?  I love some of your fabrics, but I am not really a fan of the flex sleeve.  I'd rather have something with more padding and less magnets.

You already have several cover styles and probably aren't planning more, but it never hurts to ask, right?


----------



## nunzia56

Hi,
I'm new to Kindle and am searching for a case. I like the Javoedge designs, but wonder about the materials they are made with. Are these made of fabric or vinyl? What is the inside made of as well?


----------



## Javoedge

lindnet said:


> Any chance you'll be coming out with more of a regular sleeve for the basic 2011 Kindle? I love some of your fabrics, but I am not really a fan of the flex sleeve. I'd rather have something with more padding and less magnets.
> 
> You already have several cover styles and probably aren't planning more, but it never hurts to ask, right?


We love it when our customers have requests for us  But unfortunately it is highly doubtful that we will release a plain sleeve in the near future, but we'll let our boss/production team know about this request and maybe it could happen.


----------



## Javoedge

nunzia56 said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to Kindle and am searching for a case. I like the Javoedge designs, but wonder about the materials they are made with. Are these made of fabric or vinyl? What is the inside made of as well?


Most of our cases are made with synthetic fabrics, but there a few patterns that are made with different materials. So if there is a specific pattern that you are interested in, let us know and we'd be more then happy find out. We also have a couple of patterns that have been coated or treated so that the case is more resistant to stains and safer to clean. The inside of the cases are padded and lined with soft fabric so that it won't scratch up the device's screen. Hope this helps! If you have any questions about a specific pattern let us know!


----------



## jconc1941

these look like great cases!


----------



## Javoedge

jconc1941 said:


> these look like great cases!


Thanks!


----------



## shamrock300

Hi.  Do you have a guess as to when the Cherry Blossom patterns will be available for the Kindle Touch?  It's my favorite pattern and  I'm trying to decide whether to wait.  Thanks.


----------



## Javoedge

shamrock300 said:


> Hi. Do you have a guess as to when the Cherry Blossom patterns will be available for the Kindle Touch? It's my favorite pattern and I'm trying to decide whether to wait. Thanks.


It should be available at the start of next week. We'll post pictures and information as soon as they are available.


----------



## Sienna_98

I would love to see an Evening Bloom (black) flip cover for the Kindle Touch!  Any chance of that happening soon? I already have the Cherry blossom on my old K2.  It's been a great cover, both functional and durable.


----------



## Javoedge

Sienna_98 said:


> I would love to see an Evening Bloom (black) flip cover for the Kindle Touch! Any chance of that happening soon? I already have the Cherry blossom on my old K2. It's been a great cover, both functional and durable.


As of right now we have no other Kindle Touch Cases in the work, but we'll definitely let the boss know that there is interest for Evening Bloom Kindle Touch Cases and hopefully we'll get some later this year.


----------



## Andra

I am impatiently waiting on the Axis cases for the Kindle Fire.  Any idea how long it will be before those are available?


----------



## madisonmama

You mention kindle touch flip and book cases are not far behind for cherry blossom, but what about Flex sleeve?  Also, what is the weight of each kind of case or how can I find that out? Amazon has shipping weight but that's not always accurate from what I've found.


----------



## Javoedge

madisonmama said:


> You mention kindle touch flip and book cases are not far behind for cherry blossom, but what about Flex sleeve? Also, what is the weight of each kind of case or how can I find that out? Amazon has shipping weight but that's not always accurate from what I've found.


Sorry for the delayed response!

Our Cherry Blossom Flip and Book Cases for Kindle Touch should be available sometime next week (it took us longer than we expected to receive them). As of right now we have no plans to make the Flex Sleeves in the Cherry Blossom Pattern. But we did sell a good amount in the last month or so, and we're hoping to get feedback on them. And if the feedback involves requests for sleeves in other patterns, we'll most likely produce more in additional patterns. So, as of right now we can't guarantee anything, but we're more than happy to tell our boss/design team about your request.

To find out the weight of each case you can always email our customer service representative, or just ask us here. The customer service email is: [email protected]

Generally speaking our Kindle Touch Book and Flip Cases are about 6-7 ounces, and Touch Flex Sleeves are 6 ounces. Feel free to ask about a specific case here, or through email.

Hope we were able to answer most of your questions!


----------



## Sunshine22

Can you tell me if the Cocoa cherry blossom will be one of the options for the Touch flip case?  I noticed only the blue and purple cherry blossom cases were made available for the kindle 4, not the Cocoa color.  

I've been (impatiently...) waiting to see the choices for the cherry blossom flip covers for the touch, and if the cocoa is not an option, I need to decide on something else.

Thank you!


----------



## Javoedge

Sunshine22 said:


> Can you tell me if the Cocoa cherry blossom will be one of the options for the Touch flip case? I noticed only the blue and purple cherry blossom cases were made available for the kindle 4, not the Cocoa color.
> 
> I've been (impatiently...) waiting to see the choices for the cherry blossom flip covers for the touch, and if the cocoa is not an option, I need to decide on something else.
> 
> Thank you!


We will have the Cocoa Cherry Blossom Flip Case for the Kindle Touch. We'll post the information as soon as they are available! And thanks for waiting!


----------



## Andra

You skipped my question - 

I am impatiently waiting on the Axis cases for the Kindle Fire.  Any idea how long it will be before those are available?


----------



## Sunshine22

Javoedge said:


> We will have the Cocoa Cherry Blossom Flip Case for the Kindle Touch. We'll post the information as soon as they are available! And thanks for waiting!


This is great news, thanks!

And your flip cases are worth the wait.


----------



## Javoedge

Andra said:


> You skipped my question -
> 
> I am impatiently waiting on the Axis cases for the Kindle Fire. Any idea how long it will be before those are available?


Sorry about that, Andra! Unfortunately, our Axis Cases for the Fire will not be available until around Spring time.


----------



## Javoedge

Karmat said:


> Really nice cases


Thanks!


----------



## Javoedge

We just wanted to pop in and tell everyone that we now have our Cherry Blossom Kindle Touch Cases ready on Amazon. We'll make an official announcement with pictures, links, etc. later this week, but we just thought that we would tell you guys, because some of you have been waiting for a long time for them! Like we said, we'll be back later to officially announce them, but if you're ready now go ahead and pre-order yours today!


----------



## Javoedge

Sunshine22 said:


> This is great news, thanks!
> 
> And your flip cases are worth the wait.


Here is the link to the Cocoa Cherry Blossom Kindle Touch Flip Cases which are ready for pre-sales on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/JAVOedge-Cherry-Blossom-Amazon-Kindle/dp/B006PKZXBA/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1326758724&sr=8-16


----------



## Sunshine22

Javoedge said:


> Here is the link to the Cocoa Cherry Blossom Kindle Touch Flip Cases which are ready for pre-sales on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/JAVOedge-Cherry-Blossom-Amazon-Kindle/dp/B006PKZXBA/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1326758724&sr=8-16


I just ordered on Amazon... Thank you!!


----------



## Javoedge

Sunshine22 said:


> I just ordered on Amazon... Thank you!!


You're welcome! Thanks again for being so patient about the wait time!


----------



## Andra

Javoedge said:


> Sorry about that, Andra! Unfortunately, our Axis Cases for the Fire will not be available until around Spring time.


Hopefully that's Spring as in March - I can probably make it another month or so with what I have now.
Thank you!


----------



## Javoedge

Andra said:


> Hopefully that's Spring as in March - I can probably make it another month or so with what I have now.
> Thank you!


Yes that would be March 2012 of this year. We'll keep everyone updated with production updates as we get them.


----------



## madisonmama

Sorry if this has been asked recently, but are the flex sleeves compatible with gelaskins?


----------



## Javoedge

madisonmama said:


> Sorry if this has been asked recently, but are the flex sleeves compatible with gelaskins?


Our Flex Sleeves are not meant to be used with any other cases/skins/covers for the iPad.


----------



## madisonmama

Javoedge said:


> Our Flex Sleeves are not meant to be used with any other cases/skins/covers for the iPad.


What about Kindle Touch?


----------



## Javoedge

madisonmama said:


> What about Kindle Touch?


None of our Flex Sleeves are meant to be used with any other cases, covers, or sleeves. The Flex Sleeves are padded to provide protection for either the iPad or Kindle (depending on the Flex Sleeve that you purchase).


----------



## stacydan

Just ordered a purple croc flip, I really wanted the blue but didn't see it offered in the flip.  I hope its a deep purple the picture looked pretty


Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Andra

Any news on the Axis cases for the Fire??


----------



## Javoedge

Andra said:


> Any news on the Axis cases for the Fire??


Hi Andra, we are unsure of the exact day that the Kindle Fire Axis Cases will be available, but we are hoping that everything will be ready by the end of next week.


----------



## Javoedge

Our Kindle Fire Axis Cases are ready for pre-orders! We know that you guys have been waiting for them for a while and we want to thank you for being so patient, but now they're ready for pre-orders! Our Kindle Fire Axis Cases allows you to view your Fire hands-free in both the horizontal and vertical positions thanks to the Axis Case design.

The Axis Cases are available in the following patterns: Cherry Blossom Poppy, Tweed, Whimiscal Paisley, Lumberjack, and Flora.





Ocean Blue Cherry Blossom, Twilight Purple Cherry Blossom, Cocoa Cherry Blossom



Plum Purple Poppy, Sky Blue Poppy, Sunny Yellow Poppy, Red Tangerine Poppy



Brown Lumberjack



Tweed 



Whimiscal Paisley



Flora


----------



## Javoedge

Our *Kindle Fire Axis Cases* are now ready to be shipped, so go ahead and *order yours* today!


----------



## Andra

I just ordered my Axis case for my Fire!!
Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## Javoedge

Andra said:


> I just ordered my Axis case for my Fire!!
> Thanks for keeping us posted.


You're welcome! And thanks for waiting around for us. We hope that you love your new Axis Case and that it was worth the wait!


----------



## pawsplus

Wish you made the Tweed for the Touch.


----------



## Javoedge

pawsplus said:


> Wish you made the Tweed for the Touch.


Thanks for the suggestion. We doubt that we will be expanding our Kindle Touch line anytime soon, but we will let our boss know that there is interest in other patterns for the Kindle Touch and maybe we will see what happens.


----------



## Javoedge

By popular demand we added the Poppy pattern to our Kindle Fire line in the book case stand style. The book case stand design allows the Fire to be propped up so that it can be viewed hands-free in the horizontal position. The design includes cutouts so that all the ports can be accessed giving you complete access to all of the device features. The built-in frame keeps your Fire safely inside the case at all times and pockets that are lined in the padded interior offers storage room for essential on-the-go documents. Add a burst of color to your Kindle Fire with our Poppy Kindle Fire Book Case Stands.

Poppy Kindle Fire Book Case Stands in Sky Blue, Red Tangerine, Plum Purple



P.S. If you're not a huge fan of the book case stand style and want to be able to view your Fire in both the horizontal and vertical positions, check out our Kindle Fire Poppy Axis Cases.

Poppy Kindle Fire Axis Cases


----------



## Javoedge

Hi everyone! Just a reminder that we do have a Kindle discount code for 15% off. The discount code is: kindlebd10 

The discount works only on our website, so head over to our site and browse around to get yourself a great deal! And remember that Mother's Day is a little over a week away, so now's the perfect time to save yourself some money with our discount code while buying your mom the perfect case for her Kindle.


----------



## Javoedge

Just writing a quick post about a few great deals that we've got going on over at our Amazon Store Front! We found a few Kindle Keyboard Cases that we need to get rid of so we gave them a huge discount. We cut the prices on our Editor Book Cases, Saddle Mimo Flip Cases, and Basketball Flip and Book Cases. Go take a look!

Editor Book Case for Kindle Keyboard



Saddle Mimo Flip Case for Kindle Keyboard



Basketball Flip Case for Kindle Keyboard



Basketball Book Case for Kindle Keyboard


----------



## Javoedge

Do you need a good deal on a Kindle Case? We've added a bunch of Kindle Fire, Kindle Touch, and Kindle KeyboardCases onto our Sales Pages. Come take a look to find yourself a new case for your Kindle at a great price! And don't forget to use our site exclusive discount:	kindlebd10 to save yourself even more money while checking out!

Kindle Fire Sales Page



Kindle Touch Sales Pages



Kindle Keyboard Sales Page


----------



## Javoedge

Good news! We now offer free shipping within the continental U.S. on orders of $50 or more. Discount: FREESHIP12

The only restrictions are that we don't offer free shipping to Alaska or Hawaii and the free shipping discount can not be combined with any other discounts. Feel free to ask us any questions that you might have about our new free shipping discount.


----------



## Javoedge

Kindle Paperwhite Flip Cases and Kindle Fire HD (7") Folio Cases are now available!

Our Kindle Paperwhite Flip Cases are available in the following patters and colors: Twilight Purple Cherry Blossom, Ocean Blue Cherry Blossom,  Sky Blue Poppy, Brown Fleur, and Blue Fleur.










Our Kindle Fire HD (7") Folio Cases come in the following patterns and colors: Black Bold, Turquoise Bold, Twilight Purple Cherry Blossom, and Sky Blue Poppy.


----------



## telracs

YIPEE!  I've been hoping for your flip cases for the PWs!  except....  why did you do away with the slip in system and go with just 4 straps?  I'm worried that's not secure enough.


----------



## Javoedge

telracs said:


> YIPEE! I've been hoping for your flip cases for the PWs! except.... why did you do away with the slip in system and go with just 4 straps? I'm worried that's not secure enough.


Thanks for your feedback! We just thought that from a design stand-point our flip cases could use an update, so we changed up the frame for the elastic straps. The straps are definitely tight enough to securely hold in the Paperwhite inside the case at all times. And so far we haven't gotten any complaints from customers about the elastic straps being too lose. If you do choose to buy a case from us, but don't find that the straps are secure enough you can always return it within 30 days of purchase. Thanks again for your feedback!


----------



## telracs

Javoedge said:


> Thanks for your feedback! We just thought that from a design stand-point our flip cases could use an update, so we changed up the frame for the elastic straps. The straps are definitely tight enough to securely hold in the Paperwhite inside the case at all times. And so far we haven't gotten any complaints from customers about the elastic straps being too lose. If you do choose to buy a case from us, but don't find that the straps are secure enough you can always return it within 30 days of purchase. Thanks again for your feedback!


i'm weird, but i think the straps are just ugly. i like having the entire kindle covered, and i find the diagonal straps are more distracting.

sigh.... now i have to figure out if my desire for a flip case is greater than my dislike of the straps.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've never been a fan of corner straps, either. I'm sure they're much easier to construct.

By the way, when I go to the JAVOedge page for the Kindle HD8.9 page, I get products for the iPad?
http://www.javoedge.com/store/amazon-kindle/kindle-fire-hd-89

Betsy


----------



## telracs

gotta admit, i really like the purple cherry blossom and the fact that your covers have a pocket for stuff, but those straps are a deal breaker.  the 1/2 black 1/2 white just does not work for me. 

oh well,if you ever go back to the old design which covers the whole kindle, i'm in.... and honestly, i'd be willing to pay a bit more for one of those.


----------



## ErinLindsey

guess I wont be getting any new Javoedge covers if they've started using straps instead of the slip-in system.  

Straps are ugly, and I dont think they're as protective as the slip-in system. 

Guess Javoedge decided to go cheap on producing their cases.


----------



## mistyd107

I like the fact that you have included the sleep/ wake function. I'm undecided on the corners. My question/concern is are the fabric covers easy to keep clean


----------



## Javoedge

telracs said:


> gotta admit, i really like the purple cherry blossom and the fact that your covers have a pocket for stuff, but those straps are a deal breaker. the 1/2 black 1/2 white just does not work for me.
> 
> oh well,if you ever go back to the old design which covers the whole kindle, i'm in.... and honestly, i'd be willing to pay a bit more for one of those.


Thanks for your feedback and for letting us know your thoughts and concerns about the straps! We'll pass along the feedback to our boss and hopefully he'll take it into consideration when working with our design team for future cases.


----------



## Javoedge

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've never been a fan of corner straps, either. I'm sure they're much easier to construct.
> 
> By the way, when I go to the JAVOedge page for the Kindle HD8.9 page, I get products for the iPad?
> http://www.javoedge.com/store/amazon-kindle/kindle-fire-hd-89
> 
> Betsy


The products for the iPad show up because the Flex Sleeves also happen to fit the Kindle HD 8.9". We should have HD 8.9" cases out in a few weeks.


----------



## Javoedge

mistyd107 said:


> I like the fact that you have included the sleep/ wake function. I'm undecided on the corners. My question/concern is are the fabric covers easy to keep clean


It all depends on the pattern/case that you choose. Some cases are easier to take care of than others because of the different materials that are used for the different patterns. For example the Poppy pattern is composed of coated canvas material, so cleaning the whole case is easy and safe. While the Cherry Blossom pattern is composed solely of fabric and isn't treated or coated with anything, so cleaning it can be a bit tricky. If there's a specific case that you want to know more about, let us know here, or write us an email at [email protected]


----------



## Javoedge

ErinLindsey said:


> guess I wont be getting any new Javoedge covers if they've started using straps instead of the slip-in system.
> 
> Straps are ugly, and I dont think they're as protective as the slip-in system.
> 
> Guess Javoedge decided to go cheap on producing their cases.


We're sorry to hear that, but thanks for letting us know that the straps maybe weren't the best way to go. We'll pass along the feedback to our boss and he should take this into consideration when designing cases in the future.


----------



## mistyd107

Javoedge said:


> It all depends on the pattern/case that you choose. Some cases are easier to take care of than others because of the different materials that are used for the different patterns. For example the Poppy pattern is composed of coated canvas material, so cleaning the whole case is easy and safe. While the Cherry Blossom pattern is composed solely of fabric and isn't treated or coated with anything, so cleaning it can be a bit tricky. If there's a specific case that you want to know more about, let us know here, or write us an email at [email protected]


I'm thinking about the blue Fluer Flip Case possibly or blue poppy


----------



## Javoedge

mistyd107 said:


> I'm thinking about the blue Fluer Flip Case possibly or blue poppy


Between the two cases, in our opinion the Poppy case is easier to take care of. It's just a bit easier to clean because because the canvas material of the case has been treated, so cleaning it is safe and easy. The fabric material of the Fleur case hasn't been treated with anything so it can be a bit of pain to clean up if you get it dirty.


----------



## mistyd107

Javoedge said:


> Between the two cases, in our opinion the Poppy case is easier to take care of. It's just a bit easier to clean because because the canvas material of the case has been treated, so cleaning it is safe and easy. The fabric material of the Fleur case hasn't been treated with anything so it can be a bit of pain to clean up if you get it dirty.


thank you very much btw is there still a kindleboards discount active


----------



## Javoedge

mistyd107 said:


> thank you very much btw is there still a kindleboards discount active


You're welcome. There is a 15% off discount code that can be used on our site. The code is: kindlebd10


----------



## mistyd107

I just placed an order for two flip covers for my paperwhite I  tried to apply the kindleboard discount and the free shipping. It would not allow me to do this is that correct? Its fine if combining is not allowed I just wanted to make sure its not a glitch.


----------



## jheydt

I just ordered a case yesterday prior to seeing this thread so paid full price plus shipping - bummer!!!!!!!

John


----------



## Javoedge

mistyd107 said:


> I just placed an order for two flip covers for my paperwhite I tried to apply the kindleboard discount and the free shipping. It would not allow me to do this is that correct? Its fine if combining is not allowed I just wanted to make sure its not a glitch.


Unfortunately, discounts can not be combined on our site.


----------



## mistyd107

my flip covers arrived the same day as my paperwhite and I like them and will use them but I will admit after using both styles of the javoedge flip I do prefer the older slip/sleeve style.


----------



## Javoedge

mistyd107 said:


> my flip covers arrived the same day as my paperwhite and I like them and will use them but I will admit after using both styles of the javoedge flip I do prefer the older slip/sleeve style.


Thanks for the feedback. We will definitely let our boss know that he should reconsider going back to the frame design in the cases.


----------



## telracs

Javoedge said:


> Thanks for the feedback. We will definitely let our boss know that he should reconsider going back to the frame design in the cases.


thanks for that, i really want a flip cover, and i really want a javoedge, but not with those straps.

i'll donate some chocolate if it'll get the covers redone...


----------



## mistyd107

Javoedge said:


> Thanks for the feedback. We will definitely let our boss know that he should reconsider going back to the frame design in the cases.


----------



## mistyd107

Javoedge said:


> Thanks for the feedback. We will definitely let our boss know that he should reconsider going back to the frame design in the cases.


thank you!! I do like the flips and typically have no issue with corners. I just feel more secure when its encased in the frame. maybe with time that will change,I' m not surer though


----------



## Javoedge

Thanks for all the feedback here and on FB about the frame vs. elastic straps in our cases. After receiving your comments and feedback we are seriously considering going back the frame. We can’t guarantee anything at the moment, but we just wanted to pop into let you guys know that there is a strong possibility of going back the previous design thanks to all the feedback/comment. We’ll of course keep you guys in the loop and update with more information in the future.


----------



## telracs

Javoedge said:


> Thanks for all the feedback here and on FB about the frame vs. elastic straps in our cases. After receiving your comments and feedback we are seriously considering going back the frame. We can't guarantee anything at the moment, but we just wanted to pop into let you guys know that there is a strong possibility of going back the previous design thanks to all the feedback/comment. We'll of course keep you guys in the loop and update with more information in the future.


yippee!


----------



## ErinLindsey

This is good to know. Hopefully you'll do that for the iPad Mini covers too. (just got an iPad Mini and it's only got one cover, and I'm looking around for something really neat to dress it in) 

All of my Kindles are in JAVOedge covers with the frame design. JAVOedge usually has the more fun fabric designs for covers.


----------



## Andra

Thank you for considering the frame again.  The frame on the Paperwhite shows fingerprints something awful, so having the frame on the case would be nice.


----------



## jheydt

I have a javoedge flip cover for my pw and cannot understand the angst about the elastic straps.   They are just on the top and certainly hold the pw securely.  I'm very happy with the cover as is.  

John


----------



## mistyd107

I know this is a long shot but figured it wouldn't hurt to ask. Is there any chance at all the snakeskin cover you had for the K2 could make a comeback for the paper white I REALLY  miss that cover


----------



## Javoedge

mistyd107 said:


> I know this is a long shot but figured it wouldn't hurt to ask. Is there any chance at all the snakeskin cover you had for the K2 could make a comeback for the paper white I REALLY miss that cover


We're so happy to hear that you did like the snakeskin pattern! Unfortunately, the pattern wasn't that big of hit, so we won't be bringing it back in the future.


----------



## JJB

I absolutely love the evening bloom pattern that I just saw on your site. I clicked on it for my paperwhite and was so very disappointed that it is not available. Is there any chance that you will be getting any more of them?


----------



## JJB

Actually I can't tell if it was ever available for the paperwhite, but I think the pattern is gorgeous and I need it for my paperwhite and for my iPhone 4.  Is there any hope for either one?


----------



## Javoedge

If you need a good deal on a Kindle case, click over to our new  ebay store !


----------



## Javoedge

Black Friday Deals!

There are some great Black Friday deals for Kindle cases on our site! Cases for the Fire, Fire HD 7", Fire HD 8.9", Keyboard, Paperwhite, and Touch range from $4.99-$14.99.

And be sure to use the following discount code to save even more money. Discount code: kindlebd10


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Got the Cherry Blossom cover I ordered on Black Friday for my Kindle Touch and I love it!



First nice cover my poor Touch has had. It's been kind of the poor stepchild. Now she's Cinderalla dressed for the ball!

Betsy


----------

